# [Sammelthread] FarCry 2



## Fransen (8. Oktober 2008)

*[Sammelthread] FarCry 2*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Info's:*​ ​ Erscheinungsdatum: _23.Oktober 2008_
Aktuelle Version:_v__1.02_
Vorgänger: _FarCry_
Aktueller Preis: _47,99€ (Stand 08.10.2008)_
Wertung von: 
_-94% secondstorygamer.com_
_-9/10 Punkten Official Xbox Magazine_
Spieldauer: ..._bis zu 50Stunden_


*Was ist FarCry2 ??:*​
Far Cry2 Ubisofts First-Person-Shooter der nächsten Generation entführt dich in die schönste und zugleich gefährlichste Region der Welt: Afrika! Mehr als nur eine optische und technologische Erweiterung. Far Cry2, der Nachfolger des preisgekrönten PC-Spiels, bietet ein noch nie dagewesenes Spielerlebnis.

Eingekesselt zwischen zwei rivalisierenden Fraktionen im kriegsgezeichneten Afrika wirst du ausgesandt, um den "Schakal" auszuschalten, eine zwielichtige Gestalt, die den Konflikt zwischen den Warlords wieder angefacht und dabei tausende von Menschenleben aufs Spiel gesetzt hat. Um deine Mission erfüllen zu können, musst du beide Fraktionen gegeneinander ausspielen, indem du ihre Schwächen entdeckst und ausnutzt. Die zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit und Feuerkraft des Gegners kannst du nur durch List, Überrumpelung, Täuschung und natürlich brutale Gewalt wettmachen.


*Besonderheiten des Games:*​
-frei begehbare Welt (50km²)
-zerstörbare Umgebung
-dynamisches Feuer
-Tag-Nacht Zyklen
-dynamisches Musiksystem
-nicht geskriptete KI
* 

Offizielle Homepage: *​-www.FarCry.de 


*Systemanforderungen:*​*
Mindestanforderungen* 
*CPU:* 
-_Pentium 4 3.2 Ghz, Pentium D 2.66 Ghz, AMD Athlon 64 3500+  _
*Grafikkarte*: _
-NVIDIA 6800 oder ATI X1650 oder besser   _
-Shader Model 3 benötigt   
-_256 Mb Grafikspeicher   _
*Arbeitsspeicher: 
*-_mind. 1GB  _
*Laufwerk:
-*_DVD-ROM  _
*Festplatte:*
_-ca. 12GB_


*Empfohlen* 
*CPU*:   
-_Intel Core 2 Duo Family, AMD 64 X2 5200+, AMD Phenom_
*Grafikkarte: * 
-_NVIDIA 8600 GTS oder besser, ATI X1900 _
-_512 MB Grafikspeicher   _
*Arbeitsspeicher:
-*_mind.__2GB  _
*Sound*:
_-5.1 Soundkarte empfohlen   _
*Laufwerk: * 
-_DVD-ROM _

*Unterstütze Grafikkarten:*



NVidia 6800
NVidia 7000 series
8000 series
9000 series
200 series
8800M und 8700M für Notebooks
 

ATI X1650 – 1950 series
HD2000 series
HD3000 series
HD4000 series
*Waffen:*
-->>da es sich um einen "Shooter" handelt, darf natürlich eines nicht fehlen, genau und zwar die "Bleispritzen ", hier ist eine Auflistung der im Spiel zu findenden Waffen.

*Primäre Waffen*
MP-5 mit Schalldämpfer
AK-47
G3-KA4
AR-16
FAL Fallschirmjäger
Homeland 37
SPAS-12
USAS-12
M1903
Dragunow SVD
AS50
MGL-140

*Sekundäre Waffen*
Makarow
6P9, schallgedämpft
Star .45
Eagle.50
MAC-10
Uzi
Leuchtpistole
M-79 Granatwerfer

*Spezialwaffen*
M-249 SAW
PKM
RPG-7 Raketenwerfer
Carl G Raketenwerfer
LPO-50 Flammenwerfer
Mörser Typ 63
Pfeilgewehr



 * Erste Impressionen:*​ 
*Vorabtest von PCGH:*




Spoiler



*PCGH-Vorabtest FarCry2*

Die beiden Rechner auf denen wir Far Cry 2 anspielen konnten waren wie folgt ausgerüstet:  

*System 1 (DX9):* 
CPU: Core 2 Quad QX6700  
GPU: 2x Geforce 8800 Ultra  
RAM: 2,5 GiByte  
Chipsatz: Nforce 780i SLI oder 680i SLI  
OS: Windows XP SP2  

*System 2 (DX10):  *
CPU: Core 2 Quad QX9650  
GPU: Geforce GTX 280  
RAM: 4 GiByte  
OS: Windows Vista 32 Bit  ​ 
Mit einem der zwei zur Verfügung stehenden Testsystemen haben wir uns direkt in die Story gestürzt. 
Von Beginn an fällt uns die stimmige Atmosphäre auf die uns überzeugend vermittelt, dass wir uns auf dem afrikanischen Kontinent befinden. 
Dazu trägt auch die absolut stimmige Grafik bei: Die Vegetation, Objekte und auch Personen passen vom Aussehen her zum Szenario. Nichts sieht aus wie frisch aus der Fabrik sondern dreckig und verstaubt.​ 


Während dem Spielen, haben wir festgestellt, dass Far Cry 2 die beiden Quadcores in manchen Situationen zu über 60% auslastet. 
Das ist besonders beachtlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass dieser Wert auf dem High-End-Modell QX9650 erreicht wurde. 
Die beiden Programmierer von Ubisoft, mit denen wir gesprochen haben, versprechen einen durchschnittlichen Vorteil von 30 Prozent bei einem quad- verglichen mit einem ansonsten identischen dualcore-Prozessor. 
Der RAM-Bedarf dabei aber bei maximal um die 600 Megabyte liegt - selbst nach langer Spielzeit und unter Windows Vista (32 Bit). 
Auf dem ersten der beiden Testsysteme lief Far Cry 2 bei einer Auflösung von 1.680 x 1.050, hoher Detailstufe und aktivierten HDR und Bloom stets flüssig und ohne leistungsbezogene Ruckler oder Beeinträchtigungen.


 Bei den Grafikeinstellungn konnten wir feststellen, dass die Framerate deutlich ansteigt, wenn man die Details zum Beispiel von Very High auf High reduziert. 
In Zusammenhang mit den Informationen aus unserem Technikinterview schließen wir daraus, dass Far Cry 2 mit entsprechend angepassten Settings selbst auf schwachen Rechnern noch gut spielbar ist. 
Im Vergleich zwischen Direct X 9 und Direct X 10 haben wir festgestellt, dass bei DX10 die Schatten weicher gezeichnet werden und daher auch in Bewegung nicht flimmern. 
Die beiden Programmierer bestätigten unsere Beobachtung.
Außerdem sollen die Wassereffekte unter DX10 besser aussehen.


*Fazit:
*Unserer persönlichen Meinung nach, und hier stimmen Daniel und Kristoffer überein, ist es neben der Grafikpracht auch die in Far Cry 2 vorhandene Atmosphäre, die dem Spiel ein gewaltiges Hit-Potenzial bietet. Die Möglichkeit den Story-Missionen zu folgen, Nebenaufträge zu erledigen oder aber auf eigene Faust durch die Spielwelt zu streifen, bietet stets interessante Alternativen denen man nachgehen kann.​





 *Screenshot's:*

 -->>alle Bilder sind von pcgh.de, ich hoffe ich darf diese verwenden, ansonsten werde ich diese natürlich wieder entfernen.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Trailer:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0UDv34Dx54​ 


*Techdemo:* 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6j-2vrGkc0​ ​


----------



## Fransen (8. Oktober 2008)

*Multipayer-Modus:

*-bis zu 16Spieler auf einer Map
-Modi:
-CTF, Deathmatch/ Team-Deathmatch, sowie Capture the Diamond* und Uprising*
-freie Waffenwahl (Primär-,Sekundär-, sowie Spezialwaffen)
-rund 20 versch. KArten, inklusive Editor


_*Capture the Diamond_
"Ein Capture-the-Flag-Derivat, das nicht sonderlich originell inszeniert wurde. Es gibt zwei Teams. Jedes hat eine Basis, wo Diamanten ausliegen. Ziel jedes Teams ist es, die Diamanten zu stehlen und in die eigene Basis zu bringen."

_*Uprising_
"Zwei Teams, jedes mit einem zuvor zufällig bestimmten Captain, kämpfen um drei auf der Karte verteilte Punkte. Diese können nur vom Captain eingenommen werden. Ziel ist es, dass ein Team alle drei Punkte einnimmt und unverzüglich danach den Captain des anderen Teams tötet." 

-->>mehr zu dem MP-Modus findet ihr hier(klick).
*


Wichtige FarCry2 News auf Pcgh.de:
**-->> *ab dem 16.10.2008

 *Far Cry 2: Details zum DRM-System Securom* *(16.10.2008)*


Spoiler



*Autor: Marc Sauter (16.10.2008)* - Far Cry 2 wird mit dem Securom-Kopierschutz und einem DRM-System ausgeliefert, welches eine Online-Aktivierung voraussetzt. Wir haben die Details für Sie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie im Ubisoft-Forum nachzulesen ist, dürfen Sie Far Cry 2 fünf Mal auf drei verschiedenen Rechnern installieren. Wenn Sie Far Cry 2 vollständig deinstallieren, erhalten Sie Ihre bereits genutzte Aktivierung zurück, Ubisoft nennt das Revoke-System. Far Cry 2 lässt sich somit beliebig oft installieren. 


Ubisofts bukowski113 versichert zudem, dass weitere Aktivierungs-Codes vom Ubisoft-Support bereitgestellt würden. Des Weiteren soll Far Cry 2 "immer spielbar sein" - früher oder später wird es wahrscheinlich einen Patch geben, der den Kopierschutz deaktiviert.



 *Far Cry 2: Benchmark-Test mit Grafikkarten und CPUs* *(16.10.2008)*

*Far Cry 2: Sondersendung von Ubisoft-TV und 40-seitiges PDF-Magazin.*  *(19.10.2008)*


Spoiler



*Autor: Markus Tänzer (19.10.2008)* - Am 23. Oktober erscheint Far Cry 2. Zu diesem Anlass veröffentlichte Ubisoft jetzt jede Menge Info-Material. Dazu gehört eine eigene Far Cry 2- Sondersendung und ein 40-seitiges PDF-Magazin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den kommenden Start des Afrika-Shooters Far Cry 2 hat Ubisoft jetzt jede Menge Infos veröffentlicht, unter anderem auch eine eigene Sondersendung. Diese zeigt verschiedene Spielelemente wie das dynamische Wettersystem und den Tag-/Nachtzyklus.   

Zudem geht die Sondersendung von Ubisoft-TV auch auf den Multiplayermodus und den Map-Editor ein. Neben Entwickler-Interviews kann man einen Blick hinter die Kulissen des Ubisoft Montreal-Studios werfen, das auch PCGH vor einigen Wochen besucht hat.   

Für noch mehr Infos kann das 40-seitige Far Cry 2 Magazin kostenlos heruntergeladen werden. In diesem wird unter anderem das Kameraden-Feature im Spiel erklärt und das Missionsdesign genauer unter die Lupe genommen. 

Tuning-Tipps für schwächere Rechner, eine Anleitung des genialen Map-Editors, Tipps für eine noch bessere Optik und weitere Technikfakten finden Sie in der PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 12/2008, welche am 5.11. erhältlich sein wird.



*Far Cry 2 Hotfix-Patch im Test: Radeon-Grafikkarten bis zu 98% schneller* *(21.10.2008)*

*Grafikkarten-Treiber Geforce 180.42 im Far-Cry-2-Test* *(21.10.2008)*

*Far Cry 2 & Direct X 10.1: offizielles Entwickler-Statement bei PCGH* *(22.10.2008)*


Spoiler



*Autor: Kristoffer Keipp (22.10.2008)* - Nachdem einige Verwirrung rund um das Thema Far Cry 2 und Direct X 10.1 herrschte, hat Ubisoft nun ein Statement veröffentlicht, das Klarheit bringt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Demnach bietet Far Cry 2 zumindest eine eingeschränkte Nutzung von Direct-X-10.1-Features. Im Speziellen geht es um Anti-Aliasing unter Verwendung des "Multisampled Depth Buffers". 

Hier das Original-Statement von Vincent Greco, Worldwide Production Technical Coordinator Ubisoft: "The Ubisoft team wanted to enhance the Anti-Aliasing through the reading of the multisampled depth Z-buffers. This feature was enabled by either using DX10.1 or using a DX10.0 extension supported by Nvidia DirectX 10 GPU's. Since NVIDIA supports this in their hardware, we were pleased to be able to accelerate this feature. In the case of Far Cry 2, either option will work with similar performance.” 

Die PCGH-Übersetzung lautet: "Das Ubisoft-Team wollte Anti-Aliasing durch das Auslesen des Multisampled-Depth-Buffers verbessern. Dieses Feature ist entweder über Direct 3D 10.1 direkt zugänglich oder über eine DX10.0-Erweiterung, welche von den Nvidia-GPUs unterstützt wird. Da Nvidia dieses Feature in ihrer Hardware (ab Geforce 8, Anm. der Übersetzer) unterstützt, haben wir uns gefreut, diese Möglichkeit zur Beschleunigung ebenfalls nutzen zu können. Im Falle von Far Cry 2 funktionieren beide Ansätze mit vergleichbarer Performance." 

Ubisoft nutzt für Far Cry 2 also für Nvidia-Grafikkarten eine Art inoffizieller Direct-X-10.0-Erweiterung, um die Anti-Aliasing-Technik von Direct X 10.1 zur Verfügung zu stellen. Dafür ist händische Programmierarbeit notwendig, da die Direct-X-API diese Funktionen im Gegensatz zu Direct X 10.1 samt passender Hardware nicht offenlegt. Besitzer von AMD- und Nvidia-Grafikkarten dürfen sich freuen, denn so profitieren beide Lager von einer schnellen Anti-Aliasing-Berechnung in Far Cry 2. 

Weitere interessante Artikel zu Far Cry 2 finden Sie in der kommenden Premium-Ausgabe der PCGH 12/2008, die am 05.11.2008 im Handel erscheint. Auf insgesamt 32 Seiten beschäftigen wir uns unter anderem mit der Leistung von CPUs und GPUs oder auch dem Level-Editor von Far Cry 2. Außerdem wird bei der Premium-Ausgabe ein exklusives Mauspad von Compad mit Far-Cry-2-Motiv mitgeliefert.



*Far Cry 2 offenbar mit Problemen bei Widescreen-LCDs - Patch folgt?* 



Spoiler



*Autor: Thilo Bayer (24.10.2008)* - Im Forum von Ubisoft berichten Far Cry 2-Käufer von Problemen mit Widescreen-Auflösungen. Offenbar ist schon bald ein Patch fällig, um diese Fehler zu beheben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Far Cry 2: Offenbar gibt es Probleme mit Widescreen-Auflösungen (rot markiert ist der Bereich, der fehlt)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Far Cry 2: Offenbar gibt es Probleme mit Widescreen-Auflösungen (rot markiert ist der Bereich, der bei WS-Auflösungen fehlt)



Ähnliche Probleme hatte damals schon Bioshock, nun scheint es auch bei Far Cry 2 zu Unstimmigkeiten mit Widescreen-Auflösungen, z. B. bei 1.680 x 1.050, zu geben. In den Foren von Ubisoft und Widescreen Gaming, einer anerkannten Webseite zu Spielen mit Widescreen-Unterstützung, werden als Beweis entsprechende Vergleichsbilder gezeigt.     

PCGH zeigt Ihnen die Screenshots, parallel arbeiten wir aber an einem eigenen Artikel mit Bildvergleichen in Far Cry 2.



*Treiber:

**AMD FarCry2 Treiber Hotfix:
*

Improves performance for the DirectX 9 version of Far Cry 2 on CrossFire™ compatible systems
Improves performance for the DirectX 10 version of Far Cry 2 on both single and CrossFire™ compatible systems

*nVidia FarCry2 Treiber:* 


ab Version >Geforce 180.42 Beta, verbesserte Performance
-->>siehe News: "*Grafikkarten-Treiber Geforce 180.42 im Far-Cry-2-Test*"
*
Tipps und Tricks:*
Hier findet ihr eine Karte, auf der wir Fundorte von speziellen Waffen und Fahrzegen etc. eingezeichnet haben, wer weitere Fundorte von solchen "Gadgets" kennt, kann sie auf der Karte einzeichnen und hier wieder posten
.

rot=Waffe
grün=Fahrzeug
gelb=Glider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Patch: "v1.01"*

-News(klick)

Fixed u.a:
- Fixed for difficulty level not changing health when updated.    
- Fixed keyboard controls remapping in single mode that didn't carry into multiplayer mode.    
- Prevent a buddy from getting stuck when healing him while receiving damages.   
- Display server's IP address in lobby, beside the match's name (for direct IP join to work)   
- A ranked match that is already started will not be listed in the match list.   
- Improved match start conditions.  Ranked games can now also start if the player max is attained and everybody but the host is ready.   
- Fixed players with same name by using identifiers instead of names.   
- Always validate the diamond pool after class upgrades, reset or rank up to avoid getting more diamonds than the player is supposed to for his rank. 
- Fixed a random crash when joining a game.    
- Fixed to make sure game is minimized in order to show the website when clicking on ubi.com   
- Allow launching the Dedicated Server Launcher in command line.

*aktueller Patch: "v1.02"*
->News

*General changes* 

- Added triple-header support to the game.     
- A widescreen option has been added and can be enabled only in single player mode.     

*Multiplayer changes* 

- Fixed the direct join by IP functionality.     
- Added the minimum number of players in the host options.     
- Added the player's death count in the scoreboard.     
- The host can now set the respawn time in Advanced options, for player matches only.     
- The host can now set the starting rank of all players in the match, in Advanced options, for player matches only.     
- The VIP is shown on the scoreboard, for your team only.     
- The scoreboard is now displayed by the highest XP points to the lowest.     
- The ping systemhttp://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,670894/Download/Far_Cry_2-_Patch_v102_steht_zum_Download_bereit/# has been improved to display a more accurate result.     
- It is now possible to conduct a multiplayer match search from the map leader board.     
- Fixed certain characters that weren't allowed during profile creation (- . _ ,)     
- It is now possible to add a clan name to the player's name through the use_clan_tag console command.     
- Players can now filter the serverhttp://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,670894/Download/Far_Cry_2-_Patch_v102_steht_zum_Download_bereit/# list using different parameters (ping, PunkBuster, game mode, dedicated, server name, number of players, ranked/unranked).     
- The IEDs are now destructible by shooting on them or throwing a grenade close to them.     
- In ranked matches, players can now play more than one match on the same host.     
- Added quickmatch to the map download screen. It will matchmake on the selected map.     
- The distance from a wounded teammate is now displayed.     
- The host can now select a VIP before starting the match.     
- It is now possible to use the use_clan_tag command.     
- Fixed a bug with clan tag and multiple clients     
- Multiplayer: Minimum players numbers default setting is now 4     
- Fixed some unrepresentative text in the scoreboard.     
- Added text to display distance when teamate is down     
- Fix a freeze issue in match list if the player press ESC after trying to enter in a match with a password.     ​


----------



## Fransen (8. Oktober 2008)

So, dann legt mal los.
-->>für Kritik und Anregungen bin ich wie immer offen.


----------



## Goliath110 (8. Oktober 2008)

Bei den Systemvorraussetzungen hast Du den benötigten Festplattenspeicher nicht mit angegeben


----------



## Fransen (8. Oktober 2008)

Goliath110 schrieb:


> Bei den Systemvorraussetzungen hast Du den benötigten Festplattenspeicher nicht mit angegeben



Ok, habe ich jetzt behoben.
Es ist von ca. 12GB die Rede...


----------



## TheGamler (9. Oktober 2008)

Hey find ich echt klasse, dass sich jemand solche Mühe macht und hier alles mal zusammen trägt  Find ich super!

(Jetzt kannst sogar die ersten Bewertungen eintragen )

Bin mal echt gesapnnt auf das Game, wenn man doch nur den MP irgendwo zur Probe zocken könnte...Naja man kann ich alles haben ^^


----------



## Fransen (9. Oktober 2008)

TheGamler schrieb:


> Hey find ich echt klasse, dass sich jemand solche Mühe macht und hier alles mal zusammen trägt  Find ich super!



Danke.^^



TheGamler schrieb:


> (Jetzt kannst sogar die ersten Bewertungen eintragen )



Habe ich gerade gemacht.



TheGamler schrieb:


> Bin mal echt gesapnnt auf das Game, wenn man doch nur den MP irgendwo zur Probe zocken könnte...Naja man kann ich alles haben ^^



Leider ist auch keine Demo angekündigt, bzw. es wird keine geben...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Oktober 2008)

Super Ding 
Ich kanns echt nicht mehr abwarten


----------



## boss3D (9. Oktober 2008)

Super Thread.  
Solange ich keine spieletaugliche Graka habe, juckt mich Far Cry 2 nicht, aber vielleicht hole ich mir das Game ein paar Wochen nach Release ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## NixBlick (9. Oktober 2008)

Hab ein Video von PC Editor gefunden 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BcjMqoaoWOc&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BcjMqoaoWOc&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
Sieht sehr einfach aus.


----------



## push@max (9. Oktober 2008)

Super Thread...werden den sicherlich schnell füllen 

ich freue mich schon wirklich sehr auf das Spiel...vor allem soll die Spieldauer lang sein, entlich mal gegen den Trend!

Mich haben die heutigen Screens auf der Main wirklich beeindruckt...noch 2 Wochen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Oktober 2008)

Was glaubt ihr ab welcher Grafikkarte man das auf Max. Details zocken kann??? reicht dafür nen 4850?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (10. Oktober 2008)

Solche Spekulationen bringen doch nichts...am Ende ists eh anders..


----------



## push@max (10. Oktober 2008)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr ab welcher Grafikkarte man das auf Max. Details zocken kann??? reicht dafür nen 4850?


Mit einer HD4850 hättest Du auf jeden Fall noch etwas Luft, laut den Empfohlenen Vorraussetzungen.

Hängt natürlich auch ab, in welcher Auflösung Du zocken möchtest und wie Dein restliches System aussieht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hasse es, jetzt kommen während des Semesters wieder so viele Knaller Games und in ferien ist nie was los 

Naja vielleicht komm ich ja an den wochenenden oder zwischen weihnachten und neujahr dazu


----------



## push@max (10. Oktober 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich hasse es, jetzt kommen während des Semesters wieder so viele Knaller Games und in ferien ist nie was los



Das ist leider jedes Jahr das gleiche...im Sommer ist immer nichts los, im September gehts dann ab!


----------



## Fransen (11. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Das ist leider jedes Jahr das gleiche...im Sommer ist immer nichts los, im September gehts dann ab!



Leider ist das immer so , immer wenn die Schule wieder beginnt kommen die besten Games auf den Markt...


----------



## KBasti (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
sehr gelungen das ding. 
Also ich habe gehört bzw. gelesen, dass die Entwickler gesagt haben dass man, wenn man Crysis spielen konnte, auf jeden fall Far Cry 2 ohne probleme mit entschprächenden Details speielen kann.


----------



## Player007 (11. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt nen neuen Trailer:
PC Games - Video-Stream: Neues Far Cry 2-Video: Von Diamanten, Blut und einer Menge Geld

Gruß


----------



## KBasti (11. Oktober 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Es gibt nen neuen Trailer:
> PC Games - Video-Stream: Neues Far Cry 2-Video: Von Diamanten, Blut und einer Menge Geld
> 
> Gruß


 
Hab ihn gesehen. 
Aber die Charaktere erinnern mich schon ein wenig an GTA4... 
(Grafisch beurteilt) Na ja kann auch das Video sein.


----------



## push@max (11. Oktober 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Aber die Characktere erinnern mich ein bischen an GTA 4. (von der Grafischenqualität)


Dito!! Das hat mich jetzt leider nicht gerade sehr beeindruckt, auch wie eckig die Autos gefahren sind, außerdem nicht gerade sehr detailreich.

Ich warte ab und zocke das dann mit meinen Einstellungen und mal sehen wie es dann aussehen wird.


----------



## KBasti (11. Oktober 2008)

bitte löschen


----------



## Jack Carver (11. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich hab mir was die Grafik angeht auch bissl mehr erwartet. Man ist da wahrsch. etwas Crysis verwöhnt. Dass es da nicht ran reicht war mir eigentl. schon von vornherein klar. Die Engine ist einfach das Nonplusultra derzeit.
Aber es sieht ja auch net wirkl schlecht aus und hat mal richtig gut Spielzeit. Wenn die Missionen noch spannend gemacht sind wird das ein Hammer Game werden.


----------



## push@max (14. Oktober 2008)

Auf PCGames gibt es ein Video, das die gute Grafik des Spiels zeigen soll und ich bin einfach nur beeindruckt. 

Das Spiel wird sicherlich rocken und ich kanns kaum erwarten!

PC Games - Video-Stream: Neues Video zeigt die grafische Qualität von Far Cry 2

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## KBasti (14. Oktober 2008)

Super Grafik  
Aber Crysis sieht noch immer besser aus! 
FarCry 2 sieht auf dem PC teils doch ganz schön schlecht aus, liegt das an der Konsolen Version?


----------



## Jack Carver (14. Oktober 2008)

Weiß nicht ob das schon jemand gelesen hat, aber die Mannen von der Zeitschrift PC Gamer haben das Teil wohl schon getestet und Hammerharte 94% vergeben. Wenn das nicht mal Lust auf das Game macht...
Link zu dieser Info:

Far Cry 2 - Test - PC Gamer vergibt 94% @ Daddelnews Action


----------



## push@max (14. Oktober 2008)

Jack Carver schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob das schon jemand gelesen hat, aber die Mannen von der Zeitschrift PC Gamer haben das Teil wohl schon getestet und Hammerharte 94% vergeben. Wenn das nicht mal Lust auf das Game macht...
> Link zu dieser Info:
> 
> Far Cry 2 - Test - PC Gamer vergibt 94% @ Daddelnews Action



Also muss das Spiel schonmal sehr gut sein...94% bekommt nicht jedes Spiel.
Was hat Crysis damals bekommen?


----------



## Jack Carver (14. Oktober 2008)

Bei 4players hat Crysis damals 87% bekommen, hier nochmal der Link dazu:

360: Crysis: Test und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Alles zum 360-Action Crysis

Gab aber auch Wertungen deutlich über 90, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht auch bis 94%, wenngleich ich persönlich die 87 realistischer seh. Für 94 war es mE nach auftauchen der Aliens nicht mehr spannend genug. Die Optik war der Hammer aber die Spannung hat dann doch deutl. nachgelassen. Die Krönung war dieses Mistlevel in diesem Alienschiff...Wäre fast wahnsinnig geworden bis ich aus dem Irrgarten wieder außen war.

Mich würde mal n Link zu dem eigentl. PC Gamers Test interessieren. Weiß nicht ob die das auch auf irgendner Website veröffentl. Hab nix gefunden bisher.


----------



## push@max (14. Oktober 2008)

kann auch sein, dass damals die Wertungen allgemein wegen dem riesen Hype und Theater ein wenig gepusht wurden. By Far Cry 2 seh ich das ein wenig realistischer.


----------



## Jack Carver (14. Oktober 2008)

Will haben das Teil!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShrinkField (14. Oktober 2008)

Wird 100pro gekauft, geiler Trailer

Werd dann auch mal mitn Buggy auf Treibjagt gehen...macht sicher spass

grüße Shrinkfield


----------



## NixBlick (15. Oktober 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Wird 100pro gekauft, geiler Trailer
> 
> Werd dann auch mal mitn Buggy auf Treibjagt gehen...macht sicher spass
> 
> grüße Shrinkfield


Erinnert mich an ein Giga video bei Youtube. Da kam die zuschauer Frage: "Gibt es Tiere" und der Moderator: Jaaaaa es gibt Gnus, Zebras und Gazellen, hab ich alles schon überfahren


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2008)

Jack Carver schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob das schon jemand gelesen hat, aber die Mannen von der Zeitschrift PC Gamer haben das Teil wohl schon getestet und Hammerharte 94% vergeben. Wenn das nicht mal Lust auf das Game macht...
> Link zu dieser Info:
> 
> Far Cry 2 - Test - PC Gamer vergibt 94% @ Daddelnews Action



PC Gamer ist meiner Meinung nach das unseriöseste Magazin auf dem Spielemarkt. Da bekommt wirklich jedes Actionspiel/Shooter was einigermaßen gute Grafik hat, eine Wertung von 90 oder mehr. So hat da auch Doom 3 damals 94, Far Cry 95, Crysis 98, Bioshock 94, Half Life 2 98.....usw. Die schmeißen da also nur mit so hohen Wertungen um sich und man muss da mal abwarten.


----------



## Jack Carver (15. Oktober 2008)

Also Far Cry, Half Life 2 und Bioshock hätten von mir auch ne 90+ bekommen. Doom 3...naja das hatte keine Langzeitmotivation zu bieten. Nach der Hälfte wars nur noch zum Gähnen...

Aber hast schon recht. Abwarten und noch paar Tests lesen, dann pendelt sich das schon auf nen best Wert ein. Wobei ich's mir sozusagen ungelesen holen werde, denn bis die nächsten Tests aussen sind gibts wahrsch. das Game schon längst.


----------



## Fransen (15. Oktober 2008)

*News-Update:
*

*"Ubisoft gibt bekannt: Far Cry 2 hat Gold-Status erreicht!!!"*

-->>somit ist FarCry2 fertiggestellt und wartet auf sein Release.


----------



## push@max (15. Oktober 2008)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> PC Gamer ist meiner Meinung nach das unseriöseste Magazin auf dem Spielemarkt. Da bekommt wirklich jedes Actionspiel/Shooter was einigermaßen gute Grafik hat, eine Wertung von 90 oder mehr. So hat da auch Doom 3 damals 94, Far Cry 95, Crysis 98, Bioshock 94, Half Life 2 98.....usw. Die schmeißen da also nur mit so hohen Wertungen um sich und man muss da mal abwarten.



Die ganzen Games sind auch meiner Meinung nach die besten Shooter die jemals rauskamen...die hohen Wertungen sind, finde ich, klar berechtigt (Doom 3 hätte ich jetzt nicht so viel gegeben, weil es halt immer das gleiche ist/war).


----------



## Jack Carver (16. Oktober 2008)

Heute beim stöbern in den verschiedenen Spielemags zufällig übers X-Box Magazin gestolpert. Was seh ich da??? Nat. nen Far Cry 2 Test auf der X-Box. Also gleich mal reingeblättert und gelesen. Die Wertung war ne satte 90, also schon ne zweite 90er Wertung. Grafisch sowie Soundtechnisch Spitze, ebenso im Gameplay und den Missionen. Einziger Kritikpunkt die etwas ohne Tiefgang daherkommenden Buddies, soll heißen man findet sich schwer da zu irgendjmd ne virtuelle Bindung aufzubauen. Sind wohl recht austauschbar wenn nicht überflüssig.
Aber das sollte wohl das mE geringste Prob sein, wenn der Rest wie getestet stimmt. Und da die Inhalte von Konsolen und PC wohl gleich sein sollen kann man das durchaus auch als PC-Test ansehen. Wenn die bei der X-Box von der Grafik her schon begeistert sind wird das am PC mind. genauso gut.

Her mit dem Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fransen (16. Oktober 2008)

**News-Update**

*Far Cry 2: Details zum DRM-System Securom*



Spoiler



*Autor: Marc Sauter (16.10.2008)* - Far Cry 2 wird mit dem Securom-Kopierschutz und einem DRM-System ausgeliefert, welches eine Online-Aktivierung voraussetzt. Wir haben die Details für Sie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie im Ubisoft-Forum nachzulesen ist, dürfen Sie Far Cry 2 fünf Mal auf drei verschiedenen Rechnern installieren. Wenn Sie Far Cry 2 vollständig deinstallieren, erhalten Sie Ihre bereits genutzte Aktivierung zurück, Ubisoft nennt das Revoke-System. Far Cry 2 lässt sich somit beliebig oft installieren. 


Ubisofts bukowski113 versichert zudem, dass weitere Aktivierungs-Codes vom Ubisoft-Support bereitgestellt würden. Des Weiteren soll Far Cry 2 "immer spielbar sein" - früher oder später wird es wahrscheinlich einen Patch geben, der den Kopierschutz deaktiviert.




*Far Cry 2: Benchmark-Test mit Grafikkarten und CPUs*


----------



## boss3D (16. Oktober 2008)

Die Hardwareanforderungen sind ja sehr moderat geraten ... 

Dass man mit der HD4870 512 MB sogar problemlos 4x AA / 16x Af aktivieren kann, hat mich äußerst positiv überrascht. Ich hatte schon mit einer Crysis-Performance gerechnet.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (16. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Die Hardwareanforderungen sind ja sehr moderat geraten ...
> 
> Dass man mit der HD4870 512 MB sogar problemlos 4x AA / 16x Af aktivieren kann, hat mich äußerst positiv überrascht. Ich hatte schon mit einer Crysis-Performance gerechnet.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Das ist das geilste überhaupt...das Spiel sieht vom grafischen her super aus und man kann es problemlos mit der HD4870 auf Ultra usw. zocken 

Der Kopierschutz ist aber nicht der Hit...wieder diese bscheuerte Online-Aktivierung wie bei Warhead.


----------



## boss3D (17. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Der Kopierschutz ist aber nicht der Hit...wieder diese bscheuerte Online-Aktivierung wie bei Warhead.


Solange ich das Game ohne CD zocken kann, so wie Warhead, gibt es für mich keinen Grund, sich darüber zu beschweren ...  

Durch die kaputte erste HD4870 bin ich finanzielle immer noch angeschlagen und deshalb bin ich über jeden Top-Titel, der ohne CD läuft froh, da ich mir die dann von Kumpels zum Installieren "ausleihen" kann.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (17. Oktober 2008)

hast Du den mittlerweile eine neue Grafikkarte, oder hast Du doch auf die XBOX360 gesetzt?


----------



## boss3D (17. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> hast Du den mittlerweile eine neue Grafikkarte, oder hast Du doch auf die XBOX360 gesetzt?


Club3D HD4870 OC ist unterwegs _(finanzielle Erfolge in meinem [V]Thread habens möglich gemacht)_ ... 

Nächste Woche erhalte ich das Teil. Gerade rechtzeitig zu FC2.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. Oktober 2008)

So - ich habs vorbestellt. 
Mich freut ja, dass ich mit meiner 8800GTS 640 wohl noch auf ziemlich hohen Details spielen kann


----------



## NixBlick (17. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Solange ich das Game ohne CD zocken kann, so wie Warhead, gibt es für mich keinen Grund, sich darüber zu beschweren ...





> *Muss ich die DVD immer im Laufwerk haben, wenn ich das Spiel spielen möchte?*
> 
> Ja, wenn du die DVD-Version von Far Cry 2 besitzt, muss die DVD im DVD-ROM-Laufwerk eingelegt sein, um das Spiel zu spielen.


 Quelle

Verstehe nicht warum man die auch noch drin haben muss wenn man sich DRM schon gefallen lässt


----------



## boss3D (17. Oktober 2008)

^^ Naja mal abwarten. Das glaube ich erst, wenn PCGH es bestätigt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fransen (17. Oktober 2008)

Gegen DRM habe ich eig. nichts.
-->>wenn ich es wirklich ohne DVD spielen kann, bin ich glücklich (allerdings ärgert mich das mit den begrenzten Aktivierungen...).

Es gibt auch wieder eine neue News.

*Far Cry 2: Angeblich Direct X 10.1 und Leistungsplus für HD 4870 X2 durch Hotfix-Treiber.*


----------



## STSLeon (17. Oktober 2008)

Jap die wird wieder von Ubisoft im ersten Patch erfernt. Genau wie bei der Assassine


----------



## NixBlick (17. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Naja mal abwarten. Das glaube ich erst, wenn PCGH es bestätigt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Warum muss pcgh das  bestätigen? Das ist aus dem offiziellem Forum von einem der offiziellen Moderatoren er arbeitet da schon seit mindest SC. Und gibt es offiziell bekannt. Das ist offiziell^3


----------



## boss3D (17. Oktober 2008)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Warum muss pcgh das  bestätigen? Das ist aus dem offiziellem Forum von einem der offiziellen Moderatoren er arbeitet da schon seit mindest SC. Und gibt es offiziell bekannt. Das ist offiziell^3


Offiziell ist für mich alles, was die Hardwareseite *meines Vertrauens* schreibt ... 

Außerdem kann man erst dann sagen, ob das Game ohne DVD läuft, wenn es mal jemand zum Testen bekommt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tripplx (18. Oktober 2008)

Der Hotfix Treiber von AMD ist übrigens verfügbar. Wär Cool wenn PCGH mal bissl Testen könnte ob Far Cry 2 damit wirklich schneller rennt auf HD4xxx Karten. 

AMD Customer Care


----------



## push@max (18. Oktober 2008)

Tripplx schrieb:


> Der Hotfix Treiber von AMD ist übrigens verfügbar. Wär Cool wenn PCGH mal bissl Testen könnte ob Far Cry 2 damit wirklich schneller rennt auf HD4xxx Karten.
> 
> AMD Customer Care



der soll allerdings die Performance der HD4870X2 verbessern, nachdem diese bei Far Cry 2 überhaupt kein Nutzen von der zweiten GPU ziehen konnte.


----------



## Tripplx (18. Oktober 2008)

> This hotfix
> 
> * Improves performance for the DirectX 9 version of Far Cry 2 on CrossFire™ compatible systems
> * Improves performance for the DirectX 10 version of Far Cry 2 on both single and CrossFire™ compatible systems



Der gilt eben nicht nur für die X2 sondern für alle HDxxxx Karten von ATI.


----------



## Fransen (19. Oktober 2008)

Tripplx schrieb:


> Der Hotfix Treiber von AMD ist übrigens verfügbar. Wär Cool wenn PCGH mal bissl Testen könnte ob Far Cry 2 damit wirklich schneller rennt auf HD4xxx Karten.
> 
> AMD Customer Care



Ich habe es mal in den ersten Post eingefügt.


----------



## push@max (19. Oktober 2008)

Tripplx schrieb:


> Der gilt eben nicht nur für die X2 sondern für alle HDxxxx Karten von ATI.



Das ist dann natürlich klasse...profitiere ich ebenfalls von den Verbesserungen. Letzte Woche stand das mal auf der Main, dass die X2 kaum Leistungsvorteile bringt, deshalb der Hotfix. 

In dem Fall würden mich ein paar Ergebnise ebenfalls freuen.


----------



## Fransen (19. Oktober 2008)

**News-Update**

*Far Cry 2: Sondersendung von Ubisoft-TV und 40-seitiges PDF-Magazin.*

Es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten zu FarCry2.



Spoiler



*Autor: Markus Tänzer (19.10.2008)* - Am 23. Oktober erscheint Far Cry 2. Zu diesem Anlass veröffentlichte Ubisoft jetzt jede Menge Info-Material. Dazu gehört eine eigene Far Cry 2- Sondersendung und ein 40-seitiges PDF-Magazin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den kommenden Start des Afrika-Shooters Far Cry 2 hat Ubisoft jetzt jede Menge Infos veröffentlicht, unter anderem auch eine eigene Sondersendung. Diese zeigt verschiedene Spielelemente wie das dynamische Wettersystem und den Tag-/Nachtzyklus.   

Zudem geht die Sondersendung von Ubisoft-TV auch auf den Multiplayermodus und den Map-Editor ein. Neben Entwickler-Interviews kann man einen Blick hinter die Kulissen des Ubisoft Montreal-Studios werfen, das auch PCGH vor einigen Wochen besucht hat.   

Für noch mehr Infos kann das 40-seitige Far Cry 2 Magazin kostenlos heruntergeladen werden. In diesem wird unter anderem das Kameraden-Feature im Spiel erklärt und das Missionsdesign genauer unter die Lupe genommen. 

Tuning-Tipps für schwächere Rechner, eine Anleitung des genialen Map-Editors, Tipps für eine noch bessere Optik und weitere Technikfakten finden Sie in der PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 12/2008, welche am 5.11. erhältlich sein wird.


----------



## rabensang (19. Oktober 2008)

Macht auch mal das mit:  Farcry 2 Experience Site | Ubisoft


----------



## Fransen (20. Oktober 2008)

**News-Update**

*Far Cry 2: Vage Aussagen zu DirectX 10.1 
*




Spoiler



*Autor: Kristoffer Keipp (20.10.2008)* - Am Freitag sorgte eine Meldung bei Fudzilla für angeregte Diskussionen um eine mögliche Unterstützung von DirectX 10.1 in Far Cry 2.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wir berichteten will die Webseite aus nicht näher definierten Quellen erfahren haben, dass Far Cry 2 ein DX10.1-Spiel sei. Im Interview mit Dominic Guay (Engineering Director) und Cedric Decelle (Lead Programmer) fragten wir explizit nach, ob Far Cry 2 Direct X 10.1 unterstützt._*PCGH*: Do you take advantage of DirectX 10.1 as well?_ 

*Cedric*: Not really. We use some features that give us some more performance on DX10 hardware. 

*Dominic*: So we were lucky enough, that the DX10.1 features we wanted to use are also supported on DX10 boards, although the API was not exposed, they were there, so now we are kind of able to get that hardware functionality used even on DX10 boards.​Demzufolge werden zwar DirectX-10.1-Funktionen genutzt, allerdings werden diese auch von DX10-Grafikkarten unterstützt. Wir haben Ubisoft kontaktiert und um Klärung des Sachverhaltes gebeten. Sobald wir eine Antwort erhalten, werden wir die Informationen nachreichen. 

Das vollständige Technik-Interview finden Sie, wie auch ausführliche Benchmarks und weitere interessante Artikel zu Far Cry 2, in der kommenden Premium-Ausgabe der PCGH 12/2008 die am 05.11.2008 im Handel erscheint. Auf insgesamt 32 Seiten beschäftigen wir uns unter anderem mit der Leistung von CPUs und GPUs oder auch dem Level-Editor von Far Cry 2. Außerdem wird bei der Premium-Ausgabe ein exklusives Mauspad von Compad mit Far-Cry-2-Motiv mitgeliefert.


----------



## Player007 (20. Oktober 2008)

Heute ist Far Cry 2 bei Sqoops lieferbar 
Hoffentlich kommt es am Mittwoch an 

sqoops - Doomster betreten

Gruß


----------



## Cionara (20. Oktober 2008)

Am Mittwoch schon ? Dachte Release ist Donnerstag ?


----------



## schmodel (21. Oktober 2008)

Amazon (da habe ich es bestellt) gibt als vorrausichtlichen Termin _*Morgen*_ an


----------



## Jack Carver (21. Oktober 2008)

Morgen gilt auch für Media Markt. War Gestern schon dort, man weiß ja nie ob die net schon was im Lager haben  , aber nach Aussage von nem Mitarbeiter kann man Morgen damit rechnen.

Glaub is schon Jahre her, dass mich ein Game so interessiert hat wie Far Cry 2. Kanns kaum abwarten das Teil endlich zu installieren. Gestern gleich nochmal Blood Diamond angesehen...Einstimmung auf Afrika


----------



## KBasti (21. Oktober 2008)

bitte löschen


----------



## =Achilles= (21. Oktober 2008)

Mich regt SECUROM so dermaßen auf.

Das allein ist der Grund, weswegen ich dieses Game nicht kaufen werde.
Hab mich seit 1 Jahr drauf gefreut und dann hört man sowas.

Ich dachte zuerst nur EA macht jetzt so nen Müll aber jetzt auch noch UBISOFT.

Man kann die Verkaufszahlen auch extra drücken durch sowas.

Aber es scheint nur die wenigsten stören, das man eine Software installiert, die nicht so leicht weggeht und das die Performance dadurch schlechter wird.

mfg


----------



## riedochs (21. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man sich die Bewertungen bei Amazon anschaut, die sprechen doch eine eindeutige Sprache: Das Spiel ist klasse, aber mit dem DRM Rotz kauft es 90% der Leute die da bewertet haben nicht. 

Irgendwie wünsche ich mir daß das Spiel der totale Reinfall wird, dann kapieren die es endlich das die User sich nicht einen Rootkit wie Securom der dauerhaft nach hause telefoniert installieren.


----------



## Fransen (21. Oktober 2008)

**News-Update**

So, es gibt mal wieder was neues an News.

*Far Cry 2 Hotfix-Patch im Test: Radeon-Grafikkarten bis zu 98% schneller*


FarCry 2 ist übrigens bei folgenden Shops gelistet:


```
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a274658.html
```


----------



## Cionara (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe ich krieg meins auch Morgen habs bei Amazon  bei nem Shop als English und Uncut bestellt =P


----------



## Fransen (21. Oktober 2008)

**News-Update**

Und jetzt das ganze in grün, PCGH nimmt den neuen nV Beta Treiber, der eine bessere Perormance in FC2 bringen soll genauer unter die Lupe...

*Grafikkarten-Treiber Geforce 180.42 im Far-Cry-2-Test*


----------



## Jack Carver (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich habs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dank TEVI Nürnberg


----------



## NixBlick (21. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man erst dann sagen, ob das Game ohne DVD läuft, wenn es mal jemand zum Testen bekommt.
> 
> MfG, boss3D





> edit2:zum spielen muss die dvd leider im laufwerk bleiben


quelle
 Glaubst du es nun ^^

@Jack Carver
Have Fun


----------



## Jack Carver (21. Oktober 2008)

@NixBlick
Thanks , werds jetzt mal installieren  .

Dass die im Laufwerk bleiben muss is ja per Securom obligatorisch. Das bräuchte man ja sonst nicht.


----------



## push@max (21. Oktober 2008)

Jack Carver schrieb:


> @NixBlick
> Thanks , werds jetzt mal installieren  .
> 
> Dass die im Laufwerk bleiben muss is ja per Securom obligatorisch. Das bräuchte man ja sonst nicht.



Das wir Screenshots sehen wollen, erklärt sich von alleine, oder


----------



## Cionara (21. Oktober 2008)

Ein neues Review von meinen Lieblingsgamern aus Britain, IGN: 

IGN: Far Cry 2 Review

Ist der Test für die 360, denke die PC-Version wird noch mehr absahnen


----------



## Jack Carver (21. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Das wir Screenshots sehen wollen, erklärt sich von alleine, oder



Lad grad noch den neuen Beta von Nvidia runter, dann wird installiert und dann schmeiß ich mal Fraps an und geb mein bestes


----------



## boss3D (21. Oktober 2008)

*PCGames* vergibt eine magere *89er* Wertung _(Link)_ ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Jack Carver (21. Oktober 2008)

Naja mager bei 89?? Das langt mir voll und ganz


----------



## boss3D (21. Oktober 2008)

Jack Carver schrieb:


> Naja mager bei 89?? Das langt mir voll und ganz


Jo, aber immerhin wurde das Game nicht selten in einem Atemzug mit Crysis genannt und deswegen hätte ich mir schon mind. 92 erwartet. Wirklich beurteilen kann ich das natürlich erst, wenn ich Far Cry 2 habe. Kaufen werde ich es mir also definitiv. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cionara (21. Oktober 2008)

Jo gab ja auch vorher schon 94er Ammy-Wertungen... naja ma schaun


----------



## Jack Carver (21. Oktober 2008)

Mist, Bildschirm bleibt schwarz...Wird doch nicht am neuen Beta liegen??? Mach mal n Downgrade


----------



## Jack Carver (21. Oktober 2008)

Lag am Beta...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. Oktober 2008)

Wie, der Treiber geht nicht?

@ boss3D

Danke für den Link


----------



## Jack Carver (21. Oktober 2008)

Paar Screens


----------



## Jack Carver (21. Oktober 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Wie, der Treiber geht nicht?
> 
> @ boss3D
> 
> Danke für den Link



Hat bei mir nicht funktioniert. Ton war da, Bild blieb schwarz...Nach nem Downgrade geht alles ohne Probs.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. Oktober 2008)

Hm ich werds gleich mal testen..


----------



## KBasti (21. Oktober 2008)

"Sorry, ich glaub ich hab was im Auge." 
Hat hier jemand das Game wirklich schon? Oo ??


----------



## Robär (21. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch gerade ein wenig confused  


@ Jack Carver

Schicke Bilder - vorallem die Texturen sehen gut aus.


----------



## Goliath110 (21. Oktober 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Sorry ich glaub ich hab was im Auge. Hat hier jemand das Game schon? Oo ????


In kleinen Spieleläden kriegst Du es schon


----------



## KBasti (21. Oktober 2008)

Will auch haben!!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Oktober 2008)

Hoffentlich bekomm ichs auch morgen im mediamarkt xD

sieht schon ma sehr fein aus!


----------



## Jack Carver (21. Oktober 2008)

Noch paar Screens


----------



## Jack Carver (22. Oktober 2008)

Für heute langts, paars Screens noch mit Buschfeuer


----------



## Jack Carver (22. Oktober 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Hm ich werds gleich mal testen..


 
Und getestet? Funktioniert bei dir der neue Nvidia Beta? Ist komisch, dass er bei mir nicht läuft wo es doch grad ein auf dieses Game zugeschnittener Treiber ist . 
Naja Performance is bei mir auch so im grünen Bereich. Ultra Settings mit 4x AA bei 1280x1024 no Probs. 
Wenngleich der neue schon noch bissl schneller sein soll...


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mal eine Frage: ( Far Cry ist ja mit SecuRom)

Wenn ich in die Videothek gehe und mir Far Cry 2 als 10 ausleihe dann kann ich es nicht installieren oder wie geht das mit dem SecuRom ?

Und wenn man sich einen Crack runtergeldaen hat für Far Cry 2 und dann spielt  ist das Risiko groß das man erwischt wird und man eine Anzeige bekommt oder seh ich das falsch ?

Diese Fragen sollen keine illegalen Möglichkeiten sein um ein Spiel zu cracken sondern nur für Informationen dienen !!!!!

MfG Tom


----------



## Heroman_overall (22. Oktober 2008)

Vorab Demo,

Hab mal auf die Seite geklickt Farcry 2 Experience Site | Ubisoft und hab dann auf der seite  in der Mitte auf " Far Cry 2 erleben sie die Experience Seite" geklickt. Da bekommst man schon mal ne kleine Demo zum halbwegs selber spiele. Man sieht das anfangs Into und dann muss man ständig selber entscheiden was man macht und wie man die Mission erfolgreich beenden will. Das Game läuft dabei auf echtzeit Grafik und macht recht spaß. 

Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Jack Carver (22. Oktober 2008)

Soweit ich das bisher überblicke braucht FC 2 ne online Aktivierung und ist Securom geschützt. Wegen der online Aktivierung halt ich das für Fraglich ob du das überhaupt leihen kannst, denn die Aktivierung soll wohl nur ne best. Anzahl oft möglich sein. Es sei denn die Videotheken würden spezielle Versionen bekommen, die man nicht online aktivieren muss, was ich allerdings nicht glaube, da dann der Schutz durch online Aktivierung ausgehebelt wäre. Bräuchte man sich ja nur ne Copy von so ner Version ziehen...

Securom ist bei Leihspielen kein Prob, da dieser Copyschutz lediglich checkt ob du ne Originale im Laufwerk hast. Dazu kriegt jede DVD nen Key schon beim Mastern eingebrannt und der Securom Algorithmus checkt den gegen die DVD, die du im Laufwerk hast.

Aushebeln kannst du Securom nat mit nem No DVD Crack. Erwischen??? Das Laden einer No DVD is mE nicht illegal, erst wenn du sie einsetzt um das Game ohne DVD zu zocken. Wie soll man dabei jmd erwischen.
Das Prob dabei is aber immer noch die online Aktivierung...


----------



## KBasti (22. Oktober 2008)

Das interessiert mich auch, ob man eigentlich (wenn man irgendein "gecracktes" Game online spielt) erwischt werden kann.


----------



## Jack Carver (22. Oktober 2008)

Online zocken mit nem gecrackten Game is wohl nicht so ideal. Da gibts tausend Möglichkeiten dir den Zugang zu den Servern zu versperren. Blacklists von Seriennummern etc...

Erwischen an sich läuft nur über deine IP. Die kann man nat loggen, aber dann muss erst mal dein DSL-Provider die Daten rausgeben damit man überhaupt ne Adresse kriegt.

Far Cry 2 scheint ja dasselbe Copyschutz-System wie Warhead zu haben, allerdings läuts im Unterschied zu Warhead nicht ohne DVD...


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich frag mich warum die Spieleindustrie soetwas machen mit SecuRom. Bei Amazon sind die Sterne von 5 auf 2 einhalb Sterne gesunken, weil das Spiel mit SecRom ist. Zum Beispiel CoD 4, das weiß ich vom Freund das das sehr leicht zu knakcne ist und der Online Modus geht sogar ohne DVD. Und ich glaube die Entwickler und Rausgeber von CoD 4 haben schweine viel Geld damit verdient. Obwohl es so viele gecrackte Versionen gibt. Aber wenn jetzt viele von PC auf Konsole umsteigen dann kommt nachher noch SecuRom für die Konsole raus. Das ist ja alle der Horor!!!!!!
Man wird überall auspioniert z.B. bei Google, bei Computerspielen überall...............wie soll das nur weitergehen ?
Und ich glaube das ein Spiel zu produziene nicht soviel kostet das sie für jedes Spiel 50 € bei Konsolen Games sogar bis 70 € nehmen müssen. 
Aber wenn ein PC Game 20-30 € kostet dann würden sich bestimmt viel mehr Leute Spiele kaufen. Ich erst 14, will mir ja acuh immer Konsolen oder PC Games kaufen aber meine mutter sagt dann immer ne ne lass mal das ist viel zu teuer....... obwohl ich mir locker leisten könnte. 
Naja schauen wir mal wie es weitergeht vll kommt ja auch eine Verison von Far cyr 2 raus ohne Kopierschutz. 
P.S.  Gegen den Kopierschutz hab ich nichts aber gegen das auspionieren hab ich gewaltig was!!!"""!!!
Und das man das Programm nicht vom PC löschen kann, man wird ja noch nicht mal informiert das das Progamm sogar auf dem PC ist !!
MfG Tom


----------



## Jack Carver (22. Oktober 2008)

Warum die Industrie sowas mach?? Das beantwortet sich von selbst wenn man mal verfolgt wie oft Games, Musik CD's, Film DVD's etc gecrackt und kopiert werden. Ist halt Schutz des geistigen Eigentums. Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist haben uns den Salat die Cracker ja selber eingebracht. Hätte nie einer Raubkopiert gäbs keinen Copyschutz wozu auch??

Deinstallieren kannst du das Teil, such mal in Google. 

Und wegen dieser Spionage-Sache. Ich möchte mal gerne nen Link sehen, wo steht, dass Securom private Daten auspioniert und ins Netz sendet, welche Pornos man auf der Platte hat, die Bankdaten und was weiß ich...Das checkt max ob du Tools wie Daemon-Tools, CloneCD etc installiert hat und überträgt im Falle der DRM-Sache ne Hardware-ID deines PC'S, die es aus versch. Komponenten errechnet.

Das kriegt so langsam was von Verschwörungstheorie was man da so alles liest...

Grüße


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja der checkt ob du Tools oder ähnliches auf dem PC hast das meine ich damit.


----------



## Fransen (22. Oktober 2008)

**News-Update**

*Far Cry 2 & Direct X 10.1: offizielles Entwickler-Statement bei PCGH*




Spoiler



*Autor: Kristoffer Keipp (22.10.2008)* - Nachdem einige Verwirrung rund um das Thema Far Cry 2 und Direct X 10.1 herrschte, hat Ubisoft nun ein Statement veröffentlicht, das Klarheit bringt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Demnach bietet Far Cry 2 zumindest eine eingeschränkte Nutzung von Direct-X-10.1-Features. Im Speziellen geht es um Anti-Aliasing unter Verwendung des "Multisampled Depth Buffers". 

Hier das Original-Statement von Vincent Greco, Worldwide Production Technical Coordinator Ubisoft: "The Ubisoft team wanted to enhance the Anti-Aliasing through the reading of the multisampled depth Z-buffers. This feature was enabled by either using DX10.1 or using a DX10.0 extension supported by Nvidia DirectX 10 GPU's. Since NVIDIA supports this in their hardware, we were pleased to be able to accelerate this feature. In the case of Far Cry 2, either option will work with similar performance.” 

Die PCGH-Übersetzung lautet: "Das Ubisoft-Team wollte Anti-Aliasing durch das Auslesen des Multisampled-Depth-Buffers verbessern. Dieses Feature ist entweder über Direct 3D 10.1 direkt zugänglich oder über eine DX10.0-Erweiterung, welche von den Nvidia-GPUs unterstützt wird. Da Nvidia dieses Feature in ihrer Hardware (ab Geforce 8, Anm. der Übersetzer) unterstützt, haben wir uns gefreut, diese Möglichkeit zur Beschleunigung ebenfalls nutzen zu können. Im Falle von Far Cry 2 funktionieren beide Ansätze mit vergleichbarer Performance." 

Ubisoft nutzt für Far Cry 2 also für Nvidia-Grafikkarten eine Art inoffizieller Direct-X-10.0-Erweiterung, um die Anti-Aliasing-Technik von Direct X 10.1 zur Verfügung zu stellen. Dafür ist händische Programmierarbeit notwendig, da die Direct-X-API diese Funktionen im Gegensatz zu Direct X 10.1 samt passender Hardware nicht offenlegt. Besitzer von AMD- und Nvidia-Grafikkarten dürfen sich freuen, denn so profitieren beide Lager von einer schnellen Anti-Aliasing-Berechnung in Far Cry 2. 

Weitere interessante Artikel zu Far Cry 2 finden Sie in der kommenden Premium-Ausgabe der PCGH 12/2008, die am 05.11.2008 im Handel erscheint. Auf insgesamt 32 Seiten beschäftigen wir uns unter anderem mit der Leistung von CPUs und GPUs oder auch dem Level-Editor von Far Cry 2. Außerdem wird bei der Premium-Ausgabe ein exklusives Mauspad von Compad mit Far-Cry-2-Motiv mitgeliefert.


----------



## Jack Carver (22. Oktober 2008)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ja der checkt ob du Tools oder ähnliches auf dem PC hast das meine ich damit.



OK dann darfst allerdings so gut wie gar nix mehr installieren, weil sowas in der Art macht Windoof schon lang und wahrsch. so gut wie alle Software unabhängig vom Copyschutz. Ich sag nur...

Zone Alarm: Programm XY versucht ne Verbindung ins Internet...Zulassen? Kommt bei mir ständig. 
Installier dir ne Firewall und lass solche Zugriffe nicht zu und es hat sich ausspioniert.


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Oktober 2008)

Und wie kann man so etwas verhindern soweit ich weiß is Zone ALarm doch auch ne Firewall


----------



## Menthe (22. Oktober 2008)

Weiß vlt. jemand wann das Benchmark Tool von FC2 kommt??? Und obs den Map Editor vlt. kostenlos gibt???


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (22. Oktober 2008)

Das Benchmark Tool ist mit eingebaut soweit ich weis, sowie der Map-Editor.


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja das würde mich auch sehr interessieren ob es den Map Edior kstenlos gibt oder ob er mit  beim Spiel bei ist. 


Eine Frage noch kauft ihr euch trotzdem Far Cry 2 für PC oder steigt ih wegen SecuRom auf Konsole um ?


----------



## Menthe (22. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde es mir für den PC holen. 
1. Weil ich keine Konsole habe und auch nie eine möchte.
2. Ein Shooter gehört einfach auf den PC schon wegen der besseren Steurerung.
3. Gut ich mag SecuRom jetzt auch nicht so wirklich gerne, aber immerhin kann man es fünf mal auf 3 verschiedenen Rechnern installieren und wenn mans von einem wieder deinstalliert kriegt man seine Aktivierung wieder. Ich glaube kaum das sich jemand Far Cry 2 kauft und es auf 3 Rechnern die ihm gehören installiert.


----------



## STSLeon (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich kauf es mir für den PC, kann zwar Securom nicht leiden, aber es nervt beim Spielen nicht und das ist mein Kriterium. Wenn es Probleme machen würde (Original-CD nicht erkennt) oder ähnliches würde ich davon Abstand nehmen und das Game in die Konsole werfen. Aber da mein System stabil läuft und ich mit einer Installation problemlos hinkomme bleibe ich doch beim PC


----------



## push@max (22. Oktober 2008)

@JackCarver kannst Du die Einstellungen nennen, unter denen Du am zocken bist?

Nun zum PCGames-Test. Ein wenig bin ich da schon enttäuscht, wenn man sich die 12 Seiten durchließt, hört man eigentlich ziemlich viel negatives 

Hatte eigentlich eine Wertung von mind. 90 erwartet...aber wir werden es ja schon sehr bald alleine herausfinden können.


----------



## PsychoDad (22. Oktober 2008)

Erster, habe das Spiel gerade für 49 Euronen bekommen 


MfG

PsychoDad


----------



## Menthe (22. Oktober 2008)

Na dann gratuliere ich dir mal zu deinem Exemplar von Far Cry 2. Sag schnell wies ist, will keinen Fehlkauf machen^^


----------



## ShrinkField (22. Oktober 2008)

ja erzähl mal bitte, ich hab vor es mir gleich zu holen


----------



## PsychoDad (22. Oktober 2008)

läuft jedenfalls mit dem 180.42 nicht unter Vista 32-Bit. Habe gerade den WHQL 178.24 neuinstalliert und es funktioniert. Die Grafik ist zwar nicht so gut wie bei Crysis, trotzdem bombastisch. Mit einer Geforce 8800GTS 512, 1280x1024, 2AA absolut flüssig bei höchster Grafikeinstellung 

MfG

PsychoDad


----------



## Menthe (22. Oktober 2008)

Das is ja schonmal was, wie ist es denn Story und Atmosphäre mäßig?


----------



## STSLeon (22. Oktober 2008)

Ach vergiss es. Liegt bei mir seit 15 Uhr rum und zwar für 40€. Meine Freundin arbeitet beim MM...


----------



## SoBeRiAn (22. Oktober 2008)

Wie kann es das ich das Spiel nicht starten kann ? Es öffnet sich zwar ein Fenster aber ich habe nur Ton kein Bild.


----------



## ShrinkField (22. Oktober 2008)

welchen graka treiber haste denn?

installier mal ein anderen


----------



## PsychoDad (22. Oktober 2008)

Es eins kann ich Euch auf jedefall schonmal sagen: Es ist kein Game mit öderer Rumballerei. 

Erster Eindruck:  

- langes Intro (gähn)
- super Grafik
- gute Storry
- gute Featchers, wie Gesundheit muß jedesmal mit einer Spritze wieder aufgefrischt werden, FEAR läßt grüßen, weil sich der Hauptdarsteller am Anfang des Game mit Malaria angesteckt hat. Fahrzeuge können, müssen repariert werden um sie zu benutzen usw. wie gesagt keine öde Rumballerei.

Von mir jedenfall eine klare Kaufempfehlung

PS: Mapeditor funktioniert, Multiplayer noch nicht. So jetzt wird gezockt


----------



## Menthe (22. Oktober 2008)

Lautsprecher an machen 

Ne scherz beiseite. Ich tippe einfach mal das der Soundtreiber vlt nicht so ganz funktioniert.


----------



## SoBeRiAn (22. Oktober 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> welchen graka treiber haste denn?
> 
> installier mal ein anderen


 
Ich habe die neuen Geforce BigBang 2 Beta Treiber extra drauf gemacht.


----------



## Menthe (22. Oktober 2008)

PsychoDad schrieb:


> läuft jedenfalls mit dem 180.42 nicht unter Vista 32-Bit. Habe gerade den WHQL 178.24 neuinstalliert und es funktioniert. Die Grafik ist zwar nicht so gut wie bei Crysis, trotzdem bombastisch. Mit einer Geforce 8800GTS 512, 1280x1024, 2AA absolut flüssig bei höchster Grafikeinstellung
> 
> MfG
> 
> PsychoDad



Läuft nich mit dem Big Bang 2 Treiber so wies aussieht. Mach nen anderen drauf vlt. hasde dann ja Sound.


----------



## SoBeRiAn (22. Oktober 2008)

Equitas schrieb:


> Läuft nich mit dem Big Bang 2 Treiber so wies aussieht. Mach nen anderen drauf vlt. hasde dann ja Sound.


 
Das Problem ist nicht der Sound sonder das Bild da ich kein Bild habe, aber durchaus Sound.


----------



## Menthe (22. Oktober 2008)

Oh sry hatte mich verlesen.


----------



## ShrinkField (22. Oktober 2008)

SoBeRiAn schrieb:


> Ich habe die neuen Geforce BigBang 2 Beta Treiber extra drauf gemacht.



ja oben weiter oder auf der Seite davor steht , das der neue 180. beta treiber nicht funktioniert 

Weiß nich welchen du dir laden könntest, aber aufjedenfall ein anderen 


grüße ShrinkField


----------



## PsychoDad (22. Oktober 2008)

SoBeRiAn schrieb:


> Wie kann es das ich das Spiel nicht starten kann ? Es öffnet sich zwar ein Fenster aber ich habe nur Ton kein Bild.



liegt am grafikkartentreiber (180.42).....


----------



## Jack Carver (22. Oktober 2008)

Vergiss den neuen beta.klappt bei mir auch nicht.alten wieder drauf dann gehts.hab das teil auf 1280 1024 mit ultra settings und 4 fach aa laufen.


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch noch eine Frage bevor ich morgen zu MM fahre und mir es hole:
Ich hab bei meinem PC die Hardware :
Prozessor:Q6600 
Grafikkarte: 9500 GS
3 Gb arbeitsspeicher 

Würdet ihr sagen es läuft auf meinem Pc oder soll ich mir es lieber für PS 3 holen `? 

P.S Ist der Map Editor auf beiden Systemen gleich oder gibt es Unterschiede ?´
MfG Tom+


----------



## F1rewalker (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich habe einen 22" Widescreen TFT und spiele FarCry2 in 1680 x 1050.

So ich bin dann mit alt+tab aus dem spiel getabbt, dann veränderte sich das Vollbild zu einem Fenster. Und jetzt bekomme ich das spiel nicht mehr in den Vollbildmodus zurück.

Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach versucht, unter Anzeige die Auflösungen zu verändern, aber sie bleiben aber alle in einem Fenster. Selbst wenn ich das Spiel neu starte, startet es in einem Fenster...

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

MFg. F1re


----------



## KBasti (22. Oktober 2008)

Bei DX10 Spielen, kann man in den Fenstermodus oder in den Vollbildmodus hin und her switchen. 
Dazu drückt man "alt + Enter"


----------



## KBasti (22. Oktober 2008)

bitte löschen


----------



## F1rewalker (22. Oktober 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Bei DX 10 Spielen kann man im Fenstermodus oder imVolbildmodus hin un her wechseln.
> Drück "alt + Enter"
> 
> Mfg Basti



Haha is das geil !!!!!

Riesen Dank an dich 

Funzt einwandfrei...xD


MFg. F1re


----------



## KBasti (22. Oktober 2008)

bitte löschen


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch noch eine Frage bevor ich morgen zu MM fahre und mir es hole:
Ich hab bei meinem PC die Hardware :
Prozessor:Q6600
Grafikkarte: 9500 GS
3 Gb arbeitsspeicher

Würdet ihr sagen es läuft auf meinem Pc oder soll ich mir es lieber für PS 3 holen `?

P.S Ist der Map Editor auf beiden Systemen gleich oder gibt es Unterschiede ?´
MfG Tom+
Tom3004 ist gerade online Beitrag melden   	Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen


----------



## schmodel (22. Oktober 2008)

Und wie gross ist die Installationsdatei eigentlich?
mehr als 10 Gbyte-wenn ja muss ich einige Sachen etwas umraümen damit ich Platz in einer Partition kriege


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten pls !!!


----------



## KBasti (22. Oktober 2008)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch eine Frage bevor ich morgen zu MM fahre und mir es hole:
> Ich hab bei meinem PC die Hardware :
> Prozessor:Q6600
> Grafikkarte: 9500 GS
> ...



Hey, ehm hast du vielleicht Crysis mit dem Rechner gespielt?


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Oktober 2008)

ne hab ich nicht warum ß
ich hab auch garnicht crysis


----------



## KBasti (22. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du Crysis hättest spielen können, könntest du dir ganz einfach denken, dass du Far Cry 2 mit mindestens den selben Detaillevel zocken könntest.
Kannst ja mal die Demo von Crysis laden und mal schauen wie die läuft.


----------



## Menthe (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Tom3004 Also ich denke mal das es läuft bei dir.
und @schmodel die Installations Datei ist ca. 12 Gbyte groß.


----------



## schmodel (22. Oktober 2008)

> und @schmodel die Installations Datei ist ca. 12 Gbyte groß.


Danke-muss ich also etwas umlagern bis es morgen endlich kommt.


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Oktober 2008)

die läuft nicht gut


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Oktober 2008)

dannach war meine Graka 75 Grad warm und sie lief auch stockend !!!1


----------



## KBasti (22. Oktober 2008)

Also mit einem Laptop läuft es "eingeschränkt". (9600 M GS)
 - bei einer Auflösung mit 1366x900 oder so 
Sry, da kann ich dir nicht helfen, hab keine Ahnung wie gut die Graka ist die du da hast.

Was hast du denn für Einstellungen drin??


----------



## boss3D (22. Oktober 2008)

Davon abgesehen, dass ich von einer "9500 GS" noch nie was gehört habe, müsste die grottenschlecht sein. Der 9er gibt die Serie an und der 5er, wo die Graka in der Serie leistungsmäßig einzuordnen ist > Zumindest kann man das so als Richtwert nehmen. Das Kürzel "GS" steht zudem für beschnittende Formen von Grakas. 

Ich schätze die Leistung deiner Graka mal auf dem Niveau einer 8600 GTS ein und damit wird Far Cry 2 niemals ordentlich laufen. 

Mein Tipp: Hol es dir für die PS3, wenn du die Konsole schon hast.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Oktober 2008)

also die crysis demo läuft stockend und danach war meine graka 76 Grad warm !


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Oktober 2008)

ich habs auch endlich xD
Mediamarkt sei dank 

sieht alles sehr nice aus , ich kanns auf 1680x1050 @ DX10 Ultra High und 2x Kantenglättung mit ~40-50 zocken 

Screens mach ich auch gleich mal ein paar!

Aber findet das irgendwer auch das es etwas rucklig läuft!? Oder liegt es etwa am 8.11beta -.-!?


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Oktober 2008)

boahhh ich bin begeistert die HD4870 und der neue Moni(ca. 30min im Dienst) ist geil..1680x1050 mit Extrem-Config und 8xAA läuft flüssig ich kann es nicht glauben...


----------



## KBasti (22. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> boahhh ich bin begeistert die HD4870 und der neue Moni(ca. 30min im Dienst) ist geil..1680x1050 mit Extrem-Config und 8xAA läuft flüssig ich kann es nicht glauben...


Frage: hast du den neuen Beta Treiber drauf? (8.11 der Hotfix)


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Oktober 2008)

Okay ich werde es mir doch wohl für die konsole kaufen Danke Boss 3d für die Antwort. Also CoD 4l äuft bei mir problem los auf 1280x1024. Ich hoffe dann mal das ich zu Weihnachten eine radeon 4870 bekomme xD 
MfG tom


----------



## boss3D (22. Oktober 2008)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Okay ich werde es mir doch wohl für die konsole kaufen Danke Boss 3d für die Antwort. Also CoD 4l äuft bei mir problem los auf 1280x1024. Ich hoffe dann mal das ich zu Weihnachten eine radeon 4870 bekomme xD


Nun, "irgendwie laufen" ist eine Sache, flüssig laufen eine andere. Außerdem, wer will bei so einem Spiel schon auf maximale Details verzichten?   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## hettcon (22. Oktober 2008)

Hey,

ich hab das Problem das ich zwar in Spiel komme den Story-Modus auch starten kann. Nach den ganzen Sequenzen im Dorf mit dem Schakal soll ich aus dem Dorf fliehen. Egal was ich mache ob ich nun getötet werde oder fliehe ich breche immer zusammen, nachdem der Typ merkt, dass seine Pillen leer sind. Jedenfalls beginnt dein ein Ladeschirm und ich erwache in einer Art Zelle vor der ein Typ steht. Das Problem ist ich kann nichts mehr machen. Der Typ bewegt zwar sein Kopf, als passe er auf mich auf, aber ich kann mir nicht rühren. Ich kann auch nicht speicher oder dergleichen. Es passiert einfach nichts. Hat noch einer das Problem oder bin ich einfach zu dumm  ?! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## push@max (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde es mir dann morgen auch wahrscheinlich kaufen...bin schon voll heiß auf das Spiel


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja das stimmt xD 
Aber warum sind die ps3 spiele immer teurer als die pc spiele `?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein paar screens die vllt ein bisschen die geile atmo und grafik rüber bringen


----------



## Menthe (22. Oktober 2008)

Ui sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Freue mich ewig auf das Game hab nur zurzeit leider kein Geld dafür -.-


----------



## rabensang (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich denk das Spiel kommt morgen erst.
Wie können das einge schon haben.......


----------



## Katamaranoid (22. Oktober 2008)

rabensang schrieb:


> Ich denk das Spiel kommt morgen erst.
> Wie können das einge schon haben.......



ich habs heut au scho im gamestop gesehen


----------



## ShrinkField (22. Oktober 2008)

jo habs mir jetzt auch gekauft, 42€ bei Media Markt 
also die sind/waren gerüstet auf den ansturm von FC2, bestimmt 100 Games hatten die da 

naja, erstmal essen und dann werd ich installieren, bericht folgt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Oktober 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> jo habs mir jetzt auch gekauft, 42€ bei Media Markt
> also die sind/waren gerüstet auf den ansturm von FC2, bestimmt 100 Games hatten die da
> 
> naja, erstmal essen und dann werd ich installieren, bericht folgt




jo, habs auch vom mediamarkt 

Die hatten aber auch noch nicht viele da


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Oktober 2008)

Die Händler bekommen die spiele nicht erst in der Nach im Beispiel von Far Cry in der Nach vom 22. auf den 23. sondern bekommen die vll schon bis zu 3-4  Tage vorher. 
Bei Grand Theft Auto 4 war es so das schon welce das Game 6 Tage vor Release hatten, oder die Spieleläden es sogar schon verschickt hatten. 
MfG Tom


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (22. Oktober 2008)

nur so zur info. Noch vor dem offiziellen Deutschland Release wurde die Seriennummerabfrage UND das Securerom System geknackt.<<< Soviel dazu
das das Spiel schwer zu knacken sei.Und der Crack hat nur 32 kb!!1! Ich werde es mir trotzdem am Montag kaufen, ist einfach zu geil! Dickes Lob an die Entwickler.

Ps: Das sollte nicht heissen,das ich mir das Spiel heruntergeladen habe.

Einen wunderschönen Abend noch.

MfG Bamboocha


----------



## Menthe (22. Oktober 2008)

Aber das Spiel wurde auf der Konsole (der Xbox 360) schon VOR dem PC geknackt, und da sagen die immer das Raubkopien auf der Konsole kein Thema sind. 

Edit: Mein 200. Post *freu*


----------



## rabensang (22. Oktober 2008)

Von dem was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe is das Game extrem gut geworden.

Ist zwar nicht so ne Grafikbombe wie Warhead.Aber wer brauch das schon wenn das Game dann doch nur unterer Durschnitt ist.

Ich finde die Entwickler haben ganze Arbeit geleistet. 3,5GB HD Platz bei solcher Grafik und solchem Umfang. Wenn ich da an Turok denke.......


----------



## Menthe (22. Oktober 2008)

3,5GB HD??? Ich hab mal was von 12GB gelesen. Hab ich irgendwas verpasst???


----------



## sedeko (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich weiß nicht ob es normal ist glaub aber nicht, wenn ich laufe ist alles nahe scharf und dargestellt aber in etwas weite ferne alles detailarm und man sieht richtig wie Texturen detalierter werden, vor allem bei Hauswänden und Schatten.

Ist schwer zu erklären hab mal sreenshot gemacht.

Dort sieht man schon an der Hauswand das der Schatten von den Blättern wie im rechteck detaliert ist und daneben nicht.


----------



## rabensang (22. Oktober 2008)

Steht in  der PC Action. 3,5GB HD Platz


----------



## push@max (22. Oktober 2008)

rabensang schrieb:


> Steht in  der PC Action. 3,5GB HD Platz



Hmmm...das ist wirklich wenig, für ein Spiel von diesem Umfang. Ich hatte zuvor ebenfalls von 10-12GB Speicherplatz gehört und jetzt sollen das aufeinmal nur 3,5GB sein?

Mich stört es nicht, aber kann das jemand vielleicht persönlich überprüfen?


----------



## Menthe (22. Oktober 2008)

Wenns da drin steht wirds denk ich mal stimmen. 3,5 sind auch besser als 12GB^^


----------



## KBasti (22. Oktober 2008)

bitte löschen


----------



## Katamaranoid (22. Oktober 2008)

nur 3,5? lol^^ wie soll ich meine 750gb noch zuballern ausser mit spielen?^^ und wenn die so wenig brauchen  so viele spiele hab ich auch net^^


----------



## Brzeczek (22. Oktober 2008)

Um genau zu sein sind es 3,15 GB


----------



## ShrinkField (22. Oktober 2008)

SO, hab jetzt knapp ne Stunde gespielt und muss sagen, is schon ziemlich cool das Spiel  Bin jetzt da in dem Haus wo ich mein ersten Kameraden befreien musste.

Der ANfang is auch gut gemacht..zwar etwas tränig die zeit da duchn Jungel zufahren aber ich hab mir die Natur und Triebe des Jungels angeguckt 

Mit meiner 8800GTX und allen Einstellungen auf SehrHoch und Ultrahoch bei 1650x1050 hatte ich am Spielanfang so 27-31 fps, Bei Beobachtungspunkt hab ich so glaub an die 40 fps, ohne AA und AF, läuft auch alles ohne zu Ruckeln, also könnt ich noch AA und AF zuschalten(?)

Bis jetzt ist die Grafik nicht so "intensiv" wie Crysis(Warhead), z.b. ist mir aufgefallen das man mit der Machete keine Pflanzen, jeglicher größe, kaputt machen kann..bei paar Tonnen und anderen krams wa das auch so..
TROZTDEM super Grafik !

Werd mal gleich weiter zocken^^ ach in dem Zufluchtsort wo man schlafen kann, hab ich mich um viertel vor 3 hin gelegt und hab den Überfall in der Nacht um halb 1 fortgesetzt´zu geil^^


grüße ShrinkField


----------



## Goliath110 (22. Oktober 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein sind es 3,15 GB


Das kann ich bestätigen, bei mir sind es ebenfalls 3,15GB. Aber irgendwie gibts bei mir zumindest ein Problem: wenn ich fest installierte Maschinengewehre nutze(z.B. die auf den Jeeps) kann ich sie nicht wieder "loslassen". Ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden von dem teil dann wieder weg zu kommen.


----------



## y33H@ (22. Oktober 2008)

3,14  Hab die Intro-Videos gekickt.

cYa


----------



## ShrinkField (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch 3,15GB

ABER bei mir startet das BechmarkTool nicht Ich häng mal die Fehlermeldung ein, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !?


----------



## dorow (23. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir läuft das Spiel nicht! Ich kann das Benchmark Tool Starten und durchlaufen lassen aber das Spiel bleibt nach dem Start dunkel(Ton kann ich hören). Habt ihr vielleicht eine Lösung. Treiber ist der Geforce 180.42 beta.


----------



## ShrinkField (23. Oktober 2008)

dorow schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft das Spiel nicht! Ich kann das Benchmark Tool Starten und durchlaufen lassen aber das Spiel bleibt nach dem Start dunkel(Ton kann ich hören). Habt ihr vielleicht eine Lösung. Treiber ist der Geforce 180.42 beta.



du musst den 178.xx Treiber drauf machen, der 180. beta funktioniert wohl nicht bei jedem.


----------



## dorow (23. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort werde ich gleich mal Testen.


----------



## ShrinkField (23. Oktober 2008)

kein problem


Hier mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## M66MARSCH66 (23. Oktober 2008)

Kann das jemand bestätigen das dich jeder abschiessen will ? egal wo ich hinfahr und einen menschen seh schiessen die schon von weiten alle auf mich. Das nervt.  Aber sonst is das spiel recht geil wie erwartet, hoffe nur das das ein bug oder so ist der noch gepatcht wird sonst verkauf ichs wieder


----------



## STSLeon (23. Oktober 2008)

Nein, das ist leider so und auch mein größter Kritikpunkt. Da du nur undercover unterwegs bist bist du für jede Seite der Feind und nach 10 Minuten sind die leergeräumten Wegpunkte wieder besetzt. Steht auch im PC-Games Test so drin.


----------



## Bang0o (23. Oktober 2008)

Seit mehr als einem Jahr wir es mal wieder zeit irgendeinem Publisher Geld für seinen schlechten Support zu geben und mir Far Cry 2 zu kaufen.
Anbei ein Bilderrätsel:



Wer den Rechtschreibfehler findet bekommt n Keks


----------



## Jack Carver (23. Oktober 2008)

PC Action hat 90% vergeben. Grade den Test überflogen. Das mit den Kontrollpunkten patchen die hoff ich mal noch. Zumindest dass ne Zeitlang der leergeräumte Punkt auch so bleibt.


----------



## dorow (23. Oktober 2008)

Na also. Das Spiel Läuft jetzt so wie es soll. Benutze jetzt wieder den Geforce 178.13  Treiber. Die Grafik Anforderung sind ja echt super, kann alles auf very high stellen ohne das es Ruckelt. Es gibt halt noch Programmierer die ihr Handwerk verstehen und nicht so wie die von Crysis wo man gleich wieder die neuste Grafikkarte braucht.


----------



## Jack Carver (23. Oktober 2008)

Für das Prob mit dem Beta gibts wohl ne Lösung, dass mit dem 180er auch funzt. Schau mal da rein:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...hohe-wertung-aber-schlechter-als-warhead.html


----------



## Cionara (23. Oktober 2008)

Mit meinem Sys siehe Sig hab ich alles auf Very high und 2AA/8AF in der steppe läuft es super smooth aber im Dschungel kann man nicht mehr richtig aimen weils nur noch 20-40Fps sind =(

Mal schauen was ich runterstelle...


----------



## F1rewalker (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann das nur bestätigen, die Gegner schiessen schon von weitem, wenn ich noch keinen Gegner sehe schiessen die Säcke schon.

Und dann haben die diesen Autoaim Bug....d.h. soviel wie, selbst wenn ich mich verstecke, hinter Steinen, Gebäuden ect. wissen die Gegner wo ich stehe...ein Blick aus der Deckung und die Schrotkugeln fliegen mir um die Ohren... Man hat das Gefühl als ob die einen die ganze Zeit im Fokus haben, deshalb treffen sie auch extrem gut...selbst im laufen. Das nervt schon.^^

Dann diese Kamikaze Autofahrer... wenn ich an einem Wagen vorbei fahre, kommt der hinter einem her und is nur darauf aus eine Kollision zu verursachen... wenn man dann aus seinem Wagen aussteigt... wollen die einen immer gleich überfahren. Die verkürzen den Abstand so extrem, dass man die kaum aufhalten kann. 

Naja ich hoffe da werden noch Patches folgen.


Mfg. F1re


----------



## Cleenz (23. Oktober 2008)

Servus Leute!

Bin seit gerade stolzer Besitzer der Collectors Edition für 60 Euro! (Die normale Ausgabe gibt es bei unserem Müller übrigens schon für 40 Euro)

Ich habe aber mal eine sau blöde Frage! *Wie zur Hölle bekommt man diese verfluchte Box auf?

*Die geht nur auf einer Seite auf. Um an die andere Seite zu kommen müsste ich mit Gewalt die Hülle aussen abrobben! Das will ich nicht! Bin ich zu dämlich?

Hoffe Ihr wisst Antwort!

Greetz

Cleenz

_EDIT: Ich hab es jetzt offen aber man muss ja wirklich mit Gewalt die Aussenhülle abziehen. Was ein totaler Schrott! Wer kommt denn auf solche Gedanken???_


----------



## fritzzz (23. Oktober 2008)

Cleenz schrieb:


> Servus Leute!
> 
> Bin seit gerade stolzer Besitzer der Collectors Edition für 60 Euro! (Die normale Ausgabe gibt es bei unserem Müller übrigens schon für 40 Euro)
> 
> ...


Naja eigentlich muss man nur dieses Cover abziehen, welches mit 3 kleinen Klebepunkten befestigt ist. Warum du dazu Gewalt brauchst ist mir nen Rätsel 
p.s. Ich hab die Collectors Edition schon für 55 € bekommen (Saturn Passau).


----------



## Cleenz (23. Oktober 2008)

Naja, Gewalt ist wohl etwas übertrieben aber ich finde die Konstruktion schon ein bisschen merkwürdig! Was soll den so ein Mist? Außerdem habe ich jetzt die äußere Hülle etwas zerknickt, nicht schlimm aber es sieht nicht mehr so schön wie am Anfang aus. Wenn ich mir schon die Collectors Box hole, dann will ich auch was fürs Auge! Vielleicht bin ich auch zu pingelig, aber trotzdem... Naja, bin mal aufs Spiel gespannt! Das T-Shirt trägt sich ja schon mal ganz gut  (Auch wenn mir Größe M lieber gewesen wäre)


----------



## Cionara (23. Oktober 2008)

Also mal nen Performance-Tipp:

Meine Einstellungen: 2xAA/8xAF bei 1280*1024

Wenn alles standardmäßig auf Very-High ist, habe ich *~58fps* average im Benchmark.
Wenn ich jetzt allerdings *Geometrie und Schatten auf Medium* stelle habe ich  kaum
schlechtere Grafik aber nun *~78fps!* average.

Das sind ~20fps average nur durch Schatten und Geometrie auf Medium. Die restlichen 
Optionen haben nicht soviel Performancezuwachs gebracht.

Also ausprobieren wenn es euch nen bischen ruckelig wird !


----------



## Heroman_overall (23. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne Frage zockt ihr FarCry 2 auf WinXp oder auf Vista und habts ihr da probleme bei einen von den Betriebssystemen. Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ichs auf vista installiere oder erstmal auf Xp. Danke


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Oktober 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zockt ihr FarCry 2 auf WinXp oder auf Vista und habts ihr da probleme bei einen von den Betriebssystemen. Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ichs auf vista installiere oder erstmal auf Xp. Danke




Ich habs auf vista 64bit laufen, ohne Probleme!


----------



## Heroman_overall (23. Oktober 2008)

Ok da ich auch das gleich auf drauf hab bei mir werd ichs dann auch mal auf Vista 64Bit installieren und Probieren. Hab auf ner 2ten Partition auch noch Win Xp Pro drauf weil ja nicht immer jedes Game auf vista läuft aber wenns bei dir auf vista ohne Probleme läuft werd ichs auch auf vista installieren. Danke für deine schnelle antwort


----------



## Cionara (23. Oktober 2008)

*So hier noch nen Vergleichsbild von mir im Anhang*

mfg Cionara


----------



## dorow (23. Oktober 2008)

@ Jack Carver
Danke für denn Tipp. Habe jetzt noch mal den Geforce 180.42 Beta Treiber Installiert und siehe da mit einmal Läuft das Spiel ohne etwas zu ändern. Wer mit dem Beta Treiber Probleme hat soll das mal versuchen: Geh mal ins Verzeichnis: C:\Users\<YOUR NAME>\Documents\My Games\Far Cry 2 und öffne die Datei namens "GamerProfile.xml" Dann ändere einfach den Eintrag "Platform="d3d9"" in "Platform="d3d10"" um.

Ich habe mal den eigenen Benchmark von FarCry2 mit beiden Treibern durlaufen lassen (178.42 und 180.42 Beta). Die Einstellungen sind bei beiden Identisch und in den Bildern zu sehen. Würde mich mal Interessieren wie eure Ergebnisse ausfallen.


----------



## Fransen (23. Oktober 2008)

dorow schrieb:


> @Cionara
> Wieso macht ihr immer die Bilder so groß? Wenn man jetzt etwas lesen will muss nach links und rechts scrollen.



Bitte verkleinere das BIld, im Forum ist nur eine breite von max.900Pixel erlaubt.

BTT.
Morgen kaufe oder besser, lasse ich mir es auch kaufen.


----------



## Cionara (23. Oktober 2008)

Hups sry die Gewohnheit wollts eig. innen Anhang schieben =>

Noch eins mit Vysnc da sieht mans besser:


----------



## Fransen (23. Oktober 2008)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Grafik??

Ein Freund von mir meinte, sie wäre zwar schön, kommt aber nicht an die Detailtreue und (meistens) scharfen Texturen in Crysis 1 + Warhead heran.

Alles in allem wäre es aber realitätsnaher als Crysis...
-->>ok, ist jetzt nicht soo schwer.


----------



## dorow (23. Oktober 2008)

@Fransen
Stimmt an die Grafik von Crysis kommt es nicht ran, dafür kann man es aber noch mit den Mittelklassen Grafikkarten sehr gut Spielen was bei Crysis nicht mehr geht. Für Crysis braucht man schon eine Top Grafikkarte (für alle Details).


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Oktober 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Grafik??
> 
> Ein Freund von mir meinte, sie wäre zwar schön, kommt aber nicht an die Detailtreue und (meistens) scharfen Texturen in Crysis 1 + Warhead heran.
> 
> ...




jope seh ich auch so.

aber dafür ist die atmo geiler bei FC2


----------



## Fransen (23. Oktober 2008)

dorow schrieb:


> @Fransen
> Stimmt an die Grafik von Crysis kommt es nicht ran, dafür kann man es aber noch mit den Mittelklassen Grafikkarten sehr gut Spielen was bei Crysis nicht mehr geht. Für Crysis braucht man schon eine Top Grafikkarte (für alle Details).



Ich werde mir morgen mal ein Bild von der Sache machen, vllt. werde ich auch noch ein paar Benches anfertigen mit versch. Grafikkarten.

-->>Crysis war leider von der Optimierung her nicht so toll, die Grafik hingegen ist einsame Spitze...


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Oktober 2008)

Mit dem Benschmark Tool

_*Settings: *Demo(Ranch Small), 1680x1050 (60Hz), D3D10, Fixed Time Step(No), Disable Artificial Intelligence(No), Full Screen, Anti-Aliasing(None), VSync(No), Overall Quality(Optimal), Vegetation(High), Shading(High), Terrain(High), Geometry(High), Post FX(High), Texture(High), Shadow(High), Ambient(High), Hdr(Yes), Bloom(Yes), Fire(Very High), Physics(Very High), RealTrees(Very High)_

*Average Framerate: 63,54
**Max. Framerate: 87,70
**Min. Framerate: 47,20*


----------



## Markusretz (23. Oktober 2008)

Habe das Spiel nun auch, aber erst ca. 30 Minuten angespielt.

Was mich aber tierisch nervt, ist die sache, dass meine Maus im Spiel und in den Menüs sehr sehr hakelig ist. Dies nervt schon extrem und Spielvergnügen kann damit nicht aufkommen.

Als Maus habe ich die G7 mit den aktuellen Treibern. In anderen Spielen habe ich dieses Problem nicht. Nur in FarCry2

Hoff ihr könnt mir dabei weiterhelfen.


PS: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das T-Shirt umzutauschen? Größe L ist mir etwas zu klein


----------



## F1rewalker (23. Oktober 2008)

Hab genau dasselbe Problem mit der Maus. Im Menü ist sie extrem träge und im Spiel muss ich die Sensitivität hochstellen, sonst is mir das zu schlapp... ka woran das liegt... bei Crysis ist das viel angenehmer, da stimmt beides überein.


----------



## Cleenz (23. Oktober 2008)

Servus!

Hab das Spiel gerade installiert und wollte dann mal loslegen und siehe da, es wird nur am ganz oberen Rand ein Balken angezeigt. Alles darunter bleibt schwarz. Habe schon Treiber, etc. aktualisiert, aber nix hilft! Habt Ihr auch so Probleme? Wisst Ihr Abhilfe? Ich zocke über einen HTPC an meinem LCD TV via HDMI. Schöner Käse!


----------



## Cionara (23. Oktober 2008)

*Und noch einmal den Ranch-Long Benchmark, der ist knapp 6 mal so lang wie der Ranch Small:*


----------



## Heroman_overall (23. Oktober 2008)

So bin auch dabei das Game nun endlich zu installieren um hier mal mitreden zu können. Freu mich schon drauf es endlich zu zocken


----------



## Tyrone (23. Oktober 2008)

leute habe folgendes problem, undzwar soll man jah die anweisungen befolgen die einem auf dem schirm mitgeteilt werden und dann steht da ja drücke 5 für karte usw. dann kommt drücke "," um maßstab zu ändern oder so. soweit so gut, nun drücke ich aber "," und es geschieht nichts :S kann mir jemand sagen was ich machen soll? 

gruss


----------



## Cleenz (23. Oktober 2008)

Guck doch mal in die Optionen unter Steuerung was da steht!


----------



## Tyrone (23. Oktober 2008)

steht leider nichts, bin alles schon durchgegangen


----------



## KBasti (23. Oktober 2008)

bitte löschen


----------



## Heroman_overall (23. Oktober 2008)

Hatte ich auch gerade hab,

du musst die taste gedrückt wo du reparaturen der Waffen  durchführst und die Knarren nachlädst. Die taste musst du drücken dann geht das weg. Anscheinend ist die Nachlade Taste für mehrere Sachen gut.

Habs gerade angespielt macht mega spaß und läuft ohne zu ruckeln. Werd mich jetzt mal nen aktuellen treiber draufhauen, weils das game so will. Echt nen Klasse game geworden.


----------



## Cleenz (23. Oktober 2008)

Bin ich eigentlich hier der einzige Depp bei dem es nicht läuft? Habt ihr keine Bildfehler das ihr nur den absolut obersten Rand seht? Hab mittlerweile fast alle Nvidia Treiber durch, aber nix geht! Schöner Mist! Ich will endlich zocken, sonst war das ein echt teures T-Shirt!


----------



## HuMmZ (23. Oktober 2008)

Cleenz schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hab das Spiel gerade installiert und wollte dann mal loslegen und siehe da, es wird nur am ganz oberen Rand ein Balken angezeigt. Alles darunter bleibt schwarz. Habe schon Treiber, etc. aktualisiert, aber nix hilft! Habt Ihr auch so Probleme? Wisst Ihr Abhilfe? Ich zocke über einen HTPC an meinem LCD TV via HDMI. Schöner Käse!



gleiches prob..schöne ********...

amd athlon 64 x2 6400+
geforce 260gtx
4gb ram


hab was gefunden was einem bei dem prob helfen könnte....

treiber: 180.20 (betatreiber)

************wenn das fenster kommt...einfach mal alt+enter   drücken....***********


----------



## push@max (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich habs mir auch gerade gekauft...mal schauen wie es läuft, werde dann später berichten


----------



## Cleenz (23. Oktober 2008)

Na Gott sei Dank! Ich bin nicht der Einzige!

Deine Tipps hab ich alle schon probiert, hat aber nix geholfen! Ich bin gerade dabei immer älter werdende Treiber zu installieren! Komische Sache das Ganze, habe ein komplett anderes System:

C2Q 6600
8800 GTX

Hoffe ich bekomme das irgendwie noch hin! Wenn ich oder du was finde hier posten! Muss einfach klappen!


----------



## NixBlick (23. Oktober 2008)

Weiß nicht ob es euch weiter Hilft es gibt eine Gamerprofile.xml (oder so ähnlich  )da kann man wohl z.B.  Fullscreen ein und ausschalten. Evtl. könnte ihr da auch die Auflösung ändern.


----------



## Cleenz (23. Oktober 2008)

Danke dir für die Hilfe!

Daran habe ich auch schon rumgespielt, das ist (zumindest bei mir) aber kein Auflösungsproblem. Die unteren 7/8 vom Bildschirm sind einfach schwarz. Man sieht nur oben einen schmalen Balken! Keine Ahnung was das ist!


----------



## m_wolle (23. Oktober 2008)

prob: spiel startet im fenstermodus, aber das fenster bleibt schwarz. es lastet den prozi zu 50% aus und belegt dabei 80mb ram. aber es passiert nix
benchmark kann ich laufen lassen.
es belegt auch nur 3.xxGB auf der HDD.. iwie kimosch
thx+cheers

P.S.: der editor öffnet sich und schließt sich  gleich daruf wieder


----------



## Cleenz (23. Oktober 2008)

Jo, Benchmark läuft bei mir auch einwandfrei durch! Editor habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert! Ich arbeite daran eine Lösung zu finden


----------



## Cionara (23. Oktober 2008)

Seht ihr denn die Intro-Videos ?


----------



## Menthe (23. Oktober 2008)

Mhm hasd du den 180.2 Beta Treiber von Nvidia installiert??? Mit dem gibts noch Probleme mach einfach einen älteren drauf dann gehts. Das mit den 3,15GB HDD stimmt wirklich hab das Game auch seit ein paar minuten^^


----------



## ShrinkField (23. Oktober 2008)

der BenchmarkTest läuft bei mir jetz auch einfach neu installiert heute und passt !
Ich werd mir nachher auch mal den beta treiber runterladen, ma gucken was der bringt..


grüße Shrinkfield

edit: ich kann da aber nur dx9 auswählen, dx10 bleibt grau und nicht auswählbar !?! leigt das daran das ich XP hab ?


----------



## KBasti (23. Oktober 2008)

Die da nichts sehen können, schaltet mal Bloom aus...


----------



## Lucky.Smile (23. Oktober 2008)

Och menno. Mein Far Cry 2 liegt noch im Versandzentrum der DHL!

Morgen ist es dann endlich da!


----------



## KBasti (23. Oktober 2008)

Wer Spiel das mit einer HD4870? Habt ihr den neuen Beta Hotfix Treiber drauf? Besserung?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Oktober 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Wer zockt das mit einer HD4870? ... habt ihr den neuen Beta Hotfixtreiber oder sowas drauf? (den für ATI)




ich zocke es mit ner HD4870 
Hab den 8.11 beta + far cry 2 hotfix drauf 

läuft prächtig


----------



## KBasti (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe grade den 8.10 drauf, läuft schlecht ...
Sobald ich AA drin hab, ist die Framerate nicht so wie bei euch.

Einstellungen:
- 1680x1050
- max. Details
- 2 fach AA


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Oktober 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> sicher??? weil im test war ja das : er soll die ausbremsen gaaanz dolle
> ich habe grad den 8.10 drauf normal leuft voll schlecht -.-




also ich zogge auf 1680x1050, dx10, ultra high und 2x AA mit ~40FPS


----------



## push@max (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe es gerade eben installiert, wie heißt bei euch die maximale Einstellung? Bei mir geht alles "nur" auf sehr hoch...da gabs doch noch einen drüber, oder? Ultra oder sowas.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das Spiel ruckelt zu Beginn wenn man im Auto sitzt und rumfährt, jetzt keine richtigen Ruckler sondern immer kurz am nachladen, habt ihr das auch?

Spiele mit dem 8.10er.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich habe es gerade eben installiert, wie heißt bei euch die maximale Einstellung? Bei mir geht alles "nur" auf sehr hoch...da gabs doch noch einen drüber, oder? Ultra oder sowas.
> 
> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das Spiel ruckelt zu Beginn wenn man im Auto sitzt und rumfährt, jetzt keine richtigen Ruckler sondern immer kurz am nachladen, habt ihr das auch?
> 
> Spiele mit dem 8.10er.



die ruckler hab ich auch -.- 
wobei ich das nicht als nachladeruckler bezeichnen würde, die sind eher vergleichbar mit microrucklern da die FPS konstant über 30 sind -.-
Sehr nervig!


----------



## DanielX (23. Oktober 2008)

Jap, ist mir auch als erstes aufgefallen und das bei 60fps und mehr.

Ich finde die Performance echt richtig gut, nur von der Qualität her kommt es meiner Meinung nach nicht an Crysis ran.

MfG DanielX


----------



## ShrinkField (23. Oktober 2008)

meines wissens gibt es die Einstellungen "Sehr Hoch " und "UltraHoch"...
ps: ja, hab grad nochmal nachgechaut

Die Ruckler sind mir auch aufgefallen, ganz am anfang der szene, wo er startet, hatte ich nur 27fps...aber das ist mit der Zeit deutchlich besser geworden


----------



## Robär (23. Oktober 2008)

Also mit der Performance bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden 

Und noch ein paar Bilder von mir:


----------



## push@max (23. Oktober 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> die ruckler hab ich auch -.-
> wobei ich das nicht als nachladeruckler bezeichnen würde, die sind eher vergleichbar mit microrucklern da die FPS konstant über 30 sind -.-
> Sehr nervig!



Die Ruckler sind doch Sch***e ...hat man sie erstmal bemerkt, nerven sie total! Könnt ihr noch etwas über der Einstellung "sehr hoch" wählen?


----------



## push@max (23. Oktober 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> meines wissens gibt es die Einstellungen "Sehr Hoch " und "UltraHoch"...
> ps: ja, hab grad nochmal nachgechaut



ich kann nur "Sehr Hoch" auswählen...wie kommt man auf "UltraHoch"?


----------



## Jack Carver (23. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Die Ruckler sind doch Sch***e ...hat man sie erstmal bemerkt, nerven sie total! Könnt ihr noch etwas über der Einstellung "sehr hoch" wählen?



Du müsstest noch Ultra einstellen können. Geht glaube nicht bei allen Effekten aber bei den meisten.


----------



## Cleenz (23. Oktober 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> der BenchmarkTest läuft bei mir jetz auch einfach neu installiert heute und passt !
> Ich werd mir nachher auch mal den beta treiber runterladen, ma gucken was der bringt..
> 
> 
> ...



Ju du Genie, das liegt daran das du XP hast  DX10 ist Vista exklusiv!


----------



## push@max (23. Oktober 2008)

Jack Carver schrieb:


> Du müsstest noch Ultra einstellen können. Geht glaube nicht bei allen Effekten aber bei den meisten.



ich spiele auf Vista x64 und er meckert, dass er SP1 haben will...deshalb installiere ich das eben und schau dann nochmal nach (Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, neues Sys. läuft erst seid SO).


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> ich kann nur "Sehr Hoch" auswählen...wie kommt man auf "UltraHoch"?




also ich kann es bei ein paar einstellungen einfach auf ultra hoch stellen...
aber nicht bei allen!!!


----------



## Heroman_overall (23. Oktober 2008)

Da muss ich wohl auch nochmal gucken da ich bei mir fast auch nur sehr hoch gelesen hab. Aber von den Rucklern hab ich gar nix gemerkt weder am Anfang noch wärend ich weiter gezockt hab.


----------



## Cleenz (23. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> ich spiele auf Vista x64 und er meckert, dass er SP1 haben will...deshalb installiere ich das eben und schau dann nochmal nach (Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, neues Sys. läuft erst seid SO).



Mit dem SP1 hat er bei mir auch rumgemeckert! Boah, dieses Spiel treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn! Hoffe es ist den Aufwand auch wert! Nicht so ein Schrott wie Crysis...


----------



## Jack Carver (23. Oktober 2008)

Das wird OS abhängig sein, was jeder einstellen kann. Unter Vista sollte aber aaF Ultra gehen. Ich habs auf nem 32er System laufen.


----------



## push@max (23. Oktober 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Da muss ich wohl auch nochmal gucken da ich bei mir fast auch nur sehr hoch gelesen hab. Aber von den Rucklern hab ich gar nix gemerkt weder am Anfang noch wärend ich weiter gezockt hab.



Es gibt leider auf jeden Fall Ruckler...die nerven mich echt tierisch, ich hoffe das wird noch mit einem Patch oder Treiber behoben, weil wenn das die ganze Zeit über so sein soll, ist das definitiv eine Spaßbremse.


----------



## Jack Carver (23. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Es gibt leider auf jeden Fall Ruckler...die nerven mich echt tierisch, ich hoffe das wird noch mit einem Patch oder Treiber behoben, weil wenn das die ganze Zeit über so sein soll, ist das definitiv eine Spaßbremse.



Das ist mir ebenfalls gleich aufgefallen und die Sache mit der trägen Maus...


----------



## KBasti (23. Oktober 2008)

_*Settings: *Demo(Ranch Long), 1680x1050 (60Hz), D3D10, Fixed Time Step(Yes), Disable Artificial Intelligence(No), Windowed, Anti-Aliasing(2x), VSync(No), Overall Quality(Custom), Vegetation(Very High), Shading(Ultra High), Terrain(Ultra High), Geometry(Ultra High), Post FX(High), Texture(Ultra High), Shadow(Ultra High), Ambient(High), Hdr(Yes), Bloom(Yes), Fire(Very High), Physics(Very High), RealTrees(Very High)

Das hab ich drin und das habe ich an FPS >>>

_*Average Framerate: 18,34*
*Max. Framerate: 36,81 
**Min. Framerate: 10,14*

Kann das an dem Treiber liegen? da stand ja da der beschleunigt um 98%


----------



## push@max (23. Oktober 2008)

Habe gerade den HotFix Treiber für ATI gesucht und auf Gamestar was Interessantes gefunden.

"Pünktlich zur Veröffentlichung des Ego-Shooters *Far Cry 2* in dieser Woche, hat der Chiphersteller AMD jetzt einen Hotfix veröffentlicht. Das zirka 43 MByte große Update verbessert die allgemeine Performance des Actionspiels sowohl unter DirectX 9 (Crossfire) als auch DirectX 10 (Einzelkarte oder Crossfire). *Wer also nach der Installation von Far Cry 2 mit Rucklern zu kämpfen hat, sollte sich den Hotfix unbedingt herunterladen*."

War also schon vorher bekannt...ich wusste es jetzt nicht, dass der HotFix diese Ruckler beheben soll, allerdings scheint der nicht gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## ShrinkField (23. Oktober 2008)

Cleenz schrieb:


> Ju du Genie, das liegt daran das du XP hast  DX10 ist Vista exklusiv!




och man mist hatte Vista noch vorn paar Wochen drauf aber mir is wasser in pc gelaufen und hat die 2 Ram Riegel geschrottet, musste mir Xp besorgen da ich Vista nicht mehr hatte..

Aber wenn ich das meiste auf UltraHoch habe, sind das ja auch dx10 effekte oder ?


@push@max: ja du kannst nur ein paar grafik optionen auswählen die "UltraHoch" sind, musst du mal schauen und runter skippen bei der auswahl


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Habe gerade den HotFix Treiber für ATI gesucht und auf Gamestar was Interessantes gefunden.
> 
> "Pünktlich zur Veröffentlichung des Ego-Shooters *Far Cry 2* in dieser Woche, hat der Chiphersteller AMD jetzt einen Hotfix veröffentlicht. Das zirka 43 MByte große Update verbessert die allgemeine Performance des Actionspiels sowohl unter DirectX 9 (Crossfire) als auch DirectX 10 (Einzelkarte oder Crossfire). *Wer also nach der Installation von Far Cry 2 mit Rucklern zu kämpfen hat, sollte sich den Hotfix unbedingt herunterladen*."
> 
> War also schon vorher bekannt...ich wusste es jetzt nicht, dass der HotFix diese Ruckler beheben soll, allerdings scheint der nicht gut zu funktionieren.



Ich hab den Hotfix mit drauf, ändert nichts


----------



## push@max (23. Oktober 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich hab den Hotfix mit drauf, ändert nichts



ich habe den auch gerade geladen...allerdings installiert sich SP1 bereits über eine halbe Stunde und ich komm einfach nicht voran.


----------



## KBasti (23. Oktober 2008)

Den Hotfix mach ich morgen drauf. Ich schreib dann wie sich das auf die FPS auswirkte. (bezogen auf meinen Bench oben)
ich hoffe es wird besser


----------



## JAG-7 (23. Oktober 2008)

HILFE.    Habe mir FarCry2 installiert,  freu freu.

Freu zu früh !!!   Ich habe mein BS erst neu drauf gemacht. Habe noch nicht mal eine Brenner-Software drauf. Und dann dieses.
*SecuROM™ hat festgestellt, dass Emulationstools wie "Alcohol 120%" oder "Daemon Tools" im Hintergrund laufen. SecuROM™ geschützte Anwendungen laufen nicht mit diesen Tools.*



Bitte deaktivieren (dismounten) Sie Ihr Image, schließen Sie diese Tools und legen Sie die Originaldisk ein.
Sollte keiner der angeführten Punkte zur Behebung geführt haben, so wenden Sie sich bitte an support@securom.com. Für die Bearbeitung ist eine Analysedatei erforderlich, welche Sie wie hier beschrieben erstellen können.
Ich habe das garnicht.                Oder motzt der wegen meinem DVD-Brenner.   Wie gesagt habe noch nicht mal eine Brennsuite installiert.


Ich kaufe mir doch jetzt nicht noch ein DVD-Laufwerk.


----------



## push@max (23. Oktober 2008)

JAG-7 schrieb:


> HILFE.    Habe mir FarCry2 installiert,  freu freu.
> 
> Freu zu früh !!!   Ich habe mein BS erst neu drauf gemacht. Habe noch nicht mal eine Brenner-Software drauf. Und dann dieses.
> *SecuROM™ hat festgestellt, dass Emulationstools wie "Alcohol 120%" oder "Daemon Tools" im Hintergrund laufen. SecuROM™ geschützte Anwendungen laufen nicht mit diesen Tools.*
> ...



Das ist dann mal wieder dieser sch**ß Kopierschutz...man kann davon ausgehen, dass Du auch keine andere Emu-Software installiert hast?

Wegen dem Brenner motzt er sicherlich nicht, es muss an etwas anderem liegen, schon mal mit Neuinstallation versucht?


----------



## Heroman_overall (23. Oktober 2008)

Komisch also bei mir waren weder ruckler am Anfang noch ist die maus zu träge. Mir ist da wirklich rein garnix aufgefallen und die Fps sind im grünen Bereich. 

Hab auch die Einstellungen von Ultra Hoch gefunden aber ging auch ohne Sp1 und aktuellem Treiber, aktualisiere grad beides aber konnte das game auch ohne beides ohne probleme spielen. Mal gucken wie es danach so ist.


----------



## HuMmZ (23. Oktober 2008)

Cleenz schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank! Ich bin nicht der Einzige!
> 
> Deine Tipps hab ich alle schon probiert, hat aber nix geholfen! Ich bin gerade dabei immer älter werdende Treiber zu installieren! Komische Sache das Ganze, habe ein komplett anderes System:
> 
> ...



also der treiber 178.24 funzt bei mir... musst den vorherigen nur sauber vom system hauen... über programme deinstall... auch den nvidia physixs treiber.


----------



## JAG-7 (23. Oktober 2008)

Soo.   Habe das Spiel deinstalliert.  CCleaner drüber. Neustart.
Und Neuinstallation.     Wieder die selbe Meldung.


----------



## DanielX (23. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein kleiner Benchmark von mir:

Settings: Demo(Ranch Small), 1680x1050 (60Hz), D3D10, Fixed Time Step(No), Disable Artificial Intelligence(No), Full Screen, Anti-Aliasing(2x), VSync(No), Overall Quality(Optimal), Vegetation(Very High), Shading(Very High), Terrain(Very High), Geometry(Very High), Post FX(High), Texture(Very High), Shadow(Very High), Ambient(High), Hdr(Yes), Bloom(Yes), Fire(Very High), Physics(Very High), RealTrees(Very High)

Average Framerate: 55,75
Max. Framerate: 80,24
Min. Framerate: 40,32

Ähm, ich hoffe das ist auch bei euch so das das beim Benchmark noch mehr leckt/nachlädt als beim Anfang des Games.

MfG DanielX


----------



## y33H@ (23. Oktober 2008)

_Imo_ ist ein Crack auch dann illegal, wenn du das Spiel besitzt.

cYa


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. Oktober 2008)

laut dem gesetz nicht da es eine veränderung geistigen eigentums darstellt für welche du eine benutzer lizenz gekauft hast, nicht mehr.
und das ist seit über 5 jahren schon so...
mit dem neuen gesetz aus diedem jahr darf man nicht mal mehr ne sicherheitskopie machen...


----------



## M66MARSCH66 (23. Oktober 2008)

warum is mein post weg die leute antworten doch sogar drauf war ja ne frage.


----------



## Jack Carver (23. Oktober 2008)

Vom Downloaden würd ich die Finger lassen va. bei nem Game wie Far Cry 2...


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (23. Oktober 2008)

Kurzes Anmerkung aus dem Süden der Republik: Von Rucklern in 1680x1050 mit 4xAA / 16xAF nix zu sehen mit der GTX280 und meinem E6850@3,7Ghz, 4GB RAM, Vista Ultimate X64.
Finde, es fühlt sich etwas geschmeidiger an, wenn Vsync aktiviert ist, mag aber subjektiv sein..

Aber irgendwie fühlt sich die Maussteuerung "träge" an, hoffe auf den ersten Patch

Aber mal ganz objektiv, ich bin kein Shooter-Freak und spiel eigentlich vornehmlich RPG´s, Rennspiele und RTS, von daher sehe ich´s es glaub recht neutral, an die Grafik eines Crysis kommt´s nicht ran, sieht schon stark nach Konsole aus!

Muss ja aber nicht die Qualität des Spiels schmälern, Story sieht ganz nett aus, bin gespannt, was so nach 10-15h Spielzeit ist, we´ll see!



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß darf man Cracks laden wenn man das Original als ehrlicher Käufer erworben hat.
> Ich würde aber allerdings eher bei Rapidshare laden, weil bei Tauchbörsen hab ich mehr schlechtes gehört als über direkt donloads.



Sorry, aber das siehst du falsch, schau mal auf den Post von xXxatrush1987, er hat recht, Craggs und No-CD´s sind absolutes "no go" !!


----------



## Robär (23. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne extem dumme Frage: Bin noch recht weit am Anfang und bin in der Hauptstadt?! zu einem Symbol gehackt, dass mit Afrika drauf, da gab es aber auch noch ein mit einem Stern. Sind das Feinde, kann ich mich nur für einen entscheiden? Nochwas hat jemand mal ne Legende für die Symbole?


----------



## Jack Carver (23. Oktober 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Mal ne extem dumme Frage: Bin noch recht weit am Anfang und bin in der Hauptstadt?! zu einem Symbol gehackt, dass mit Afrika drauf, da gab es aber auch noch ein mit einem Stern. Sind das Feinde, kann ich mich nur für einen entscheiden? Nochwas hat jemand mal ne Legende für die Symbole?


 
Die stehen doch im Booklet. Irgendwo auf Seite soundso...


----------



## F1rewalker (23. Oktober 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Mal ne extem dumme Frage: Bin noch recht weit am Anfang und bin in der Hauptstadt?! zu einem Symbol gehackt, dass mit Afrika drauf, da gab es aber auch noch ein mit einem Stern. Sind das Feinde, kann ich mich nur für einen entscheiden? Nochwas hat jemand mal ne Legende für die Symbole?



Die Legende für die Symbole ist im Menü. Nur mal genauer hingucken...

Und ja du kannst dich zwischen 2 Missionsgebern entscheiden.


----------



## Klutten (23. Oktober 2008)

Tauchen hier weiterhin Beiträge zum umgehen des Kopierschutzes, laden von veränderten Startdateien und/oder Diskussionen zum Thema Deamon-Tools auf, so gibt es hier ohne Vorwarnung harte Strafen. Die wichtigsten Beiträge wurden entfernt.

Wer der Meinung ist, über so etwas diskutieren zu müssen, der suche sich bitte ein entsprechendes Foum.

Danke.


----------



## M66MARSCH66 (23. Oktober 2008)

Klutten find ich net in ordnung meine frage war nur ob das nichtmehr erlaubt ist cracks zu benutzen wenn man das original hat wie früher !!!!!

kannst mich ja gerne bannen  für ne fragen tzzzzzz


----------



## cane87 (23. Oktober 2008)

ich habe auch Probleme mit diesen nervigen Rucklern mit meiner 4870. Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass sie im DX9 modus um einiges weniger auftreten. Hoffe aber, dass das per patch gefixt wird. Will auch DX10 zocken, aber macht mit den Rucklern macht das überhaupt kein Spaß. 

Gruß Cane


----------



## ShrinkField (23. Oktober 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> och man mist hatte Vista noch vorn paar Wochen drauf aber mir is wasser in pc gelaufen und hat die 2 Ram Riegel geschrottet, musste mir Xp besorgen da ich Vista nicht mehr hatte..
> 
> Aber wenn ich das meiste auf UltraHoch habe, sind das ja auch dx10 effekte oder ?



kann mir jemand die frage genau beantworten^^?


----------



## Robär (23. Oktober 2008)

F1rewalker schrieb:


> Die Legende für die Symbole ist im Menü. Nur mal genauer hingucken...
> 
> Und ja du kannst dich zwischen 2 Missionsgebern entscheiden.



Danke erstmal.

Heißt das ich bin irgendwann an diese gebunden?


----------



## Jack Carver (23. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du auf nem OS zockst, das kein DX10 kann, wie können das dann DX10 Effekte sein???
Du hast mit XP nur DX9 effekte zur Verfügung. Is leider so dass die A..geigen aus Redmond aus Profitgier die DX10 API net für XP freigeben...


----------



## F1rewalker (23. Oktober 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Danke erstmal.
> 
> Heißt das ich bin irgendwann an diese gebunden?




Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, bin erst bei der 3. von der UFLL...
Aber bis jetzt kann ich noch beide auswählen, hab mich aber erstmal für eine Seite entschieden...^^


----------



## ShrinkField (23. Oktober 2008)

Jack Carver schrieb:


> Wenn du auf nem OS zockst, das kein DX10 kann, wie können das dann DX10 Effekte sein???
> Du hast mit XP nur DX9 effekte zur Verfügung. Is leider so dass die A..geigen aus Redmond aus Profitgier die DX10 API net für XP freigeben...



naja, bei Warhead sind ja die Effekte unter Xp auch darstellbar, hab so zumindest gelesen

hätte ja auch bei FC2 sein können..

danke für die antwort, gruß ShrinkField


----------



## Robär (23. Oktober 2008)

F1rewalker schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, bin erst bei der 3. von der UFLL...
> Aber bis jetzt kann ich noch beide auswählen, hab mich aber erstmal für eine Seite entschieden...^^



OK bin noch bei der ersten  Kannst du mir in etwa sagen für was sich beide einsetzen? Irgendwie wurde das ja nie gesagt.


----------



## Jack Carver (23. Oktober 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> naja, bei Warhead sind ja die Effekte unter Xp auch darstellbar, hab so zumindest gelesen
> 
> hätte ja auch bei FC2 sein können..
> 
> danke für die antwort, gruß ShrinkField




Kein Thema. Ich glaube das betraf die very high Settings bei Crysis. Aber ob du dann alle DX10 Effekte hast wag ich zu bezweifeln. Wobei man die Unterschiede finde ich echt mit der Lupe suchen muss...


----------



## CeresPK (23. Oktober 2008)

@Heroman_overall
ich würde vorschlagen du änderst diesen Post ganz schnell wenn ihn Klutten noch nicht gelesen hatt.
denn ich glaube das du dir sonst ne verwahrnung einhandelst


----------



## Jack Carver (23. Oktober 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> OK bin noch bei der ersten  Kannst du mir in etwa sagen für was sich beide einsetzen? Irgendwie wurde das ja nie gesagt.


 
Hast mal Blood Diamond gesehen? Davon soll das Game ja etwas inspiriert sein. Wenn das stimmt, dann sind beide Fraktionen mies drauf. Also Rebellen sowie Regierungsunterstützer.


----------



## F1rewalker (23. Oktober 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> OK bin noch bei der ersten  Kannst du mir in etwa sagen für was sich beide einsetzen? Irgendwie wurde das ja nie gesagt.



Wurde mir ja auch nicht gesagt, spiel einfach die Missionen an, dann wirste ja schon sehen. Is ja schließlich ein Game, dass muss man selbst herausfinden...xD

Also have fun playing. Manchmal muss man einfach spielen und sich nicht soviele Gedanken machen.


----------



## Robär (23. Oktober 2008)

Ne hab ich nicht...zumindest glaub ich. Also die UFLL sind also die Rebellen wenn ich das nach der ersten Mission mal so sagen kann?

@ F1rewalker

Werd ich tun


----------



## Jack Carver (23. Oktober 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Ne hab ich nicht...zumindest glaub ich. Also die UFLL sind also die Rebellen wenn ich das nach der ersten Mission mal so sagen kann?
> 
> @ F1rewalker
> 
> Werd ich tun



Dann schau dir das Teil mal an. Geiler Film. Ja denke schon, die Rebellen heißen im Film RUF. Gib mal in Wikipedia Sierra Leone oder Blutdiamanten ein, falls dich bissl Geschichte interessiert. Die waren richtig übel drauf.


----------



## push@max (23. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie reagiert FarCry 2 bei mir nicht auf eine Taktsteigerung der CPU...im Gegenteil, 4 FPS weniger 

Hab jetzt auch schon weiter gespielt und die Ruckler nerven echt total. Morgen installiere ich den Hotfix Treiber und hoffe auf Besserung.

Eines kann ich aber jetzt schon sagen, grafisch kann das Spiel mit Crysis und Warhead nicht mithalten, ich weiss dass das meckern auf extrem hohen Niveau ist, aber der Vergleich steht eben im Raum.

Die anderen Charaktere haben GTA SanAndreas Style und auch die eigene Animation, wenn der sich eine Spritze reinhaut und einfach das Messer irgendwo reinrammt, ist nicht gerade detailreich und es wirkt auch total übertrieben. 

Auf diese Ruckler hab ich heute auf jeden Fall keine Lust mehr...


----------



## Jack Carver (23. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Irgendwie reagiert FarCry 2 bei mir nicht auf eine Taktsteigerung der CPU...im Gegenteil, 4 FPS weniger
> 
> Hab jetzt auch schon weiter gespielt und die Ruckler nerven echt total. Morgen installiere ich den Hotfix Treiber und hoffe auf Besserung.
> 
> ...




Du hast doch eh schon ne Mörder-CPU, wenn die ohne Taktsteigerung net langt was soll ich da mit meinem 6850er sagen...
Dass es grafisch an Crysis net hinkommt war mir nach den ersten finalen Videos klar. Hab noch nicht soviel gezockt hoffe aber das punktet durch Atmo. Naja und dann is da auch noch Dead Space unterwegs. Das wird angezockt sobalds da is und dann entscheid ich wer erstmal den Vorzug kriegt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Irgendwie reagiert FarCry 2 bei mir nicht auf eine Taktsteigerung der CPU...im Gegenteil, 4 FPS weniger




ich bezweifel das FC2 bei nem quad auf taktsteigerung reagiert^^
also bei mir sinds während dem spiel max 40% auslastung und das sehr selten!
Aber ich muss sagen, es werden auf jeden fall alle 4 kerne genutzt


----------



## Heroman_overall (23. Oktober 2008)

Echt also bei mir sind bei meinem Q6600 der momtan auf 3 Ghz läuft werden auch alle 4 Kerne ausgelastet aber bis zu 60% im durchschnitt


----------



## ShrinkField (23. Oktober 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ich bezweifel das FC2 bei nem quad auf taktsteigerung reagiert^^
> also bei mir sinds während dem spiel max 40% auslastung und das sehr selten!
> Aber ich muss sagen, es werden auf fein alle 4 keren genutzt



job, bei mir auchhab mein q6600 zurzeit auf 3.2GHz laufen..die Graka is "noch" auf Standarttakt...


----------



## KBasti (23. Oktober 2008)

Boah 4 Kerner sind ja cool...
Ihr könnt ja dem Game drei Kerne zuweisen oder auch nur 2. Dann könnt ihr locker nochwas neben bei Zocken. xD
Würde ich machen ...


----------



## Jack Carver (23. Oktober 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Boah 4 Kerner sind ja cool...
> Ihr könnt ja dem Game drei Kerne zuweisen oder auch nur 2. Dann könnt ihr locker nochwas neben bei Zocken. xD
> Würde ich machen ...



Mit nem SLI oder Crossfire-System wäre das ja net mal so abwegig. Da hätte man echt Power für 2 Games simultan


----------



## vatana (23. Oktober 2008)

Serwus Leute,

ich habe mir heute fc2 gekauft und habs installiert und aktiviert, den editor getestet und das spiel kurz angespielt...funktioniert bis auf das benchmarking tool. immer wenn ich es starte kommt folgende fehlermeldung:

"Far Cry 2 Benchmark Tool hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.
Fehlerberichterstattung senden oder Nicht berichten"

Wie soll ich das hinkriegen?


----------



## Heroman_overall (23. Oktober 2008)

Das is ja geil, wenn man das game das erste nal startet fängt es so an wie es anfängt, aber wenn man es danach nochmal neu startet hat es nach dem Intro hat man anderes waffen. Das erste mal hatte ich nen kaputten flammenwerfen und beim zweiten mal ne paznerfaust und auch der unterschlupf sowie das level zum unterschlupf ist komplett anders. Also die wiederspielbarkeit bei FarCry 2 ist anscheinend echt geil gemacht da das game jedes mal also mind. 2x anderes teile des levels als missionen freigibt und das ist echt klasse zum speilen. Habs das erste mal unter xp gespielt a weng und nun spiel ich unter vista und das spielprinzip quasi die aufträge und wo man hinmuss samt der Waffen is komplett anders als beim ersten mal. Find ich echt klasse gemacht evtl gibts noch ne 3te variante wer weiß!


----------



## ShrinkField (23. Oktober 2008)

vatana schrieb:


> Serwus Leute,
> 
> ich habe mir heute fc2 gekauft und habs installiert und aktiviert, den editor getestet und das spiel kurz angespielt...funktioniert bis auf das benchmarking tool. immer wenn ich es starte kommt folgende fehlermeldung:
> 
> ...



hatte das problem auch gestern.. zuerst hatte ich auf C: (programme) installiert, also ich gemerkt habe das es eigentlich auf D: (games) sein sollte hab den Ordner "Far Cry 2" einfach ausgeschnitten und bei D: eingefügt, naja BT gin dann nicht mehr...

lange rede kurz sinn Ich hab heute FC2 deinstalliert und gleich auf D: iinstalliert, hat sofort funktioniert das Tool
vielleicht probierst du es mal so


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (23. Oktober 2008)

Das Game ist hammergeil 
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wie lang ich heut gezockt hab


----------



## Jack Carver (23. Oktober 2008)

Bin grad mit dem Boot unterwegs. Echt Klasse gemacht. Switch mal wieder rüber aufn andern Rechner


----------



## ForgottenRealm (23. Oktober 2008)

Hab mir das Spiel heut zusammen mit nem 22 Zoll Monitor geholt und muss sagen, auch ohne den neuen Treiber von nVidia läufts sehr gut auf high bis very high (bei 1680x1050 !) auf meiner 8800 GTS 512, durchschnittlich 40-50 Bildchen pro Sek.

Ende des Monats kommt noch ne GTX 260 rein und dann sollte auch Crysis anständig laufen auf der Auflösung 

FC2 spielt sich anfangs mehr wie ein Adventure, als ein Shooter, was mir sehr gut gefällt. Die Grafik hingegen finde ich im Vergleich zu CoD4 und Crysis nicht wirklich gleichwertig. Sogar UT3 schaut teilweise besser aus ...

Vor allem die Sache mit den Diamantenkoffern find ich toll


----------



## push@max (23. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem ich ne kurze Pause von FC2 hatte, freue ich mich schon auf morgen, wenn ich es wieder zocken kann. Hoffentlich kann ich dann direkt einsteigen und muss nicht vorher Service Packs und Treiber usw. installieren.

Frag mich, wann wohl die erste MOD für das Spiel rauskommt  Da ist sicherlich mehr drin, als das was wir gerade zocken.


----------



## Jack Carver (23. Oktober 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Die Grafik hingegen finde ich im Vergleich zu CoD4 und Crysis nicht wirklich gleichwertig. Sogar UT3 schaut teilweise besser aus ...
> 
> Vor allem die Sache mit den Diamantenkoffern find ich toll



Also grafisch find ichs besser wie CoD4. An Crysis kommts net ganz ran aber ziemlich nah würde ich sagen, zumindest auf Ultra. Grad nen Sonnenuntergang vom feinsten aufn Screen. Dazu die Afrika Flora macht echt Stimmung 

Sunset


----------



## ShrinkField (23. Oktober 2008)

Jack Carver schrieb:


> Also grafisch find ichs besser wie CoD4. An Crysis kommts net ganz ran aber ziemlich nah würde ich sagen, zumindest auf Ultra. Grad nen Sonnenuntergang vom feinsten aufn Screen. Dazu die Afrika Flora macht echt Stimmung



find ich auch

Ich hab jetzt mal den neuen Treiber getestet(180.42) mit dem BenchmarkTool

bin etwas gespalten..

mit meinen alten 178.16Treiber hab ich im Endresult:



*Average Framerate: 34,33*
*Max. Framerate: 48,17*
*Min. Framerate: 28,42*
mit der neuen Version 180.42 sieht es so aus:



*Average Framerate: 34,03*
*Max. Framerate: 49,60*
*Min. Framerate: 15,45*
zwar sind die maximalen fps ein wenig höher aber dafür geht die Karte weiter in Keller
naja ich werd gleich mal den Treiber intensiv testen 

ps:wie kann ich die gespeicherten Resultate des benchmarks hier hochladen ? screen kann ich davon nicht machen..und hochladen oO ?


----------



## Cionara (23. Oktober 2008)

Screen machste mit drucken-tase und dann copy paste in Paint rein und speichern...

Sone ******** da macht man die Mission wo Flora sagt man soll den Belgier befragen und danach ist sie einfach "vermisst" besser bekannt als "tot" was soll das ? -.-"


----------



## Jack Carver (24. Oktober 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> *Average Framerate: 34,33*
> *Max. Framerate: 48,17*
> *Min. Framerate: 28,42*
> mit der neuen Version 180.42 sieht es so aus:
> ...



Die geht ja gewaltig in Keller im Vgl zum alten Treiber. Ich werd den alten erstmal drauf lassen. Die Performanve von dieser Beta überzeugt mich gar net...


----------



## danoc1 (24. Oktober 2008)

HI,
hab echt nur Probleme mit dem Spiel. Egal welchen Treiber ich installiere, ich hab überall nach ner halben stunde Spielzeit grafikfehler und ein ständiges " Zucken " im Spiel. Das nervt gewaltig.
System ist recht frisch aufgespielt und alle anderen Games wie Warhead, CoD4, BIA HH, FIFA09 usw läufen super und ohne Fehler.

Dazu kommt das es auf UltraHigh ganzschön ruckelt ( laut PCGH immer über 30 FPS )
Hat hier noch jemand so starke probleme mit einer HD4870/512 ??

Sys.
Q9400 @ 3,55GHz
6 GB RAM
ASUS P5Q Pro
HD4870/512 Catalyst 8.9 ( allen anderen haben selben Fehler )

P.S Temp. vom ganzen System sind völlig im Grünen bereich.

Gruß


----------



## Jack Carver (24. Oktober 2008)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Cleenz (24. Oktober 2008)

Das Spiel läuft endlich!!!! Meine Güte was ein Akt. Habe jetzt fast den ganzen Tag damit zugebracht es zum laufen zu bekommen. Hab jetzt schon mal ein bisschen gezockt.
Performance ist echt der Hammer. Hab alles voll aufgedreht und es ruckelt nicht das kleinste Bisschen.
Voll der Flop ist dieses sich ausbreitende Feuer. 1. sieht das total schlecht aus, 2. geht das viel zu schnell und 3. bringt das finde ich kaum taktische Komponenten mit ins Spiel.
Außerdem bin ich irgendwie die ganze Zeit nur am rumgurken. Will nicht wissen wie viele Kilometer ich jetzt schon zurückgelegt habe!
Das Spiel wimmelt ja auch nur so von Bugs. Hab dauernd irgendwo matschige Texturen, grausam aussehendes Feuer etc.
Also grafisch kein Vergleich mit Crysis, hoffe mal das es sonst besser ist. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## PakiXT (24. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab:
cd2 e6750
4gb ram ddr2 800
4870 512 mb
vista ultimate 32 bit

ich spiele auf 1440x900 AA aus
alles sehr hoch bei ultra hoch ruckelt es mit ca. fps

haha und paar grafikfehler also das berge und gras blau und rot sind.

hab den 8.10 far cry hot fix treiber drin


----------



## m_wolle (24. Oktober 2008)

so, problem erkennt, problem gebannt.
wer noch den fehler mit dem blackscreen hat könnte hier die lösung finden:
ihr geht dahin:
C:\Users\<Euer Name>\Documents\My Games\Far Cry 2 "GamerProfile.xml"
die .xml öffnet ihr mitm editor und sucht das:
Platform="d3d9"
dann ändert ihr einfach die 9 in ne 10 (für dx is ja klar)
nun müsste es laufen.
klappt natürlich nur bei vista

allerdings besteht noch das prob mit dem editor.
der öffnet sich nur kurz und fällt dann wieder zusammen 
einer ne ahnung?

cheers
http://saved.im/ntg4odfhm3l0/farcry22008-10-2322-51-08-33.jpghttp://saved.im/ntg4odfhm3l0/farcry22008-10-2322-51-08-33.html


----------



## ShrinkField (24. Oktober 2008)

Macht schön Laune das Spiel  hab jetzt mitn beta treiber gezockt und ging eiegntlich so.. Beim ersten Start hatte ich nach 5min total blackout, restart also, dann gings ohne probleme aber die 178 Version is doch besser und konstanter von den min. fps ...

  Hat mich auch schon arg gewundert wie schnell sich doch son Buschfeuer verbreiten kann  monotow-chocktail beim Hangar geworfen und nach paar sekunden..alles brennt

  ich will endlich fliegen^^ist ok mitn Jeep aber aus der Luft muss geil sein


  naja, paar pics noch


----------



## Tyrone (24. Oktober 2008)

kann mir jeamand von euch sagen wie ich HDR aktivieren kann und was das genau bringt? bist jetzt ist nämlich nur Bloom angehakt.

danke im vorraus

gruss


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Boah spielt bloß nicht auf heftig....
Es ist 1:40 nachts und ich bin sau frustriert weil mir die Gegner auf geschätze 200 Meter den Kopf wegpusten. Das schlimmste ist dass jeder Schuss sitzt, nicht mal nen paar die verfehlen.
Und jetze is mir auch noch der letzte Freund abgekackt weil er nach 3 Spritzen lieber sterben wollte als aufstehen WTF ^^


----------



## Jack Carver (24. Oktober 2008)

Genug für Heute. Zock auch auf Heftig aber so schlimm find ichs nicht. Hab endlich das Scharfschützengewehr. Damit machts höllisch vile Spaß und die Gegner fallen wie die Fliegen. Hoff ich kann bald das nächste Freischalten. Also mir gefällts super. Find auch nicht dass das Feuer schlecht aussehen würde...


----------



## KBasti (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe Vista 64 Bit, den neuen Hotfix will ich nicht drauf machen, der Test von PCGH lief schlecht unter 64Bit. Ich habe eine HD4870, wenn ich den normalen Treiber drauf hab (8.10) und alles auf das Maximum stelle und 2xAA, habe ich diese werte. 

    * Average Framerate: 19,61
    * Max. Framerate:     27,50 
    * Min. Framerate:     15,50 

Das ist zu wenig, Crysis spiele ich bei ULTRA (der neue ULTRAmod v.1.3) - läuft viel besser 
Wieso habt ihr so gute Werte mit der HD4870??


----------



## Bang0o (24. Oktober 2008)

ich hab auch ein problem:
wenn ich antialiasing einschalte gibts n crash to desktop

übrigens läuft FC2 bei mir auf höchsten einstellungen auch flüssig
(Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 2,4GHZ ; 8800GTS 320MB)

ich verwende noch irgendnen alten nvidia treiber (164.21), weil ich nur damit stalker ohne bluescreens spielen kann


----------



## NixBlick (24. Oktober 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> hatte das problem auch gestern.. zuerst hatte ich auf C: (programme) installiert, also ich gemerkt habe das es eigentlich auf D: (games) sein sollte hab den Ordner "Far Cry 2" einfach ausgeschnitten und bei D: eingefügt, naja BT gin dann nicht mehr...
> 
> lange rede kurz sinn Ich hab heute FC2 deinstalliert und gleich auf D: iinstalliert, hat sofort funktioniert das Tool
> vielleicht probierst du es mal so


Erinnert mich an SCDA, damals mussten einige es auf der Platte installieren auf der sich auch Windows befand, nur die Partition war egal  Vielleicht ist es mit dem Tool ähnlich.


----------



## KBasti (24. Oktober 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> ich hab auch ein problem:
> wenn ich antialiasing einschalte gibts n crash to desktop
> 
> übrigens läuft FC2 bei mir auf höchsten einstellungen auch flüssig
> ...



Wie kann es sein, dass das Game bei Leuten mit einer 8800xx, besser läuft, als bei mir mit einer HD4870?? Die ist doch fast doppelt so schnell??


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Wie viel avg. Fps hast du denn im Ranch-Small ? =P


----------



## dangee (24. Oktober 2008)

_*Settings: *Demo(Ranch Small), 1680x1050 (60Hz), D3D10, Fixed Time Step(No), Disable Artificial Intelligence(No), Full Screen, Anti-Aliasing(None), VSync(No), Overall Quality(Optimal), Vegetation(Very High), Shading(Very High), Terrain(Very High), Geometry(Very High), Post FX(High), Texture(Very High), Shadow(Very High), Ambient(High), Hdr(Yes), Bloom(Yes), Fire(Very High), Physics(Very High), RealTrees(Very High)_

*Average Framerate: 41,64

*CPU@ 3,2GHz, Forceware: 180.42



AAAAber beim spielen eine absolut störende Latenz bei der Mausbewegung!!


----------



## m_wolle (24. Oktober 2008)

Ultra4xaa:
Settings: Demo(Ranch Small), 1280x1024 (60Hz), D3D10, Fixed Time Step(No), Disable Artificial Intelligence(No), Full Screen, Anti-Aliasing(4x), VSync(No), Overall Quality(Ultra High), Vegetation(Very High), Shading(Ultra High), Terrain(Ultra High), Geometry(Ultra High), Post FX(High), Texture(Ultra High), Shadow(Ultra High), Ambient(High), Hdr(Yes), Bloom(Yes), Fire(Very High), Physics(Very High), RealTrees(Very High)

Average Framerate: 25,42

Optimal0xaa:
_*Settings: *Demo(Ranch Small), 1280x1024 (60Hz), D3D10, Fixed Time Step(No), Disable Artificial Intelligence(No), Full Screen, Anti-Aliasing(None), VSync(No), Overall Quality(Optimal), Vegetation(Very High), Shading(Very High), Terrain(Very High), Geometry(Very High), Post FX(High), Texture(Very High), Shadow(Very High), Ambient(High), Hdr(Yes), Bloom(Yes), Fire(Very High), Physics(Very High), RealTrees(Very High)_

*Average Framerate: 34,98*

leider hängts bei mir am cpu+ram, sind bissl veraltet

erstaunlicher weise läuft das game bei mir mit AA besser als ohne und auch mit 4fach besser als 2x. nur in der stadt liegen die minimalfps weiter unten. ansonsten hab ich aber in der freien spielwelt 30-40fps
und i find mit 4xaa siehts nochmal um 20% besser aus 

hat schon einer ne lösung für das editor-problem gefunden?

cheers


----------



## Fransen (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer von FarCry2.
*
*News-Update**

*Far Cry 2: Offizieller Launch-Trailer verfügbar*




Spoiler



*Autor: Markus Tänzer (24.10.2008)* - Seit gestern ist Far Cry 2 offiziell im Handel erhältlich. Um einen Eindruck vom Spiel zu erhalten, hat Ubisoft jetzt einen Launch-Trailer veröffentlicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Warten hat ein Ende. Seit gestern ist Far Cry 2 offiziell im Handel erhältlich. Zum Start des Spiels hat Ubisoft einen actiongeladenen Launch-Trailer veröffentlicht, der eindrucksvoll den Afrika-Shooter präsentiert. 




Auch PCGH befasst sich ausführlich mit Far Cry 2. In der Premium-Ausgabe 12/08 beschäftigen wir uns auf 36 Sonderseiten mit Engine, Tuning und den Hardware-Anforderungen. Außerdem in der schicken Silbertüte: Ein exklusives Far-Cry-2-Mauspad von Compad. Es entspricht dem beliebten Variopad und wurde lediglich etwas verkleinert, um in die Silbertüte zu passen.




*Far Cry 2 offenbar mit Problemen bei Widescreen-LCDs - Patch folgt?*



Spoiler



*Autor: Thilo Bayer (24.10.2008)* - Im Forum von Ubisoft berichten Far Cry 2-Käufer von Problemen mit Widescreen-Auflösungen. Offenbar ist schon bald ein Patch fällig, um diese Fehler zu beheben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Far Cry 2: Offenbar gibt es Probleme mit Widescreen-Auflösungen (rot markiert ist der Bereich, der fehlt)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Far Cry 2: Offenbar gibt es Probleme mit Widescreen-Auflösungen (rot markiert ist der Bereich, der bei WS-Auflösungen fehlt)



Ähnliche Probleme hatte damals schon Bioshock, nun scheint es auch bei Far Cry 2 zu Unstimmigkeiten mit Widescreen-Auflösungen, z. B. bei 1.680 x 1.050, zu geben. In den Foren von Ubisoft und Widescreen Gaming, einer anerkannten Webseite zu Spielen mit Widescreen-Unterstützung, werden als Beweis entsprechende Vergleichsbilder gezeigt.     

PCGH zeigt Ihnen die Screenshots, parallel arbeiten wir aber an einem eigenen Artikel mit Bildvergleichen in Far Cry 2.




*Far Cry 2: die besten Screenshots aus Afrika*



Spoiler



*Autor: Thilo Bayer (24.10.2008)* - Far Cry 2 ist im Handel, und natürlich haben sich die Screenshot-Fans aus dem 3D-Center-Forum gleich auf den Afrika-Shooter gestürzt. PCGH zeigt die besten Screenshots zu Far Cry 2, die bisher veröffentlicht wurden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Screenshot-Galerie Far Cry 2. Quelle: u. a.




 Far Cry 2 ist im Handel, und natürlich haben sich die Screenshot-Fans aus dem 3D-Center-Forum gleich auf den Afrika-Shooter gestürzt. PCGH zeigt die besten Screenshots zu Far Cry 2, die bisher veröffentlicht wurden.


----------



## Robär (24. Oktober 2008)

Settings: Demo(Ranch Small), 1280x1024 (60Hz), D3D10, Fixed Time Step(No), Disable Artificial Intelligence(No), Full Screen, Anti-Aliasing(2x), VSync(No), Overall Quality(Ultra High), Vegetation(Very High), Shading(Ultra High), Terrain(Ultra High), Geometry(Ultra High), Post FX(High), Texture(Ultra High), Shadow(Ultra High), Ambient(High), Hdr(Yes), Bloom(Yes), Fire(Very High), Physics(Very High), RealTrees(Very High)

Average FPS = 33,43fps FW 178.13


----------



## danoc1 (24. Oktober 2008)

wer hat denn jetzt noch rote und grüne Bäume ? und das Spiel hat ein ständiges Zucken mit der HD4870. Also Far Cry 2 läuft echt alles andere als sauber und flüssig.


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Versucht doch mal einer mein klein Performance Tipp und zwar Geometrie und Schatten auf Medium zu stellen und berichtet dann mal obs besser läuft.
Bei mir ist aus "manchmal un-aimbar" -> "dauerflüssig" geworden


----------



## DanielX (24. Oktober 2008)

Also ich seh es nicht ein etwas runter zu drehen, da ich mit ca. 60fps spiele, aber das ruckeln der 4870 ist echt unerträglich auf dauer.

Und dazu noch der eingeschränkte Sichtradius auf meinem 22er.

Naja, das Game muss mich jetzt am Wochenende erstmal überzeugen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Hm was für rein Ruckeln ist das denn ?


----------



## push@max (24. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Hm was für rein Ruckeln ist das denn ?



ich habe ebenfalls dieses lästige Rucklen...man kann es auch eher als Zucken bezeichnen.

Ganz am Anfang zB., wenn man hinten im Wagen sitzt und auf die kommenden Bäume auf der Straße achtet, oder einfach in den Himmel schaut, da kommt alle 2-3 Sekunden so ein mieser Ruckler.

Damit macht das Spiel überhaupt kein Bock!


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Oktober 2008)

_*Settings: *Demo(Ranch Small), 1680x1050 (60Hz), D3D10, Fixed Time Step(No), Disable Artificial Intelligence(No), Full Screen, Anti-Aliasing(None), VSync(No), Overall Quality(Ultra High), Vegetation(Very High), Shading(Ultra High), Terrain(Ultra High), Geometry(Ultra High), Post FX(High), Texture(Ultra High), Shadow(Ultra High), Ambient(High), Hdr(Yes), Bloom(Yes), Fire(Very High), Physics(Very High), RealTrees(Very High)

_*Average Framerate: 39,07**
Max. Framerate: 58,52**
Min. Framerate: 29,49*


----------



## DanielX (24. Oktober 2008)

Jo, genau dieses seltsame Ruckeln.

Ein Nachladen kann das auch nicht wirklich sein, da es alle 2-3 Sekunden auftritt.

Ich will einfach mal hoffen das das sehr schnell weg gepatcht wird.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Aber ich habe ja ungefähr das gleiche System wie du und keinerlei Ruckler. 
Hast du denn Vista oder Xp ?


----------



## DanielX (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab Vista x64 drauf.


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Vllt. liegts daran =/


----------



## DanielX (24. Oktober 2008)

Jap kann sein, aber das darf es halt nicht sein.

Ist ja nicht so als hätten die Entwickler kein Vista x64 gehabt.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Dmarc3456 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab bei FC2 auch son Ruckeln. Muss aber i-wie nen Nachladen in RAM sein. Wenn ich z.B. renne, fahre oder mich schnell drehe ruckelt das spiel trotz >30fps  Wenn ich langsam laufe oder stehen bleibe hab ich immer min. 60fps und es ruckelt nichts, aber ich will nicht das ganze spiel über laufen müssen
RAM hab ich aber genug und auch der rest des systems ist eher über- als unterqualifiziert:

CPU: Q9450 @9550
GPU: Gtx 280 Amp Editon 
RAM: 2GB
Winows XP Sp3

Woran liegt das Ruckeln  ? Sind 2GB zu wenig  ? Wer hat noch dieses problem?


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Jo 4Gb könnten das lösen !


----------



## DanielX (24. Oktober 2008)

Nope, ich hab ja 4GB RAM und es ruckelt trozdem.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Ja aber er hat nen anderes Ruckeln als du, er hat ja Nachladeruckler


----------



## Dmarc3456 (24. Oktober 2008)

Dass 4 Gb das problem lösen, kann und WILL ich nich glauben. 

Erstens: hab ich auch schon alles auf minimalen Einstellungen probiert -> ruckelt trotzdem (obwohl ja schon 1Gb RAM ausreichen sollten )
Zweitens: hab ich keine Bock mir noch 2GB DDR3 RAM zu kaufen - is einfach zu teuer


----------



## DanielX (24. Oktober 2008)

Als wenn der mit dem System Nachladeruckler hat, ich kringel mich.

Ne mal im Ernst da scheind etwas am Game unrund zu laufen.

Zudem würden ihm mehr RAM auch nichts ohne ein x64 OS bringen, da mann mit x32 einem Prozzes nur 1GB RAM zuweisen kann.

MfG DanielX


----------



## DenniRauch (24. Oktober 2008)

ich denk das es am RAM liegt, 2 Gig sind n bills wenig...


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Also hatte mit meinem System bei Warhead mit 2Gb auch Nachladeruckler, 4Gb haben das gelöst.
Und falls er Vista hat, können 2GB sicherlich zu wenig sein.



> Zudem würden ihm mehr RAM auch nichts ohne ein x64 OS bringen, da mann mit x32 einem Prozzes nur 1GB RAM zuweisen kann.


Mit nem nicht x64 System kann man ~3,5GB Ram zuweisen, ob das jetzt pro Prozess ist mag sein auf jedenfall hilfts in Games


----------



## Jack Carver (24. Oktober 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Zudem würden ihm mehr RAM auch nichts ohne ein x64 OS bringen, da mann mit x32 einem Prozzes nur 1GB RAM zuweisen kann.
> 
> MfG DanielX



Wo hastn das her? Problem is, dass ein 32 bitter halt nur nen 32 Bit Adressbus hat. Da kannst keine Adressen im Speicher jenseits von 32 Bit adressiern, sprich nicht drauf zugreifen. Mit den Prozessen hat de nix zu tun, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass Prozesse beschränkt darin sind, wieviel RAM man denen zuweisen kann. Ein Game is ja immerhin auch ein Prozess und die brauchen in der Regel alle über 1 GiB Heutzutage.


----------



## push@max (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe ebenfalls 4GB DDR2 1066er Speicher und habe jetzt eben den FC2 Benchmark laufen lassen, einfach unglaublich wie die Sche??e am ruckeln ist 

Da freut mich sich lange auf das Spiel und dann hat es solche blöden Ruckler...so werde ich es auf jeden Fall nicht spielen!

Deshalb wollte ich das Spiel vorher ausleihen und testen, wie es läuft und jetzt hab fast 50€ investiert und kann es nicht richtig zocken.


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Poste doch mal den Benchmarkverlauf plz


----------



## danoc1 (24. Oktober 2008)

nochmal mein sys.

Q9400 @ 3550MHz
6GB RAM 800
ASUS P5Q-Pro
HD4870/512    (790x1035MHz)

jetzt hab ich mal AA ausgemacht, 1440x900 und alles auf Sehr Hoch ( vorher Ultra ) gestellt und das " Zucken " wurde dann etwas weniger. So konnte ich HALBWEGS ordentich zocken. 

Für mich sehr ärgerlich, da ich echt jeden Treiber probiert habe und nix richtig sauber läuft.
Da läuft Crysis mit Ultra config um Welten besser !


----------



## Klutten (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte mal ein Kompliment in Richtung Thread-Ersteller schicken. Echt sahnemäßig, wie du den Startpost pflegst. Sehr übersichtlich und informativ.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (24. Oktober 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Nope, ich hab ja 4GB RAM und es ruckelt trozdem.
> 
> MfG DanielX


 
Meint ihr nicht, dass dies ursächlich an euren 4870ern bzw. dem Treiber liegt ?!?!

Also mit 4GB RAM und Vista x64 Ultimate gibt´s bei mir gar keine Ruckler, egal ob mit oder ohne Vsync, mit Vsync sieht´s halt einfach noch ne Ecke "runder" aus, droppt auch nie unter 45fps mit 4xAA / 16xAF in 1680x1050 mit dem 180.42 Beta

Ich seh halt hier fast nur die Radeons mit dem Ruckelproblem...
Und 2 Hotfixes innerhalb kürzester Zeit von ATI-Seite lässt einen doch etwas ins grübeln kommen, hmmmmm

 

/edit: steht bei PCGH auf der HP:

Laut AMD soll der Far Cry 2 Hotfix-Patch die Leistung von Single- und Multi-GPU-Systemen steigern - unser Treiber-Test bestätigt dies. Neben der fehlenden Crossfire-Unterstützung im DX9-Modus bringt das Catalyst-Update zudem ein Leistungsplus unter DX10 mit sich. Die Performance der Radeon HD 4870 dagegen bricht stark ein, dieses Problem scheint jedoch komplexer Natur zu sein. Wir stehen diesbezüglich mit AMD in Verbindung. 



Greetz


----------



## grubsnek (24. Oktober 2008)

Mit meinen System kann ich alles auf höchster Stufe zocken. 2GB Ram reichen eigentlich.


----------



## Flotter Geist (24. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute,wollt ma fragen wie das Spiel so ist,lohnt sich der Kauf oder nicht?
Und würde das Spiel auf meiner Krücke laufen?


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

An die Ruckler: Bitte postet doch mal nen Benchmarkverlauf dann sieht man die Ruckler aufgezeichnet und dann kann man das auch mal richtig analysieren anstatt nur
Vermutungen zu machen


----------



## push@max (24. Oktober 2008)

Wie siehts den bei denen aus, die eine GTX260 oder GTX280 oder 9800GTX haben? Habt ihr auch diese Ruckler?

Dann muss ich aber auch die Frage an die Leute weitergeben, die eine HD3870 haben (oder 3850). Wie sieht es den bei euch aus?


----------



## Player007 (24. Oktober 2008)

Also es läuft auf jeden Fall und mit der GTX auch sehr flüssig.
Der Prozessor bremst nur ein wenig 

Das Spiel lohnt sich 100%, sehr laaange Spielzeit und sehr detaillierte Grafik 

Gruß


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (24. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wie siehts den bei denen aus, die eine GTX260 oder GTX280 under 9800GTX haben? Habt ihr auch diese Ruckler?
> 
> Dann muss ich aber auch die Frage an die Leute weitergeben, die eine HD3870 haben (oder 3850). Wie sieht es den bei euch aus?


 
siehe mein Post weiter oben, klares Nein, das Teil läuft wie geschmiert mit allen optischen Veredelungen, auf meiner 280er kann ich auch 8xAA und 16xAF drüberknallen und bin immer noch so bei min. ca. 40 fps

@Flotter Geist: So ne Krücke hast du doch nicht, in 1280x1024 wirst wohl ruckelfrei zocken können, deine GTX packt das auf jeden Fall
Ob sich der Kauf lohnt, ist immer subjektiv, Grafik ist halt nicht Crysis sondern eher Konsole, aber nett gemacht und was ich bis dato sehen konnte, auch ganz nett gescriptet.
PC Games oder Gamestar müssten doch schon nen Test auf der HP haben, oder?

Sonst wart halt noch 2-3 Tage und kauf dir die Printausgabe am Kiosk und entscheide dann...


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Das hier meine ich mit Benchmark-Verlauf...


----------



## push@max (24. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Das hier meine ich mit Benchmark-Verlauf...



Welche Settings und sorry wenn ich nochmal frage, ruckelt es bei dir?

Hab nämlich schon den Überblick verloren, bei wem es nun keine Probs. gab.


----------



## F1rewalker (24. Oktober 2008)

Hab ne GTX260, E8500, 4GB Ram, 178.24 und das Game läuft wie gecremt auf ULTRA bei 1680 x 1050 ohne Ruckler.

Aber ich würde das Game nicht empfehlen, zuviele Gameplay Bugs...und man merkt einfach das es von der Konsole kommt...Bin enttäuscht von dem Spiel.


----------



## Jack Carver (24. Oktober 2008)

GTX 260 läuft wie ein Uhrwerk, da ruckelt nix. Und das bei Ultra Settings mit 4 AA


----------



## push@max (24. Oktober 2008)

F1rewalker schrieb:


> Hab ne GTX260, E8500, 4GB Ram 178.24 und das Game läuft auf ULTRA bei 1680 x 1050 ohne Ruckler.
> 
> Aber ich würde das Game nicht empfehlen, zuviele Gameplay Bugs...und man merkt einfach das es von der Konsole kommt...Bin frustriert von dem Spiel.



Es scheint also ein ATI Problem zu sein...sicherlich liegt es am Treiber, sonst würde es nicht 2 Hotfixes geben.


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe alles Very High bis auf Schatten und Geometrie, da hab ich Medium. Macht für mich keinen optischen Unterschied aber auch mit Schatten und Geometrie auf Very High hatte ich keine Ruckler sondern anstatt 78fps halt 58fps im Durchschnitt


----------



## push@max (24. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Ich habe alles Very High bis auf Schatten und Geometrie. Macht für mich keinen optischen Unterschied aber auch mit Schatten und Geometrie auf Very High hatte ich keine Ruckler sondern anstatt 78fps halt 58fps im Durchschnitt



Ok, und wie siehts mit der Auflösung und den Rucklern aus?


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ruckler und 1280*1024 2xAA/8xAF. Ruckler würden sonst auch im Verlauf zu sehen sein, deswegen warte ich ja noch drauf, dass wer mal sowas postet =/


----------



## Jack Carver (24. Oktober 2008)

F1rewalker schrieb:


> ...und man merkt einfach das es von der Konsole kommt...Bin enttäuscht von dem Spiel.



Da könnte man ja durchaus mal die Frage stellen, ob die sch...Konsolen die Qualität der PC Spiele kaputt machen . Aber damit werden wir wohl leben müssen, denn die bringen mittlerweile ja alles auf die 3 Quasi-Standard-Plattformen PS 3, XBox und PC raus...Crysis is da echt mal ne rühmliche Ausnahme wo man als PC-Spieler noch die Optik kriegt die die Konsolen-Krücken net hinbekommen.

Find das Game aber auch net enttäuschend, macht scho Fun


----------



## push@max (24. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Keine Ruckler und 1280*1024 2xAA/8xAF. Ruckler würden sonst auch im Verlauf zu sehen sein, deswegen warte ich ja noch drauf, dass wer mal sowas postet =/



Ich installiere gerade XP auf meinem Rechner, wenn ich damit fertig bin und wieder Vista booten kann, werde ich den Benchmark ausführen und ein Screen machen.


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Ok dank dir bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Dmarc3456 (24. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir läuft der Benchmark perfekt auf sehr hohen Einstellungen. Ohne Ruckler und min ~40 fps. 
Aber im Spiel ständig diese Ruckler     Nich ma bei Crysis WH auf Ethusiast hab ich sowas.
Bisher war das beste an der Collectors Edition leider das T-shirt


----------



## uuodan (24. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir läuft es akzeptabel für meine "Althardware". Ich spiele in 1920x1200 und es ist spielbar, aber kein Genuss im eigentlichen Sinne. Das macht aber nichts, da ich das Spiel bisher ohnehin sehr eintönig finde... Mir fehlt die Innovation - und eine sinnvolle Story... Naja, so kann man sein Geld eben auch loswerden...


----------



## danoc1 (24. Oktober 2008)

ich betohne nochmal "" Es ruckelt nicht in diesem sinne, sondern es ist eine art Stocken oder Zucken "
alle paar Sekunden zuckt das Spiel ( bei mir zumindest ).
Habe alle Treiber Probiert, System neu aufgespielt, alles aktualisiert usw usw

Dann hab ich ab und an Grafikfehler in Form von Bunten Bäumen ( Rot und Gelb ) und auch Reifen usw werden ab und an Weiß. Auch die Bodentexturen sind eckig. Wenn ich kurz ins Hauptmenü gehe und dann das Spiel wieder starte, isses wieder ne weile weg.

Ich flipp noch auuusss hier !!!


----------



## push@max (24. Oktober 2008)

danoc1 schrieb:


> ich betohne nochmal "" Es ruckelt nicht in diesem sinne, sondern es ist eine art Stocken oder Zucken "
> alle paar Sekunden zuckt das Spiel ( bei mir zumindest ).
> Habe alle Treiber Probiert, System neu aufgespielt, alles aktualisiert usw usw
> 
> ...



Es ist ein ATI Problem, haben fast alle. Ich habe jetzt endlich den Bootmanager wieder hingebogen...das Ergebnis folgt in wenigen Minuten


----------



## cane87 (24. Oktober 2008)

danoc1 schrieb:


> ich betohne nochmal "" Es ruckelt nicht in diesem sinne, sondern es ist eine art Stocken oder Zucken "
> alle paar Sekunden zuckt das Spiel ( bei mir zumindest ).
> Habe alle Treiber Probiert, System neu aufgespielt, alles aktualisiert usw usw
> 
> ...



ich habe das gleich Problem, wie ich schon früher im Thread erklärt habe. Habe bisher nur als Ausweg, dass ich auf DX9 spiele. dabei fallen - zumindest mir - keine Rückler auf. Habe schon 8.9, 8.10 RC2, 8.10 und 8.10 Hotfix probiert. bei allen tritt das Problem unter DX10 auf. 

Das gleiche Phänomen mit dem Zucken ist mir übringes auch schon mal in ähnlicher Form im 3d Mark Vantage aufgefallen.Da aber meist erst kurz vor der OC-Schmerzgrenze. 
FC2 zocke ich hingegen Non-OC. Hoffe echt, dass das schnell gefixt wird. Wie PCGH in ihren Benchmarks bei DX10 @ Ultra @ 1680x1050@4AA auf durchgänging 30+ FPS kommen würde mich echt mal interessieren bzw. die Grakatreiber/FC2-Version, die das schafft hätte ich auch gerne . Ich bin von solchen Werten weit enfernt


----------



## y33H@ (24. Oktober 2008)

FC2 v1.00, Catalyst 8.9 WHQL, 4xMSAA/4:1 AF, HD 4870 @ 780/2.000 MHz. Fps aus 2 Loops.

cYa


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Öhm da fehlt nochn Anhang oder so lieber y33h@ ^^


----------



## push@max (24. Oktober 2008)

Hier jetzt meine Ergebnise 

 * Average Framerate: 38,53
 * Max. Framerate: 56,15
 * Min. Framerate: 28,24

Getestet mit folgenden Einstellungen:

1280x1024
AA: 8x
DX10
Overall Quality: Very High (um die Ergebnise besser vergleichen zu können)
OS: Vista x64


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Ja da sieht man die vielen kleinen Ruckler ziemlich gut ist ja fast pro Sekunde. Und bei DirectX 9 dasselbe ? 

Sonst könnt ich mir nen überlasteten Videospeicher denken denn 8xAA ist ja auch net grade wenig.

Schon merkwürdig hoffentlich haut der nächste Patch diese ganzen Probleme weg.


----------



## y33H@ (24. Oktober 2008)

VRAM ist gut möglich, 1.680 mit 4xAA und UH schluckt an die 700 MiB.

cYa


----------



## STSLeon (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte das Ruckler Problem auch. Mit meiner 3870 wurde das Game unspielbar nach rund einer halben Stunde. Da ging so ziemlich nichts mehr. Konnte nicht mal per "Alt+Tab" auf Windows zurückswitchen, damit der VRAM geleert wird. Habe dann wieder von DX10 auf DX9 umgestellt und seit dem ist es weg. Ich vermute da ein Problem mit dem DX10.1 welches unter ATI-Karten läuft. Vor der Installation von SP1 hatte ich das Ruckeln nämlich nicht und DX10.1 war ja im ersten SP1 enthalten wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## JAG-7 (24. Oktober 2008)

Wieso ist den mein Thread verschwunden      ???????????


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Oktober 2008)

Mal nen Bild von mir!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (24. Oktober 2008)

So, hier mal meine Results, E6850 @ 3,7 Ghz, GTX 280 XT, 2 x 2GB OCZ Reaper @ 575 Mhz, Vista Ultimate x64
Alles auf Ultra High, 4 x AA / 16 x AF über Treiber
FW 180.42

kein Rucklen !


Greetz


----------



## Cionara (24. Oktober 2008)

Nicht schlecht =D


----------



## push@max (24. Oktober 2008)

@CrashStyle

Klasse Atmobild! 

Werde jetzt auch nochmal den DX9 Modus ausprobieren und schauen was da geht, oder auch AA runterfahren.


----------



## roadgecko (24. Oktober 2008)

Da schlackert ihr aber mit den Ohren ^^

http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/d650394f22a9483f8f8ca296ebbdbf95c42c8b7c.png

Hatte da Ca. 40 FPS.


----------



## push@max (24. Oktober 2008)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Da schlackert ihr aber mit den Ohren ^^
> 
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/d650394f22a9483f8f8ca296ebbdbf95c42c8b7c.png
> 
> Hatte da Ca. 40 FPS.



Du musst schon Deine Einstellungen nennen


----------



## mei-sta (24. Oktober 2008)

*!! Ruckelproblem DX10 umgehen !!*

Die Ruckler trotz oher fps unter Vista 64 mit ner 4870 bei dx10 kann man zum einen (wie wahrscheiblich bereits bekannt) umgehen indem man einfach auf dx9 stellt oder man gibt in die console "^" Folgendes ein: "gfx_maxfps 30"

Dann hat man zwar nur 30fps aber die konstant. Ich finde so lässt sich zocken, muss aber natürlich jeder selber wissen wieviel fps er braucht.

Ich hoffe ich konnt helfen.

Grüße


----------



## roadgecko (24. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Du musst schon Deine Einstellungen nennen



Alles auf Ultra High, AA aus.


----------



## sedeko (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
hab nun Far Cry 2 schon seit ein par tagen aber irgendwie glaub ich das es nicht so stimmen kann mit der Grafik bei mir evtl. Hardware defekt. Die Schatten werden manchmal seltsam dargestellt und ab und zu ist nur ein teil vom Bild richtig detaliert dargestellt.

Wollte fragen ob es bei euch auch manchmal so ist weil ich schon am verzweifeln bin.

Hab mal 2 Screenshots gemacht


----------



## schmodel (24. Oktober 2008)

ich habs seit heute auch und es läuft sogar 
aber nur mit den einstellungen 1600/1050
alles andere darunter verschiebt mir den ganzen Bildschirm nach rechts.
ausserdem gehts nur wenn ich im menue von Xp Souroundsound einstelle ansonsten in meiner normalen Quadrophonieeinstellung die ich zum Musik hören brauche(sonst hört mann hinten nix)kann mann die Sprache kaum verstehen-wenn ich aber lauter gemacht habe fegen mir die Effekte die ohren weg.


----------



## roadgecko (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mein Savegame nicht mehr Laden. Ich kehre immer ohne Fehlermeldung zurück auf dem Desktop. Neuspiel, editor oder MP geht einwandfrei


----------



## y33H@ (24. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir auch, kA warum.

cYa


----------



## Fransen (24. Oktober 2008)

Und hier mal ein paar Screen's von mir.
-->>ich muss sagen, dass es super Laune macht und  toll aussieht.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. Oktober 2008)

Huch, da bin ich wohl in einen Sandsturm geraten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OeffOeff (24. Oktober 2008)

Bin leider sehr enttäuscht von dem Spiel. 
Dauernd elend lange Wege fahren, zwischendurch wird man von lauter Truppen genert, dann killt man iwen, fährt wieder elend lange Wege um isch nen neuen Auftrag zu holen usw.... wird das Spiel noch besser, oder bleibst das jetzt so?

Hier mal ien paar ** von mir...


----------



## schmodel (24. Oktober 2008)

ich bin ja gerade noch ganz am Anfang-also die erste Behausung erobert.
Gibts dort auch Tiere im Dschungel-also Löwen .Krokos oder Elefanten?


----------



## OeffOeff (24. Oktober 2008)

schmodel schrieb:


> ich bin ja gerade noch ganz am Anfang-also die erste Behausung erobert.
> Gibts dort auch Tiere im Dschungel-also Löwen .Krokos oder Elefanten?



Hm.... habe bis jetzt nur Wildschweine, Zebras und ...ähm... noch ein Tier war da auf jeden Fall, gesehen. Die Tiere sieht man aber nicht sehr oft.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (24. Oktober 2008)

schmodel schrieb:


> ich bin ja gerade noch ganz am Anfang-also die erste Behausung erobert.
> Gibts dort auch Tiere im Dschungel-also Löwen .Krokos oder Elefanten?



nopez, nix dergleichen, ich finde auch, je länger man spielt, desto trostloser kommt einem die Grafik vor und das ach so hochgelobte Feuer, na ja, dass sah in COD4 aber um einiges besser aus....

Mal sehen, ob es nach 10-15 Spielstunden noch ne Daseinsberechtigung auf der HDD geniesst


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Oktober 2008)

mei-sta schrieb:


> *!! Ruckelproblem DX10 umgehen !!*
> 
> Die Ruckler trotz oher fps unter Vista 64 mit ner 4870 bei dx10 kann man zum einen (wie wahrscheiblich bereits bekannt) umgehen indem man einfach auf dx9 stellt oder man gibt in die console "^" Folgendes ein: "gfx_maxfps 30"
> 
> ...




mit "gfx_maxfps 30" wirds echt erträglich! kann ich weiter empfehlen!
Aber ich muss echt sagen, um so länger ich FC2 zogge, um so mehr gehts mir auffen sender!!!!! Die gegner sind echt shice -.- und die sinnlos langen wege fangen auch an zu nerven


----------



## Fekl (24. Oktober 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> FC2 v1.00, Catalyst 8.9 WHQL, 4xMSAA/4:1 AF, HD 4870 @ 780/2.000 MHz. Fps aus 2 Loops.
> 
> cYa



Wo isn da der Bench? Hast du zufällig das Pic vergessen?
Und im Luxx meintest du, du würdest wissen warum es Probs mit der 4870 und dem Hot Fix + Vista 64 gibt? Hast du vllt auch ne Lösung außer DX9 dafür?


----------



## y33H@ (24. Oktober 2008)

Die Probleme gab es nur mit zwei Karten, warum genau weiß ich nicht. Es berichten aber genügend User von Problemen mit dem Hotfix ... aber ich kenne keine Lösung.

cYa


----------



## Jack Carver (24. Oktober 2008)

Also grafisch find ichs schon cool. Aber die Aufträge und Gegner nerven langsam wie Sau. Gibts da auch was anderes außer Konvois zerstören und Zielpersonen eliminieren? Und die ständig besetzten Wegsperren sind mal ganz übel...Dachte eigentl das wird mal ein Shooter wo wieder etwas mehr auf Atmo Wert gelegt wird aber bei so eintönigen Aufträgen muss man sich ja langsam selbst motivieren das wieder zu starten. In der Hoffnung dass mal langsam spannender wird. Ich glaub sobald Dead Space da ist rühr ichs ersmal nicht mehr an...


----------



## Fekl (24. Oktober 2008)

Also das Runtersetzen auf 2xAA und das Begrenzen der FPS auf 40 brachte Besserugn, weg ist das Laggen aber noch nicht. Hab aber auch keinen Bock mehr zu spielen, das Spiel ist mir zu verbuggt und unausgewogen, das zerstört den Spielspaß!


----------



## Rygel (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds bis jetzt echt gut.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ent.php?attachmentid=41229&stc=1&d=1224890080


----------



## Masterwana (25. Oktober 2008)

Welchen komischen Online-Key soll ich da eigendlich eingeben damit ich Online spielen kann?


----------



## NixBlick (25. Oktober 2008)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Welchen komischen Online-Key soll ich da eigendlich eingeben damit ich Online spielen kann?


Sollte der Normale CD Key sein.


----------



## Mr.Maison (25. Oktober 2008)

sedeko schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hab nun Far Cry 2 schon seit ein par tagen aber irgendwie glaub ich das es nicht so stimmen kann mit der Grafik bei mir evtl. Hardware defekt. Die Schatten werden manchmal seltsam dargestellt und ab und zu ist nur ein teil vom Bild richtig detaliert dargestellt.
> 
> Wollte fragen ob es bei euch auch manchmal so ist weil ich schon am verzweifeln bin.
> ...


 
Das ist die Tiefenunschärfe. Its not a bug, its a feature!

Hey,

hab da nen Problem.

Nach dem befreien des ersten Kameraden und den darauf folgenden Auftrag im Schlachthaus wo mir gesagt wird "geh ins Mikes Bar und hol dir die Malaria Pillen" ich dort hin fahre und jedes mal auf direktem Weg dorthin verrecke! Wie umgehe ich das? Kann ich die sonst wo kriegen?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## cane87 (25. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Das ist die Tiefenunschärfe. Its not a bug, its a feature!
> 
> Hey,
> 
> ...



könntest mal versuchen in der Kirche in der Stadt noch welche zu bekommen. Da habe zumindest ich meine meist her.


----------



## roadgecko (25. Oktober 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> mit "gfx_maxfps 30" wirds echt erträglich! kann ich weiter empfehlen!
> Aber ich muss echt sagen, um so länger ich FC2 zogge, um so mehr gehts mir auffen sender!!!!! Die gegner sind echt shice -.- und die sinnlos langen wege fangen auch an zu nerven



Und die ganzen bugs


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Oktober 2008)

mei-sta schrieb:


> *!! Ruckelproblem DX10 umgehen !!*
> 
> Die Ruckler trotz oher fps unter Vista 64 mit ner 4870 bei dx10 kann man zum einen (wie wahrscheiblich bereits bekannt) umgehen indem man einfach auf dx9 stellt oder man gibt in die console "^" Folgendes ein: "gfx_maxfps 30"
> 
> ...



Was den der standart gfx_maxfps 0?


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Oktober 2008)

Sieht echt geil aus finde ich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe bis jetzt eigentlich keine negativen Erfahrungen mit dem Game gemacht.
-weder Bugs
-noch Performance Probleme

Ich zocke unter XP x32.
Alles auf höchster Qualitätsstufe und einer Auflösung von 1440x900, aber without "AA"...

Leider lässt sich bei mir weder Editor, noch der integrierte BEnchmark ausführen, ohne das der PC sich aufhängt.


----------



## Cionara (25. Oktober 2008)

Übrigens, für die Leute die genauso ungern elends lange Wege in dem Game fahren wie ich. Einfach so oft es geht den Bus der auch in Pala ist (hatte ich erst gar nicht gemerkt weil kein Zeichen) benutzen ders nämlich sehr praktisch


----------



## Mr.Maison (25. Oktober 2008)

cane87 schrieb:


> könntest mal versuchen in der Kirche in der Stadt noch welche zu bekommen. Da habe zumindest ich meine meist her.



Ich sterbe ja jedesmal auf dem Weg in die Stadt bzw auf dem Weg zu Mikes-Bar!


----------



## Lucky.Smile (25. Oktober 2008)

Sagt mal, haben eure KI's, egal welche, auch alle rote Ohren???


----------



## Cionara (25. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du NPCs meinst..... nein haben sie nicht =D

Dafür hab ich nen Bug wenn ich die MP5 mit Dämpfer halte sieht man links sone Art Stoff der sich mitbewegt als wär er Teil vom Arm, was an der Stelle halt gar keinen Sinn macht.... Buggy =P

Edit: Moment mal das sieht aus als hätt ich rostiges Dachblech in meinem Arm stecken. Hab mich einmal hochgespritzt ohne aber die schwere Wunde zu beheben vllt. steckts da jetzt auf ewig... who knows...


----------



## Tyrone (25. Oktober 2008)

GeForce Release 180

schon wieder n neuer treiber?

gruss


----------



## roadgecko (25. Oktober 2008)

Bugs über Bugs ...


----------



## Fre3dy (25. Oktober 2008)

moin, ich habe bei mir einen bug und zwar wenn ich den Mörser nutze kann ich unendlichlang schießen ohne mun. zuverlieren aber meine geschosse wenn sie aufprallen explodieren nicht da kommt nur ein gelber rauch raus und das wars.
Spiele auch unter dx9 weils unter dx10 ruckt trost 40fps+

ist das blöd :/


----------



## push@max (25. Oktober 2008)

Tyrone schrieb:


> GeForce Release 180
> 
> schon wieder n neuer treiber?
> 
> gruss



laut Datum schon , vielleicht bringt er Leistungsvorteile für die Nvidia-Leute unter uns.

Steht auch auf der Main, der Treiber soll die FarCry2 Leistung verbessern, ebenfalls unter DX10.


----------



## Ich 15 (25. Oktober 2008)

so jezz hab ich mal nen paar Fragen

1. Macht das Game auf diesen System noch bock?
   AMD Phenom 9500
   ATI 3870
   2 GB RAM

2. reicht eine langsame Leitung zum spielen aus (Einzelplayer) hab nämlich  zur Zeit nur Modemgeschwindigkeit und weiss ned hob es da Propleme mit Drm gibt. *

edit: spiel auf nen 22 zoller


*


----------



## Cionara (25. Oktober 2008)

Das kannste damit locker zocken wenn du nicht darauf bestehst unbedingt alles auf Ultra setzen zu müssen


----------



## Ich 15 (25. Oktober 2008)

ok schonmal danke 

aber wie siehts mit der verbindung aus?
benötigt man für drm mehr als modem geschwindigkeit?

Hab nämlich so ne sch*** UMTS karte die andauernt spinnt und grad in 3G Betrieb läuft 

MFG 

Mark


----------



## Cionara (25. Oktober 2008)

Modem reicht denke ich denn man muss sich ja nicht erst groß wo einloggen/bzw anmelden wie bei Steam.

Übrigens mir sind ein paar Sachen eingefallen die Ubisoft unbedingt noch reinpatchen sollte:

Warum kann man die *Autoradios* nicht bediehnen ? Bei den langen Fahrten wäre da bischen afrikanische Mucke echt    brauchbar  vor allem weil mit sonem Radio auch das Spiel beginnt, oder hatten die nur den einen DJ der da am Anfang abgewürgt wird ?

Der schnelle Wechsel zwischen Fahrposition und Geschütz *fehlt beim Boot*.

*Tiersounds*, mir ist es bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen, dass aufgescheuchte Zebras mal wiehern (wird das so geschrieben ?^^). Bischen mehr Vielfalt wär da natürlich auch toll. Afrika ohne Löwen, Geparden, Giraffen, Elefanten was da los ?

Besuch bei nem einheimischen Stamm wär auch mal fein, bei den Masaai Tierblut trinken  oder so 

Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch noch ein paar Ideen.

mfg Cionara


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (25. Oktober 2008)

lol mal kurz was anderes zu fc2:
auf golem(die ticken da eh nicht richtig)
sind sie darüber am diskuttieren das fc2 nen rassistischen hintergrund hat( schließlich erschiesst man da ja schwarze)
müsst ihr euch mal reinziehen, ihr werdet euch schlapplachen!

btt: ich freu mich schon wenn ich fc2 in den hämnden halte!!!

mfg


----------



## ShrinkField (25. Oktober 2008)

gib mal ein link zum Thread, xXxatrush1987 

oh ja, könnte aber stimmen, schließlich hat er ja am linken Arm ein echt provozierendes (rechtes) Tattoo, kahl aufm Kopf ist er sicher auch 





> Warum kann man die *Autoradios* nicht bediehnen ?


das wär mal cool aber wirds sicher nicht geben.




> *Tiersounds*, mir ist es bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen, dass aufgescheuchte Zebras mal wiehern (wird das so geschrieben ?^^). Bischen mehr Vielfalt wär da natürlich auch toll. Afrika ohne Löwen, Geparden, Giraffen, Elefanten was da los ?


würde ich mir auch wünschen, hab bis jetzt nur knapp *EIN *Zebra überfahren und auch sonst nicht viel von Tieren gesehen...naja hab auch mal ein Gnu gesehen aber Tiersounds oder mal Tierherden wären mal toll !!



> Besuch bei nem einheimischen Stamm wär auch mal fein, bei den Masaai Tierblut trinken  oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lieber ne Friedenspfeife mit den rauchen


----------



## y33H@ (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch schon Weiße erschossen ... so ists nicht. Die Schwarzen trifft man im Dschungel sogar schlechter [die sieht man im Schatten kaum], die cheaten  _Imo_ nicht rassistisch, sondern realistisch - in Afrika wohnen nun mal mehr Farbige als in Europa. Und da das Spiel nun mal dort spielt ...

cYa


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (25. Oktober 2008)

klar link gibts von mir nicht, obwohl
Spieletest: Far Cry 2 - Krieg in Afrika - Golem.de
ist einfach nur albern und ist für die belustigung gedacht
mfg


----------



## KBasti (25. Oktober 2008)

Ha ha ha immer nur die Spiele... 
und was ist mit den Filmen, z.b. Blood Diamond?? das ist erlaubt oder was... 
Das eine sieht echt aus, das andere nicht, soll aber schlechter sein weil man selbst steuert?


----------



## y33H@ (25. Oktober 2008)

Oh man ... grade mal die Comments gelesen. Manche Menschen haben echt voll einen an der Klatsche.

cYa


----------



## KBasti (25. Oktober 2008)

bitte löschen


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (25. Oktober 2008)

genau das meinte ich, aber nicht aufregen sondern lachen ok?
auch ist die drm diskussion der hammer.
btt: ich hoffe fc2 wird auf meiner gurke gut performen, vielleicht warte ich ja die ersten patches ab.
wie denkt ihr darüber?

mfg


----------



## KBasti (25. Oktober 2008)

bitte löschen


----------



## ShrinkField (25. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ich hoffe fc2 wird auf meiner gurke gut performen, vielleicht warte ich ja die ersten patches ab.
> wie denkt ihr darüber?
> 
> mfg



Ich denke schon das dass Spiel laufen wird bei dir  der 4400+ wird das sicher schaffen...


----------



## Cionara (25. Oktober 2008)

Also die Unterstellung von Rassismus ist doch echt bescheuert xD

Ich meine und wenn schon, dann ist das Land Afrika halt rassistisch 
denn vieles aus dem Spiel beruht auf Tatsachen....


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (25. Oktober 2008)

@ shrinkfield: wie kommst du den auf 4400+?
ich hab doch nen 5000+(hab ich da jetzt nen witz nicht verstanden?)

mfg


----------



## ShrinkField (25. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> @ shrinkfield: wie kommst du den auf 4400+?
> ich hab doch nen 5000+(hab ich da jetzt nen witz nicht verstanden?)
> 
> mfg



sorry, hab bei meiner eile 4400+ gelesen  solltest aber keine performance probs bekommen


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (25. Oktober 2008)

gut dann weiß ich das jetzt und freu mich wie ein schnitzel!

mfg


----------



## Cionara (25. Oktober 2008)

Wichtige Frage weiß vllt. wer wie man "Noclip" aktivieren kann über Konsole ? 
Also dass man rumfliegen kann ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Oktober 2008)

-.-
bugs über bugs
Die 2 bilder mit dem sonnenuntergang sehen einfach geil aus, aber ne schwebende Gas flasche und ein wald der verschwindet -.-

Kurz nachdem der wald verschwunden ist ( letzten 2 bilder ) ist FC das erste mal abgestürzt -.-

Es verliert immer weiter die da-seins-berechtigung auf der platte


----------



## Cionara (25. Oktober 2008)

Weiß jemand wie man ne Usermap starten kann die für keinen Spielmodus qualifiziert ist ? Bei Crysis ging das ja mit dem Befehl "level".... =/


----------



## push@max (25. Oktober 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> -.-
> bugs über bugs
> Die 2 bilder mit dem sonnenuntergang sehen einfach geil aus, aber ne schwebende Gas flasche und ein wald der verschwindet -.-
> 
> ...



So ärgerlich das auch ist, ich warte lieber auf den Patch und einen besseren Treiber, weil so macht das defintiv keinen Sinn und Spass.


----------



## Kone (25. Oktober 2008)

hoi meine community meine frage is,
hab ein prob und das wäre wenn ich in dx 10 zocken will geht das spiel los und der bildschirm bleibt schwarz ausserdem laufen die dialoge(inklusive untertitel) weiter und man hat sound aber we gesagt der bildschirm bleibt schwarz ,
das einzige was man sieht is die sonne die als weisser punkt dargestellt wird ...
wenn ich dann auf dx9 gehe läufts game dann aber finde es sieht bissel doof unter dx9 aus und ich würd gern dx10 zocken 

wie gesagt alles funzt nur das bild ingame nich 

meine haardware :
hab ne core 2 e7200 @ 3,6ghz
ne club 3d hd 4850 mit acelero drauf (also kein hitze prob)
nen msi p35-neo2fr
und 2gb ocz platinum auf standard 

als graka treiber hab ich den ati hotfix treiber der funzt aber genauso wenig unter dx10 wie der 8.9 oder 8.8

also bin für jede hilfe dankbar

grüsse


----------



## Cionara (25. Oktober 2008)

Dx10 macht imo bei fast allen Probs =/

Hab mal im Editor rumgespielt hoffe krieg jetz kei rechtlichen Probs mit PCGH, sonst soll nen Moderator sich meldön 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCKiE1-8AOs

Oh man nächstes mal nehm ich nich son langen Abspann das nervt ja gewaltig ^^

Da steht übrigens PCGH RULEZ


----------



## Kone (25. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Dx10 macht imo bei fast allen Probs =/
> 
> Hab mal im Editor rumgespielt hoffe krieg jetz kei rechtlichen Probs mit PCGH, sonst soll nen Moderator sich meldön
> 
> ...



 kommt echt dick deine costume map 

habs übrigens hinbekommen mit dx10 hab einfach nen dx9 game gestartet und gesaved und es mit dx10 weiter gezockt....
sieht um läääängen besser aus als mit dx 9 das is fakt möcht bald sagen dass es unter dx9 echt kacke aussieht vorallem nachts !

hab auch festgestellt das mein ram echt am ende is bei dem game 
(2gb ocz platinum)
werd wohl doch bald mal neuen dazuschmeissen müssen zumindest für die momentanen einstellungen alles very high und paar mal ultra ...
naja crysis fand ich schicee deswegen hab ich nie mehr als 2gb gebraucht aber das game is garnet mal so schlecht... naja ma sehn ob ich das noch sage wenn ich mich daran satt gesehen hab ....


----------



## Black_Beetle (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab ne goldene AK gefunden in einer Mine... jippiiii Schade das es meinen Screenshot nicht übernommen hat.

Beschreibung: Wenn ihr bei Cattle Xing seid ist doch daneben rechts gleich dieser Berg. Hinter dem Berg auf der anderen Seite ist ein Unterschlupf. Ihr müsst nun einfach richtung Süden laufen bis zum unteren Zipfel dieses Berges und dort ist dann diese Mine. Die Mine ist mit brettern verschlossen einfach zerschießen und goldene AK aufnehmen...

Vorsicht: In der Nähe dieser Miene sidn ein paar afrikanische Gegner.


----------



## Lucky.Smile (25. Oktober 2008)

Sagt mal, habt ihr auch so arge Probleme im Multiplayer? Wenn ich es dann mal schaffe auf einen Server zu joinen, werde ich sofort wieder rausgeschmissen, da Punkbuster nicht funktioniert. Habe gelesen, dass Punkbuster unter Vista 64 nicht funktioniert. Nur bei CoD4 z.B. funzt alles einwandfrei.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Habe PB auch schon geupdated.


Lucky


----------



## rabensang (26. Oktober 2008)

Hab die Goldene AK auch gefunden! Aber ganz wo anders.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Zwar findet ihr sie in hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dieser Hütte liegt sie dann auf dem Tisch, neben einem Diamantenkoffer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ihr nun damit macht, ist euch überlassen.

Ich werde mir eine Kiste beim waffenhändler kaufen und sie darin verstauen. Vielleicht bekommt man irgendwas dafür oder die AK hat eine besondere Eigenschaft. Wer weiss. 

Kann sein,  dass es noch andere besondere Waffen gibt. Falls ihr welche findet, könnt ihr sie ja hier rein posten.


----------



## Cionara (26. Oktober 2008)

Vermutung: Die goldenen Rosten nicht und gehen nicht kaputt. 

Könnt ihr ja mal testen ohne zu speichern. Einfach annen Munitionslager stellen und losballern.


----------



## rabensang (26. Oktober 2008)

So habs grad ausprobiert.
Das gute Stück ist verschlissen und kaputt gegangen. Keine Ahnung was die Waffe bringen soll.

Hab ca. 15-18 Muni Kisten verbraucht...


----------



## Black_Beetle (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mein Fundort mal hinzugefügt.


----------



## Kone (26. Oktober 2008)

hi leute brauch ma ganz kurz hilfe.
kann mir einer mal schnell sagen wo ich das save zu farcry 2 finde?
will heut nach dem 5ten mainboardwechsel endlich mal vista neu installieren , muss halt nur noch meine ganzen game saves finden und sichern...

tausend dank für hoffentlich schnelle antwort...

greetz 
kone

EDIT:
Habs gefunden 
unter 
C:\Users\*username*\Documents\My Games\Far Cry 2

für die dies net wissen 

aso noch eine frage isses bei euch auch so dass wenn unter dx10 msaa aktiviert wird das game nurnoch in sau dunklem schwarz weiß läuft (grob gesagt) ??


cya


----------



## Menthe (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi erstmal, ich hab ein Problem in Far Cry 2 und zwar soll ich vom Schlachthaus zu Mike's Bar fahren und Medikamente holen, aber auf halbem weg krieg ich einen Malaria Anfall und bin wieder im Schlachthaus. Hab schon probiert ein neues Spiel zu starten aber das ist mir nach ca. 5min abgestürzt.


----------



## Menthe (26. Oktober 2008)

Ok hat sich erledigt, um die Stadt ist so ne Art Levelbegrenzung wenn man drüber geht kriegt man Malaria wenn man wieder zurück geht ist der Malaria Anfall weg.


----------



## Cionara (26. Oktober 2008)

Oh ok das Problem hatte wer anders auch schon ich hoffe der liest das bzw. hat es schon gelöst ^^


----------



## Fransen (26. Oktober 2008)

Bin gerade ein bisschen am Editor am spielen, erstaunlich wie viele FUnktionen dieser hat und wie einfach sich jene bedienen lassen.
-->>ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich bis dato keine Erfahrungen mit jeglichen Game-Editoren habe.^^


----------



## rabensang (26. Oktober 2008)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wer noch mehr goldene Waffen findet, möge sie Bitte auch mit auf der Karte verzeichnen.


----------



## Fransen (26. Oktober 2008)

rabensang schrieb:


> Wer noch mehr goldene Waffen findet, möge sie Bitte auch mit auf der Karte verzeichnen.



Soll ich die Karte in den Startpost setzen??


----------



## Cionara (26. Oktober 2008)

Da mein andres Vid ganz gut ankommt hab ich mal noch eins gemacht

YouTube - Canyon Flight-Far Cry 2 Editor



> Soll ich die Karte in den Startpost setzen??


Fransen ich denke fast die goldenen Waffen spawnen Random, vllt. nachdem man alle Waffenhändler Missionen abgeschlossen hat oder ähnliches denn an selber Stelle war bei mir keine goldene AK47. Aber vllt. is die auch sonst wo hingefallen und ich konnt sie nich sehen, mal abwarten bis sich noch mehr melden.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Oktober 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Soll ich die Karte in den Startpost setzen??




ist später dann leichter zu finden xD

ich wär dafür!


----------



## Fransen (26. Oktober 2008)

Ok, erledigt.


----------



## rabensang (26. Oktober 2008)

Jo, danke. Vieleicht gibts nochmehr solcher Sachen.


----------



## RomeoJ (26. Oktober 2008)

Hier, ist ein System-Check-tool, ob ihr es mit Eurem System spielen könnt...

Can you run it??

Habe ich gerade gefunden...ist ganz witzig...


----------



## Mr.Maison (26. Oktober 2008)

Kniet nieder vor dem Benchmarkkönig!!


----------



## KBasti (26. Oktober 2008)

Wasn das??? geht doch gar nicht???


----------



## Menthe (26. Oktober 2008)

Hat er mit Paint bearbeitet man sieht sogar noch Paint in der Taskleiste xD


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Kniet nieder vor dem Benchmarkkönig!!



 
sagst du mir jetzt, wie du das gefaked hast ?
nein spass, ma ganz im ernst.... dad geht doch nisch ^^........ *zaghaft* oda?





Equitas schrieb:


> Hat er mit Paint bearbeitet man sieht sogar noch Paint in der Taskleiste xD



dann kann er aba gut painten


----------



## KBasti (26. Oktober 2008)

Die Zeit des Benchmarks passt nicht zu den FPS werten...


----------



## Jack Carver (26. Oktober 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Die Zeit des Benchmarks passt nicht zu den FPS werten...


 
Wieso passt die nicht? Teil doch einfach die Gesamtzahl der Frames durch 51 s, dann kommt genau die Avg raus, Max und Minimuim stimmt auch mitm Graph überein, das passt scho. Gefaked is trotzdem @Benchmarkkönig es sei denn es gibt schon 4mal GTX 280 Oc in nem SLI Betrieb .


----------



## Mr.Maison (26. Oktober 2008)

So hier mal die Auflösung bevor ich für Vogelfrei erklärt werde und vll. auch noch Steckbrieflich gesucht werde^^

Das war das allererste mal das ich das Benchmark-tool gestartet hatte. Und beim ersten lauf hat sich die Sequenz also die Szene nicht geöffnet. Bzw. war nicht auf dem Schirm zu sehen, lediglich das tool war zu sehen. Beim zweiten Durchlauf war die Szene da und ich hatte zw. 41-30FPS auf Ultra in 1680x1050 DX9 mit Q9450+4870


----------



## hyperionical (26. Oktober 2008)

Bei unserem Saturn is das Game grad für 29 Euro im Angebot, wills holen und frag deshalb ersma ob das gecuttet is?

mfg hyperionical


----------



## Menthe (26. Oktober 2008)

Nope ist überall die gleiche Version.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (26. Oktober 2008)

Jo da habe ich doch einen Jeep mit goldenen Felgen und Verzierungen gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (26. Oktober 2008)

Lustig diese goldenen Sachen, wo für die nur da sind. Gibts da Achievment Punkte für auf der Konsole die sie in der PC Version nicht rausgemacht haben wie die Flaggen in AC??


----------



## rabensang (26. Oktober 2008)

Zeichne das mal auf der Karte ein.
Am besten mit grün.


@fransen: kannst du mal noch eine Legende zur karte hinzufügen

Waffen Rot:
Autos: Grün


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde es echt gerne auf der Karte markieren, jedoch konnte ich nur noch schnell einen Screenshot vom Auto machen,welches wie ich noch zu glauben mag am Airfield steht, bevor FC2 verreckt ist. Danach habe ich es nicht mehr gefunden. Es steht wohl immer an verschiedenen stellen.


----------



## combine (26. Oktober 2008)

Hehe vorhin fahr ich so bei den Zügen, auf einma merk ich das Auto fährt nemmer ich steig aus und guck nach


----------



## Black_Beetle (26. Oktober 2008)

Combine ich hab gut gelacht... der screen ist vielleicht geilll loooool

ich habn lachkrampf verdammt.


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Oktober 2008)

wad jagst du auch dad arme tier vors auto


----------



## Cionara (26. Oktober 2008)

Der goldene Jeep war bei mir ein Geschenk vom Prinzen weil man seinen Vater gekillt hat, der alternative Weg wenn man das Gold markieren soll.


----------



## KBasti (26. Oktober 2008)

Jack Carver schrieb:


> Wieso passt die nicht? Teil doch einfach die Gesamtzahl der Frames durch 51 s, dann kommt genau die Avg raus, Max und Minimuim stimmt auch mitm Graph überein, das passt scho. Gefaked is trotzdem @Benchmarkkönig es sei denn es gibt schon 4mal GTX 280 Oc in nem SLI Betrieb .



Ich entschuldige mich hiermit in aller Form bei dir. 

Ehre sei dem Benchmarkkönig


----------



## Jack Carver (26. Oktober 2008)

KBasti schrieb:


> Ich endschuldige mich hiermit in aller Form bei dir.
> Tut mir wirklich leid aber ich bin halt bei der Zahl nicht darauf gekommen ... =(
> Ich hoffe du kannst mir verzeihen.
> 
> Mfg Basti


 
Kein Thema  hab zuerst auch mal rumgerechnet um zu sehen wieso da so krasse Werte rauskommen und ob die Zahlen stimmen können. Naja ist ja jetzt aufgeklärt das Rätsel.


----------



## ShrinkField (27. Oktober 2008)

Da ich jetzt wieder Vista Ultimate 32Bit drauf hab, hab ich mal mit dem BenchmarkTool verglichen(alles mit dem Forceware 178.13 Treiber und GF 8800GTX non oced) :

_Demo(Ranch Small), 1680x1050 (60Hz), D3D9,__, Full Screen (kein AA), alles auf UltraHigh:

http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/9937/dx9averagefpsbenchmark1as3.jpg
_
_Demo(Ranch Small), 1680x1050 (60Hz), D3D10,__Full Screen,kein AA, alles auf UltraHigh:

http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/9046/dx10averagefpsbenchmarkrh2.jpg


__Demo(Ranch Small), 1280x1024 (60Hz), D3D10, __Full Screen, __Anti-Aliasing(4x), alles auf UltraHigh:

http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/3732/dx10averagefps1280x1024du5.jpg

Ich hoffe das ist ok so, wenn nicht ändern

Wenn der DX10 Modus drin ist, sieht der Benchmark etwas zäh aus, schwerfällig würd ich auch sagen....DX9 sieht leichter aus...mit 1280x1024 und 4xMSAA sieht es viel besser aus als ohne AA, kostet auch kein Performance...naja muss ich erst ausprobieren inGame


liebe Grüße, ShrinkField


_


----------



## Jack Carver (27. Oktober 2008)

So Ende für Heute. Bin jetzt bei 23%. Eben noch diesen Tankwagen gesprengt . Leider macht sich der Waffenfuzzi rar zur Zeit und ich kann daher keine Waffen weiter freischalten. Wollte noch dieses SMG Scharfschützengewehr. Naja zur Zeit hab ich die Dragunov, auch'n schönes Teil. Der Flammenwerfer is auch ganz nett. Ich finde im Spiel müssten meh Bushaltestellen sein. Mit'm Bus is des echt viel entspannender. Dann wären auch diese elend langen Wege erträglicher.


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich steh grad vor ne Hütte mit nem Diamantenkoffer drin und komm net rein.


----------



## STSLeon (27. Oktober 2008)

Sicher, dass der Koffer drin ist und nicht auf dem Dach liegt?


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2008)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Sicher, dass der Koffer drin ist und nicht auf dem Dach liegt?



Auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen


----------



## alex0582 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo hab volgendes Problem und zwar läuft das spiel bei mir nur unter dx9 sobald ich 10 reinmache startet das spiel nicht mehr und windows wirft ein solchen fehler Appcrash
desweiteren mußte ich beim ersten start diese d3dx9_38.dll datei aus dem dll archiv runterladen und einfügen weil sie nicht bei mir auf dem rechner war obwohl dx9 da ist 


hat einer ne idee was da los ist wie gesagt unter dx9 läuft es jetzt super aber wozu hab ich dx10 wenns nicht geht 

treiber für de graka ist der speziell entwickelte beta treiber 
system win vista 64 ultimate


----------



## HuMmZ (27. Oktober 2008)

alex0582 schrieb:


> Hallo hab volgendes Problem und zwar läuft das spiel bei mir nur unter dx9 sobald ich 10 reinmache startet das spiel nicht mehr und windows wirft ein solchen fehler Appcrash
> desweiteren mußte ich beim ersten start diese d3dx9_38.dll datei aus dem dll archiv runterladen und einfügen weil sie nicht bei mir auf dem rechner war obwohl dx9 da ist
> 
> 
> ...



verwende keine beta treiber.... nutze die whql treiber von nvidia..und dann lüpt es auch unter dx10....


----------



## Fransen (27. Oktober 2008)

rabensang schrieb:


> Zeichne das mal auf der Karte ein.
> Am besten mit grün.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, mache mache ich sofort.


----------



## Cionara (27. Oktober 2008)

Hab noch son tolles Zapfsäulen-Bild gemacht das kommt aber erst mit der Zeit diesmal sieht man nicht gleich was es ist  

YouTube - Far Cry 2 Editor Mystery ! Make a Guess !


----------



## Mr.Maison (27. Oktober 2008)

Herzchen mit nem Gesicht!? Bist wohl frisch verliebt oder was ging da bloß in dir vor?


----------



## push@max (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe heute FC2 auf WinXP Pro 32Bit installiert und da gibt es keine Ruckler.

Es liegt also entweder an Vista 64Bit oder an DX10, was Probleme macht. 
Weil ich es in DX10 zocken will, werde ich auf einen Patch oder einen neuen Treiber warten.


----------



## ShrinkField (27. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich habe heute FC2 auf WinXP Pro 32Bit installiert und da gibt es keine Ruckler.
> 
> Es liegt also entweder an Vista 64Bit oder an DX10, was Probleme macht.
> Weil ich es in DX10 zocken will, werde ich auf einen Patch oder einen neuen Treiber warten.



Würd sagen dass liegt an DX10...hab jetzt auch wieder Vista 32bit drauf und vorher hatte ich bei XP-DX9 nicht soviele hänger.. habs gestern auf DX10 gespielt und da hängt das Bild unregelmäßig, ganz kurz immer, im DX9 Modus lief es etwas geschmeidiger  glaub ich werd nachher wieder DX9 rein machen..

grüße ShrinkField


----------



## NixBlick (27. Oktober 2008)

Das sollen die Codes für die Gamestop Bonus-Missionen sein:
6aPHuswe (Console)
96CesuHu (Console)
SpujeN7x (PC)
Far Cry 2 Headquarters Community - Sechs Bonus-Missionen freischalten


----------



## Cionara (27. Oktober 2008)

> Herzchen mit nem Gesicht!? Bist wohl frisch verliebt oder was ging da bloß in dir vor?


Wer weiß =P ich mag lachende Herzen =D



> Das sollen die Codes für die Gamestop Bonus-Missionen sein:


Ja die funktionieren 

Edit: Nachdem ich gemerkt hatte, dass mein 5.1 bei dem Spiel gar nicht funktioniert, es aber mithilfe von ner Änderung in einer Ini-Datei hingekriegt habe, gibts jetzt noch nen Bug bei mir... Und zwar kann ich im Menü nicht "Beenden" anwählen, dass ist seit dem ich diesen Asiaten als Freund habe, ich denke sein Bild verdeckt indirekt den "Beenden"-Button. Jetzt muss ich erst ins Hauptmenü und kann dann ganz beenden.

Bild dazu:


----------



## schoeppchen (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich sehe keine Grafik, Sound läuft aber. Habe ATI X850 und neuesten Catalyst (8.10) drauf. Einstellungssache?

Danke für Tipps.

EDIT: Hotfix für 8.10 auch installiert, leider immer noch keine Grafik. So'n shit.


----------



## Mr.Maison (27. Oktober 2008)

schoeppchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich sehe keine Grafik, Sound läuft aber. Habe ATI X850 und neuesten Catalyst (8.10) drauf. Einstellungssache?
> 
> ...



Kannst du das Menü sehen? Falls ja dreh mal die Einstellungen soweit runter wie es geht.


----------



## schoeppchen (27. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Kannst du das Menü sehen? Falls ja dreh mal die Einstellungen soweit runter wie es geht.



Leider nein, sehe rein gar nichts. Evtl. probiere ich es ja mal mit dem 8.11beta???


----------



## Mr.Maison (27. Oktober 2008)

Aus dem ersten Post Kopiert:

Systemanforderungen:

Mindestanforderungen
CPU:
-Pentium 4 3.2 Ghz, Pentium D 2.66 Ghz, AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Grafikkarte:
-NVIDIA 6800 oder ATI X1650 oder besser
-Shader Model 3 benötigt
-256 Mb Grafikspeicher
Arbeitsspeicher:
-mind. 1GB
Laufwerk:
-DVD-ROM
Festplatte:
-ca. 12GB

Erfüllt dein Rechner die Anforderungen. Vielmehr deine Grafikkarte?


----------



## CeresPK (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube die X8xxer hatten kein SM3.0


----------



## schoeppchen (27. Oktober 2008)

Örgs, shit. Schön dass ich mir das Spiel gekauft habe weil es ja keine Demo gab, mit der man hätte vorher testen können. Grandios.


----------



## Mr.Maison (27. Oktober 2008)

ComputerBase - Premiere: X850 XT ?PE? für AGP (Seite 2)

Ich glaub Pixelshader sind das gleiche wie Shadermodel, oder? Falls ja dann sind laut o.g. Link die X850 raus bei FC2. Bei alten Graka muss man schon ganz genau auf die Mindestanforderungen achten. Schau doch mal (auch hier im Marktplatz) zB nach ner X1950 Pro. Die solltest du sehr günstig bekommen können.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (27. Oktober 2008)

Die X850 *hat* kein Shader Modell 3.0..


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir laeuft FC2 mit DX10 absolut problemlos. Nur Glueck?


----------



## alex0582 (28. Oktober 2008)

hatte vorher den offiziellen nvidia treiber drauf da lief es auch nicht unter dx10


----------



## schmodel (28. Oktober 2008)

Goliath110 schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen, bei mir sind es ebenfalls 3,15GB. Aber irgendwie gibts bei mir zumindest ein Problem: wenn ich fest installierte Maschinengewehre nutze(z.B. die auf den Jeeps) kann ich sie nicht wieder "loslassen". Ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden von dem teil dann wieder weg zu kommen.


 Geht mir genauso-Hast du inzwischen -ausser Neustarten eine Möglichkeit gefunden wieder davon loszukommen?


----------



## Dmarc3456 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit FC2:

Ich hab auf meinem Rechner Vista und XP. 
Unter Vista läuft das Spiel einwandfrei mit Ultra Einstellungen. 
Unter XP hab ich aber ständig Nachladeruckler als ob der Arbeitsspeicher nich reicht.Selbst mit minimalen Settings. Wenn ich nur langsam laufe ist das spiel unter XP flüssig, aber sobald ich renne oder fahre ruckelt es mit <20fps. Weis jemand woran das liegt ?

Mein Sys: Q9450
              GTX 280 Amp
              2 GB Ram
              Treiber ist der 178


----------



## Jack Carver (28. Oktober 2008)

Hast du unter XP irgendwelche Ressourcenhungrigen Programme im Hintergrund laufen, die unter Vista fehlen? Meistens hört man das andersrum, dass es unter XP läuft aber unter Vista Probs macht.


----------



## NixBlick (28. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Und zwar kann ich im Menü nicht "Beenden" anwählen, dass ist seit dem ich diesen Asiaten als Freund habe, ich denke sein Bild verdeckt indirekt den "Beenden"-Button. Jetzt muss ich erst ins Hauptmenü und kann dann ganz beenden.


Schon mal mit den Pfeiltasten und Enter probiert ?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (28. Oktober 2008)

alex0582 schrieb:


> Hallo hab volgendes Problem und zwar läuft das spiel bei mir nur unter dx9 sobald ich 10 reinmache startet das spiel nicht mehr und windows wirft ein solchen fehler Appcrash
> desweiteren mußte ich beim ersten start diese d3dx9_38.dll datei aus dem dll archiv runterladen und einfügen weil sie nicht bei mir auf dem rechner war obwohl dx9 da ist
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hast du das hier auch gemacht:
Such mal die Datei "Gamerprofile.xml", die liegt bei mir unter Vista x64 in C\Admin\Dokumente\My Games\Far Cry 2.
öffne die mit dem Editor und ändere den Text ab in Platform="d3d10a""

Lüppt´s dann auch nicht??

Greetz


----------



## Löschzwerg (28. Oktober 2008)

schmodel; schrieb:
			
		

> Geht mir genauso-Hast du inzwischen -ausser Neustarten eine Möglichkeit gefunden wieder davon loszukommen?


 
Ihr habt wahrscheinlich den "Benutzen"-Button anders belegt, allerdings bleibt der beim Maschinen gewehr standartmäßig auf der _E_-Taste. 
Gleiches ist auch bei allen Jeeps, wenn man nicht auf der Fahrer Position sitzt, der Fall.

Hoffe das trifft euer Problem


----------



## alex0582 (28. Oktober 2008)

hehe sobald ich das in dx10a ändere kommt der fehler hab jetzt wieder dx9 drin und es funktioniert find ich ja mehr als seltsam hat nocvh jemand nen tip ?


----------



## Dmarc3456 (28. Oktober 2008)

Jack Carver schrieb:


> Hast du unter XP irgendwelche Ressourcenhungrigen Programme im Hintergrund laufen, die unter Vista fehlen? Meistens hört man das andersrum, dass es unter XP läuft aber unter Vista Probs macht.


 

Nein hab ich nicht.


----------



## Cionara (28. Oktober 2008)

2GB sind recht wenig, allerdings komisch dass es dann unter Vista grade nicht ruckelt ^^


----------



## Player007 (28. Oktober 2008)

Wer ist auch schon in der zweiten Welt?

Gruß


----------



## Menthe (28. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt mehr als eine Welt??? Hab ich was verpasst, kommt man zu Aliens?


----------



## Player007 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ne ^^
Guck ma in die DVD-Box, dann auf die Karte und dreh die mal um 

Gruß


----------



## Cionara (28. Oktober 2008)

Das sind Norden und Süden halt ^^


----------



## ShrinkField (28. Oktober 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Ne ^^
> Guck ma in die DVD-Box, dann auf die Karte und dreh die mal um
> 
> Gruß




und ist da ein Unterschied vom Steppen Design her ?

Bin grad noc bei lächerlichen 12%,,werd aber druck machen^^


@Cionara: Ich hab auch 2GiG und unter Vista keine Probleme, nur dieser komische dx10 modus


@alex0582: eigentlcih bruacht man kein DX10 Modus an zustellen, dass was da mehr sein sollte sieht man eh nicht, also ich bemerk kein großen UNterschied von dx9 zu dx10, außer das es mehr hakt


----------



## Dmarc3456 (28. Oktober 2008)

Macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied, ob ich meine Freunde oder die Stadtbewohner "rette", bevor ich die nächste Welt erreiche?


----------



## Cionara (28. Oktober 2008)

Nein soweit ich weiß nicht...


----------



## Dmarc3456 (28. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mein Lieblingsscreen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag die Sonnenauf- und untergänge. Sieht geil aus und hat ne schöne Atmo.


----------



## MelTDown (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann nur sagen, selten so enttäuscht worden. Das Spiel is träge und langweilig. Immer das Gleiche. Ob ich jemanden rette oder nicht spielt gar keine Rolle. Keine Story. immer nur Aufträge holen, erledigen fertig, nächster Auftrag. Stundenlang in der Gegend rumfahren um von A nach B zu kommen. Sorry, das ging in die Hose. 44.- in den Sand gesetzt. Schrottspiel.

Da ist Crysis um Längen besser.


----------



## ShrinkField (28. Oktober 2008)

MelTDown schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, selten so enttäuscht worden. Das Spiel is träge und langweilig. Immer das Gleiche. Ob ich jemanden rette oder nicht spielt gar keine Rolle. Keine Story. immer nur Aufträge holen, erledigen fertig, nächster Auftrag. Stundenlang in der Gegend rumfahren um von A nach B zu kommen. Sorry, das ging in die Hose. 44.- in den Sand gesetzt. Schrottspiel.
> 
> Da ist Crysis um Längen besser.



Ich hoffe mal das die nächste Zeit einige gut, actionreiche Mods rauskommen werden..hoffe Far Cry2 ist gut modbar und die Modder bringen noch mehr Bewegung in das Spiel..


----------



## Menthe (28. Oktober 2008)

Das hoffe ich auch, schade das Far Cry 2 nicht soo gut ist wie ich mir erhofft hatte.


----------



## eightcore (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht vom Stand-MG lösen!!! Ausser wenn ich mir eine Spritze gebe, doch das ist keine Lösung. Hat jemand eine andere?


----------



## Menthe (28. Oktober 2008)

Gehts auch nicht mit der gleichen Taste mit der du auch dran bist?


----------



## eightcore (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe jede Taste probiert, eine nach der anderen. Wenn ich nicht voll Leben bin kann ich mich mit einer Spritze lösen.


----------



## CiSaR (28. Oktober 2008)

Hm Far Cry 2 ist wie ich finde ein geiler Shooter. Die Kombi zwischen freier Welt und im Grunde doch lineare Story dazu das Afrika Setting und die geile Atmo machen enorm Spaß. Meine Mutter kann garnicht verstehen wie man da so lange vorsitzen kann. 
Wieso doch lineare Story? Eine nicht lineare Story wäre für mich wenn ich nach Aufgabe 1 nicht Aufgabe 2 machen muß sonder lieber gleich mit Aufgabe 3 weiter mache und Nummer 2 später mache, das wäre für mich nicht linear.
Wie der eine schon sagte die Missionen hätten abwechslungsreicher sein können aber als Söldner in Afrika tut man glaub ich in Wirklichkeit den ganzen Tag nix anderes.
Die Welt ist sehr lebendig auch wenn sie selten den physikalischen Gesetzen folgt. Zum Beispiel das Feuer, mir schadet es aber Pflanzen und andere Gegenstände nicht? Wenn ich einen Reifenstapel anzünde dann soll der auch schmelzen und der Strauch den ich abgefackelt habe soll danach auch nicht mehr da sein.
Dann die Tiere. Erstens treten Herdentiere im Spiel oft nur zu zweit oder zu dritt auf was eindeutig zu wenig ist. Zweitens fehlt das Blut, muß nicht trägt aber doch zur Realität bei.
Die Gegner KI ist manchmal etwas dämlich. Zum Beispiel wenn ich als Scharfschütze aus 700 Metern einen umniete ist klar das sie nicht wissen woher das kam aber aus 100 Metern sollten sie das schon wissen.
Bugs habe ich bis jetzt noch keine finden können, bis auf das nach dem Laden die Scheinwerfer meines Jeep´s wieder ganz sind und dann unzerstörbar sind.
Das suchen nach den Diamantenkoffern kann echt anstrengend sein. Ich würde mich über einen anderen kaufbaren Detektor freuen der mir genau anzeigt wo der Koffer ist.
Ansonsten finde ich das Spiel sehr gelungen und die Grafik hat einiges zu bieten.


----------



## NixBlick (29. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Wie der eine schon sagte die Missionen hätten abwechslungsreicher sein können aber als Söldner in Afrika tut man glaub ich in Wirklichkeit den ganzen Tag nix anderes.


Man hätte ja zum Beispiel auch mal einen Konvoi eskortieren können mit ein paar andere KI's. Der dann angegriffen wird.


 Oder das man eine Misson annimmt und wenn man die Buddy Nebenmission macht gibt der Buddy einen Tipp: Mr. X sitzt jeden Nachmittag auf der Veranda und von Y hat man eine gute Sicht. Oder er kann dafür sorgen das Mr. X das Anwesen verlässt und man nur noch einen kleinen Konvoi angreifen muss.
 Oder eine Mission wo man versuchen muss mit dem Drachen auf dem Zug zulanden. Um X zu erledigen.
 Oder eine Mission bei der man heimlich (ok bei der aktuellen KI zu schwierig) in ein Lager rein schleichen muss und unter einem Auto eine Bombe platzieren muss. Am nächsten Tag kann man sich das dann an schauen wenn man will.
 Oder mit mehreren KI's ein Lager angreifen um es zu übernehmen.
 Oder ein Fraktions System.
Bin nicht sonderlich kreativ anderen würde sicher mehr und besseres einfallen.

  So muss ich sagen finde ich FC2 langweilig. Hatte eigentlich gedacht solange ich den PC+FC2 vom Freund hab könnte ich es durch zocken bis er wieder da ist und beides nach seinem Urlaub zurück fordert^^ aber bisher hab ich grad mal 20% und gar keine Lust weiter zu spielen  
Irgendwie wirkt, außer der Grafik, das Spiel lieblos. 


Weder zu den Buddys noch zu dem eigenen Charakter bau ich eine "Beziehung" auf.
Wachposten und Patrouillen (die scheinbar Nitroboost zur Verfügung haben) die einen angreifen und ich hab keine Ahnung warum.
Bei Missionen kommt nichts neues.
Die Story geht nicht wirklich voran.
Naja so muss ich mir kein DRM Spiel kaufen...


----------



## CiSaR (29. Oktober 2008)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Man hätte ja zum Beispiel auch mal einen Konvoi eskortieren können mit ein paar andere KI's. Der dann angegriffen wird.
> 
> 
> Oder das man eine Misson annimmt und wenn man die Buddy Nebenmission macht gibt der Buddy einen Tipp: Mr. X sitzt jeden Nachmittag auf der Veranda und von Y hat man eine gute Sicht. Oder er kann dafür sorgen das Mr. X das Anwesen verlässt und man nur noch einen kleinen Konvoi angreifen muss.
> ...



Ja ein Fraktions System wäre schon geil. Die Wachposten und Patroullien greifen dich an weil du ihr Feind bist, alle Missionen die du machst geschehen Undercover.
Zu DRM kann ich nix sagen da ich noch keine Original Version hab *schäm aber Geld für Weihnachten spar*


----------



## NixBlick (29. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ja ein Fraktions System wäre schon geil. Die Wachposten und Patroullien greifen dich an weil du ihr Feind bist, alle Missionen die du machst geschehen Undercover.


 Aber warum bin ich ihr Feind? Da ich ja Undercover bin dürften die mich ja nicht als Feind erkennen und wissen was ich machen will. 

PS: Den letzt Satz solltest du lieber löschen.


----------



## cruzr91 (29. Oktober 2008)

ich find das spiel eigentlich klasse und bin mittelerweile bei 40% 
aber es gibt wirklich einige fragwürdige dinge in dem spiel:
-wenn ich mit dem jeep und nem affenzahn dur so nen kontrollposten rase, wie schaffen es die söldner dann mir hinterherzufahren und mich auch noch auszubremsen?  ich meine bevor die überhaupt ans gas geben denken müsste ich doch über alle berge sein meint ihr nicht?  (ich hoffe das wird gepacht)
-und die missionen, ja man hat nix davon wenn man die mit kameraden lößt, das dauert dann nur noch länger
-wie kann das sein, dass die ganze karre mit nur einer schraube repariert wird?  (wenn das auto meiner eltern mal kaputt geht weiß ich ja wo ich drehn muss, scheint wohl ne lösung für alles zu sein )
- naja die waffen gehen zu schnell kaputt (die gehen immer kaputt wenn ich gerade um mein leben kämpfen muss )
aber auch positives:
- die grafik ist einfach hammer und erzeugt ne bombenstimmung  und das selbst mit meiner betagten hardware (A64 X2 4800+ und HD3870) alles auf "Hoch" und läuft superflüssig (natürlich ohne AA)
-ich find das waffensystem toll, obwohl die immer so schnell kaputt gehen

mfg, 
cruzr91


----------



## CiSaR (29. Oktober 2008)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Aber warum bin ich ihr Feind? Da ich ja Undercover bin dürften die mich ja nicht als Feind erkennen und wissen was ich machen will.
> 
> PS: Den letzt Satz solltest du lieber löschen.



Wenn du eine Mission von der UFLL oder der APR annimmst sagen die dir doch immer das nimmand nicht einmal die eigene Gang dir helfen wird.



cruzr91 schrieb:


> ich find das spiel eigentlich klasse und bin mittelerweile bei 40%
> aber es gibt wirklich einige fragwürdige dinge in dem spiel:
> -wenn ich mit dem jeep und nem affenzahn dur so nen kontrollposten rase, wie schaffen es die söldner dann mir hinterherzufahren und mich auch noch auszubremsen?  ich meine bevor die überhaupt ans gas geben denken müsste ich doch über alle berge sein meint ihr nicht?  (ich hoffe das wird gepacht)
> -und die missionen, ja man hat nix davon wenn man die mit kameraden lößt, das dauert dann nur noch länger
> ...



Also bei mir kommen die selten hinterher. Problem ist nur wenn sie auf dich schießen und dein Motor kaputt ist, dann wirst du langsamer und dann können sie dich halt einholen.
Welche Waffen benutzt du? Du mußt die aus dem Waffenlager nehmen also die die du gekauft hast. Diese sind bei mir noch nie kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Löschzwerg (29. Oktober 2008)

@eightcore: Probier es mal mit der E Taste  Das ist die Standartbelegung der "Benutzen"-Taste.


----------



## Dmarc3456 (29. Oktober 2008)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Man hätte ja zum Beispiel auch mal einen Konvoi eskortieren können mit ein paar andere KI's. Der dann angegriffen wird.


 
Kann man ja auch. Nach dem Wechsel in den südlichen Teil der Spielwelt musste ich ein Frachter vor Angreifern verteidigen.


----------



## NixBlick (29. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Mission von der UFLL oder der APR annimmst sagen die dir doch immer das nimmand nicht einmal die eigene Gang dir helfen wird.


Ja nur das würde heißen das sie alles und jeden angreifen den sie nicht kennen und das macht für mich keinen sinn.


Dmarc3456 schrieb:


> Kann man ja auch. Nach dem Wechsel in den südlichen Teil der Spielwelt musste ich ein Frachter vor Angreifern verteidigen.


Nur eine andere Mission reißt es für mich nicht raus.


Find es schon interessant wie FC2 die Meinung spaltet. Erinnert mich ein wenig an Crysis.


----------



## Dmarc3456 (29. Oktober 2008)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Nur eine andere Mission reißt es für mich nicht raus.


 
Es gibt z.B. auch noch ne Mission in der man mit nem LKW voll Nitro ne Garage sprengen muss. Aber grundsätzlich hast du recht, FC2 is recht eintönig.


----------



## Cionara (29. Oktober 2008)

Die einzige Abwechslung kommt halt dadurch rein, ob man jetzt tags,nachts,mit Mörser, Sniper, Pumpgun, Machete oder einer anderen Waffe/Taktik die Gegner metzelt. Hab gestern auf ne Riesen Distanz mit Mörser nen LKW vonner Mission gesprengt das war mal ne coole Sache


----------



## CiSaR (29. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Die einzige Abwechslung kommt halt dadurch rein, ob man jetzt tags,nachts,mit Mörser, Sniper, Pumpgun, Machete oder einer anderen Waffe/Taktik die Gegner metzelt. Hab gestern auf ne Riesen Distanz mit Mörser nen LKW vonner Mission gesprengt das war mal ne coole Sache



Mit dem Mörser komm ich nich klar kein Plan wie ich den richtig benutze?
Ich hab mir jetzt das stärkste Sniper im Spiel geholt, dazu die Makarow und den Flammenwerfer und schon hat man ne super Ausrüstung.
Für die Waffenladenmissionen machen sich die Sprengsätze am besten, schön 4 bis 5 Ladungen auf die Straße und warten bis die Fahrzeuge über den Ladungen sind und boom weg sind sie


----------



## Brainbug0815 (29. Oktober 2008)

Wieso is fc 2so lahm?mit dem neuen beta treiber unter vista 64 habe ich nur ca. 11 frames.dann mit 178.13 ca 20 frames. egal welche auflösung und details. mein sys ist ein intel 6750@3,2 ghz und 4gig kingston hyper x und eine 260 gtx@standart takt. bin echt fertig.allen anderen spiele laufen normal.danke für antworten.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (29. Oktober 2008)

Ne, da passt was nicht bei dir..


----------



## Fransen (29. Oktober 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ne, da passt was nicht bei dir..


Bei mir läuft es unter VIsta x64 auch ohne Probleme, da scheint bei ihm echt iwas. nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## Brainbug0815 (29. Oktober 2008)

ja,wenn ich wüste was...vielleicht hilft ne neu installation?!habe echt kein plan wieso gerade das spiel net läuft.sonst jemand ne idee?


----------



## Cionara (29. Oktober 2008)

Einstellungen ? Könnte mir solche FPS nur mit allem auf Ultra 4xAA und ner hohen Auflösung vorstellen...


----------



## Swiss (29. Oktober 2008)

hey ... 

Ich habe das problem das mein pc :

prozessor :Q6600 @ 2.4 
grafik : dual sli 9800 gt 
4gb ram

nun kann ich aber mit diesen komponenten far cry 2 nicht auf ultra high zocken was ja eigentlich so sein sollte ( wenn ich es hoch stelle dann lagt das wie sau.) sondern nur auf hoch ? und ja ich habe die neuesten treiber ... 

ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen

gruss


----------



## Brainbug0815 (29. Oktober 2008)

selbst wenn ich alles unter dx 10 runter schraube und sogar dx 9 auf mittel gehe habe ich die frames.ich install neu und dan mal schauen...


----------



## CiSaR (29. Oktober 2008)

Hast du zufällig Folding @ Home an 
Hm ne also bis jetzt läuft bei mir alles super hatte zwar auch schon Frame Einbrüche aber nicht so heftig.


----------



## Fransen (29. Oktober 2008)

Ein paar mehr Landschaftsshot's von mir.


----------



## Cionara (29. Oktober 2008)

> hey ...
> 
> Ich habe das problem das mein pc :
> 
> ...



Stell mal Schatten und Geometrie auf Medium und guck obs dann läuft. Wenn ja kannste den Rest auf Very High/Ultra stellen. 

Yeah deine Screens sind cool 
Habe auch ein paar gemacht..


----------



## Brainbug0815 (29. Oktober 2008)

so ,habe spiel neu install. und den beta sound treiber runter.jetzt läuft es besser.aber nicht so ganz wie erhofft.versuche jetzt mal die beta graka treiber aus.mal sehen.mfg


----------



## CiSaR (29. Oktober 2008)

So auch mal ein paar Bilder von mir.

Ich würde sagen das hat wehgetan:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



It´s nat a bug it´s a feature:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Lieblingsauto, man sieht das es viel gefahren wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (29. Oktober 2008)

Was die Entwickler sich wohl hierbei gedacht haben.


----------



## Chris (29. Oktober 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Was die Entwickler sich wohl hierbei gedacht haben.




hehe,ja nich schlecht...nur fahren die karren auch garnicht wesentlich schneller


----------



## NixBlick (29. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Die einzige Abwechslung kommt halt dadurch rein, ob man jetzt tags,nachts,mit Mörser, Sniper, Pumpgun, Machete oder einer anderen Waffe/Taktik die Gegner metzelt. Hab gestern auf ne Riesen Distanz mit Mörser nen LKW vonner Mission gesprengt das war mal ne coole Sache


Tag/Nacht, hab ich den eindruck, macht bei der KI keinen unterschied. 
Mit der Sniper hab ich mich mal an einen höheren Platz begeben und nach dem zweiten Kill wurde auf mich geschossen und ich konnte nicht mehr aus der Deckung. Mit den Mörser würde ich gerne mal spielen aber den bekommt man ja erst auf der zweiten Karte -.-'


CiSaR schrieb:


> Mit dem Mörser komm ich nich klar kein Plan wie ich den richtig benutze?


1. Du stellst den Mörser auf.
2. Zu erst schießt du mit den Rauchgranaten um zu wissen wohin du schießt (Rauch hast du unendlich)
3. Wenn der Rauch an der richtigen Stelle ist R drücken und die Muntion wird gewechselt zu explosive Geschossen. 

Hoffe ich hab es richtig wieder gegeben^^


----------



## Dmarc3456 (29. Oktober 2008)

NixBlick schrieb:


> 1. Du stellst den Mörser auf.
> 2. Zu erst schießt du mit den Rauchgranaten um zu wissen wohin du schießt (Rauch hast du unendlich)
> 3. Wenn der Rauch an der richtigen Stelle ist R drücken und die Muntion wird gewechselt zu explosive Geschossen.


 
Und ich schieß die ganze Zeit mit den Rachdingern und wunder mich das nichts passiert


----------



## push@max (29. Oktober 2008)

Ein Kollege von mir schwört (ich hasse dieses Wort ), dass bei ihm FC2 mit dem 180.42 Treiber extrem viel besser läuft, laut ihm 10 FPS.

Ich hoffe, dass ATI mit dem 8.11er auch mal etwas an der Performance tut und diese miesen Ruckler fixt.


----------



## schmodel (29. Oktober 2008)

Kleines Proplem von mir erledigt.
Also das wenn ich an ein MG gehe nicht mehr davon loskommen konnte.
Liegt daran das ich die tastenbelegung geändert habe(hatte ein Vorredner hier auch schon vermutet)
Standard für benutzen ist "E"
da ich aber mit WASD mal so garnicht klarkomme spiele ich alle Games per QWES
benutzen auf Maustaste 4
Alle Funktionen funktionieren bei Farcry ja damit auch aber das besagte-vom Mg loskommen halt nicht.
Jetzt drücke ich einfach "E" und kann wieder loslassen.
Ist zwar nicht ganz logisch aber es funktioniert.
ran mit M4 und ab mit E

Ach heute hatte ich mal wieder ein die letzten jahre seltenes Vergnügen einen Bluescreen zu sehen


----------



## CiSaR (29. Oktober 2008)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Tag/Nacht, hab ich den eindruck, macht bei der KI keinen unterschied.
> Mit der Sniper hab ich mich mal an einen höheren Platz begeben und nach dem zweiten Kill wurde auf mich geschossen und ich konnte nicht mehr aus der Deckung. Mit den Mörser würde ich gerne mal spielen aber den bekommt man ja erst auf der zweiten Karte -.-'
> 
> 1. Du stellst den Mörser auf.
> ...




Aber wie Ziele ich mit dem Ding? Sinnlos Rauchgranaten durch die Gegend schießen bringt ja nich viel wenn ich die Neigung und so nicht einstellen kann.


----------



## Cionara (29. Oktober 2008)

Na Maus nach vorn ist weiter und Maus nach hinten ist näher... links haste da doch sone Schiene für die Entfernung.
Übrigens ganze Zeit die rechte Maustaste gedrückt halten.


----------



## CiSaR (29. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Na Maus nach vorn ist weiter und Maus nach hinten ist näher... links haste da doch sone Schiene für die Entfernung.
> Übrigens ganze Zeit die rechte Maustaste gedrückt halten.



file:///C:/Users/CiSaR/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpgIch hab mir jetzt gerade erstmal den Mörser gekauft nur um rauszufinden ob das stimmt was du sagst  und es stimmt


----------



## Cionara (29. Oktober 2008)

Aber schön, dass du jetzt auch Mörser-Experte bist 

Cool wäre natürlich wenn man vorher die Distanz mit dem Monocular ausmessen und dann direkt richtig einstellen könnte. Aber mit der Zeit hat man es auch im Gefühl wie weit es sein muss.


----------



## CiSaR (29. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Na Maus nach vorn ist weiter und Maus nach hinten ist näher... links haste da doch sone Schiene für die Entfernung.
> Übrigens ganze Zeit die rechte Maustaste gedrückt halten.





Cionara schrieb:


> Das ist der Link zum Screen auf deiner Festplatte. Wir nix sehen ^^
> 
> Aber schön, dass du jetzt auch Mörser-Experte bist
> 
> Cool wäre natürlich wenn man vorher die Distanz mit dem Monocular ausmessen und dann direkt richtig einstellen könnte. Aber mit der Zeit hat man es auch im Gefühl wie weit es sein muss.




Frag mich bitte nicht wie diese Adresse dahin gekommen ist.
Ja ich hatte auch gehoft das es so wie bei Vietcong2 ist das man auf ner Karte den Punkt aussucht und dieser dann beschossen wird.


----------



## Cionara (29. Oktober 2008)

Was mir grade noch auffällt, dass mehr Emotionen die Story bestimmt aufpeppen würden. Immer wenn man sich eine Mission abholt reden sie in normalem Ton untereinander. Die sollten sich anschreien wenn etwas schiefläuft bzw die gegnerische Fraktion einen Schlag gegen sie gemacht hat, vllt. mal weinen weil ihre Kinder Malaria haben oder ihr Land zu einem Friedhof wird, flehende Anhänger erschießen weil die mal wieder Mist gebaut haben und und und... das würde die Story viel mehr herausheben und zeigen, dass es hier um ein armes Land gekämpft wird, dass schon lange verloren ist. Charakterzüge wie Reue würden den Hauptpersonen auch mehr Gefühle und damit Verbundenheit zum Spieler verleihen.

Naja genug genörgelt, aber der E3 Trailer ist echt emotionsgeladen ("How could such a man be stopped, who has the power to turn a nation into a graveyard") im Gegensatz zum Game -.-


----------



## F1rewalker (29. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Was mir grade noch auffällt, dass mehr Emotionen die Story bestimmt aufpeppen würden. Immer wenn man sich eine Mission abholt reden sie in normalem Ton untereinander. Die sollten sich anschreien wenn etwas schiefläuft bzw die gegnerische Fraktion einen Schlag gegen sie gemacht hat, vllt. mal weinen weil ihre Kinder Malaria haben oder ihr Land zu einem Friedhof wird, flehende Anhänger erschießen weil die mal wieder Mist gebaut haben und und und... das würde die Story viel mehr herausheben und zeigen, dass es hier um ein armes Land gekämpft wird, dass schon lange verloren ist. Charakterzüge wie Reue würden den Hauptpersonen auch mehr Gefühle und damit Verbundenheit zum Spieler verleihen.
> 
> Naja genug genörgelt, aber der E3 Trailer ist echt emotionsgeladen ("How could such a man be stopped, who has the power to turn a nation into a graveyard") im Gegensatz zum Game -.-



Ja das stimmt in der Deutschen Version is die Sprachausgabe sehr "eingedeutsch" mit zum Teil emotionslosen Sprechern.

In der Englischen Original Version ist es um Welten besser, da haben die Charaktere auch richtige Akzente. ^^


----------



## Cionara (29. Oktober 2008)

Du sag mal habe sogar das englische Spiel aus Uk aber Sprache bleibt Deutsch wie kann man das ändern ?


----------



## NixBlick (29. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Du sag mal habe sogar das englische Spiel aus Uk aber Sprache bleibt Deutsch wie kann man das ändern ?


 Ändern kannst du es nur mit einer Neuinstallation.


----------



## Cionara (29. Oktober 2008)

Habe gerade nen Thread gelesen wo jemand einmal auf deutsch installiert, einmal auf Englisch installiert und dann die Englischen Sound-Dateien einfach gegen die Deutschen getauscht hat.

Bei der Installation habe ich leider gar keine Sprachwahl gesehen =(

Werde jetzt auf nem anderen Rechner installieren und mir dann die Dateien rüberziehen.


----------



## NixBlick (30. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Bei der Installation habe ich leider gar keine Sprachwahl gesehen =(


Vielleicht wird das an der Ländereinstellung erkannt. Dann müsstest du ja nur das ändern.


----------



## Cionara (30. Oktober 2008)

Nein man muss sounds_german.dat, sounds_german.fat, worlds_german.dat und worlds_german.fat mit den englischen Dateien ersetzen hab ich eben gemacht. Habe jetzt deutsche Menüs und Untertitel aber englische Synchro


----------



## Steamer (30. Oktober 2008)

Wo bekomme ich ein Fernglas oder so was?


----------



## leboga (30. Oktober 2008)

Du musst auf Map und dann Rechtsklick, mir ist leider keine andere Möglichkeit bekannt.


----------



## Steamer (30. Oktober 2008)

leboga schrieb:


> Du musst auf Map und dann Rechtsklick, mir ist leider keine andere Möglichkeit bekannt.



Klappt Wunderbar..Danke


----------



## mad1977 (30. Oktober 2008)

hi

 hab nen kleines Prob bei Far Cry2.

Die ersten 10 min laufen recht fluessig mit 30 fps., dann aber geht er auf 14-17 fps runter. und bleibt so.
 hab ne 4870 1GB
und nen 9950 mit 3045 Mhz und 4 gb Ram, alles auf high.
Ist aber erst seit heut so. spiele schon etwa 7 stunden an dem Game, lief bis heut immer fluessig.


----------



## Mr.Maison (30. Oktober 2008)

mad1977 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hab nen kleines Prob bei Far Cry2.
> 
> ...



Hatte das gleiche Prob gestern auch. Hab das Spiel neugestartet (nach dem Speichern ^^) und alles wieder gut. In den 15h die ich gespielt habe auch erst einmal vorgekommen.



Cionara schrieb:


> Nein man muss sounds_german.dat, sounds_german.fat, worlds_german.dat und worlds_german.fat mit den englischen Dateien ersetzen hab ich eben gemacht. Habe jetzt deutsche Menüs und Untertitel aber englische Synchro



 Super tipp! 

@ Threadersteller aka Fransen: Bitte in den ersten Post übernehmen


----------



## Cionara (30. Oktober 2008)

Seht ihr die neuen gelben Punkte ? Das sind Glider die ich bisher inner Pampa gefunden habe. Im Süden habe ich auch noch ein paar, aber vllt. können wir erstmal die im Norden zusammentragen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (30. Oktober 2008)

lohnt sich der neue treiber von nv jetz eig oda net?... ich mein, gibts iwelche probleme?


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du DX10 nutzwen möchtest lohnt es sich auf jeden fall da hast du ein dickes Leistungs +


----------



## ShrinkField (30. Oktober 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> lohnt sich der neue treiber von nv jetz eig oda net?... ich mein, gibts iwelche probleme?



Ich würd den Beta Treiber nicht nehmen

Hab deutlich niedrigere Min. FPS im Gegensatz zum 178.13 Treiber, 18 zu 28 Min FPS für den 178ger

ps: hatte vorn paar Seiten meine Ergebnisse mit den Treibern UND auch den DX9/10 Benchmarks hoch geladen

grüße ShrinkField


----------



## NixBlick (30. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Nein man muss sounds_german.dat, sounds_german.fat, worlds_german.dat und worlds_german.fat mit den englischen Dateien ersetzen hab ich eben gemacht. Habe jetzt deutsche Menüs und Untertitel aber englische Synchro


Ich meinte das nur weil du sagtest du hättest bei Installation keine Sprachwahl gesehen


----------



## Katamaranoid (30. Oktober 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Ich würd den Beta Treiber nicht nehmen
> 
> Hab deutlich niedrigere Min. FPS im Gegensatz zum 178.13 Treiber, 18 zu 28 Min FPS für den 178ger
> 
> ...




ok... danke, ich nutze übrigens nur DX 9... bin noch XP user... ich warte auf windoof 7 
esseiden es gibt überzeugende gründe, mich für vista zu begeistern , also ich hab bisher nur schlechte seiten von vista kennengelernt...
sry off topic ^^


----------



## Cionara (30. Oktober 2008)

> Ich meinte das nur weil du sagtest du hättest bei Installation keine Sprachwahl gesehen



Achso ^^
Konnte die Sprache auswählen aber habs überklickt weils son unaufälliger Kasten am Anfang war =P


----------



## ShrinkField (30. Oktober 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> ok... danke, ich nutze übrigens nur DX 9... bin noch XP user... ich warte auf windoof 7
> esseiden es gibt überzeugende gründe, mich für vista zu begeistern , also ich hab bisher nur schlechte seiten von vista kennengelernt...
> sry off topic ^^



Ja, hatte letzte woche auch noch XP  dann Vista Ultimate 32Bit..mit XP hatte ich immer Probleme mit Viren und bei Vista funktioniert alles problemlos,wenn DX10 Karte, dann auch DX10 BS(OS?), logisch

ich empfehle vista, zwar mehr speicherverbrauch, dafür aufn aktuellen Stand
ps:sry für oot xD

grüße ShrinkField


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe jetzt mal Far Cry installiert ....

Bin noch ganz am Anfang....bzw. jetzt gerade mal das erste mal an der Bar und bin schon DREI !!! mal auf dem Desktop gelandet....

GRAFIKKARTENTREIBER ZURÜCK GESETZT

Ich verwende den extra empfohlenen BETA Treiber....

Den kann man wohl vergessen.....den mit dem aktuellen 178er WHQL Treiber lief Stalker und Crysis einwandfrei.....also kann es nicht an der Übertaktung meiner Graka liegen....

Habe Nvidia Tool mitlaufen lassen und die Graka hat max 78 Grad und der Prozi 42.....also alles im grünen Bereich....

Ich schmeiß den Beta Treiber am besten wieder runter....


Zum Spiel:

Die Grafik ist einfach Genial und die Fahrzeuge lassen sich leicht steuern....

Aber der Anfang ist ziemlich Langweilig....ich hoffe das bessert sich noch...

Mfg


----------



## CiSaR (31. Oktober 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Zum Spiel:
> 
> Die Grafik ist einfach Genial und die Fahrzeuge lassen sich leicht steuern....
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das ist Geschmackssache. Die einen sagen tolle Story die anderen sagen nicht so tolle. Naja wirste dann ja sehen 

PS: 600


----------



## riedochs (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin von der Story nicht wirklich ueberzeugt. Werde doch erstmal primaer bei Stalker CS bleiben.


----------



## Löschzwerg (31. Oktober 2008)

Die Story geht durch die einseitige Questgestalltung unter 

Die Missionen sind immer von A nach B fahren, alles töten oder irgendetwas zerstören. Die Story wird hier aber nicht wirklich voran getrieben und man spürt auch nicht direkt den Machtkampf zwischen UFLL und APR sondern bekommt das nur spärlich bei einem Missionbriefing in ein, zwei Sätzen beschrieben.

Für mich völlig verständlich wenn es den Zockern langweilig wird... Noch dazu nerven die verdammt schnellen Respawns der Gegner  Die Mission sind so lahmarschig, man will es einfach nur hinter sich bringen, aber wird ständig durch Wachposten aufgehalten. Ich fahr jetzt sogar schon mitten durch die Pampa nur um die Wachposten zu umgehen  Klar, mit dem Kampfbuggy hat man so nen Posten schnell gesäubert, aber es sind ja jedesmal die gleichen Gegner und gleich viele -.-*

Ich find das Spiel gut, aber die Wertungen sind übertrieben. Da hat Crysis von der Story und Atmo deutlich mehr druck. Die hohe Spielzeit bei FC2 wird sich durch Langatmigkeit erkauft... find ich nicht überzeugend.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenn die Respawns & das gelatsche/gefahre schon sehr nerven, die Zielpersonen immer im Kreis fahren und die Story nicht wirklich packend ist:
Für mich ist FC2 das Spiel des Jahres.

Allein wenn ich bei einem Sonnenuntergang im Regen auf einem Berg stehe will ich gar nicht mehr in die echte Welt zurück. Selbst Crysis kann meiner Meinung bei der Grafik in Sachen Atmosphere nicht mithalten.

Und ich hoffe das noch folgende Bugs behoben werden:
- Geschütze können nur mit "E" - nicht mit der selbst-gewählten Taste verlassen werden
- Es kann nur in Fahrzeugen per Tastendruck der Platz gewechselt werden - in Booten nicht!
- Respawn-Zeiten ETWAS verlängern.
- Malaria-Missionen MÜSSEN nicht ausgeführt werden.
- Nur bei DUCKEN-gedrückt halten geduckt bleiben.


Hier der Benchmark "Ranch Small" mit meinen gewählten Einstellungen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=42268&stc=1&d=1225442986


----------



## Löschzwerg (31. Oktober 2008)

Aber Grafik ist nunmal nicht alles, das Game selber muss fesseln können und das würde Crysis bei mir persönlich mehr.

Mal abgesehn davon: Die Sonnenaufgänge in Stalker Clear Sky sind auch brachial und der Sonnenaufgang in Crysis (relativ am Anfang) dürfte locker FC2 toppen


----------



## CentaX (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub, ich hab ein kleines Problemchen...
Ich habe jetzt ca. 54%, bin im 2. Akt, habe in der Bar einen getroffen, für den ich nen Auftrag erledigen soll (keiner meiner Freunde)...
Den Job habe ich erledigt.
Jetzt ist jedoch das Ziel auf meiner Karte die Bar - ich soll dort Hakim Ebbechi zur Einsatzbesprechung treffen.
Okay, dann stehe ich vor der Bar... aber ich komm nicht rein :X wenn ich vor den Türen stehe, ist kein Zeichen zum öffnen...
Ich sehe auch noch andere Missionen auf der Karte (bzw. die Ausrufezeichen), weiß jedoch nicht, ob mein Savegame beschädigt ist?!
Ich hatte da nämlich das Problem, dass das Spiel bei mir öfter einfach so abstürzt. Gestern abend habe ich genau in dem Moment, als es abstürzte, auf schnellspeichern gedrückt, das konnte er nicht beenden.
Beim nächsten Starten meinte er dann ''Laden fehlgeschlagen'', ich hab manuell den aktuellsten  Spielstand geladen (wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das der war, in dem Moment das Spiel abgestürzt ist), das hat auch geklappt und ich hab von da an weitergespielt...
Wenn das Savegame jetzt beschädigt wurde, sind ca. 3-4h Spielzeit zu wiederholen -.-

Mein Problem ist halt, dass ich nicht weiß, ob es so sein MUSS oder ob man eigentlich in die Bar rein kommen sollte 
Wie war das denn bei euch?!


----------



## Fransen (31. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Seht ihr die neuen gelben Punkte ? Das sind Glider die ich bisher inner Pampa gefunden habe. Im Süden habe ich auch noch ein paar, aber vllt. können wir erstmal die im Norden zusammentragen.




Ok, geupdated.


----------



## Cionara (31. Oktober 2008)

Ok 



> Mein Problem ist halt, dass ich nicht weiß, ob es so sein MUSS oder ob man eigentlich in die Bar rein kommen sollte
> Wie war das denn bei euch?!


Komisch... hatte es nur schonmal dass mir angezeigt wird, dass es ne Mission bei der AFL gibt, bin dann reingegangen aber niemand war da. Nach ner Zeit habe ich aber den Missionsgeber da antreffen können =P

Die Mission von der du redest ist von dem Afrikaner der einem auch beim Arzt begegnet wenn man zum ersten mal in den Süden kommt, oder ?


----------



## CentaX (31. Oktober 2008)

Ähm... ich glaube nicht...
Das war die Mission, wo du den einen Mann auf nem Turm bei der Pipeline ausschalten solltest (Pfeilgewehr ftw^^), weil er deinen Auftraggeber beraubt hat (der btw helle Hautfarbe hat) - das blieb so schön hängen, wie der das gesagt hat... ''WURDE BERAUBT!'' *e drück* ''Mehr brauchen sie nicht zu wissen'' 
btw: Du meinst APR, oder?


----------



## Cionara (31. Oktober 2008)

Ja oder so keine Ahnung wie die heißen das vergisst man so leicht ^^


----------



## CiSaR (31. Oktober 2008)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Aber Grafik ist nunmal nicht alles, das Game selber muss fesseln können und das würde Crysis bei mir persönlich mehr.
> 
> Mal abgesehn davon: Die Sonnenaufgänge in Stalker Clear Sky sind auch brachial und der Sonnenaufgang in Crysis (relativ am Anfang) dürfte locker FC2 toppen




Jo der Crysis Sonnenaufgang toppt FC2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thecroatien (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Prob,
Wenn ich far cry 2 nun spiele, habe ich nen blaue boden und gegenstände häuser oder ähnliches verschwinden dauernd, der boden ist aber dauerhaft weg.

Mein Sys:
Intel E 2180 @ 2,5 ghz
Asus P5n32 SLI Premium
2 mal 76oogt mit 178.23 treiber.

Verschiedene Treber haben bis jetzt keine LKösung gebracht.
Jemand ne Idee?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Menthe (31. Oktober 2008)

Vlt. ein SLI Problem.


----------



## Katamaranoid (31. Oktober 2008)

sorry, dass ich keine antwort geben kann.... hab keine ahnung worans liegen könnte ^^


habt ihr eig ne lieblingskarre in FC2??? allzuviele verschiedene modelle hab ich ja no net gesehen... aba dad hier (siehe anhang) is bisher mein favorit


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (31. Oktober 2008)

Das Teil is saugeil 
Gefällt mir von allen iwie am besten, obwohl man keine Kanone hat.


----------



## CiSaR (31. Oktober 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> sorry, dass ich keine antwort geben kann.... hab keine ahnung worans liegen könnte ^^
> 
> 
> habt ihr eig ne lieblingskarre in FC2??? allzuviele verschiedene modelle hab ich ja no net gesehen... aba dad hier (siehe anhang) is bisher mein favorit



Jo den hier und dazu meine lieblings Waffe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katamaranoid (31. Oktober 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Das Teil is saugeil
> Gefällt mir von allen iwie am besten, obwohl man keine Kanone hat.



jops, und is sau schnell von der beschleunigung her, das gute stück 

wad is dad für ne waffe @ Cisar?


----------



## thecroatien (31. Oktober 2008)

Die erste antwort war auch gleich dir richtige, danke

hmm das game ist sehr gewöhnungs bedürftig, mit einer 76er gt läuft es auf mittel wie sone ischung aus gleich gehts, gleich nich....naja die tage kommte ne 98oogt innen rechner wahrscheinlich, dann melde ich mich nochmal

Gruß
Axel


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (31. Oktober 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> wad is dad für ne waffe @ Cisar?



Ne "AS50".
Die nehm ich auch gern, meine Standardausrüstung ist aber MP5SD, die schallgedämmte Pistole und das Pfeilgewehr.


----------



## push@max (31. Oktober 2008)

Heut von euch schon jemand den neusten Hotfix-Treiber von ATI ausprobiert?


----------



## Steamer (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich geh nicht ohne die MAC-10 los


----------



## Cionara (31. Oktober 2008)

Die SAW und die auf Bild sind meine Lieblingswaffen 

Übrigens beim Carl G Raketenwerfer fliegen die Raketen wenn man sie fernsteuert langsamer als wenn man sie einfach abschießt kann das sein ? Und manche Verbesserungen sind meiner Meinung nach Quark... Wie will man den Flammenwerfer präziser machen ? ^^


----------



## Brzeczek (31. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Die SAW und die auf Bild sind meine Lieblingswaffen
> 
> Übrigens beim Carl G Raketenwerfer fliegen die Raketen wenn man sie fernsteuert langsamer als wenn man sie einfach abschießt kann das sein ? Und manche Verbesserungen sind meiner Meinung nach Quark... Wie will man den Flammenwerfer präziser machen ? ^^





Kein Plan haubtsache es Brennt


----------



## Cionara (31. Oktober 2008)

Aber es dauert dann echt lange find ich, da fahr ich aufm Fahrrad schneller als die Rakete fliegt ^^


----------



## Jason1577 (31. Oktober 2008)

Was ich persönlich nervig finde, das man zu jedem Auftrag immer mit dem auto fahren muss und es immer ziemlich lange dauert


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (31. Oktober 2008)

Nimm den Bus


----------



## NixBlick (31. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Wie will man den Flammenwerfer präziser machen ? ^^


 Vielleicht werden die Flammen weiter geworfen 

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist mir fehlt Musik. Also irgendwas Stimmungsvolles was zur Umgebung passt während man von A nach B fährt.


----------



## Cionara (31. Oktober 2008)

Jo wie schon erwähnt gibt es im Spiel funktionierende Radios mit Sprechern und Musik. Die müssten sie nur noch ins Auto patchen =/


----------



## Mr.Maison (31. Oktober 2008)

Wo werden eigentlich die Schakal-bänder gespeichert? Möchte mein Mainboard wechseln und dann FC2 neu installieren. Dazu hab ich gestern schon mal mein Savegame zur Datensicherung gepackt. Dummerweise hab ich es "ausgeschnitten". Durch das zurück kopieren des Savegames konnte ich zwar so weiterspielen allerdings fehlen mir jetzt die Schakal-Bänder. 2 / 3 hatte ich. Macht das Überhaupt was aus wenn die fehlen?


----------



## ShrinkField (31. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Jo wie schon erwähnt gibt es im Spiel funktionierende Radios mit Sprechern und Musik. Die müssten sie nur noch ins Auto patchen =/



ach das gibt es schon ?? weißt aber nicht wann das gepatcht wird oder ??

Naja, Hintergrundmusik läuft ja..diese Buschklänge..was aber mehr als Langweilig ist..


----------



## Katamaranoid (31. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Die SAW und die auf Bild sind meine Lieblingswaffen
> 
> Übrigens beim Carl G Raketenwerfer fliegen die Raketen wenn man sie fernsteuert langsamer als wenn man sie einfach abschießt kann das sein ? Und manche Verbesserungen sind meiner Meinung nach Quark... Wie will man den Flammenwerfer präziser machen ? ^^



ich spiel dad game erst seit heute... könnt ihr mit wenn ihr lust habt evtl. die waffen nennen die auf dem bild zu sehen sin? ^^
sieht nämlich auch sau geil aus die waffe xD


----------



## Cionara (31. Oktober 2008)

Das ist das AR-16 

Bin grad an der letzten Mission und muss sagen, dass die Story gegen Ende noch kräftig zulegt und mich richtig mitgerissen hat. Viele Entscheidungen und auch direkte Konsequenzen.

Zuden Waffen.
Von links nach rechts: MP5 mit Dämpfer, AR-16, MGL-140 und SAW


----------



## Katamaranoid (31. Oktober 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Das ist das AR-16
> 
> Bin grad an der letzten Mission und muss sagen, dass die Story gegen Ende noch kräftig zulegt und mich richtig mitgerissen hat. Viele Entscheidungen und auch direkte Konsequenzen.
> 
> ...



die SAW is auch meine lieblings waffe 
hoff ich bekomm dan ma endlich wieder waffen ^^ hab scho voll viele waffenhändler missionen gemacht, und jetz brauch ich wieder neue ^^
aba dad malaria hätten se sich echt schenken könne -.- kurz tablette eingeworfen, fertig.... war dad nur, um diese dummen "tablettenholmissionen" einzubauen? um dad spiel in die länge zu ziehen ? ^^
kommt mir nämlich so vor -.-
was mich auch nervt, is dad alle 10sekunden so n beschissener wagen kommt, mit 2leuten drin, die dich dann abknalln wolln -.-

dad sin so punkte, die mir in dem spiel gar net gefallen


----------



## CentaX (31. Oktober 2008)

Mein Problem hat sich übrigends erledigt - inner nächsten Mission komme ich wieder rein in die Bar.
kA wieso das nicht ging. Vermute aber, dass die Mission jetzt nicht gezählt wurde - weiß nicht, was das für Veränderungen hätte.
e: Noch ne Frage... ich hab viel Diamanten (70+) und ich müsste nur noch eine Waffenhändler- Mission machen, um die letzte Waffe freizuschalten - ich kauf aber kaum welche...
Hat die AR-16 eigl nur den Feuerstoß?! Ich hab schon 2x eine aufgehoben und die haben beide immer nur 3 Kugeln verschossen...


----------



## Cionara (1. November 2008)

Ja die hat nur den...


----------



## Fransen (1. November 2008)

Welches Game hat den schöneren Sonnenuntergang bzw. Aufgang??
Crysis oder FarCry2??

Mster.Config Final



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mster.Config 1.0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis Warhead



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FarCry2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (1. November 2008)

Für mich eine klare Sache...Crysis


----------



## KBasti (1. November 2008)

ich finde auch Crysis, ganz klar


----------



## Cionara (1. November 2008)

Ich habs jetz durch der Endspurt ist ja ganz schön geil.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich das Spiel jetzt verkaufen soll denn weiterspielen kann man ja nicht nachdems durch ist. Und nochmal die ganze Story... I don't know =/

Meint ihr das lohnt sich noch für mich zu behalten ? Ich bin eher so einer der nicht so gern nochmal seinen Charakter hochzockt ^^


----------



## STSLeon (1. November 2008)

Verkaufen, dann bekommst du vielleicht noch 30€ für und hast keinen großen Verlust. Crysis hat den schöneren Sonnenaufgang, Wasser und Licht sind pervers geil gemacht


----------



## Dmarc3456 (1. November 2008)

*****


----------



## CiSaR (1. November 2008)

Dmarc3456 schrieb:


> Ich fand das Ende sehr enttäschend. Da soll ich das gesammte Spiel über versuchen ihn zu töten und dann DAS . Und die ganze Aktion am Ende hat nichts gebracht



Danke fürs verraten. Ich wollte das Spiel auch noch spielen.


----------



## STSLeon (1. November 2008)

Ich bedank mich auch... Weiße Schrift und dann noch hinschreiben :Achtung Spoiler... Ist wohl zuviel verlangt


----------



## Cionara (1. November 2008)

> Und die ganze Aktion am Ende hat nichts gebracht



Spoila: Man hat halt das Land befreit und den Flüchtlingen geholfen


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2008)

Und warum nicht so?



Spoiler



...sieht doch viel schicker aus - oder?




...hier der Code
[spoiler]...sieht doch viel schicker aus - oder?[/spoiler]


----------



## Brzeczek (1. November 2008)

Dmarc3456 schrieb:


> Ich fand das Ende sehr enttäschend. Da soll ich das gesammte Spiel über versuchen ihn zu töten und dann DAS . Und die ganze Aktion am Ende hat nichts gebracht







Danke du Trotel


----------



## Cionara (1. November 2008)

Klutten willste das nicht rausnehmen bevors noch mehr lesen ? ^^


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2008)

was denn?


----------



## Cionara (1. November 2008)

Na Dmarc seinen Spoiler-Post ^^


----------



## ShrinkField (1. November 2008)

Er verrät ja zum glück nicht was genau am ende passiert..*zum Glück*
also kann er ja stehen bleiben...


----------



## KBasti (1. November 2008)

bitte löschen


----------



## Mr.Maison (1. November 2008)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Wo werden eigentlich die Schakal-bänder gespeichert? Möchte mein Mainboard wechseln und dann FC2 neu installieren. Dazu hab ich gestern schon mal mein Savegame zur Datensicherung gepackt. Dummerweise hab ich es "ausgeschnitten". Durch das zurück kopieren des Savegames konnte ich zwar so weiterspielen allerdings fehlen mir jetzt die Schakal-Bänder. 2 / 3 hatte ich. Macht das Überhaupt was aus wenn die fehlen?



Jemand ne idee?


----------



## CiSaR (1. November 2008)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Jemand ne idee?



Ne du absolut nicht


----------



## CentaX (1. November 2008)

Ich hab außerdem noch kein einziges gefunden. Schon >40 Diamantenkoffer, kein Tonband - laut nem Kumpel soll man die auch über Peilsender finden?!


----------



## CiSaR (1. November 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ich hab außerdem noch kein einziges gefunden. Schon >40 Diamantenkoffer, kein Tonband - laut nem Kumpel soll man die auch über Peilsender finden?!



Jo hab schon 2 so gefunden.


----------



## ShrinkField (1. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Jo hab schon 2 so gefunden.



Ich hab auch eins gefunden, bin ja noch nicht so weit aber das eine hat der Peilsender angezeigt  es lag nach einer Mission in der Pampa unter na Art Vordach, kein richtiges haus aber alles offen 


grüße ShrinkField


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. November 2008)

Also in der zwischen zeit finde ich das Spiel auch geil....

* Nachdem ich nicht alle 15min auf dem Desktop lande.....
* 
Falls jemand unter Vista64 das Problem hat mit der Fehlermeldung

*"Anzeigentreiber "nvlddmkm" reagierte nicht mehr und wurde wieder hergestellt"

*Die Lösung ist, die Taktrate der Graka bei OC ist zu hoch....

Kein Scherz....Crysis und Stalker liefen einwandfrei nur FarCry2 nicht...scheinbar hat FarCry Probleme mit hohem OC.....


*@ShrinkField*

Hallo Nachbar........wir wohnen so dicht zusammen, das wir uns schon fast mit Steinen bewerfen können.....

Mfg


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (2. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Falls jemand unter Vista64 das Problem hat mit der Fehlermeldung
> 
> *"Anzeigentreiber "nvlddmkm" reagierte nicht mehr und wurde wieder hergestellt"
> 
> ...



Bei mir nicht nur bei FC2. Der Treiber stürzt immer ab bei OC..


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. November 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht nur bei FC2. Der Treiber stürzt immer ab bei OC..




Ich habe ne ganze weile Recherchiert....wegen dem Problem ....

Die eine Einhellige Lösung war OC etwas runter.....das half bei mir...

Ich habe immer noch OC ....habe GPU 10 MHZ / Shader 50MHZ / Speicher 50MHZ zurück genommen....also nicht viel...

Die andere, den Graka Treiber deinstallieren....mit dem Programm "DriverSweeper" im Abgesichertem Modus alle Treiberreste zu entfernen und den Treiber neu darauf zu spielen....half bei mir nicht....

Mfg


----------



## CentaX (2. November 2008)

Bei mir flieg ich auch so alle 10-30min aufn Desktop.
Meistens bei Busfahrten oder wenn ich mitm Auto fahre... Keine Ahnung was da passiert.
Seitdem mir das 2x passiert ist, drücke ich alle 30 Sekunden auf F5  (=Schnellspeichern)
Naja, gut, so oft doch nicht, aber jedes Mal, wenn ich Spritzen eingesteckt habe, an Wachposten vorbei bin etc.
Deswegen ist mein Savegame ordner auch 1,25gb groß 

e: Graka war nicht übertaktet, die GraKa lief auf 665/950 (Standardvorgabe Powercolor, da billiger GDDR3 verwendet wird - dafür 1gb  das isses wert  )... Inzwischen läuft sie auf 700/950, hab aber FC2 noch nicht probiert


----------



## NukeEliminator (2. November 2008)

Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber gibt es bald so eine Art MsterConfig für FarCry2? Wäre echt cool. Man kann jauch was in der Konsole verändern, ich weiß aber nicht welche Werte man da eintragen kann und welche Werte Standard eingestellt sind.


----------



## Brzeczek (2. November 2008)

Bei mir bin ich noch nie auf dem Desktop geflogen obwohl ich OC fahre ....
.... das scheind bei System zum System anders zu sein.


----------



## TobiMontana (3. November 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

da ich mir am Wochenende Far Cry 2 zulege woltle ich mal Fragen ob ich mit einem Quad Core Prozessor Vorteile habe? Hab gehört Far Cry 2 unterstützt das schon.


----------



## CentaX (3. November 2008)

Naja, es werden alle 4 Kerne unterstützt (so wie ich das mitbekommen habe) - du wirst dadurch aber keinen (großen?) Geschwindigkeitsvorteil etc. haben, da die Dualcores nichtmal voll ausgelastet werden...


----------



## CiSaR (3. November 2008)

TobiMontana schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> da ich mir am Wochenende Far Cry 2 zulege woltle ich mal Fragen ob ich mit einem Quad Core Prozessor Vorteile habe? Hab gehört Far Cry 2 unterstützt das schon.



Ja du hast Vorteile mit deinem Quad, irgendwas um 15% gegenüber einen Zweikerner und herrzlich willkommen im Forum


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. November 2008)

TobiMontana schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> da ich mir am Wochenende Far Cry 2 zulege woltle ich mal Fragen ob ich mit einem Quad Core Prozessor Vorteile habe? Hab gehört Far Cry 2 unterstützt das schon.



Ich denke schon, bei mir werden gleichmässig alle 4 Kerne ausgenutzt


----------



## Mr.Maison (3. November 2008)

TobiMontana schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> da ich mir am Wochenende Far Cry 2 zulege woltle ich mal Fragen ob ich mit einem Quad Core Prozessor Vorteile habe? Hab gehört Far Cry 2 unterstützt das schon.



Also in der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH 12/2008 steht das super Multicore geeignet ist. Allerdings limitiert oft vorher die Grafikkarte.


----------



## TobiMontana (4. November 2008)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Also in der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH 12/2008 steht das super Multicore geeignet ist. Allerdings limitiert oft vorher die Grafikkarte.


 
ah ok vielen dank! dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. November 2008)

Hallo Leute....

Jetzt habe ich mal ne Frage, kann auch sein, dass sie schon mal gestellt wurde....

Wie macht man bei Far Cry Screen Shots ???

Ich habe während des Spiels mehrfach die gewohnte F12 Taste gedrückt...

Nur .... nirgens sind Screen Shots hinterlegt.....

Falsche Taste ???

Die Save Games habe ich gefunden...

Ich finde in der Dokumentation auch nichts zu dem Thema....

Hat da jemand ne Lösung dafür ??? 

Habe ich was übersehen ???

Ich möchte nicht Fraps immer im Hintergrund laufen habe....macht keinen Sinn...

Mfg


----------



## NixBlick (4. November 2008)

Ich glaub in FC2 ist es die Druck Taste neben F12.


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. November 2008)

kurze frage: ich bin jetz in akt 2, wie komme ich da eigentlich an die malaria pillen? ^^ 
muss ich da wieder zurückfahren? -.- die dose is leer  hab keinen bock wegen so nem anfall draufzugehen ^^


----------



## Brzeczek (4. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> kurze frage: ich bin jetz in akt 2, wie komme ich da eigentlich an die malaria pillen? ^^
> muss ich da wieder zurückfahren? -.- die dose is leer  hab keinen bock wegen so nem anfall draufzugehen ^^




Du musst Aufträge für den Untergrund erledigen dann Kriegst du neue.


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. November 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Du musst Aufträge für den Untergrund erledigen dann Kriegst du neue.



hoffentlich hab ich bis dahin keinen anfall.... -.-
aber ich hab da gar kein zeichen, das ich nen auftrag vom untergrund kriegen kann -.-


----------



## Cionara (4. November 2008)

Das ist nicht Schlimm wenn die Pillen leer sind kommt das halt nur öfter und kann im Kampf nerven, draufgehen tut man davon nicht einfach


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. November 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Das ist nicht Schlimm wenn die Pillen leer sind kommt das halt nur öfter und kann im Kampf nerven, draufgehen tut man davon nicht einfach



nich??? puh... und ich dachte ich geh davon drauf 
na dann ^^ muss mir aba denk ich trotzdem pillen besorgen.... hab keine lust dauernd "grün" durch die gegend zu laufen 
dann werd ich ma warten, bis ich wieder welche krieg im akt 2....


----------



## Cionara (4. November 2008)

Ja ist besser =D


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. November 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Ja ist besser =D




ich hoff du verarscht mich nich und am ende sterb ich doch


----------



## Brzeczek (4. November 2008)

Das ist komisch, im Pausen Menü steht dann immer das mann sich neue Pillen besorgen sohlte.


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. November 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Das ist komisch, im Pausen Menü steht dann immer das mann sich neue Pillen besorgen sohlte.



komisch, meine pillendose is leer.... aba es steht net da, das ich neue brauch....


----------



## Player007 (4. November 2008)

Ist auf der Karte auch kein Ausrufezeichen, bei dem Faust Symbol?

Gruß


----------



## mjx (4. November 2008)

frage: akt1 23% (habe ich) Muss ich 100% haben, damit Akt 2 kommt, oder wie fängt Akt2 an?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. November 2008)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht im zweiten Teil....aber im ersten musste ich mir schon Pillen besorgen....

Als die Pillen alle waren, bin ich zur Kirche....(war kein Faust symbol nur die Meldung ich muss mir Pillen besorgen) ....der Priester gab mir darauf hin einen Untergrundauftrag worauf ich die Pillen bekam....

Im zweiten Teil soll das Krankenhaus die Anlaufstelle sein....den Hinweis auf die Kirche als Anlaufstelle gab es in der Bar.....ich würde mal die Bar im zweiten Teil aufsuchen oder direkt zum Krankenhaus gehen, wenn möglich...

Mfg


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. November 2008)

nope,...^^

guckt aba ma:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hier is gepimpt


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. November 2008)

mjx schrieb:


> frage: akt1 23% (habe ich) Muss ich 100% haben, damit Akt 2 kommt, oder wie fängt Akt2 an?



fängt bei ca 45% an....



Player007 schrieb:


> Ist auf der Karte auch kein Ausrufezeichen, bei dem Faust Symbol?
> 
> Gruß




nee wird net angezeigt... 



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Im zweiten Teil soll das Krankenhaus die Anlaufstelle sein....den Hinweis auf die Kirche als Anlaufstelle gab es in der Bar.....ich würde mal die Bar im zweiten Teil aufsuchen oder direkt zum Krankenhaus gehen, wenn möglich...
> 
> Mfg




beim krankenhaus war ich scho....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> nope,...^^
> 
> guckt aba ma:
> 
> ...


 
Cool....

Wie hast Du den Screen Shot gemacht ??? Taste ???

F12 funktioniert nicht .......

Mfg


----------



## mjx (4. November 2008)

@Katamaranoid, danke


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. November 2008)

mjx schrieb:


> @Katamaranoid, danke



kein Problem  

den screenshot hab ich mit der Druck Taste neben der F12 Taste gemacht.

ich habs jetz: ich musste erst eine mission machen, und dann wurd es angezeigt  

gruß 
KaTaMaRanoiD


----------



## Löschzwerg (4. November 2008)

mjx; schrieb:
			
		

> frage: akt1 23% (habe ich) Muss ich 100% haben, damit Akt 2 kommt, oder wie fängt Akt2 an?


 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr wann genau der 2. Akt los ging, aber der 3. geht so bei 73% los. Also 100% sind das ganze Spiel und nicht jeder Akt für sich 

Ich hab FC2 jetzt durch und hätte, gerade durch die letzten zwei Missionen und den Abspann, mehr Story bzw erzählerische Elemente während dem Spiel erwartet! Im Grunde bekommt man das ganze Spiel nix von der Bevölkerung richtig mit... tja... und am Ende wird jeder verstehn was ich meine  (Ich will nicht spoilern ^^)

Hätte dem Spiel knapp 80% gegeben, mehr auch nicht. Es wirkt alles sehr aufgesetzt und hat nicht so starke Spannungmomente wie z.b. Crysis oder CoD4. Warum sämtliche Magazine dem Spiel solche TOP Wertungen geben will mir nicht einleuchten. 
Die längere Spielzeit im Vergleich zu manch anderen Spielen mag zwar, wenn man FC2 nicht gespielt hat, gut klingen, aber diese wird absichtlich durch lange Autofahrten in die Länge gezogen.

Alles in allem, ein gutes Spiel, aber keine Wertung über 80% wert.


----------



## NukeEliminator (4. November 2008)

Der 3. Akt? Was ist denn das? Hab jetzt gedacht ihr meint mit Akt 1 bzw Akt 2 die obere und untere Karte. Ich will auch nicht spoilern, aber das Ende ist geschmackssache. Mir gefällts nicht.


----------



## Löschzwerg (4. November 2008)

Mir gefällt das Ende auch nicht wirklich... Das ganze Spiel durch ballert man eigentlich blöd herum (was ja soweit auch Spaß) und dann wird es zum Schluss total ernst obwohl es sonst eher stupide Action ist.

Akt 3 spielt wie Akt 2 auf der gleichen Karte, nämlich der 2ten.


----------



## Mr.Maison (4. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hallo Leute....
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mal ne Frage, kann auch sein, dass sie schon mal gestellt wurde....
> 
> ...



Du kennst doch bist das Benchmark-tool Fraps, oder damit gehts zb und auch Videos. Oder auch mit dem In-game-chat Programm Xfire. Ebenfalls Screens und Videos.


----------



## Cionara (4. November 2008)

Mann kann immer und in jedem Game/Programm nen Screenshot machen indem man die Drucken-Taste benutzt. Dann wird das Abbild vom Screen (Screenshot) in die Zwischenablage kopiert und man kann das Bild dann z.B. mit Paint durch einfügen & speichern unter... speichern


----------



## Mr.Maison (4. November 2008)

@Threadersteller aka Fransen für den ersten Post:

Konsole = gfx_MaxFps 30 um micro ruckler / Ruckeln unter Vista trotz ~ 60FPS zu beseitigen.

Glückwunsch zur Main


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (4. November 2008)

g'n Tag,

dürfte ich in diesem Thread auch Bilder von Far Cry 2 posten? Alle Bilder sind logisch von mir gemacht.

Mfg

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Askard (4. November 2008)

Servus zusammen
ich hab seit heute komische Bildfehler in meiner Wasserspiegelung 
hab so ne Theorie das der 180.42 Treiber Schuld ist


----------



## Obstkuchen (4. November 2008)

Kaboom!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCQhGh3AcTQ

( wenns nich von alleine lädt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCQhGh3AcTQ )
einer meiner wenigen höhepunkte im leben 


screenshots macht man entweder mit fraps oder console^ und dann 'screenshot' eingeben..


----------



## CiSaR (4. November 2008)

Babylon-Ganja schrieb:


> g'n Tag,
> 
> dürfte ich in diesem Thread auch Bilder von Far Cry 2 posten? Alle Bilder sind logisch von mir gemacht.
> 
> ...



Immer doch


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> den screenshot hab ich mit der Druck Taste neben der F12 Taste gemacht.
> 
> gruß
> KaTaMaRanoiD



DANKE !!!



Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Du kennst doch bist das Benchmark-tool Fraps, oder damit gehts zb und auch Videos. Oder auch mit dem In-game-chat Programm Xfire. Ebenfalls Screens und Videos.



Das mit Fraps kenn ich, habe ich ja auch geschrieben...ist nur nervig, wenn das immer mit läuft....trotzdem Danke



Cionara schrieb:


> Mann kann immer und in jedem Game/Programm nen Screenshot machen indem man die Drucken-Taste benutzt. Dann wird das Abbild vom Screen (Screenshot) in die Zwischenablage kopiert und man kann das Bild dann z.B. mit Paint durch einfügen & speichern unter... speichern



DANKE ....ärgerlich das es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt....so kann man solange man spielt ja nur einen Screen machen....

Mfg


----------



## Mr.Maison (4. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> DANKE ....ärgerlich das es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt....so kann man solange man spielt ja nur einen Screen machen



Mit Xfire und Fraps gehen mehrere...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. November 2008)

Muss mich Korrigieren....

Mit der "Druck" Taste legt FarCry im Dokumente Ordner / Mygames / Farcry einen Screenshot Ordner an....

Man kann also immer Fleißig auf die Taste drücken....

Mfg


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. November 2008)

hab ich auch gemerkt  der ordner is dooferweise voll mit bildern, wo ich screens gemacht hab , mir net gefallen haben


----------



## ShrinkField (5. November 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Das ist nicht Schlimm wenn die Pillen leer sind kommt das halt nur öfter und kann im Kampf nerven, draufgehen tut man davon nicht einfach




Man kann sehr wohl bei der Malaria drauf gehen, Ich habe das Problem grade
Ich bin in Pala, bei dem Priester und soll ne halbe Meile weiter den Bestatter watt geben..
Ich hab das jetzt min. 5mal wiederholt aber ich geh immer mitten vorm Ziel drauf !!! paar hundert meter würd ich sagen 
Das aller dümmste..das die Gegner immer kurz davor mit ihrne Jeeps kommen  die muss ich ja abballern aber die kosten werdvolle Zeit !!! ohne die würd ich das bestimmt schaffen...

Ich habe auserhalb gespeichert, bin mitn Boot unterwegs, an den meisten Kontrollpunkten fahr ich einfach vorbei aber der Fluss ist ja auch dann zu ende...dann muss ich die wixXxer abballern und mirn jeep schnappen  aber bis jetzt nicht geschaft...

Ich hab geschätzte 4-6min Zeit dahin zu kommen, sonst steigt er mitten in der Fahrt aus und klappt zusammen..

naja..ich versuchs weiter  wollte nurKlarstellen das man doch irgentwann stirbt 

grüße ShrinkField


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. November 2008)

Lad halt nen Speicherstand 5min vorher


----------



## ShrinkField (5. November 2008)

@$Lil Phil$

Ja^^hehe

Ich überschreib mein Spielstand immer, den letzten hab ich gespeichert, da war ich bei 8%..das will ich nicht nochmal machen 

Ich glaube ich war auch ein bisschen larmarschig unterwegs..da geguckt..dies,das untersucht. ich glaube daran liegts..

Ich hatte auch mehrere Variationen ausprobiert z.B. denn Weg da hochlaufen..aber das ist ja so irre weit und den Berg hochklettern geht ja leider nicht^^
man, ich denke wenn ich das jetzt noch paar mal mache, die im Jeep versuche zu ignorieren(der geht ja auch kaputt dann) und auf mein Glück hoffe, kann ichs schaffen...*bittee*

ShrinkField


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. November 2008)

Spielstand überschreiben 
Jaja, aus Fehlern lernt man, nich?


----------



## ShrinkField (5. November 2008)

Ja ich versuche zu sparen arrg*..ärgert mich natürlich aber ich bin noch guter Dinge... mal schauen gleich 

*edit*: Ist aber cool..so erst mitn Boot einfach lang heitzen und dann mitn Jeep Vollgas und kreutz und quer durch die steppe..das geht "Hoooch" und "Ruunter"..

*Edit2:* Habs geschafft ! Einfach beim Priester nochmal anderen Weg gegangen und leif alles locker..

ShrinkField


----------



## NixBlick (5. November 2008)

Es ist nun angekündigt das an einem Patch gearbeitet wird.
Wir arbeiten an einem Update (PC) - Thema entwickelt von eve community


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> *edit*: Ist aber cool..so erst mitn Boot einfach lang heitzen und dann mitn Jeep Vollgas und kreutz und quer durch die steppe..das geht "Hoooch" und "Ruunter"..
> 
> 
> ShrinkField


 

Das mach ich auch....

Für lange strecken nehme ich möglichst das Boot....damit kann man an den Wachposten schnell mal vorbei heizen.... und ist auch schneller als mit dem Auto....

Und mit dem Jeep fahr ich viel quer Feld ein...das macht nicht nur irre Spaß, man geht auch diesen nervigen mini scharmützel an jeder Weg Kreuzung aus dem Weg...

Allerdings habe ich auch schon 2 Jeeps im Wasser versengt... und einer ist an einer Uferböschung auf den Felsen hängen geblieben...
....von diversen Überschlägen mal ganz zu schweigen...

Mfg


----------



## catcher8586 (5. November 2008)

*Patch auf Version 1.01 draußen!*


----------



## ShrinkField (5. November 2008)

@catcher8586

Kannst du ein Link posten ?

Naja wenn der Patch nur für den MP ist..bruacht man den wohl nicht für den SP oder ?
Ich meine ich zock erstmal den Single Modus durch und dann Online..weiß da jemand was ?


----------



## CentaX (5. November 2008)

Changelogs pls


----------



## catcher8586 (5. November 2008)

Geht alles über den Auto-Downloader beim Spiel-Start:

Change-Log:

================================================================================

Far Cry® 2 v1.01 Update

================================================================================

- Fixed Dolby 5.1 support for most sound cards.
- Fixed mission objectives marker after a loading a save game.
- Fixed for difficulty level not changing health when updated. 
- Fixed Jackal Tapes and Partner Tapes pages.
- Fixed Field Manuals not unlocking after game mode change.
- Fixed glider key remapping. 
- Fixed keyboard controls remapping in single mode that didn't carry into multiplayer mode. 
- Prevent a buddy from getting stuck when healing him while receiving damages.
- Fixed stats of favorite weapon not properly reset between loaded save games. 
- Fixed the mortar moving the player through wall. 
- When creating a dedicated server with PunkBuster enabled then close it to create another but this time with PunkBuster disabled, PunkBuster will still be considered ON, on this new server.
- Display server's IP address in lobby, beside the match’s name (for direct IP join to work)
- Fixed a problem where a player could get stuck (and couldn’t get killed) after pressing the interaction key while wounded and getting rescued by a teammate at the same time.
- Fixed vehicles not being respawned if they were never used.
- A ranked match that is already started will not be listed in the match list.
- Fixed users not being able to see a match if the host switched match mode after a rank.  Prevent the host from changing the server setting in a Ranked Match through the console.
- Fixed a glitch that could make a player invisible to another. 
- Improved match start conditions.  Ranked games can now also start if the player max is attained and everybody but the host is ready.
- Fixed if a user has too many user maps and tries to enter the map rotation menu in a Player or Ranked match, he would get disconnected.
- Fixed incorrect check for negative values when adjusting diamond count. 
- Fixed a problem where a player would render through objects if healing a wounded playing while being wounded at the same time. 
- Fixed players with same name by using identifiers instead of names.
- Always validate the diamond pool after class upgrades, reset or rank up to avoid getting more diamonds than the player is supposed to for his rank. 
- Fixed reload not being interrupted on the host when a client picks a weapon while reloading.
- Fixed crash when creating a LAN game without a network cable.
- Fixed a random crash when joining a game. 
- Fixed to make sure game is minimized in order to show the website when clicking on ubi.com
- Fixed crash in editor when deleting many objects in very rapid succession.
- Fixed crash in editor during parsing of the map headers. 
- Fixed a random crash that could happen when pressing ESC to cancel a Benchmark run.
- Added CPU Intensive benchmark test run.
- Allow launching the Dedicated Server Launcher in command line.


----------



## Katamaranoid (5. November 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Man kann sehr wohl bei der Malaria drauf gehen, Ich habe das Problem grade
> Ich bin in Pala, bei dem Priester und soll ne halbe Meile weiter den Bestatter watt geben..
> Ich hab das jetzt min. 5mal wiederholt aber ich geh immer mitten vorm Ziel drauf !!! paar hundert meter würd ich sagen
> Das aller dümmste..das die Gegner immer kurz davor mit ihrne Jeeps kommen  die muss ich ja abballern aber die kosten werdvolle Zeit !!! ohne die würd ich das bestimmt schaffen...
> ...



vielleicht hat das auch mit der "Krankheitsstufe" zu tun? 
im pause menü steht iwo sowad... schau ma bitte nach ^^
ich hab krankheitsstufe 0, weil ich immer schön brav die medikamente nehm


----------



## catcher8586 (5. November 2008)

Jo ist mir auch grad so ergangen, lag zwar net an der Malaria sondern daran, dass ich 100m tief gefallen bin, und ich hatte vergessen zu speichern


----------



## ShrinkField (5. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> vielleicht hat das auch mit der "Krankheitsstufe" zu tun?
> im pause menü steht iwo sowad... schau ma bitte nach ^^
> ich hab krankheitsstufe 0, weil ich immer schön brav die medikamente nehm




Krankheitsstufe ?

Hab ich noch nirgents gesehen O_o Ok, ich werd schauen nachher wenn ich das Game lade.
Kann ja auch ein komischer Zufall sein.. weil ich ja woanders gespeichert hab und grad da die Krankheit extrem ausbricht, wo ich den anderen Weg gegangen bin hatte ich garkein Anfall...


Zu den Patch:

Könnte das jemand so halbwegs auf Deutsch übersetzten ? Bin nicht so bewandert im Englischen..
oder behebt der auch Fehler im SP ?

gruß ShrinkField


----------



## catcher8586 (5. November 2008)

Fixed sowohl SP als auch MP bugs!


----------



## adler93 (5. November 2008)

Beim Media-Markt gibts das grade für 39€, ist das Game so viel Geld wert  ?


----------



## catcher8586 (5. November 2008)

auf jeden Fall, hab für meine Collectors-Box 59€ bezahlt und ist jeden Cent wert!


----------



## Malkav85 (5. November 2008)

Hab mir das Game jetzt auch geholt und muss sagen: Super geil. 

Endlich mal wieder ein Spiel mit einer guten Story, super Grafik auch für schwächere Systeme, realistische Gegner und tolle Atmosphäre.


----------



## Lucky.Smile (5. November 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Hab mir das Game jetzt auch geholt und muss sagen: Super geil.
> 
> Endlich mal wieder ein Spiel mit einer guten Story, super Grafik auch für schwächere Systeme, realistische Gegner und tolle Atmosphäre.



Wenn man die ersten 5 Minuten das Game an hat, dann scheint das so. Aber Story???? Gar keine!!!


----------



## Dmarc3456 (5. November 2008)

catcher8586 schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall, hab für meine Collectors-Box 59€ bezahlt und ist jeden Cent wert!


 
Ich hatte sogar die "Spezial Collectors Edition" -zwischen dem Poster war ein Stück Bratkartoffel (oder sowas)   
Der Fettfleck am Poster is noch zu sehen

Klinkt komisch - is aber so.


----------



## ShrinkField (5. November 2008)

Dmarc3456 schrieb:


> Ich hatte sogar die "Spezial Collectors Edition" -zwischen dem Poster war ein Stück Bratkartoffel (oder sowas)
> Der Fettfleck am Poster is noch zu sehen
> 
> Klinkt komisch - is aber so.



Hahahaecht ?? Den scheiß hätt ich den wieder zurück geschickt !

Ich denke Far Cry 2 ist kein Fehlkauf gewesen...Action ist da ( kann man sich auch selber mitn paar granaten machen^^), Abwechslung auch zum größen Teil vorhanden, allgemein ist dass Spiel doch zu empfehlen !
Die KI erlaubt sich hier und da auch mal ein paar Fehler, was auch amüsant ist


----------



## Cionara (5. November 2008)

Zum Blödsinn machen irre gut geeignet ='D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2008)

Es scheint ein Patch verfügbar zu sein....

Jeden Falls lädt mir der Auto Updater gerade einen runter....

Ich hoffe meine Spielstände funktionieren dann noch.....

Mfg


----------



## CeresPK (5. November 2008)

habt ihr auch das Problem das ihr das HDR nicht einschalten könnt?
mein System wären
E6600@3,15GHZ
9800GTX (180.43 Treiber)
4GBRam


----------



## Katamaranoid (5. November 2008)

adler93 schrieb:


> Beim Media-Markt gibts das grade für 39€, ist das Game so viel Geld wert  ?



spass machen tuts auf alle fälle, aber es gibt auch dinge im game die gehen einem tierisch auf den sack, da wäre zum einen die rumfahrenden gegner, die auf dich schießen sobald sie die auf 1km entfernung riechen, und denen du jede minute mindestens zehnmal begegnest.. dann das total sinnlos eingefügte malaria, und zum schluss die einfach komplett weggelassene story ^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. November 2008)

Echt SUPER der Patch 1.01 !!  

Jetzt funktioniert der Widescreen-Fix nicht mehr !  

Ich warte jetzt mit dem FC2 - weiterspielen bis Racer_S den Fix angepasst hat!


----------



## catcher8586 (6. November 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> habt ihr auch das Problem das ihr das HDR nicht einschalten könnt?
> mein System wären
> E6600@3,15GHZ
> 9800GTX (180.43 Treiber)
> 4GBRam




Vielleicht liegt es am Treiber, habe den neuseten Nicht-Beta-Treiber und es geht!


----------



## Fransen (6. November 2008)

So, jetzt habe ich den ersten Patch zum Startpost hinzugefügt.

Und nochmal für alle:

*Far Cry 2 Patch 1.01 im lokalen Download*


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. November 2008)

hiho
hab ma angefangen eine map zu basteln fehlen nurnoch möbel usw in den häusern
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
feedback ist erwünscht


----------



## Player007 (6. November 2008)

Habs heute durch gezockt 
Was habt ihr als letztes ausgewählt?
Die Batterie oder die Diamanten?

Ich hab die Batterie genommen, gab es ne schöne Explosion ^^

Gruß


----------



## CentaX (6. November 2008)

Bargh... hört doch bitte auf auch nur das kleinste Detail über die Story zu verraten... ich bin noch nicht durch


----------



## NixBlick (7. November 2008)

Hab heute mal wieder eine Runde gespielt. Es laufen nicht nur Tiere gegen stehende Autos auch Menschen und sie sterben daran, ja die Gegner die sonst ~10-15 Schuss aushalten  
Ach ja hab mit dem Mörser eine Wachposten zerlegt, und einer lief dann *rückwärts* davon weg 

Am Montag kommt mein Freund wieder dann will er sicher auch seinen nun aufgerüsteten PC mit FC 2 zurück.
Erzählt mir jemand das Ende? Aber Spoiler für die anderen nicht vergessen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (7. November 2008)

Ob man die Batterie oder das andere nimmt ist egal.


----------



## ShrinkField (7. November 2008)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Hab heute mal wieder eine Runde gespielt. Es laufen nicht nur Tiere gegen stehende Autos auch Menschen und sie sterben daran, ja die Gegner die sonst ~10-15 Schuss aushalten
> Ach ja hab mit dem Mörser eine Wachposten zerlegt, und einer lief dann *rückwärts* davon weg



Ich stand mal auf einer kleinen Insel, auf der anderen Flußseite, höchstes 15m von mir weg steht der Gegner und will rüber..versucht es und ertrinkt..

grüße ShrinkField


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. November 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ob man die Batterie oder das andere nimmt ist egal.



Kannste sowas wenigstens spoilern !!!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. November 2008)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Hab heute mal wieder eine Runde gespielt. Es laufen nicht nur Tiere gegen stehende Autos auch Menschen und sie sterben daran, ja die Gegner die sonst ~10-15 Schuss aushalten
> Ach ja hab mit dem Mörser eine Wachposten zerlegt, und einer lief dann *rückwärts* davon weg
> 
> Am Montag kommt mein Freund wieder dann will er sicher auch seinen nun aufgerüsteten PC mit FC 2 zurück.
> Erzählt mir jemand das Ende? Aber Spoiler für die anderen nicht vergessen


 
He,He....

Ähnliches kann ich auch berichten....

Zwei Kampftrucks kommen mir entgegen und wollen mich Frontal Angreifen....dumm nur einer fuhr zu weit links in die Schlucht rein.....Ein Gegner weniger....

An einer bewachten Kreuzung sprangen zwei in einem Jeep und fuhren einen Kameraden um........der flog quer durchs Lager über meinen Jeep hinweg.......Leider konnte ich nicht schnell Genug einen Screen machen....sah lustig aus....

Mfg


----------



## Overlord84 (7. November 2008)

Moin.Kann mir jemand Helfen kann meine Maps nicht Veröffentlichen.Da steht immer nv.obwohl ich schon 2 Maps erstellt hab.


----------



## Sash (7. November 2008)

mir gefällts ganz gut.. naja die KI ist bei einigen mehr wie eine geistige behinderung, aber sonst.. fands nur lustig zu sehen das fc2 nur 4gb hat, statt 12 oder so wie angegeben. glaub selbst fc1 hatte mehr.


----------



## exa (7. November 2008)

ich habs jetz auch und mir gefällts nicht soo sehr...

far cry ist das nicht! ein passender titel wäre iwie GTA: african gang wars

alles braun in braun, atmosphäre is nicht vorhanden (zumindest nicht die von afrika)

mal sehn wies weiter geht


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. November 2008)

exa schrieb:


> ich habs jetz auch und mir gefällts nicht soo sehr...
> 
> far cry ist das nicht! ein passender titel wäre iwie GTA: african gang wars
> 
> ...


 

Da gebe ich Dir recht....

Es nervt ständig quer über die Karte zu fahren....aber am schlimmsten finde ich die ständigen kleinen Scharmützel an fast jeder Kreuzung...

Vorallen Dingen nervt es, dass man gerade die Kreuzung geräumt hat .... einen 2 Kilometer weiter fährt, umdreht, und schon ist die Kreuzung wieder voll besetzt ????? Wie realistisch ist das ???? 

Das irgend wann die geräumten Kreuzungen wieder besetzt werden ist schon akzeptabel, aber doch nicht innerhalb weniger Minuten....

Es nervt auch, das wenn man ein Lager geräumt hat, plötzlich 2 min. später aus irgendwelchen Gebüschen neue Gegner auftauchen und ein in den Rücken schießen...

Über die Grafik kann ich Dich beruhigen...es wird schicker, besonders am Rand der Karte die Wüsten und Dünenlandschaft sieht klasse aus, aber trotzdem vermisse ich im Dschungel irgendwie blühende Pflanzen....alles nur grünes Blattwerk....

Mfg


----------



## Mr.Maison (7. November 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Habs heute durch gezockt
> Was habt ihr als letztes ausgewählt?
> Die Batterie oder die Diamanten?
> 
> ...



Hi,

genau wie die anderen würde ich es gut finden wenn



Spoiler



...sieht doch viel schicker aus - oder?



von euch genutzt wird. 



> Es nervt auch, das wenn man ein Lager geräumt hat, plötzlich 2 min. später aus irgendwelchen Gebüschen neue Gegner auftauchen und ein in den Rücken schießen...
> 
> Über die Grafik kann ich Dich beruhigen...es wird schicker, besonders am Rand der Karte die Wüsten und Dünenlandschaft sieht klasse aus, aber trotzdem vermisse ich im Dschungel irgendwie blühende Pflanzen....alles nur grünes Blattwerk....



Stimmt, ich hätte es gut gefunden wenn statt der vielen Lager an Kreuzungen es mehr wilde Tiere wie Silberrücken, Löwen, riesige Würgeschlangen etc. gegeben hätte die einen angreifen.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## CeresPK (7. November 2008)

ich hätte mir mehr zivilisten gewünscht mehr tiere und davon noch in höherer zahl wären auch fein gewesen


----------



## Brzeczek (7. November 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ich hätte mir mehr zivilisten gewünscht mehr tiere und davon noch in höherer zahl wären auch fein gewesen





Was ich mir noch gewünscht hätte ist das die Leute einfach nicht aus dehn Autos Fallen wenn man die in ihren Karren Erschießt


----------



## CiSaR (7. November 2008)

Aber mal ganz ehrlich die größte verarsche ist doch das man die Reifen nicht zerschießen kann! Hallo Ubisoft habt ihr sie noch alle? Was soll der Mist?
Wie geil würde es kommen wenn einem so ein Jeep entgegenkommt und man ihm schön den Vorderreifen zerschießt und der genau, nach lauter Überschlägen, vor einem liegen bleibt.


----------



## Katamaranoid (7. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz ehrlich die größte verarsche ist doch das man die Reifen nicht zerschießen kann! Hallo Ubisoft habt ihr sie noch alle? Was soll der Mist?
> Wie geil würde es kommen wenn einem so ein Jeep entgegenkommt und man ihm schön den Vorderreifen zerschießt und der genau, nach lauter Überschlägen, vor einem liegen bleibt.




vielleicht kommen noch iwelche "Mods" wie: der FC2Reifenzerschießmöglichmachmod


----------



## Cionara (7. November 2008)

Aber umso shittiger wenn man selber dann den Reifen kaputt kriegt. Müssten sie einbauen dass man den wechselt =/


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (7. November 2008)

ey wie bescheuert is das denn .. ich hab das spiel vor mir liegen will seit ewigkeiten zocken aber da die pfeifen ja den 20. buchstaben net auf die anleitung mit drauf gedruckt ham wird das nix -.-

ich find den thread nimmer wo es den tip gab was man probieren soll bzw an welche stelle die letzte zahl/buchstabe hin kommt kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Malkav85 (7. November 2008)

Nachdem ich das Spiel jetzt mal einige Stunden gespielt habe, bin ich doch sehr ernüchtert. 

Die Story ist so lala und die Gegner echt eigenartig. Einige halten stundenlangen MG Beschuss stand und andere liegen bei ner Handwaffe schon am Boden -.- Zudem sind die andauernden Wiederholungen des Angriffs (2 Schießen, 2 andere rennen zum Auto und fahren/schießen auf dich los) nervend.


----------



## CiSaR (7. November 2008)

Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener schrieb:


> ey wie bescheuert is das denn .. ich hab das spiel vor mir liegen will seit ewigkeiten zocken aber da die pfeifen ja den 20. buchstaben net auf die anleitung mit drauf gedruckt ham wird das nix -.-
> 
> ich find den thread nimmer wo es den tip gab was man probieren soll bzw an welche stelle die letzte zahl/buchstabe hin kommt kann mir wer helfen?



Alle Buchstaben von a-z und alle Zahlen von 0-9.


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (7. November 2008)

okay aber an welche stelle^^ an erster oder an letzter des ersten feldes?


----------



## CiSaR (7. November 2008)

Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener schrieb:


> okay aber an welche stelle^^ an erster oder an letzter des ersten feldes?



Wenn es das erste Feld ist würde ich sagen an erster. Wenn nicht dann eine Stelle nach der anderen. Bruteforce halt


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (7. November 2008)

naja ich denke mal das erste feld da es nur 3 buchstaben hat


----------



## CiSaR (7. November 2008)

Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener schrieb:


> naja ich denke mal das erste feld da es nur 3 buchstaben hat



Na dann viel Glück, wenn nicht ruf beim Kundenservice an.


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (7. November 2008)

jetzt klappst ... aber net per A-Z / 0-9 sondern komplizierter ... ubisoft wollts wahrscheinlich so


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. November 2008)

Mal ein paar Screens.....

Meine BESTEN Parkplätze....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiel mit dem Feuer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab Dich....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein bisschen Natur....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Brzeczek (7. November 2008)

Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener schrieb:


> jetzt klappst ... aber net per A-Z / 0-9 sondern komplizierter ... ubisoft wollts wahrscheinlich so





hä wie jetzt ?! 

P.S: mann kommt auch viel viel viel einfacher an Key`s.....


----------



## NukeEliminator (8. November 2008)

Das erste Feld hat bei mir nur 3 Stellen (FC2), ist glaube ich normal so


----------



## push@max (8. November 2008)

@Rosstaeuscher    wirklich tolle Bilder, *aber*  mit Crysis (Warhead) kann das Spiel vom grafischen nicht mithalten.

Wie siehts aber den z.Z mit dem Verkauf aus...hab gehört das es nicht so rosig laufen soll (vielleicht liegt es doch am Afrika-Style ?)


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (8. November 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> hä wie jetzt ?!
> 
> P.S: mann kommt auch viel viel viel einfacher an Key`s.....



wenn man das "falsch" eingibt bekommt man nen link wo man auf die "unlock" seite von FC kommt ... 

da dann cd-key und anfragecode eingeben > bekommste freischaltcode und dein cdkey geht auf einmal?!? 

ziemlich bescheuertes system was sich die leut da ausgedacht haben 

... ja mir is klar das man leichter an cd-keys kommt


----------



## Fransen (8. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wie siehts aber den z.Z mit dem Verkauf aus...hab gehört das es nicht so rosig laufen soll (vielleicht liegt es doch am Afrika-Style ?)



Habe ich auch gehört, Warhead soll sich besser Verkauft haben, leider habe auch ich keine genaueren Zahlen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. November 2008)

sagt ma, erkennt man dad eigentlich irgendwie, wenn einer dich mim mörser killen will, von wo der schießt?


----------



## Bastardoxx (8. November 2008)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Echt SUPER der Patch 1.01 !!
> 
> Jetzt funktioniert der Widescreen-Fix nicht mehr !
> 
> Ich warte jetzt mit dem FC2 - weiterspielen bis Racer_S den Fix angepasst hat!




Hi

Hab das selbe problem.
Geht nur im Fenstermodus.
Freut mich natürlich das jemand schon dran ist es anzupassen.

Nur doof das ich derzeit kein anderes Spiel so interessiert.
Also warten.


----------



## Frosch007 (8. November 2008)

Ich habe ein Fenstermodusproblem.
Folgendes: mit der DirectX 9 Einstellung kann ich das Spiel ohne Probleme spielen, wenn ich aber jetzt mit DirectX 10 spielen will, dann geht er immer in den Fenstermodus ich kann zwar ALT + Enter Drücken dann wechselt er zwar wieder auf Vollbild, aber nach 5 Sekunden geht er wieder in den Fenstermodus.
Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?
Und hat Jemand eine Lösung ??

(Windows Vista 64, neuester Nvidia Treiber 180.43, DirectX Update vom November)


----------



## CiSaR (8. November 2008)

Frosch007 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Fenstermodusproblem.
> Folgendes: mit der DirectX 9 Einstellung kann ich das Spiel ohne Probleme spielen, wenn ich aber jetzt mit DirectX 10 spielen will, dann geht er immer in den Fenstermodus ich kann zwar ALT + Enter Drücken dann wechselt er zwar wieder auf Vollbild, aber nach 5 Sekunden geht er wieder in den Fenstermodus.
> Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?
> Und hat Jemand eine Lösung ??
> ...



Geh mal in diesen Ordner: C:\Users\*****\Documents\My Games\Far Cry 2
und öffne die GamerProfile.xml mit dem Texteditor und da gibt es den Punkt Fullscreen und da setzt du eine 1 hinter. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Es gibt auch eine Einstellung die heißt: ForceWidescreen, setzt doch mal ne 1 dahinter (an die mit dem Widescreen Problem).


----------



## Frosch007 (8. November 2008)

das habe ich auch schon Probiert,
Hilft leider nix, das Problem besteht immer noch.
Aber danke für den Tipp,
hat noch jemand einen Tipp ???


----------



## ShrinkField (8. November 2008)

Frosch007 schrieb:


> das habe ich auch schon Probiert,
> Hilft leider nix, das Problem besteht immer noch.
> Aber danke für den Tipp,
> hat noch jemand einen Tipp ???



nimm einfach ein anderen Treiber, am besten die 178. Reihe


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> @Rosstaeuscher    wirklich tolle Bilder, *aber*  mit Crysis (Warhead) kann das Spiel vom grafischen nicht mithalten.



Da stimme ich zu....

Sieht aber trotzdem klasse aus....

Mfg


----------



## HeinzNeu (9. November 2008)

Hallo Freunde,
seit Kurzem sürzt das Spiel auf der Vista Partition ab, ich lande auf dem Desktop ohne irgend eine Fehlermeldung.
Auf der XP-Part. ist das bisher sehr selten vorgekommen.
Die Temps. überwache ich im OSD von RivaTuner. Alle temps. sind im "grünen Bereich".
Was ist zu tun?


----------



## CentaX (9. November 2008)

Hast du zufällig auch noch nicht das SP1 installiert?
Ich habs nicht drauf, weil meine WLAN Karte dann nicht erkannt wird. Bei mir stürzt es auch ab (Tipp: Schnellspeichern benutzen^^).
Ein Kumpel hat ne LAN- Verbindung (*neid*), hat das SP1 drauf und bei ihm stürzts nicht ab... :/


----------



## HeinzNeu (9. November 2008)

Sp1 ist installiert. Inzwischen habe ich gehört, DX10 soll im Zusammenhang mit der 64 bit Vers. für dieses "back-to-the-desktop-problem" verantwortlich sein.
Es kann doch wohl nicht sein, dass Jahre nach der Einführung von 64 bit bzw. DX10 insoweit keine lauffähigen Spiele auf den Markt gebracht werden, bzw. das nicht mit dem ersten Patch behoben wird.


----------



## CentaX (9. November 2008)

Das glaube ich aber nicht... ich lass es auf DX9 laufen 
Seltsam, wir haben beide Vista x64 - okay. Dann hörts schon auf. Wir haben komplett andere Hardware, du hast das SP1 (ich nicht), ich spiele unter DX9 und du unter DX10. Bitte... woran kanns noch liegen? oO


----------



## HeinzNeu (9. November 2008)

Da ich zwei Partitionen habe (Vista Home Premium 64bit und XP 32bit), ist es mir möglich direkte Vergleiche zu ziehen. Bislang waren die Abstürze auf Vista nicht so häufig. Insbesondere in Situationen, in denen der Spieler fast umgekommen wäre. Ich dachte anfangs, es läge am Speicher... 
Seit heute nach ca 2 min. Auch nachdem ich auf DX9 umgestellt hatte. 
Auf XP gab es zwar nur sehr wenige Abstürze, aber es gab sie. Deshalb scheint das kein Problem von DX10 und/oder einer 64bit Plattform zu sein.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. November 2008)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Sp1 ist installiert. Inzwischen habe ich gehört, DX10 soll im Zusammenhang mit der 64 bit Vers. für dieses "back-to-the-desktop-problem" verantwortlich sein.
> Es kann doch wohl nicht sein, dass Jahre nach der Einführung von 64 bit bzw. DX10 insoweit keine lauffähigen Spiele auf den Markt gebracht werden, bzw. das nicht mit dem ersten Patch behoben wird.





CentaX schrieb:


> Das glaube ich aber nicht... ich lass es auf DX9 laufen
> Seltsam, wir haben beide Vista x64 - okay. Dann hörts schon auf. Wir haben komplett andere Hardware, du hast das SP1 (ich nicht), ich spiele unter DX9 und du unter DX10. Bitte... woran kanns noch liegen? oO




I*ch hatte das selbe Problem unter Vista 64....es soll in der Tat ein Vista Problem sein...Mircrosoft und Nvidia schieben sich gegenseitig den schwarzen Peter zu....

Die Lösung hatte ich schon mal geschrieben....

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten....

*

*Den Graka Treiber VOLLSTÄNDIG deinstallieren auch die Reste die Übrig bleiben mit dem Tool Driver Sweeper...am besten im Abgesicherten Modus...*
*Die Graka hat zuviel OC....das war bei mir das Problem...Crysis und Stalker liefen zwar einwandfrei, aber FarCry scheint sehr empfindlich mit hohem OC zu sein (kleine Rechenfehler bei der Graka bei hohem OC sind normal, merkt man aber normaler Weise nicht )...ich habe den OC meiner Graka minimal zurück genommen GPU 10Mhz und Shader und Speicher jeweils um 50Mhz....und schon lief es einwandfrei...*
Bevor ich den OC etwas zurück genommen habe, war ich alle 10 min. auf dem Desktop...mit einem "Treiber wurde zurück gesetzt" Fehler....

Mfg


----------



## HeinzNeu (9. November 2008)

Vielen Dank. 
Wenn ich den alten Treiber (180.43) deinstalliere, soll ich denselben dann nochmal installieren?
Der 180.43er ist ja von NVidia gerade auf FC2 zugeschnitten worden.
Übrigens bekomme ich keine Fehlermeldung, Treiber ist wiederhergestellt worden... Einfach zurück auf den Destop, als hätte man in der Konsole "quit" eingegeben.

Das Merkwürdige an der Sache ist, dass die GrafKa unter XP genau dieselben OC-Einstellungen hat und dort läuft´s ohne Probleme. 
Ich versuch´s mal mit einer Reduktion der GarfKaOC-Einstellungen


----------



## CentaX (9. November 2008)

Glaube kaum, dass es an Nvidia liegt... ich hab nämlich ne HD4850  Und der Fehler taucht bereits beim Powercolor- Standardtakt von 665/950 auf... AMD Vorgabe wäre 625/993... Powercolor hat aber billigeren Speicher verbaut, muss den evtl. auch noch etwas weiter runtertakten und testen.
Bei 700 mhz Chiptakt häufen sich die Abstürze auch nicht...


----------



## Nexxus-VIII (9. November 2008)

Frosch007 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Fenstermodusproblem.
> Folgendes: mit der DirectX 9 Einstellung kann ich das Spiel ohne Probleme spielen, wenn ich aber jetzt mit DirectX 10 spielen will, dann geht er immer in den Fenstermodus ich kann zwar ALT + Enter Drücken dann wechselt er zwar wieder auf Vollbild, aber nach 5 Sekunden geht er wieder in den Fenstermodus.
> Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?
> Und hat Jemand eine Lösung ??
> ...


Hey, ich habe mich gestern auch tierisch mit diesem Problem rumgeschlagen, im Netz auch nicht wirklich ne Lösung gefunden. Und dann bin ich durch Zufall darauf gestoßen, kannst es ja mal probieren:

Ich habe FC2 im geschützten Modus gestartet (via Rechtsklick im Spiele-Browser) -das ging-, und dann habe ich im Optionsmenü den Fenstermodus ausgeschaltet. Dann das Spiel beendet und im normalen Modus neu gestartet - und schon ging es...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. November 2008)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Wenn ich den alten Treiber (180.43) deinstalliere, soll ich denselben dann nochmal installieren?
> Der 180.43er ist ja von NVidia gerade auf FC2 zugeschnitten worden.
> Übrigens bekomme ich keine Fehlermeldung, Treiber ist wiederhergestellt worden... Einfach zurück auf den Destop, als hätte man in der Konsole "quit" eingegeben.
> ...




Den Treiber kannst Du natürlich nochmal installieren....laut Meinung im Netz könnten Treibereste von alten Treiber sich kabbeln....

Das Problem soll nur unter Vista auftreten....ob ATI auch davon betroffen ist, weis ich nicht .... ich habe nur von Nvidia gelesen....

Mfg


----------



## HeinzNeu (9. November 2008)

Das Problem tritt unter Vista sehr häufig auf. 
Auf einen Tipp, wonach die GrafKa mit den Taktraten (GPU, Shaders und VRAM) etwas geändert werden müsse, habe ich gehört und bislang damit Erfolg gehabt. Zuvor stürzte das Spiel nach ca. 2 min. ab.

Manche OC-Taktraten in der Kombination mit Vista scheint dem Spiel Probleme zu bereiten. Dabei scheint es egal zu sein, ob die OC-Raten (geringfügig) nach unten oder nach oben gehen.


----------



## Brzeczek (10. November 2008)

Frosch007 schrieb:


> das habe ich auch schon Probiert,
> Hilft leider nix, das Problem besteht immer noch.
> Aber danke für den Tipp,
> hat noch jemand einen Tipp ???




Einfach Alt und Eingabe Taste Drücken  bzw kurz vor der Eingabe mal Alt Tyb auf dem Desktop dann wieder auf Far Cry 2 dann Alt Eingabetaste Drücken.

Bei mir ging das immer.


----------



## TobiMontana (11. November 2008)

Kann es sein, dass der Tag und NAcht Wechsel nur biem Schlafen klappt oder extrem langsam ist?

Ich hab nämlich bis Nachts geschlafen bin aufgestanden hab n Lager überfallen und dann weiter und es bleibt dauernd nacht!!!

Muss ich erst wieder Schlafen das Tag ist?


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. November 2008)

Der Wechsel ist leider ziemlich langsam... Ne Zeitspanne wie bei Stalker wäre perfekt gewesen.
Aber ist nicht so schlimm, bei Nacht sieht FC2 eh nicht sooo toll aus 

Test von FC2 bei CB:
ComputerBase - Far Cry 2

Spricht alle wichtigen Kritikpunkte an.

Ich hab jetzt inzwischen herausgefunden was mich am Spiel am meisten stört, nämlich der Name! Far Cry war ein übelst geiles Game und FC2 hat eigentlich nur von diesem guten Namen profitiert. Viele würden das Spiel sonst wahrscheinlich mit ganz anderen Augen sehen.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2008)

Freue mich schon auf das Game.

Cooler Thread, erstmal richtig durchlesen.


----------



## push@max (11. November 2008)

Weiss jemand wann der 8.11er Treiber rauskommt? Erhoffe mir die Beseitigung der lästigen Ruckler...eigentlich kamen doch die Treiber von AMD/ATI schon am Anfang des Monats raus?


----------



## Mr.Maison (11. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wann der 8.11er Treiber rauskommt? Erhoffe mir die Beseitigung der lästigen Ruckler...eigentlich kamen doch die Treiber von AMD/ATI schon am Anfang des Monats raus?



Ich hatte auch diese Ruckler unter Vista trotz bis zu ~60FPS. Der Konsolenbefehl: gfx_MaxFps 30 behebt das und damit läuft es rund!


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (11. November 2008)

Ach ist das Ruckelproblem nicht nur bei mir vorhanden? Das sind so komische Mikroruckler beim Laufen  sieht aus als würde man durch die Landschaft schwimmen (habe HD4850)


----------



## ShrinkField (11. November 2008)

Naja, ich spiel noch mit DX9 habe mir aber den nHancer geladen und im Menü auf "Kombiniert" + 16xS gestellt..im TreiberMenü hab ich auf "anwendungsgesteuert"..AF auch..und auf Supersampling eingestellt.
Auserdem 2x2 ** + 4x MS...


Also ich find dass das game jetzt noch beteutend besser aussieht als vorher !
(Kostet auch kaum Leistung wie ich das bemerkt hab)

Danke an die PCGH Redakteure für den Super(gut erklärten) Artikel im aktuellen Heft (Mehr Bildqualität)

ps:meint ihr man kann noch mehr raus holen ? kenn mich mit den kombinierten AA+2x4msaa nicht aus so 


grüße ShrinkField


----------



## Mr.Maison (11. November 2008)

Wo finde ich im 2tem Akt / Südteil Medikamente?


----------



## Player007 (11. November 2008)

Gute Nachrichten:
Far Cry 2 wurde bereits über eine Million mal verkauft 
Da sind zwar auch die Konsolen drinne aber egal ^^

ComputerBase - Absatzzahlen: Erster Meilenstein für ?Far Cry 2?

Gruß


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (11. November 2008)

Hm auf DirectX 9 läuft es ruckelfrei! Sweet!


----------



## Stomper (11. November 2008)

hmmm irgendwie bewirkt der Hotfix bei mir Garnichts!!!
hab nen 24zöller (1920-1200) und da läuft wenn ich AA + AF aktivieren will mal ohne C-Fire gar nix!
Ultra Hoch kein Problem nur ich will AA,Af haben >.< 
Ich glaub ich verkauf den wieder und hol mir nen kleineren xD 

Jemand ne ahnung wieso der Hotfix bei mir nix hilft? C-Fire an und es läuft gar nix mehr... 16 FPS lölz... ohne C-Fire ca. 30 -.- aber halt ohne AA,AF auf Ultra. 
Brauch jemand nen 24 Zoll Monitor? 

lg Stomper


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. November 2008)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Wo finde ich im 2tem Akt / Südteil Medikamente?


 

Du must den Arzt in der Stadt besuchen, den Du vor den Aufflammen der Kämpfe warnen solltest...das Boot mit den Waffen hast Du schon verteidigt ????....der gibt Dir wieder Pässe, wofür Du Medi bekommst...

Mfg


----------



## jaytech (12. November 2008)

Funktioniert bei euch das Einschalten von AA im Treiber? Bei mir klappt es irgendwie nur wenn ich es im Spiel mache.

Aso, hab ne ATI Karte, also geht die Frage in erster Linie an ATInutzer.


----------



## Sash (12. November 2008)

hab nun alle waffen freigeschaltet. wollte mal fragen was für waffen ihr empfiehlt? ích hab mom als sturmgewehr das m5, handfeuerwaffe die kleine mit schaldämpfer, mac10 und sprengsätze. als scharfschützengewehr das 50er für 35 steine, das lmg was man für 20 steine bekommt, weiß die genaue bez. mom nicht, und den raketenwerfer. was sollte ich mir noch gönnen? ist der carl raketenwerfer besser als der normale? weil ist ja teuerer.. ah ja flammenwerfer hab ich auch schon plus alle verbesserungen.. bin noch am überlegen wegen raketenwerfer, granatwerfer, das teurere lmg usw.. gibt mal tipps....


----------



## Wolf240187 (12. November 2008)

hallo.

ich habe mir heute far cry 2 gekauft. als ich es installieren wollte, zeigte mir mein laufwerk das spiel gar nicht erst an. was kann ich nun machen, damit ich spielen kann. bitte um schnelle hilfe!!


----------



## Brzeczek (12. November 2008)

Wolf240187 schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> ich habe mir heute far cry 2 gekauft. als ich es installieren wollte, zeigte mir mein laufwerk das spiel gar nicht erst an. was kann ich nun machen, damit ich spielen kann. bitte um schnelle hilfe!!




Hast du es mal in ein anderes Laufwerk getan ? 
Gehen andere CD/DVD in das Laufwerk ?
Probier mal das Game in ein anderen PC ob es sich da Installieren lässt , wenn es dann nicht geht umtauschen, das kann mal Passieren das die DVD defekt ist. 


Was noch sein kann, hast du überhaubt ein DVD Laufwerk ?


----------



## Wolf240187 (12. November 2008)

ja hab ein dvd laufwerk. ok ich versuchs mal mit einem anderem laufwerk. kann man das spiel überhaupt umtauschen wenn es schon geöffnet wurde?


----------



## CiSaR (12. November 2008)

Wolf240187 schrieb:


> ja hab ein dvd laufwerk. ok ich versuchs mal mit einem anderem laufwerk. kann man das spiel überhaupt umtauschen wenn es schon geöffnet wurde?



Solange du den Kaufbeleg noch hast und du die DVD nicht deinem Hund (wenn du einen hast) zum spielen gegeben hast sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## FaStMinD85 (12. November 2008)

Hallo...

wollte mich mal kurz wegen eines Problems mit meinem FC 2 erkundigen.
Habe das Spiel gestern mal kurz angezockt, mitten im Spielen poppte eine Meldung wegen Windowsupdates auf, weil er sie installieren wollte...von da an lief FC2 nur noch im Windowmodus...hab nach einer Einstellungsoption im Anzeigemenü gesucht, unter der ich wieder auf Vollbild stellen kann, aber Fehlanzeige. Habe heute mal meine Windowsauflösung hoch gedreht, wegen Platzmangels auf dem Desktop. 
Nun war das FC2 Fenster logischerweise noch kleiner. Ich habe die Auflösung von FC2 an die von Windows angeglichen mit dem Ergebniss, dass FC2 nun gleich garnicht mehr startet...
Wie bekomm ich jetzt am besten die Auflösung wieder runter gedreht und den Vollbildmodus wieder aktiviert unter dem Handycap, dass ich im Moment nicht mehr in das Spiel komme?


----------



## Stomper (12. November 2008)

Dokumente>My Games>Far Cry2> GamerProfile>Bearbeiten und hinter Fullscreen die 0 durch eine 1 ersetzen.
et voila es läuft auf Fullscreen 

Versuch einfach die Einstellungen vom Windows mal Rückgängig zu machen! vieleicht könnte das helfen!
Wenn nich dann Neu Installieren

lg Stomper


----------



## exa (12. November 2008)

irgendwie is das feuer auch ein wenig verarsche, oder???

ich mein ein buschfeuer, das nach 15 sek selbstständig wieder ausgeht... hallo???

ich habs jetz mal mehrere male echt drauf angelegt, und feuer ohne ende gemacht, aber keins is länger als 20 sek am wüten...


----------



## Roli (13. November 2008)

Gibts in Akt 2 keine Medis gegen die Malaria? Hab meine letzte Pille genommen und weiss net wo ich n neues quest bekomme...beim nächsten Anfall is finito :|


----------



## CiSaR (13. November 2008)

exa schrieb:


> irgendwie is das feuer auch ein wenig verarsche, oder???
> 
> ich mein ein buschfeuer, das nach 15 sek selbstständig wieder ausgeht... hallo???
> 
> ich habs jetz mal mehrere male echt drauf angelegt, und feuer ohne ende gemacht, aber keins is länger als 20 sek am wüten...



Ja da wäre ein Mod mal ganz toll


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. November 2008)

Roli schrieb:


> Gibts in Akt 2 keine Medis gegen die Malaria? Hab meine letzte Pille genommen und weiss net wo ich n neues quest bekomme...beim nächsten Anfall is finito :|


 

Das ist schon mehrfach hier geschrieben worden.....

Also nochmal....

Du must als erstes in die Stadt den Auftrag annehmen, das Boot mit den Waffen zu beschützen....

Ist das gelungen, dann bekommst Du den Auftrag den Arzt in der Stadt vor erneuten Kämpfen zu warnen und musst anschließend vor den Kämpfen aus der Stadt fliehen....

Wenn das Erledigt ist, ist der Arzt der Anlaufpunkt....der vergibt die "Bring-die-Pässe-gegen-Pillen-Jobs".....

Du wirst aber wahrscheinlich erst die Auftrags-Meldung brauchen "Jemanden suchen, der Medikamente besorgen kann"....

Auf der Karte der Stadt ist der Arzt dann auch mit dem Faust Symbol markiert.

Einfach mal besuchen....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. November 2008)

exa schrieb:


> irgendwie is das feuer auch ein wenig verarsche, oder???
> 
> ich mein ein buschfeuer, das nach 15 sek selbstständig wieder ausgeht... hallo???
> 
> ich habs jetz mal mehrere male echt drauf angelegt, und feuer ohne ende gemacht, aber keins is länger als 20 sek am wüten...


 

Da hast Du vollkommen Recht....manchmal ensteht auch nur ein kleines Feuer ..... und dann bricht ein richtiger Feuersturm aus, der ein halbe Lager vernichtet....

Was mich auch stört....warum kann ich keine Gebäude zerstören ???
Ich baller mit einem Raketenwerfer auf einen Blechunterstand und allenfals fallen ein paar Dachziegel runter.....

Warum sind diese Sandsack Mauern wie Beton ???? Wenn ich mit Volldampf dagegen fahre, müsste ich diese weg schieben können....das gleiche gilt für diese Blech unterstände die mit hauchdünnen Zweigen gebaut sind....ein Betonfeiler ist nicht so stabil wie die....

Das gleiche gilt für geparkte Fahrzeuge .... wenn ich mit Volldampf die hinten an der ecke erwische müsten die sich drehen bzw. man müßte da Durchbrechen können....aber Nein....die sind wie mit Patex festgeklebt...

Selbst die freistehenden Maschinengewehre sind wie Einbetoniert.....

Das würde doch so richtig Spaß machen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste so eine Straßensperre zu durchbrechen....erst den Jeep zur Seite rammen und dann mitten durch den Blechhunterstand.....und die Gegner spritzen zur Seite ......

Mfg


----------



## jaytech (13. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Da hast Du vollkommen Recht....manchmal ensteht auch nur ein kleines Feuer ..... und dann bricht ein richtiger Feuersturm aus, der ein halbe Lager vernichtet....
> 
> Was mich auch stört....warum kann ich keine Gebäude zerstören ???
> Ich baller mit einem Raketenwerfer auf einen Blechunterstand und allenfals fallen ein paar Dachziegel runter.....
> ...



Das stimmt, die Physik finde ich auch entäuschend.


----------



## NixBlick (13. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Da hast Du vollkommen Recht....manchmal ensteht auch nur ein kleines Feuer ..... und dann bricht ein richtiger Feuersturm aus, der ein halbe Lager vernichtet....


Das hängt mit dem Wetter zusammen. Wenn es windig ist dann kann schon mal die Hölle auf erden statt finden. Wenn es Regnet sich gar nicht ausbreitet. Hatte auch den Eindruck das es nachts eher mal größer wird als Tagsüber. 
Schade das es keinen Wetterbericht gibt dann können man sich immer dem Entsprechend ausrüsten


----------



## Fransen (13. November 2008)

exa schrieb:


> irgendwie is das feuer auch ein wenig verarsche, oder???
> 
> ich mein ein buschfeuer, das nach 15 sek selbstständig wieder ausgeht... hallo???
> 
> ich habs jetz mal mehrere male echt drauf angelegt, und feuer ohne ende gemacht, aber keins is länger als 20 sek am wüten...



/signed
Ich würde mich auch darüber freuen, gerade um das Feuer wurde vor dem Release viel Publicity gemacht, was davon übrig geblieben ist finde ich aber nicht so toll bzw. hätte ich mir mehr erwartet...

Leider kann man wie Rossteauscher schon sagt auch kein Haus so richtig zerlegen, gerade das war in Crysis schon mächtig cool und ein schöner bestandteil des Games, aber wieso fehlt das in FC??...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. November 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> /signed
> Ich würde mich auch darüber freuen, gerade um das Feuer wurde vor dem Release viel Publicity gemacht, was davon übrig geblieben ist finde ich aber nicht so toll bzw. hätte ich mir mehr erwartet...
> 
> Leider kann man wie Rossteauscher schon sagt auch kein Haus so richtig zerlegen, gerade das war in Crysis schon mächtig cool und ein schöner bestandteil des Games, aber wieso fehlt das in FC??...


 
Gerade auch, weil doch versprochen wurde, das man so ziemlich alles zerstören kann....oder habe ich mich verlesen ????

*Zitat:*
*Dunia Engine*​*"Die Dunia-Engine wurde vom preisgekrönten Ubisoft-Entwicklungsteam in Montréal speziell für Far Cry 2 entwickelt. Sie bietet zerstörbare Umgebungen in unübertroffenem Realismus, atemberaubende Spezialeffekte, u.a. dynamische Feuersbrünste und Sturmeffekte, Tag-Nacht-Zyklen in Echtzeit, ein dynamisches Musiksystem, nicht geskriptete Feind-KI und vieles mehr ."*

Viel zerstören läßt sich nicht....

Man kann nur das Gras abfackeln, die Fahrzeuge sprengen und die Bäume verlieren nur mal ein paar Blätter und Äste, die Häuser ein paar Dachziegel....

Vom Realismus der Zerstörbarkeit ist Crysis um längen besser.....

Schade eigentlich....denn es macht furchtbar Spaß mit dem Jeep querfeldein zu fahren....wenn man jetzt noch Straßensperren durchbrechen könnte, dann würden auch die langweiligen immer wiederkehrenden Minischarmützel an jeder 2. Kreuzung auch wieder richtig Spaß machen....vor allen Dingen, wenn man die Straßensperren mit einem Granatwerfer richtig zerlegen könnte.....

Wie so oft, wurde viel versprochen und nur wenig umgesetzt....

Wenn ich das Spiel durch habe, werde ich es wohl wieder verkaufen....macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, das nochmal zu spielen....

Mfg


----------



## Brzeczek (13. November 2008)

exa schrieb:


> irgendwie is das feuer auch ein wenig verarsche, oder???
> 
> ich mein ein buschfeuer, das nach 15 sek selbstständig wieder ausgeht... hallo???
> 
> ich habs jetz mal mehrere male echt drauf angelegt, und feuer ohne ende gemacht, aber keins is länger als 20 sek am wüten...




Mann muss es auch von der Seite sehen, wenn du am einen Ende der Map ein Feuer machst dann könnte es wenn der Wind Richtig steht das Ganze Spiel nieder Brennen  Auf ein Schlag.....

.....Außerdem ist es ja nur ein Spiel und wenn das möglich wehre dann hätten sich die ganzen Leute beschwert !!


----------



## Markusretz (13. November 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Mann muss es auch von der Seite sehen, wenn du am einen Ende der Map ein Feuer machst dann könnte es wenn der Wind Richtig steht das Ganze Spiel nieder Brennen  Auf ein Schlag.....
> 
> .....Außerdem ist es ja nur ein Spiel und wenn das möglich wehre dann hätten sich die ganzen Leute beschwert !!



Lol. Einfach ein Feuer legen und warten bis die ganze Karte abgefackelt ist 
Wär wohl zu einfach 

Nur woher sollen dann die ganzen Wachposten kommen wenn keiner mehr da ist? 



Muss euch auch mal loben.
Sehr interessanter Thread. Kann ich nur jeden interessierten empfehlen diesen komplett durchzulesen


----------



## Brzeczek (13. November 2008)

Da ist noch was. Wenn mann alles so Zerstören könnte wie in Crysis zb wäre Far Cry 2 wieder zu Hardware Hungrig gewesen und dann hätten die Leute deswegen wieder rumgeheult  

Mann kann es unmöglich jedem Recht machen .

Fary Cry 2 ist ein guter Ego Shoter aber nicht der besste, meine meinung nach waren die entwickler nicht überal Deteil verliebt, zumindest nicht dort wo ich es mir gewünscht hätte.


----------



## Player007 (14. November 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Da ist noch was. Wenn mann alles so Zerstören könnte wie in Crysis zb wäre Far Cry 2 wieder zu Hardware Hungrig gewesen und dann hätten die Leute deswegen wieder rumgeheult
> 
> Mann kann es unmöglich jedem Recht machen .
> 
> Fary Cry 2 ist ein guter Ego Shoter aber nicht der besste, meine meinung nach waren die entwickler nicht überal Deteil verliebt, zumindest nicht dort wo ich es mir gewünscht hätte.



Momentan wird sowieso jeder Ego Shooter mit der "Referenz" Crysis verglichen, von daher wird es schwer für andere Spiele, es besser zu machen.
Zum Beispiel ist die Story bei Far Cry 2 besser als bei Crysis, das war es aber auch schon fast 
Dafür ist die Grafik, vorallem die Texturen, nicht so pralle. Auch wenn die Beleuchtung beeindruckt 

Gruß


----------



## schmodel (15. November 2008)

*Naja*

Eigentlich finde ich das Spiel trotz elendlanger Wege gut.
Obwohls etwas nerft ständig Waffenhändler die um die halbe Karte fahren aufhalten muss (Waffen freischalten)
Klar die Berge die mann nicht als normaler Elitetekämpfer erklimmen kann (und aussenrumlaufen muss)versteh ich echt net-aber was ich als Spieler sogar nicht verstehe das es absoulut keine "erklärenden" Zwischensequenzen gibt.
Das fehlt mir etwas.
Ansonsten bin ich jetzt im zweiten Akt bei ca der Hälfte und raff immer noch net warum ich Malaria habe-obwohl ich ein Heilmittelager vernichten musste.


----------



## **+Sammelbus+** (15. November 2008)

ihr müsst mir dringend helfen hab meine hd 4870 eingebaut und hab far cry 2 auf maximal etc gezockt mache n computer noch mal aus um noch gehäuse wand draufzuschieben .. will starten und es ruckelt im menu etc an speil starten ist gar nich mehr zu denken ... details runterstellen bringt au nix da ichs ja vorher flüssig gespielt habe ??? ich weiß nich mehr weiter


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (15. November 2008)

Tadellos fande schon des 1. Teil des Spieles den Kracher und der zweite Teil stellt nochmal alles auf dem Kopf!

Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist die Freiheit die man in FarCry 2 hat erinnert mich irgendwie an GTA 

Auf jeden Fall besser als Crysis obwohl es kein schlechter Titel ist aber an Far Cry kommt es nicht ganz vielleicht Grafisch schon aber spielerisch???


----------



## ShrinkField (15. November 2008)

Kiefer Sutherland schrieb:


> Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist die Freiheit die man in FarCry 2 hat erinnert mich irgendwie an GTA




Ja wenn denn die Population in Far Cry 2 annähernd GTA erreichen würde wär ich zufrieden


----------



## schmodel (16. November 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Ja wenn denn die Population in Far Cry 2 annähernd GTA erreichen würde wär ich zufrieden


 
Das stört mich auch an "Afrika"
Da ist mal rein garnix an Viehzeug los .
Ok-ich lüge 
6-7 Zebras
3 Gnus und 
 ein Reh (Gazelle?) bin net sicher 
wo ich schon gesehen habe.
ansonsten gibts da plötzlich keine Löwen/Elefanten usw mehr


----------



## Holdrio (16. November 2008)

Also mir gefällts im Gegensatz zu vielen sehr gut eigentlich.

- Das Grundkonzept mit der freien Welt, Waffen nach eigenem Geschmack kaufen, aufrüsten ist super und macht mir viel mehr Spass als die ewig gleichen linearen "Von A nach B und alles wegballern" 0815 Shooter, gefällt mir um Welten besser als Crysis, CoD usw..
Was dem Spiel noch fehlt ist ein Addon, das deutlich mehr Leben und freie Möglichkeiten reinpackt, dann wärs genial.
Trotzdem schon jetzt seit Bioshock der erste Shooter, der mich mal wieder länger zum spielen anmacht.

-Technisch top, nicht viele Games sehen so gut aus im Vergleich zu so niedrigen Anforderungen!
1920x1200, alles Ultrahoch, 16xAF (DX9) auf ner "alten" GTX 260 und bleibt klar über 30FPS, das verdient wirklich ein Kompliment!
Technikschrott wie Crisy ruckelt sich bei der Hälfte dieser Einstellungen schon einen ab bei mir..
FC2 sieht darum für mich auch besser aus weil es sogar in höchsten Einstellungen noch flüssig bleibt.

Noch ne kleine Frage: Bin recht am Anfang was Missionen angeht, für den Waffenhändler einige gemacht vor allem und jetzt ist der nie mehr da.
Bug oder muss ich erst im Spiel weitermachen für neue Freischaltmissionen?


----------



## boss3D (16. November 2008)

Ich habe mir das Game heute auch von einem Kumpel geholt und habe gleich mal ein Problem. Laut den PCGH-Benches sollte eine 512er HD4870 in 1680 x 1050 + 4x AA + 4x AF + DX10 + Very High durchschnittlich 44 FPS und mindestens 30 FPS schaffen ...

Ich komme so gut, wie nie über 30 FPS und das, obwohl meine Graka relativ stark OCt ist?!  
Die meiste Zeit gurkt das Game bei mir mit 18 FPS herum. Ich habe noch nicht mehr gemacht, als die Jeepfahrt ganz am Anfang und zu versuchen, aus dem Hotel zu fliehen. Während der Jeepfahrt hatte ich ~ 22 FPS und bei den Kämpfen vor dem Hotel habe ich ~ 17 FPS. 

Ist das am Anfang normal und habe ich dann im Laufe des Spiels mehr FPS, oder muss ich mir jetzt schon Sorgen machen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Malkav85 (16. November 2008)

Also ich hab auch ne 4780 mit 512MB und spiel mit deinen genannten Details. Bei mir ruckelte es am Anfang eigenartiger Weise auch, aber ansonsten kann ich im Durchschnitt mit sehr hohen FPS spielen. 

Ok, hab auch nen Quad mit 3,4Ghz und 8GB Ram, aber daran dürfts wohl auch nicht zwingend liegen.


----------



## Holdrio (16. November 2008)

boss3D, check mal den Speicher der Graka mit Everest oder Rivatuner, vielleicht reichen die 512MB in 1680 mit AA auch schon nicht mehr.

FC2 langt da ordentlich zu, in 1920x1200 sind schon ohne AA beim Start über 400MB voll und steigt dann bei längerem Spielen sogar über 512MB
Zum Spass brachte ich in der Auflösung mit 8xAA auf 800MB , war natürlich aber eh nur noch ein Geruckel auch mit genug Speicher.


----------



## boss3D (16. November 2008)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass PCGH offenbar nur in Very High gebencht hat und ich in Ultra High zocke.

Ohne AA läuft UH bei mir jedenfalls mit 40 - 50 FPS. Sobald ich 4x AA hinzuschalte, muss ich mich mit 20 FPS zufriedengeben. Jetzt teste ich erstmal Very High. Vielleicht lässt sich das PCGH-Benchergebnis ja da reproduzieren ...
*
[Edit]*
Ich habe jetzt auch Very High getestet und in dem Modus habe ich minimal mehr FPS, als PCGH, aber meine HD4870 ist ja auch OCt. *Sind die grafischen Unterschiede zwischen Very High und Ultra High groß?
*Mir wäre bis jetzt nichts aufgefallen, außer, dass ich in VH mit 4x AA flüssig zocken kann ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Very High + 4x AA sieht schon verdammt geil aus, auch wenn es nicht ganz Crysis-Niveau erreicht. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## totovo (16. November 2008)

mh also ich kann fc2 auf ultra high mit 2*AA (edget tent im treiber also 6 samples) flüssig spielen so bei 25-40 fps meist aber so bei 35 fps?
ich hab auch ne hd4870 512mb 

ps.: wie bekomme ich das hin das ich wieder per rivatuner zu übertakten wenn ich ausversehn im ccc das oc menü freigeschaltet habe? (ohne den Treibe neu zu instalieren)


----------



## push@max (16. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ohne AA läuft UH bei mir jedenfalls mit 40 - 50 FPS. Sobald ich 4x AA hinzuschalte, muss ich mich mit 20 FPS zufriedengeben. Jetzt teste ich erstmal Very High.



Ich habe das gleiche Problem, AA frisst unglaublich viel fps...hast Du den 8.11er Treiber installiert? Der soll ja noch ein paar % Leistung bringen.


----------



## Holdrio (17. November 2008)

Naja 4xAA auch noch ist schon eher für GTX280/4870X2 User würd ich sagen, kann ich mit der 260 OC auch nicht.
Allerdings fehlt mir das in 1920x1200 auch gar nicht gross, kauft euch einfach nen grösseren Monitor und ihr braucht kein AA mehr. 

Hm so langsam nervt mich das sehr lange rumfahren VOR und NACH jeder Mission schon, vor allem weil man alle paar hunder Meter wieder ein Lager säubern muss zum weiterkommen.
Da fehlt eindeutig ein Heli wie in GTA, kommt sowas später im Spiel?

Wofür sollen die Kumpelmissionen in der Kneipe gut sein?
"Ruf gesteigert" kommt nach denen nur aber keine Diamanten, was hat man von dem Ruf?


----------



## thecroatien (17. November 2008)

Tach,

Ich hab das Game auch druch jez.
Meine Meinung ist ziemlich gemischt, die letzten 20 prozent des games werden nochmal richtig geil, aber der ganze rest wirkt so unfertig.

Erinnert mich an Blacksite.
So viele Gute Ideen aber i-wie fehlt da was weil alles nur so angefangen wirkt.......schade, ich hab mir mehr erhofft.....
Man kann es zoggen aber es ist eben nicht der Bringer, Crysis hat da mehr atmosphäre.

Naja......

Gruß
Axel


----------



## boss3D (17. November 2008)

totovo schrieb:


> mh also ich kann fc2 auf ultra high mit 2*AA (edget tent im treiber also 6 samples) flüssig spielen so bei 25-40 fps meist aber so bei 35 fps?
> ich hab auch ne hd4870 512mb


Naja, das wäre mir aber dann doch etwas zu wenig. Jetzt zocke ich das Game in Very High, 1680 x 1050, 4x AA, 16x AF und habe immer 30 - 50 FPS. Meist leicht über 40 FPS. Optische Unterschiede zwischen VH und UH kann ich jedenfalls keine feststellen, nur der Performanceunterschied ist deutlich bemerkbar ...


push@max schrieb:


> Ich habe das gleiche Problem, AA frisst unglaublich viel fps...hast Du den 8.11er Treiber installiert? Der soll ja noch ein paar % Leistung bringen.


Ja, AA saugt gewaltig. In UH führt 4x AA sogar zu Unspielbarkeit. Den 8.11 habe ich drauf und mit den oben genannten Settings läuft das Game jetzt super.  


Holdrio schrieb:


> Hm so langsam nervt mich das sehr lange rumfahren VOR und NACH jeder Mission schon, vor allem weil man alle paar hunder Meter wieder ein Lager säubern muss zum weiterkommen.


Mich nervt eher, dass einem so oft ein Jeep entgegenkommt um dessen Fahrer man sich kümmern muss. Die Lager stören mich weniger. Ich fahre die Leute dort einfach immer mit dem Jeep über den Haufen ...  


thecroatien schrieb:


> So viele Gute Ideen aber i-wie fehlt da was weil alles nur so angefangen wirkt.......schade, ich hab mir mehr erhofft.....
> Man kann es zoggen aber es ist eben nicht der Bringer, Crysis hat da mehr atmosphäre.
> 
> Naja......


Die Spiele, die im Vorfeld als "Toptitel 2008" gehandelt wurden, waren bis jetzt alle nicht so der Bringer _(Ausnahme: Warhead)_. Clear Sky kämpft mit Bugs und einer miesen Performance, Far Cry 2 ist Einheitsbrei vom Feinsten, Same by Assassin`s Creed, GRID fand zwar einen Fanclub, aber für Verkaufsrekorde sorgte das Game auch nicht ...

Ich hoffe wirklich sehr, dass GTA IV und Undercover es in diesem Jahr nochmal so richtig krachen lassen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fransen (17. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Die Spiele, die im Vorfeld als "Toptitel 2008" gehandelt wurden, waren bis jetzt alle nicht so der Bringer _(Ausnahme: Warhead)_. Clear Sky kämpft mit Bugs und einer miesen Performance, Far Cry 2 ist Einheitsbrei vom Feinsten, Same by Assassin`s Creed, GRID fand zwar einen Fanclub, aber für Verkaufsrekorde sorgte das Game auch nicht ...



Jo, stimme ich dir fast zu.

->Warhead war super.
->Grid war super.
->von FC2 bin ich etwas enttäuscht.
->AssAss sah Grafisch Top aus, von der Story aber zu langweilig.



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich sehr, dass GTA IV und Undercover es in diesem Jahr nochmal so richtig krachen lassen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Auf die beiden Titel bin ich auch sehr gespannt....^^


----------



## thecroatien (17. November 2008)

jopp
Immer dieser Einheitsbrei, dass das Passende Wort...
Schade....
Ich vermisse mal wieder so nen Game was man Anzoggt bei nem Kumpel oder eben ne Demo und man sich Denkt, ALTER GOIL!
Aber das gabs schon lange nich mehr bei mir......

Gruß
Axel


----------



## jaytech (17. November 2008)

thecroatien schrieb:


> jopp
> Immer dieser Einheitsbrei, dass das Passende Wort...
> Schade....
> Ich vermisse mal wieder so nen Game was man Anzoggt bei nem Kumpel oder eben ne Demo und man sich Denkt, ALTER GOIL!
> ...



Da muss ich mir dir anschließen...von FC2 bin ich auch was enttäuscht...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. November 2008)

jaytech schrieb:


> Da muss ich mir dir anschließen...von FC2 bin ich auch was enttäuscht...



Ich habe es geliebt  

Bis auf den Schluß - der war wirklich das schlechteste was was ich je in einem Shooter gesehen hab - oder besser "NICHT" gesehen hab .

Aber trotzdem - bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich das letzte mal so in ein Spiel vertieft in HL2.

Ja - das Spiel hat seine (groben!!!) Fehler - aber die Welt ansich ist das schönste was ich je in einem Spiel gesehen habe.
Allein minutenlang der Sonne beim Aufgehen über der Savanne zuzusehen war unglaublich.

Für ein (hoffentlich!!!) kommendes FC3 wünsche ich mir u.a. folgendes:

- Zivilisten
- abwechslungsreichere Nebenmissionen
- Flugzeug/Hubschrauber für weite Strecken
- Taschenlampe/Nachtsichtgerät (WICHTIG!!!! - könnte man ja auch per Patch in FC2 schon einbauen - ich möchte in der Nacht was sehen !!!!!!)


----------



## thecroatien (17. November 2008)

Ich würde mir ne bessere KI und ne ZERSTÖRBARE Gegend Wünschen, das feuer ist ja shcön und gut, aber i-wie wars das schon wieder....der Tag nacht Wechsel war ja auch echt cool,

 aber i-wie fehlt da sowas halt, alles so angefangen und nich fertig gemacht oder eben bis ins detail bearbeitet....
Naja man kanns spielen aber fun macht es nicht wirklich....und es Enttäuscht wenn man mal die Spiele Magazine Durchsucht........

Gruß
Axel


----------



## ShrinkField (17. November 2008)

Wie weit kommt ihr eigentlich mit dem Segelflieger  ?

Hab da gradn shot gesehen, da sah die Umgebung anders aus..

Also da wo der Speicherpunkt ist da steht ja der Flieger aber ich komm net weit, vielleicht mal 100m, dann stürzt das Ding ab..wie krieg ich da mehr Höhe und Geschwindigkeit rein


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. November 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Wie weit kommt ihr eigentlich mit dem Segelflieger  ?
> 
> Hab da gradn shot gesehen, da sah die Umgebung anders aus..
> 
> Also da wo der Speicherpunkt ist da steht ja der Flieger aber ich komm net weit, vielleicht mal 100m, dann stürzt das Ding ab..wie krieg ich da mehr Höhe und Geschwindigkeit rein


Die paar Gleiter sind im Spiel nur dazu da um an ansonsten unerreichbare Diamanten-Verstecke zu kommen!
Weit kommt man damit nicht


----------



## ShrinkField (17. November 2008)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Die paar Gleiter sind im Spiel nur dazu da um an ansonsten unerreichbare Diamanten-Verstecke zu kommen!
> Weit kommt man damit nicht




Schade  bin ja noch auf der Nord Karte und bei Cattle Xing steht ja eben der Gleiter....hmm Danke

*Edit:  Es wird auserdem ein neuer Patch angekündigt !!!* Gibt ja hier leider keine News dazu...

http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/1891045475/m/2091004507


----------



## FaStMinD85 (19. November 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Das sind Norden und Süden halt ^^



Bin auch schon in den Nord- Distrikt gekommen heute...mich nervt aber langsam dieses ständige rumgefahre an, ständig laufen einem Typen übern Weg, die Nerven gewaltig...

Ist mir bei den Nebenmissionen auch ein wenig zu einfallslos gemacht das Game, gerade bei den Waffenladenmissionen, immer der selbe Mist.
Die Untergundmissionen genau das selbe...
Da hätte Abwechslung gut getan...

Wenn das so weiter geht, tret ich in den Far Cry 2 Spiele streik und schmeiß es in die Ecke und grab es in 50 Jahren mal wieder aus. 

Was ich genau damit sagen will: Ich vermisse so leicht die Langzeitmotivation im Game...Es war mal ne richtige Abwechslung jetzt endlich in den Norddistrikt zu kommen.


----------



## kill_bill (21. November 2008)

Sry falls die Frage schon beantwortet wurde ;D
Also kennt jemand folgendes Problem:
FC lässt sich problemlos installieren und auch updaten, aber wenn ich das Spiel starte kommt nur der FC2 Startbildschirm in der Mitte vom Desktop und danach passiert nichts mehr.
Der Prozess wird im Taskmanager angezeigt, verbraucht jedoch nur 35 MB RAM und keine CPU Auslastung.
Könnt es daran liegen, dass ich noch Win XP mit SP2 verwende?
Mfg und danke


----------



## Tom3004 (21. November 2008)

Hat schon jemand von euch das Spiel komplett durch also mit allen zusatzinhalten etc...? 
Weil mich würde interessieren wie lange man sich vor Far Cry 2 hängen kann ?


----------



## ShrinkField (21. November 2008)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von euch das Spiel komplett durch also mit allen zusatzinhalten etc...?
> Weil mich würde interessieren wie lange man sich vor Far Cry 2 hängen kann ?



aalso ich noch nicht  erlich gesagt hab ich auch nicht wirklich soviel Interesse mehr drann.. den SP zu spielen..ich wollte nachher mal ein paar Maps ausn "PCGH sucht die besten Maps" ausprobieren.. wie geht das muss ich die speziell wo einfügen ?

Glaub aber ich mein ein Bsp. für extreme Langsamkeit :

Geschafft: 20%
Spieldauer: 15:46:03
Gefundene Diamanten: 167


----------



## Fransen (22. November 2008)

ICh habe da gerade was ganz interessantes gefunden.

Angeblich läuft der FC2 Benchmark auf einem Deneb @5Ghz unter Ln² Stable.


----------



## CiSaR (22. November 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> ICh habe da gerade was ganz interessantes gefunden.
> 
> Angeblich läuft der FC2 Benchmark auf einem Deneb @5Ghz unter Ln² Stable.



Ja aber nur mit 1,9V


----------



## Fransen (22. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ja aber nur mit 1,9V



Ging mir mehr um das "es läuft", wenn auch nicht ganz Alltagstauglich.


----------



## Holdrio (22. November 2008)

FaStMinD85 schrieb:


> Bin auch schon in den Nord- Distrikt gekommen heute...mich nervt aber langsam dieses ständige rumgefahre an, ständig laufen einem Typen übern Weg, die Nerven gewaltig...




Das finde ich auch klar den grössten Nachteil bzw Fehler der Entwickler, man fährt meist viel zu lange ZU und VON Missionen, die lumpigen 4  Busstationen änderen daran auch nix leider.
Vor allem nervig eben weil man sich unterwegs dauernd mit Autos und durch Wachposten kloppen muss, die  gleich danach wieder respawnen.
Dem Game fehlt klar ein Heli wie in GTA, mit schneller und freier bewegen würde die freie Welt viel mehr Spass machen.

Trotzdem, mir gefällts insgesamt doch gut und spiele es immer noch, auf der zweiten Map alle Waffen und alle Unterschlupfextras freischalten ist bisher doch immer noch motivierend.
Und mit dem Zielfernrohrgranatwerfer in der Hand (+Munition dafür in jedem Unterschlupf) UND vor allem Granatwerfer aufm Auto sind die Nervensägen und Wachposten unterwegs jetzt immer sehr schnell Geschichte..


----------



## NixBlick (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Die Spiele, die im Vorfeld als "Toptitel 2008" gehandelt wurden, waren bis jetzt alle nicht so der Bringer _(Ausnahme: Warhead)_.


Naja ist nur Crysis mit einer anderen Route und über Crysis lässt sich streiten^^ (Fand es nicht schlecht aber persönlich würde ich nur 85% geben )





> Ich hoffe wirklich sehr, dass GTA IV und Undercover es in diesem Jahr nochmal so richtig krachen lassen.


 Auf GTA warte ich auch und drück die Daumen  Undercover hab ich noch gar nicht gehört vielleicht sollte ich wieder mehr die PCG lesen  ahh moment NFS: Undercover  Hätte ja mal wieder Lust auf ein Rennspiel aber die Letzen beiden Teile fand ich nicht Prickelnd.


FaStMinD85 schrieb:


> Bin auch schon in den Nord- Distrikt gekommen heute...mich nervt aber langsam dieses ständige rumgefahre an, ständig laufen einem Typen übern Weg, die Nerven gewaltig...
> 
> Ist mir bei den Nebenmissionen auch ein wenig zu einfallslos gemacht das Game, gerade bei den Waffenladenmissionen, immer der selbe Mist.
> Die Untergundmissionen genau das selbe...
> ...


 So erging mir das auch. Hatte es ca. 2 Wochen und nur 60% obwohl ich Zeit gehabt hätte. Vielleicht beendet FC3 die Ansätze die FC2 hat.


----------



## gettohomie (24. November 2008)

habe eine frage wann kommt der nächste Patch ?
wies das einer


----------



## NixBlick (24. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> habe eine frage wann kommt der nächste Patch ?
> wies das einer


Bisher heißt es nur er sei in Arbeit
Was geändert werden soll:


> Für das nächste PC Update haben die Entwickler bisher folgendes vorgesehen:
> 
> - Allow player to select display mode for Widescreen view in the display options
> - Improve server list with filter options (ping, punkbuster, server name, maps, game mode, dedicated server…)
> ...


Der nchste PC Patch ist in Arbeit - Thema entwickelt von eve community


----------



## gettohomie (24. November 2008)

MH also bei mir stürzt das öfter ab . 

finde die grafik billig Spiele alles auf hoch und nicht ruckelt aber ohne AA


----------



## Sash (24. November 2008)

die grafik ist klasse..
naja jedenfalls habs nun eben durch gespielt, richtig klasse die letzten 30% ca.. nur was die freunde angeht, hät ich nicht gedacht. und hab beides probiert, batterie und diamanten. jedenfalls das spiel ist schon klasse mit der story usw.. aber die ersten 70% zieht sich das, und immer der zu schnelle respawn. aber am ende zahlts sich wieder aus.


----------



## kwku (24. November 2008)

OK, FC2 hat wirklich eine gute Grafik.
Aber das alleine macht ja noch kein gutes Spiel und genau davon ist FC2 meilenweit (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) entfernt. Es ist schlichtweg nervig, endlose Strecken zurückzulegen (wo nichts passiert), darauf zu warten, dass dich jemand mit einem Auto rammt oder versucht, dich abzuschießen.
Die Story ist auch langweilig: Gehe zu Punkt A und eliminiere das Ziel Y. 
Die Dynamik von CRYSIS WARHEAD oder HALFLIFE (auch nicht von FC1) wird nicht erreicht.
Ich bin enttäuscht!


----------



## grubsnek (24. November 2008)

Ich habs zu 20% durch und finds mittlerweile eigentlich ganz ok ^^ die Autofahrten stören mich eigentlich gar nicht so...aber, dass die Gegner so schnell respawnen ist etwas schlecht.

Für was soll man denn eigentlich seine Diamanten ausgeben? Hab jetzt 100 Stück. Für Waffen ? Die Sammel ich immer welche von den Gegnern ein. Die reichen normalerweise... wenn sich die Wumme nicht grad wieder selbstzerfetzt.


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

^^ Eigentlich solltest du mit den Diamanten neue bessere Waffen bei einem Waffenhändler bzw. dem PC, der dort herumsteht, kaufen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. November 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Momentan wird sowieso jeder Ego Shooter mit der "Referenz" Crysis verglichen, von daher wird es schwer für andere Spiele, es besser zu machen.
> Zum Beispiel ist die Story bei Far Cry 2 besser als bei Crysis, das war es aber auch schon fast
> Dafür ist die Grafik, vorallem die Texturen, nicht so pralle. Auch wenn die Beleuchtung beeindruckt
> 
> Gruß



story??
welche story?


----------



## Holdrio (25. November 2008)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Für was soll man denn eigentlich seine Diamanten ausgeben? Hab jetzt 100 Stück. Für Waffen ? Die Sammel ich immer welche von den Gegnern ein. Die reichen normalerweise... wenn sich die Wumme nicht grad wieder selbstzerfetzt.



Das ist auch lustig
Na dann weisste ja eigentlich schon, warum Waffen kaufen eben doch besser ist. 
Weniger Ladehemmung haben sie auch und mehr Munition usw Upgrades gibts auch zu kaufen.
Auch die gekauften altern aber und werden dreckig und immer unzuverlässiger, darum immer schön auswechseln, einmal gekauft gibts ja unbeschränkt Nachschub.


----------



## Player007 (26. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> story??
> welche story?



Ja, das mit diesem "Schakal" ist immerhin besser, als die Alien Geschichte von Crysis 
Kann man sich auch viel besser vorstellen, als wenn Alien unseren Planeten erobern ^^

Gruß


----------



## Sash (26. November 2008)

haben hier noch mehr leute probleme mit punkbuster bei vista 64bit? nicht immer aber immer öfters hab ich ein problem wenn ich ein mp beitreten will. lobby geht noch, wenn das spiel beginnt kicked... hab alles akualisiert usw, dennoch machts hin und wieder probleme.


----------



## willy (27. November 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Ja, das mit diesem "Schakal" ist immerhin besser, als die Alien Geschichte von Crysis
> Kann man sich auch viel besser vorstellen, als wenn Alien unseren Planeten erobern ^^
> 
> Gruß



totally agree, crysis ist eins der schlechtesten shooter, größtenteils wegen den aliens, die einfach nur genervt haben und einfach nicht ins konzept passten...
besser wäre, dass der general verrückt wär und ne atombombe oder so zünden will, jedenfalls besser als aliendreck >_>


----------



## grubsnek (28. November 2008)

bin jetzt nach 6 Stunden und 20 Minuten im 2. Akt.


----------



## willy (28. November 2008)

ziemlich flott


----------



## Player007 (29. November 2008)

Der neue Far Cry 2 Patch soll zwischen dem 8. und 11. Dezember erscheinen.

PC Patch zu Far Cry 2 - Thema entwickelt von eve community

Gruß


----------



## push@max (29. November 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Der neue Far Cry 2 Patch soll zwischen dem 8. und 11. Dezember erscheinen.
> 
> PC Patch zu Far Cry 2 - Thema entwickelt von eve community
> 
> Gruß



Wahrscheinlich nur BugFixes...


----------



## Holdrio (30. November 2008)

Welche Bugs denn 
War sogar zu faul den ersten Patch zu installieren weil das Widescreentool dann auch noch hätte geupdated werden müssen, nicht ein Problem und nicht einen Absturz gehabt mit 1.0

Na vielleicht klappts im Dezember, wo es die meisten eh schon gespielt haben dann sogar mit Widescreenausflösungen richtig darstellen ohne Fantool, das hätte aber in den ersten Patch gehört!


----------



## Technoman2009 (3. Dezember 2008)

kann mich auch nicht anmelden .. auf diesem komischen Rockstar Server .. eben dieser Social Club Server . sauerei und einen schwerwiegenden Fehler RM40 habe ich auch mit meiner Super GRAKA GE Force 8600 GT ................ wenns net klappt wirds umgetauscht


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. Dezember 2008)

Technoman2009 schrieb:


> kann mich auch nicht anmelden .. auf diesem komischen Rockstar Server .. eben dieser Social Club Server . sauerei und einen schwerwiegenden Fehler RM40 habe ich auch mit meiner Super GRAKA GE Force 8600 GT ................ wenns net klappt wirds umgetauscht



oO Bist du hier falsch?


----------



## boss3D (3. Dezember 2008)

Technoman2009 schrieb:


> kann mich auch nicht anmelden .. auf diesem komischen Rockstar Server .. eben dieser Social Club Server . sauerei und einen schwerwiegenden Fehler RM40 habe ich auch mit meiner Super GRAKA GE Force 8600 GT ................ wenns net klappt wirds umgetauscht


Hier geht es lang: GTA IV Sammelthread ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fransen (5. Dezember 2008)

Ein neuer Patch ist in den Startlöchern.



Spoiler



*Far Cry 2: Neuer Patch im Anmarsch*

*Autor: Gerold Pejril (05.12.2008)* - *Erst vor rund einem Monat hat Ubisoft den Patch 1.01 für Far Cry 2 zum Download bereitgestellt, doch in Kürze soll schon ein weiteres Update - vermutlich dann 1.02 - für den Steppen-Shooter folgen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Dies geht aus einem Posting des Ubisoft-Repräsentanten Ubi_Marco auf forums-de.ubi.com hervor. Zwar werden noch keine Einzelheiten über den Inhalt des Patches verraten, ein ungefährer Release-Termin aber schon. So soll das Update im Zeitraum zwischen dem 8. und 11. Dezember 2008 veröffentlicht werden.

Was denken Sie über Far Cry 2 und wo sehen Sie noch Verbesserungsbedarf? Teilen Sie uns und anderen Community-Mitgliedern doch Ihre Erfahrung über die Kommentar-Funktion mit. 

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Besitz des Patches 1.01 für Far Cry 2 sein, dann finden Sie unterhalb dieser Meldung eine Möglichkeit zum Download - sofern Sie registriert und eingeloggt sind.


----------



## grubsnek (7. Dezember 2008)

so ich bin jetzt durch. Gibt es eigentlich 2 Unterschiedliche Enden? Je nachdem wofür man sich entwscheidet?

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich laut Statistik nur 29 von 33 Hauptmissionen erledigt habe...schade.


----------



## c0re (10. Dezember 2008)

FarCry 2 ist nach ca. 6 Stunden Spielzeit schon wieder von meiner Platte verschwunden!
Diese langweillige Mixtur aus herumfahren und immergleichen Aufträgen ist ne Zumutung.

Das ganze Tamtam im vorfeld war eine reine Marketing-farce . Brennbares Gebüsch? Nicht dauerhaft zerstört. Angeblicher Crysis-vom-grafikthron-stoßer? Nicht wirklich. Waffenverschleiss? Absolut unrealistisch wirkende dreingabe. Eine AK47 die nach 5 min. Spielzeit kaputt ist, fühlt sich dermaßen unrealistisch an, das die Entwickler es auch gleich weglassen hätten können.


----------



## CiSaR (10. Dezember 2008)

c0re schrieb:


> FarCry 2 ist nach ca. 6 Stunden Spielzeit schon wieder von meiner Platte verschwunden!
> Diese langweillige Mixtur aus herumfahren und immergleichen Aufträgen ist ne Zumutung.
> 
> Das ganze Tamtam im vorfeld war eine reine Marketing-farce . Brennbares Gebüsch? Nicht dauerhaft zerstört. Angeblicher Crysis-vom-grafikthron-stoßer? Nicht wirklich. Waffenverschleiss? Absolut unrealistisch wirkende dreingabe. Eine AK47 die nach 5 min. Spielzeit kaputt ist, fühlt dermaßen unrealistisch an, das die Entwickler es auch gleich weglassen hätten können.



Ja der Waffenverschleiß ist schon übertrieben.

PS: Ich wurde in Oldenburg geboren


----------



## boss3D (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe heute wieder ein Bisschen weitergespielt, aber länger als 15 Minuten pro Tag halte ich dieses langweilige *gähn* Game nicht aus ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## G.Skill (10. Dezember 2008)

Hey,
ich hab da mal ne Frage und wollt nicht extra den ganzen Fred durchlesen,verständlich,oder? 
Naja,aufjedendall habe ich vor mit in den nächsten Tagen Far Cry 2 zu kaufen,aber ich habe grade etwas von Rootkit blablabla gelesen.
Was ist denn das genau,und warum muss man das mit Installieren ?


----------



## c0re (10. Dezember 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> PS: Ich wurde in Oldenburg geboren



OLDENBURG ftw 



übrigens:
was muss man bei farcry2 tuen um an neue pillen zu kommen. hab ein neues spiel angefangen und verfolge NICHT die hauptgeschichte, sondern fahre durch die gegend und räuchere hütten bzw. stützpunkte aus 
und nun sind meine pillen gegen malaria alle. ist das schlimm? kriegt man irgendwo neue?


----------



## CiSaR (10. Dezember 2008)

c0re schrieb:


> OLDENBURG ftw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja dafür musst du Missionen machen. Drück mal ESC und schau ob dir 2 Missionen angeboten werden wenn ja ist eine davon die bei der du neue Pillen bekommst.


----------



## boss3D (10. Dezember 2008)

Falls du noch auf der ersten Karte bist, musst du nur in die "Hauptstadt" fahren und in der Kirche mit dem Priester reden ...

Der gibt dir erstmal eine Packung Pillen und verrät dir, wo dur noch mehr herbekommst. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## c0re (10. Dezember 2008)

ok, danke für die hilfe


----------



## Eisenbrett (11. Dezember 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ein neuer Patch ist in den Startlöchern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der heutige 11 Dezember geht schon zu ende und es ist immer noch kein Patch in sicht, was ist da los? Hätte doch spätestens heute kommen sollen. Ich hab das Spiel zwar schon durch, aber ich würde es gern nochmal mit dem Patch spielen.


----------



## NixBlick (13. Dezember 2008)

Eisenbrett schrieb:


> Der heutige 11 Dezember geht schon zu ende und es ist immer noch kein Patch in sicht, was ist da los? Hätte doch spätestens heute kommen sollen. Ich hab das Spiel zwar schon durch, aber ich würde es gern nochmal mit dem Patch spielen.





> Geschrieben am 12.12.2008 13:33 12.12.2008 13:33 Leider wird der Patch diese Woche nicht mehr veröffentlicht.
> Es tut uns sehr leid, dass ihr noch etwas länger warten müßt.
> viele Grüße,
> Annick


PC Patch zu Far Cry 2 - Thema entwickelt von eve community


----------



## Wassercpu (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollte nur mal sagen das Far Cry 2 echt schrott ist....und sobald nicht creytek dran ist machts schon kein sinn mehr....Mann super ideen und dann so ne umsetzung


----------



## ShrinkField (13. Dezember 2008)

aha..schön das mein post gelöscht wurde...
da war ne frage drin enthalten...


----------



## NixBlick (14. Dezember 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> aha..schön das mein post gelöscht wurde...
> da war ne frage drin enthalten...


Wenn du dir sicher bist das es keinen Grund gab ihn zu löschen und du keine PM hast meld das mal hier
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/29843-forum-verschluckts-posts.html


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

Wassercpu schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal sagen das Far Cry 2 echt schrott ist....und sobald nicht creytek dran ist machts schon kein sinn mehr....Mann super ideen und dann so ne umsetzung


Da muss ich leider zustimmen. Die Grafik ist leider das einzige Gute an dem Game. Die Story ist dermaßen langweilig, dass ich nach den ersten paar Missionen schon keinen Bock mehr zum Weiterzocken habe ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fransen (14. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Da muss ich leider zustimmen. Die Grafik ist leider das einzige Gute an dem Game. Die Story ist dermaßen langweilig, dass ich nach den ersten paar Missionen schon keinen Bock mehr zum Weiterzocken habe ...



Jo.
->und diese nie enden wollenden Wege...


----------



## hackus (14. Dezember 2008)

uf jeden! so ein geiles game...un nach 2stunden stinklangweilig!


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

Weiters nervt, dass es auf ATi-Graks trotz FPS im 40er und 50er Bereich "herrlich" ruckelt ... 

Wer Mikroruckler simulieren will, muss nur auf einer HD4870 Far Cry 2 spielen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cionara (14. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir is das aber net so =(
Das ist von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich denke ich mal =/


----------



## c0re (16. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Weiters nervt, dass es auf ATi-Graks trotz FPS im 40er und 50er Bereich "herrlich" ruckelt ...
> 
> Wer Mikroruckler simulieren will, muss nur auf einer HD4870 Far Cry 2 spielen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ja die Performance auf ATI's ist schon ein Witz. Ist immer recht komisch zu sehen wie ein Freund von mir das Spiel mit nem Athlon X2 4200+ und ner 8800gt ruckelfrei @ DX9 VeryHigh zockt und ich mit Quad-core und HD4850 immer dieses Ruckeln ertragen muss


----------



## willy (16. Dezember 2008)

selbst schuld, wenn man ati kauft :/
konnte es auch auf very high mit quad und 8800gt zocken


----------



## RealGerry (17. Dezember 2008)

Da der Thread mittlerweile sehr lang ist, weiß ich net ob es das Thema hier schon gibt.
Ich mußte dadurch das ich meinen Rechner neu aufgerüstet habe, FC2 neu installieren.
Wer denkt vorher auch an eine Deinstallation.....
Das ist ja der blanke Horror. Wenn ich nochmals vorher ein Spiel kaufen will informiere ich mich auf jedenfall was für einen Kopierschutz es hat. Nach 1 Std Internetgesuche und Anleitung lesen, Code eingeben und nochmal, weil es beim ersten mal nicht funzt, irgendein Tool noch hier installieren...die haben doch net alle Tassen im Schrank.
Zum Spiel muss ich nichts mehr sagen...gääähn, Welten von FC1 entfernt. Einfach langweilig, schiessen,fahren,schiessen,tabletten,schiessen,fahren..
Man muß sich fragen, was die Betatester da alles Erleiden mußten um es durch zu zoggen, wahrscheinlich wurden die selbst mit Malariatabletten, oder schlimmeres zugedröhnt.
Neu installieren durften die auch nicht probieren...

Schade gute Ideen voll verhauen..., wenigstens ist die Spielzeit mal nicht nur 6 Std. 
Wenn man es denn bis zum Ende aushält und nicht vor einer verschlossen Tür steht....


----------



## boss3D (17. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> selbst schuld, wenn man ati kauft :/


Danke; mit dieser völlig sinnfreien Aussage hilfts du uns unglaublich weiter ... 

Wenn man nur wüsste, ob es am Game, oder dem Treiber liegt.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Danke; mit dieser völlig sinnfreien Aussage hilfts du uns unglaublich weiter ...
> 
> Wenn man nur wüsste, ob es am Game, oder dem Treiber liegt.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Ich würde mal sagen das liegt am Game....Nvidia hatte zu sehr seine Finger mit im Spiel...

Deine ATI Skalliert in den meisten Spielen besser als meine GTX260.....obwohl Ruckelfrei in vollen Details konnte ich bisher alles spielen incl. Need for Speed Undercover......

Du hast meist mehr FPS.....gut ob nun 35 oder 40 ist nicht mehr so Wichtig....

Könnte Später mal entscheidend werden so in einem Jahr oder so.....aber da werde ich die Graka eh schon getauscht haben....

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (17. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen das liegt am Game....Nvidia hatte zu sehr seine Finger mit im Spiel...


Denke ich auch. Immerhin haben mehrere verschiedene Treiber und Hotfixes das Problem nicht behoben und das Ruckeln tritt ja bei so ziemlich jedem HD4k-Besitzer in Far Cry 2 auf ...

Auf jeden Fall nimmt einem das Ruckeln trotz 50 FPS _(Average)_ total den Spielspaß, der aufgrund der eintönigen Missionen ohnehin nicht der Größte ist.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## c0re (17. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Denke ich auch. Immerhin haben mehrere verschiedene Treiber und Hotfixes das Problem nicht behoben und das Ruckeln tritt ja bei so ziemlich jedem HD4k-Besitzer in Far Cry 2 auf ...
> 
> Auf jeden Fall nimmt einem das Ruckeln trotz 50 FPS _(Average)_ total den Spielspaß, der aufgrund der eintönigen Missionen ohnehin nicht der Größte ist.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Geht mir genauso! Dieses Ruckeln ist echt nervig.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (18. Dezember 2008)

hi leute,
bei mir läuft alles flüssig, auf max settings und dx10.1
1680x1050, 2 AF,1 AA
5000+ @3,1ghz
1066er speicher (4gb) rennt auf 900mhz und nenn paar zerquetschte
hd4850 512mb
Vista 32bit
so wie erwähnt kann ich flüssigst zocken, sobald aber das system 2gb  benutzt (1,3gb spiel+ 700mb vista) stürtzt es ohne kommentar ab.
hat jemand nen plan? dachte erst das er es nicht mag das ich es auf 2 rechnern gleichzeitig installiert habe habe ich eine installation deinstalliert, aber puste kuchen.
neuinstalliert- nicht eine fehlermeldung trotzdem nach einer gewissen zeit einfach weg
hatte jemand schon das gleiche problem?

mfg


----------



## Fransen (18. Dezember 2008)

Neue News!!!!
Nun ist er offline ->Patch v1.02.

*Far Cry 2: Patch v1.02 steht zum Download bereit*



Spoiler



*Autor: Marc Sauter (17.12.2008)* - *Seit heute steht der zweite Patch für Ubisofts Far Cry 2 zum Download bereit.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Far Cry 2 Patch v1.2* 
Das kumulative Softwareupdate behebt in erster Linie Probleme im Multiplayer oder erweitert diesen um neue Optionen. Für Singleplayer-Spieler ändert sich abseits der lange vermissten Widescreenmodi sowie dem allerdings Triple-Head-2-Go-Support wenig. Neben dem sich in Vorbereitung befindenden lokalen Download gibt es einige alternative Mirror. Die Änderungen im Überblick:*General changes* 

- Added triple-header support to the game.     
- A widescreen option has been added and can be enabled only in single player mode.     

*Multiplayer changes* 

- Fixed the direct join by IP functionality.     
- Added the minimum number of players in the host options.     
- Added the player's death count in the scoreboard.     
- The host can now set the respawn time in Advanced options, for player matches only.     
- The host can now set the starting rank of all players in the match, in Advanced options, for player matches only.     
- The VIP is shown on the scoreboard, for your team only.     
- The scoreboard is now displayed by the highest XP points to the lowest.     
- The ping system has been improved to display a more accurate result.     
- It is now possible to conduct a multiplayer match search from the map leader board.     
- Fixed certain characters that weren't allowed during profile creation (- . _ ,)     
- It is now possible to add a clan name to the player's name through the use_clan_tag console command.     
- Players can now filter the server list using different parameters (ping, PunkBuster, game mode, dedicated, server name, number of players, ranked/unranked).     
- The IEDs are now destructible by shooting on them or throwing a grenade close to them.     
- In ranked matches, players can now play more than one match on the same host.     
- Added quickmatch to the map download screen. It will matchmake on the selected map.     
- The distance from a wounded teammate is now displayed.     
- The host can now select a VIP before starting the match.     
- It is now possible to use the use_clan_tag command.     
- Fixed a bug with clan tag and multiple clients     
- Multiplayer: Minimum players numbers default setting is now 4     
- Fixed some unrepresentative text in the scoreboard.     
- Added text to display distance when teamate is down     
- Fix a freeze issue in match list if the player press ESC after trying to enter in a match with a password.​


----------



## Bastardoxx (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Habe gehofft,das der neue Patch(1.02) mein Problem beseitigt.
Hab seit dem Patch 1.01 das Problem das es nur im Fenstermodus läuft
und nun ist es aber dabei geblieben.

Oder gibt es schon ne Lösung dafür??


----------



## Sash (18. Dezember 2008)

drück mal alt enter.


----------



## Bastardoxx (18. Dezember 2008)

Hab ich gerade probiert.

Aber es geht nicht.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
So möchte ich es einfach nicht weiterspielen.


----------



## CiSaR (18. Dezember 2008)

Bastardoxx schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade probiert.
> 
> Aber es geht nicht.
> Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
> So möchte ich es einfach nicht weiterspielen.



Da gehst du hin: C:\Users\******\Documents\My Games\Far Cry 2
und öffnest diese Datei: GamerProfile.xml, mit dem Texteditor.
Dann suchst du den Eintrag: Fullscreen="0" und ersetzt die 0 mit einer 1.
Jetzt sollte das Spiel wieder mit Fullscreen starten.


----------



## Bastardoxx (18. Dezember 2008)

Leider Fehlanzeige.
Geht auch nicht.

Bei Crysis hatte ich das auch.
Nur da brauchte ich bei den Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel das Häkchen bei
Vollbild reinmachen und es war erledigt.


----------



## CiSaR (18. Dezember 2008)

Bastardoxx schrieb:


> Leider Fehlanzeige.
> Geht auch nicht.
> 
> Bei Crysis hatte ich das auch.
> ...



In welcher Form geht es nicht? Kannst du die Datei nicht mit dem Texteditor öffnen oder bewirkt die Änderung nicht´s?
Lösch mal diese Datei oder verschieb sie auf deinen Desktop und starte dann das Spiel. Das Spiel macht dann eine neue Datei und müßte dann auch wieder in Fullscreen starten.


----------



## Bastardoxx (18. Dezember 2008)

Dankeschön CISaR.

Jetzt hat es geklappt.
Und ich Idiot spiele es deshalb ein paar Wochen nicht mehr.
Jetzt kann ich wieder auf die Jagt gehen.


----------



## CiSaR (18. Dezember 2008)

Bastardoxx schrieb:


> Dankeschön CISaR.
> 
> Jetzt hat es geklappt.
> Und ich Idiot spiele es deshalb ein paar Wochen nicht mehr.
> Jetzt kann ich wieder auf die Jagt gehen.



Bitteschön


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe jetzt längere Zeit auf FC2 verzichtet, weil das Spiel ständig diese Microruckler hatte...jetzt hab ich den neusten Catalyst 8.12 + 1.01 Patch installiert und das Spiel ruckelt immer noch.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt längere Zeit auf FC2 verzichtet, weil das Spiel ständig diese Microruckler hatte...jetzt hab ich den neusten Catalyst 8.12 + 1.01 Patch installiert und das Spiel ruckelt immer noch.
> 
> Habt ihr vielleicht eine Lösung dafür?


 

Das ist bei den ATI Karten zu beobachten, jeden Falls berichten mehrere darüber.....

Ich wüßte nicht, das es dafür schon eine Lösung gibt....vielleicht kommt mal ein Patch der das behebt.....

Mfg


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das ist bei den ATI Karten zu beobachten, jeden Falls berichten mehrere darüber.....
> 
> Ich wüßte nicht, das es dafür schon eine Lösung gibt....vielleicht kommt mal ein Patch der das behebt.....
> 
> Mfg



Ja dann werde ich wohl weiter warten müssen, wobei das Spiel ist schon seid ca. 2 Monaten auf dem Markt und es gibt noch immer keine Lösung => lächerlich


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2008)

glaub eher das liegt an ati, nicht an fc2. wieder ein grund für mich nie ne ati zu kaufen.


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> glaub eher das liegt an ati, nicht an fc2. wieder ein grund für mich nie ne ati zu kaufen.



Ich kann mich eigentlich nicht über ATI beschweren, für wenig Geld bekommt man viel Leistung und das GTA4 Problem lag jetzt auch nicht an ATI, sondern RockStar Games.

Außerdem ist das Problem mit dem Ruckeln nicht bei jedem ATI User


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2008)

dennoch ist es fakt, wenns mal probleme gibt wie bei gta oder fc2 ist es immer bei ati. von nvidia hör ich nicht immer nur positives, aber nie was von problemen.


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> dennoch ist es fakt, wenns mal probleme gibt wie bei gta oder fc2 ist es immer bei ati. von nvidia hör ich nicht immer nur positives, aber nie was von problemen.


Wer beeinflusst denn ständig die Spieleentwickler? Ati, oder nVidia?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich war jahrelang Nvidia-User und ich bereue den Umstieg auf ATI nicht.

Ich werde das ganze Spielchen mal mit XP ausprobieren, nachdem ich mit Vista DX10 zocken wollte.


----------



## david16 (23. Dezember 2008)

klasse thread.
der editor gefällt mir am besten


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wer beeinflusst denn ständig die Spieleentwickler? Ati, oder nVidia?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

Ähmmmm....3df ???? Frau Merkel ???? 

NEIN .... Jetzt habe ich es .... es ist der  Kölner Aufruf !!! 

Die haben ATI schon unterwandert und demnächst ist Nvidia drann....weil wenn Du vor lauter Ruckeln nichts mehr sehen kannst, dann magst Du nicht mehr Spielen....

Mal im Ernst...

Ich kaufe immer das beste P/L Verhältnis.....hätte ich nicht bei einer Sonderaktion mene GTX260 für nur 199,- Teuros bekommen, dann würde jetzt eine ATI 4870 in meinem Rechner werkeln....

Trotzdem finde ich es extrem ärgerlich, das die Probleme nicht in den Griff zu kriegen sind....


----------



## Sash (23. Dezember 2008)

naja es liegt nur daran das nvidia bereit ist mit denen zusammen zu arbeiten. und wieso das bei ati nicht der fall ist.. naja entweder will keiner was mit ati zu tun haben, oder ati verpeilts. wie auch immer, nvidia hat nur vorteile. ok is teurer, aber naja..


----------



## msix38 (23. Dezember 2008)

Muss man eigentlich alles einsammeln...??


----------



## msix38 (23. Dezember 2008)

mist bin im falschen thread gelandet


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Dezember 2008)

Hey,
habe heute far cry 2 bekommen.. 
ich will  installiere das spiel und der frägt nicht mal nach dem install-keycode ..
dann hab ich einfach weiter gemacht.. un bin dann fertig-stellen wos fertig war und woltl dann spielen.. dann öffnet sich aufeinma das fenster hier.. und ich hab auch versucht da den intsall-code einzufügen  aber das kommt da nicht hin... ich hab auch schonmal neu installiert.. bringt nix =(

wisst ihr bescheid??

danke!


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Dezember 2008)

haben fehler schon gefunden

thx


----------



## boss3D (24. Dezember 2008)

Also hat sich das Problem schon erledigt?! Dann vergiss einfach meine letzte PN ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2008)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> haben fehler schon gefunden
> 
> thx


 
Erzähl doch mal, falls andere auch das Problem haben.


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Dezember 2008)

Beim 3 deinstallieren und wieder neu drauf machen hat er am anfang endlich gefragt..
wieso weiss ich ned  ..

das war voll komisch 

MfG


----------



## the freaker (24. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir hat er aber auch am ende gefragt und ging dann aber doch...


----------



## xcEmUx (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß, dass einen so welche Fragen nerven können, ich wage es aber trotzdem mal 
Meint ihr ich schaffe Far Cry auf den höchsten Einstellungen (vlt mit 4 AA) ???

E6600 @ 2,4
8800 GT @ Standart
2GB Ram (Leider nur [siehe Bluescreen]

Würd mich freuen ne Antwort zu bekommen.


----------



## boss3D (30. Dezember 2008)

Nö, dazu müsstest du zumindest den Prozi auf 3.4 GHz OCn und auch der Graka würden mehr MHz nicht schaden ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## h_tobi (1. Januar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> dennoch ist es fakt, wenns mal probleme gibt wie bei gta oder fc2 ist es immer bei ati. von nvidia hör ich nicht immer nur positives, aber nie was von problemen.



1. Gta- Speicher läuft über, Spiel stürzt ab.

2. FC 2 -- Sporadische Abstürze zum Desktop.

Je nach Treiberversion verschiedene Zeitinterwalle.
Ständige Betatreiber, teilweise Probleme beim installieren.

Tobi.

PS: Besitze NV Karte.


----------



## CiSaR (1. Januar 2009)

h_tobi schrieb:


> 1. Gta- Speicher läuft über, Spiel stürzt ab.
> 
> 2. FC 2 -- Sporadische Abstürze zum Desktop.
> 
> ...



Bei mir läuft bei GTA IV auch ab und zu der Speicher über. Hab auch NV.


----------



## h_tobi (1. Januar 2009)

Eine Frage noch.
Weiss einer hier, wann und ob es noch einen Patch für das Spiel gibt,
in dem am Gameplay geschraubt wird.

Ich habe nach über 50% keinen Bock mehr auf den 10000.... Außenposten zu treffen und
den 10000... Jeep abzuballern. 

Tobi


----------



## h_tobi (1. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft bei GTA IV auch ab und zu der Speicher über. Hab auch NV.



Der Witz ist aber, das es mal nach 2, mal nach 3 Stunden Spielzeit oder 
gar nicht auftritt.

Tobi


----------



## Sash (1. Januar 2009)

hab nvidia und bei fc2 hab ich gar keine probleme, nur mit punkbuster aber das hat nix damit zu tun. jedenfalls stürzt das spiel auch nicht nach 6h oder so ab. bei gta4, ka hab ich nicht..


----------



## ShrinkField (2. Januar 2009)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch.
> Weiss einer hier, wann und ob es noch einen Patch für das Spiel gibt,
> in dem am Gameplay geschraubt wird.
> 
> ...



Ne also ich glaub nicht mehr das son Patch kommt..nicht von Ubi vielleicht von ein paar Moddern aber da glaub ich auch nicht mehr drann..Ich würd mir sowas auch wünschen..

Naja ich nur bis 24% gespielt und hatte dann kein Bock mehr auf die Außenposten un etc... ja schade um das eigentlich gute Spiel..


----------



## Jasper (3. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem mit Far Cry 2. Und zwar wenn ich meine Antialiasing an mache (egal ob auf 2x oder 8x) sind viele Texturen von Kästen umgeben. Am meisten die Bäume.
Ihr kennt das sicher...
Das ist nicht direkt nach dem ersten Patch, aber ein paar Spielstunden danach.
Was kann man da machen? Ich möchte umbeding mein Antialiasing anbehalten!
PLZ help me.
Thx


----------



## Sash (4. Januar 2009)

habt ihr auch probleme im multiplayer heute? gestern liefs noch heute kann ich mich fürs mp nicht einloggen, server nicht verfügbar oder so.


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (6. Januar 2009)

zum thema muss man nicht megr viel sagen.

mich hat der hype voll mitgerissen,weil ich den ersten teil so geil fand.
hurra geile optik.
und das wars dann auch.
mich hats nach 3 std so genervt das ich es direkt geöscht hab.

dann hab ichs wieder installiert wegen dem patch, der ja soviele verbesserungen bringen sollte.
ausser nen paar zebras die ich mehr gesehen hab war da nix.

leider.

ich spiel ja nicht nur wegen der optik.

farcry ist für mich eines der games die nichts vom gameplay gehalten haben.

da hab ich andere games gezockt die besser waren.

naja vieleicht macht sich ja nen modder ans werk und bring mal was raus,das sich die 40€ gelohnt haben.

weil ubisoft wirds nicht machen.

gruss,ben


----------



## the freaker (9. Januar 2009)

djCvtKinG78 schrieb:


> ...naja vieleicht macht sich ja nen modder ans werk und bring mal was raus,das sich die 40€ gelohnt haben....



Habs geschenkt bekommen ^^

Boar ich find den Editor so geil


----------



## Oorim (17. Januar 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/38050-far-cry-2-grafikfehler.html

Vll hat ja jemand eine Idee... Grafikfehler (Grün/Lila Schatten) sind mir auch unter 4x schon aufgefallen, das kann es nicht sein. Ich muss den neuesten Catalyst noch installieren aber naja vll hat noch wer ne Idee 

Edit: Grafikfehler beseitigt, hab noch was aus dem andern Thread her geholt
Hab was neues das mich an Crysis nervt nachdem ich die Grafikfehler beheben konnte: 
- Man wird an die Story total dran gebunden. Beispiel: Das zweite zusammentreffen in Mikes Bar nachdem man das erste mal Waffen kaufen war. Ich dachte "hey ok ich kann den anklicken aber der sagt immer das selbe (zwei ma hintereinander quasi das selbe). Wollte also zur Tür. Nö, is nich... Hat einen moment gedauert bis ich Kamarad 1 und den Reporter durchgeklickt hatte, an der Tür dann die Meldung ich solle doch bitte noch mit dem zweiten reden. Nervt ein wenig ... so kann man quasi keine Storyfehler machen bzw die Story beeinflussen...
- Nervig ist auch wie plötzlich sich mit der Geschichte die Umwelt ändert. Wo kommt das Boot vor Mikes Bar her? Und wo kommt der Priester auf einmal her?
- Der 1T Respawn der Wachen ist auch relativ nervig ... Wo kommen die denn auf einmal her!? Zugegeben, die Welt wär schnell entvölkert. Aber Logischer wäre es wenn die Lager langsamer aufgebaut werden würden (Trupp der nach dem Rechten sieht und Tag später dann der rest oder so ...)

Schön gemacht sind allerdings diese ganzen kleinigkeiten wie Ladehemmugen (schön gemacht), Verbesserungen durch Handbücher (die man nicht lesen kann auser ich fand es noch nicht) und das Reparieren der Fahrzeuge... Und auch die Egoperspektive ist schön umgesetzt. Endlich mal ein Avatar der leicht nach oben schaut wenn er den Kopf rumdreht.

Vll bin ich zu MMORPG verwöhnt ^^


----------



## Jasper (18. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch so ein ähnlichen Problemm.
Wenn ich AA an mache sieht das Spiel aus wie bei der Programmierung.
Sprich alles ist mit riesigen Kästchen umrandet.
Kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## Oorim (18. Januar 2009)

Installier am besten auch mal den neuesten Treiber


----------



## Faxe (18. Januar 2009)

Würde ich sagen.
Welchen nutzt du momentan? Bzw. welche Graka benutzt du?


----------



## patrick1987 (21. Januar 2009)

Hi @all,

habe da auch so meine Problem mit FC2 und GTA 4.

bei farcry war bei mir das Problem das ich es garnet spielen konnte, war immer im Story Video mit back to Desktop rausgeflogen. habe mir letzte Woche vom Kumpel ein neues Mainboard + neuen Cup kühler einbauen lassen (Mainboard Gigabyte ma790x-ds4 und Cup kühler artic cooling freezer 64 pro) zuvor hatte ich ein Mainboard von MSI. nachdem mein Kumpel alles verbaut hatte und alles installiert hatte, sagt er mir das er farcry spielen konnte ohne Probleme und es nur einmal kurz zu einem ruckler kam (kurz eingefroren das Bild) sonst gab es keine Probleme. habe jetzt auch ein neues Windows drauf Win XP Professional mit SP 3 jetzt.

ich weiß echt nicht woran es liegen kann.

mein System.

Cup: AMD Phenom 9850
Mainboard Gigabyte MA790X-DS4
RAM: 2 GB Kingston Dual Channel
Grafik: Asus EAH Top 3870 mit 1GB Ram
Festplatte: Samsung 750GB
Maus + Tastatur: G5 Laser + G11 von Logitech

neusten Treibers sind soweit alle drauf.

bei GTA 4 habe ich vorhin das Problem gehabt das die Meldung gekommen ist das der Videospeicher voll sei.

ich hoffe es kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen, den so macht das spielen keinen Spaß.

lg patrick1987


----------



## Sash (26. Januar 2009)

auch mal eine frage.. man kann ja karten selber erstellen, ok.. aber wie kann man zb bei einem ranglisten spiel was man erstellen möchte diese karten, oder auch runtergeladenen karten verwenden? bei einigen servern gibts spiele mit erstellten karten, bei mir kann ich aber unter karten wählen nur die üblichen ubi karten auswählen.. wäre nett wenn mir da einer helfen könnte.


----------



## Sash (27. Januar 2009)

hm weiß keiner oder spielts keiner mehr?


----------



## Heroman_overall (27. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub eher es spielt keine mehr da das Game seine Chance verpasst hat ein gutes Spiel zu werden. Wird einfach zu schnell langweilig weil immer und immer und immer und immer wieder das gleiche und dann ist es schon irgendwann nach Stunden zuende


----------



## Aerron (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe Heute Facry2 angezockt 


Da mußte ich ewig drauf warten weil es eine online Aktivierung hat und der Erste eindruck ist irgendwie kenne ich das schon ! 


Erstmal ellen  lang mit nem Geländenwagen durch die gegen fahren  um dann bewustlos zu werden (COD4 die fahrt im alten Benz/Stalker CS  ich wache in einem Haus Auf wo ich gleich voll gequassellt werde ) Du arbeitest jetzt für mich mach dies, mach das, renn hier hin ,renn da hin ! 


ernüchternt ............


vor allen dingen wo hab ich jetzt dieses Cupe stehen gelassen ?


gruss Aerron .


----------



## Derber-Shit (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem.

Bin beim Akt 1 27%, und nun, wenn ich mein Spiel fortsetzen will, fängt er an zu laden. Nach einer Zeit wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz und ich finde mich aufm Desktop wieder. Is das Savegame kaputt oder was is das?

Gruß: Derber-Shit


----------



## Sash (2. Februar 2009)

du meinst da wo man sich drin verschanzt und angegriffen wird? da kommste nicht heil raus. ist so vorgesehen..


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (3. Februar 2009)

und es ist auch egal zu welcher location du fährst
ob bar oder kirche - du stirbst so oder so - man kann sich also getrost sofort erschießen lassen


----------



## CentaX (3. Februar 2009)

Man müsste echt mal testen, was passiert, wenn man nen Trainer benutzt, mit dem du unsterblich bist 
Fand das aber auch krass, hab 10* neugeladen, bis ichs gerafft hab... 
Könnte ich ja eigentlich mal weiterspielen in den Ferien


----------



## Sash (3. Februar 2009)

mir wars nach dem ersten mal klar, da es einfach nicht zu schaffen ist immer mehr leute zu killen wenn die ammo alle ist.


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (3. Februar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> mir wars nach dem ersten mal klar, da es einfach nicht zu schaffen ist immer mehr leute zu killen wenn die ammo alle ist.



 mir auch aus spaß habe ich aber beide locations gespielt und fand die in der kirche irgendwie besser


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (3. Februar 2009)

sry doppelpost
inet hat gehangen


----------



## Derber-Shit (3. Februar 2009)

kann mir niemand bei meinem problem helfen?


----------



## Jasper (8. Februar 2009)

Noch ma wegen dem AA Problem.
Mein Rechner:
Windows XP Professional SP3
Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.40 GHz
2,0 GB RAM
ATI Radeon HD 4870 512 MB (Sapphire)

Ich hab den Catalyst 9.1 drauf.


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (9. Februar 2009)

guten morgen!

wie kann ich im game nen screenshot erzeugen?

finde keine einstellung!

grus,ben


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Februar 2009)

djCvtKinG78 schrieb:


> guten morgen!
> 
> wie kann ich im game nen screenshot erzeugen?
> 
> ...




Am besten mit Fraps 
Da kannst du so viele machen wie du willst, kannst dir frei eine taste aussuchen und bekommst noch die FPS angezeigt.
Nachteil ist nur das das in der Freeware Version nur bmps sind.


----------



## Sash (9. Februar 2009)

quark geht auch ohne, einfach die traste druck bzw print drücken. wird dann unter eigene dateien abgelegt.


----------



## Derber-Shit (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem.

Bin beim Akt 1 27%, und nun, wenn ich mein Spiel fortsetzen will, fängt er an zu laden. Kurz nach dem Erscheinen des zweiten ladebildes wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz und ich finde mich aufm Desktop wieder. Is das Savegame kaputt oder was is das?

Habe die aktuellsten MB-Treiber und Graka-Treiber drauf!

Gruß: Derber-Shit

EDIT: Habs gerade mal versucht im geschützten Modus zu starten und es geht! Er läd mein Savegame wieder. allerdings is nun die Grafik echt zum kotzen. also muss es ja wohl an den grafiktreibern liegen, oder?


----------



## Sash (9. Februar 2009)

ne das ist nur der abges. modus. lad im modus einfach dein savegame, lauf 5m weiter und speicher wieder. danach geh raus und starte normal. dann sollte es laufen, glaube ich.


----------



## Derber-Shit (9. Februar 2009)

ok, danke


----------



## Derber-Shit (9. Februar 2009)

habs probiert, klappt nicht!


----------



## Sash (9. Februar 2009)

in einer neuen datei gespeichert oder die alte überschrieben? naja wenns nicht klappt.. ka vielleicht fc neu installieren. oder geh mal das grafik menu rein und schraub mal die einstellungen runter..


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

djCvtKinG78 schrieb:


> guten morgen!
> 
> wie kann ich im game nen screenshot erzeugen?
> 
> ...




Ja, mit Fraps mach ich es auch immer, leider kann ich nicht immer aufnehmen, weil es dann immer so ruckelt =(
Habs auch mal mit Snipping Tool probiert, hat sich aber im Spiel nicht geöffnet.


Lg BamBuchi


----------



## Derber-Shit (9. Februar 2009)

alte überschrieben.

abgesicherter modus is ja niedrigste grafikleistung... fc neu installieren hatte ich schon probiert, aber es klappte nicht


----------



## Spikos (9. Februar 2009)

Kannst ja mal was anderes probieren, und zwar startest du n neues Game, speicherst, und schaust ob das läd. Wenn dieses Savegame geladen wird, such es im Explorer raus, kopier den Namen, benenne dein kaputtes SG in das neue um und ersetz es dann im SG-Ordner. 
Weiß nicht ob das funktioniert, bei diversen älteren Games hab ich so schon öfters das Spiel ausgetrickst.



Edit: Oder du probierst einen älteren Grafiktreiber, ich hab mit dem 181.22 im Moment auch oft mal Probleme (The Witcher, CS 1.6 stürzen einfach mal so aus Spaß ab).


----------



## Preylord (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe von euch, hab das Spiel erst angefangen
und schon ein Problem 

Hab den ersten diamanten geholt und soll nun zum
Waffenhändler bei Mikes Bar gehen...der Kerl ist aber nie
Da!!! War schon zu verschieden Uhrzeit dort...nada 
Bekomme aber immernoch den Waffenhändler als Ziel
angezeigt...

In die Bar komm ich auch nicht rein...keine Tür läßt
sich öffnen...

Überhaupt ist die Welt recht...Leblos...nur in der
Hauptstadt und bei den Save Houses tummeln sich ein
paar Idioten 

Bug oder Hab ich was vergessen???

(hab auch schonmal ein Altes Savegame geladen...)

THX und Mfg


----------



## Sash (14. Februar 2009)

kein bug, du sollst erst was anderes machen.. weiß nicht mehr was es war.. ich glaub du mußt in dem waffenladen der da auch ist dir am computer eine neue waffe kaufen. dann ein raum weiter diese waffe abholen.. glaub das wars.. gehört noch zur einführung.


----------



## Preylord (14. Februar 2009)

Oki Danke ,Probiers gleich aus 

mfg


----------



## Oorim (14. Februar 2009)

Servus

Kleines Problem bei der Müllhalden Mission wo man am Ende die Tanklaster Jungs hochnimmt mit Warren. Muss er sterben? Er überlebte einmal nicht, das fand ich ziemlich bescheiden, also noch mal, er überlebte und voilá nich abzuschilesen. Ok denk ich, isn Bug. Noch ma, er überlebt, Mission nich abgeschlossen. Erschies ich ihn (ganz schön Zäh am Kopf der gute ...) un was is? Mission abgeschlossen...

Das kanns doch nich sein oder ^^


----------



## fummel (18. Februar 2009)

djCvtKinG78 schrieb:


> guten morgen!
> 
> wie kann ich im game nen screenshot erzeugen?
> 
> ...



Benutze X-Fire, damit kannst du auch Videos machen.


----------



## Sash (18. Februar 2009)

man kann ingame mit dem game selbst screenshots machen, man braucht kein!! tool dafür. einfach die taste druck drücken. wird dann abgespeichert unter eigene dateien, games oder so..


----------



## JohnMo-UT (19. Februar 2009)

Mit welcher taste bitte?^^


----------



## Fransen (19. Februar 2009)

JohnMo-UT schrieb:


> Mit welcher taste bitte?^^



Afaik Scroll Lock + S.

/Edit
Das war die Kombination für xFire.

Ich mache meine Screenshot's only mit Fraps.


----------



## Sash (20. Februar 2009)

mit druck. weiß keiner mehr was druck ist? auf der englischen tastatur würde print stehen. oben rechts direkt nach den F1-F12 tasten gibts drei weitere, druck, rollen und pause.
wobei dann die bilder als png abgespeichert werden.


----------



## eVoX (21. Februar 2009)

Hi, bei mir startet der Bechmark nicht, da kommt immer _"farcry2.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden"_, nachdem drücken auf "nicht senden", kommt _"Benchmark run could not be completed! No results will be generated!"_

Graka GTX280, Treiber 181.xx.

Das Spiel selber funzt normal.

Weiß jemand warum?

Edit: Das Spiel startet jetzt auch nicht mehr, nachdem Patch 1.2 startete es noch jetzt geht nix mehr


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Februar 2009)

Hey,

gibt es einen Befehl um die Waffe aus dem Bild"Screen" zu entfernen 
Grüße!


----------



## realgoldie (28. Februar 2009)

ich kann bei mir kein AA anmache dann sind die Texturen so komisch is das normal.
Hab ne HD4870 zur info


----------



## Sash (28. Februar 2009)

bestimmt wieder ein ati treiber problem.. mit ner nvidia hab ich aa an und alles voll hoch und keine probs.


----------



## boss3D (28. Februar 2009)

@ realgoldie
Was verstehst du denn unter "komisch"?

Kannst du mal einen Screen deines Problems posten?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## realgoldie (1. März 2009)

AJA die Bäume und des Gras waren eckig.
Wenn ich AA auslasse dann siehts gut aus aber solbald ichs anmache sieht Eckig/ comig mässig aus


----------



## rainbowsix007 (1. März 2009)

also grafik geht so ne...crysis  is unschlagbar


----------



## |seluso| (2. März 2009)

Naja ist aber schon nicht schlecht, meiner Meinung haben aber beide Spiele den selben Fehler gemacht: zu sehr auf die Grafik geachtet aber dabei die Story vernachlässigt


----------



## ZIL131 (9. März 2009)

Ja...also ich habs anfangs gerne gezockt, aber dann war es immer dasselbe und so bei 88% wo ich dann zur Bar sollte um den eine Typen zu treffen, also bei dem Fluss, da ging garnichts mehr. Ich habe alles nach Gegnern abgesucht usw. aber die Tür ging nicht auf. 
Dann hab ich fast gekotzt und hab den Dreck verkauft.
Schade eigentlich, hätte ja richtig geil werden können.


----------



## Oorim (9. März 2009)

Ich zocks immer mal wieder ... Hauptproblem: Es startet nur noch im Fenster. Am Anfang war es nur ein Prioritätsproblem ... wenn ich beim starten noch schnell was in ICQ getippt habe ging es im Fenstermod auf, izwischen machts das dauerhaft.
Die Quests sind immer das gleiche und wirklich Taktisch vorgehen muss man auch nicht. Eigentlich räucher ich alles mit der DAO, dem einfachen Granatwerfer, der Carl Gustav oder mit normale Granaten (oder eben Jeep mit Granatwerfer) aus, achte dabei darauf das immer ein Auto stehen bleibt und holz dann alles weitere mit der Schweren MG nieder. Das Funktioniert einwandfrei und ist auch ein wenig schade.

Genauso nervtötend ist, dass man gemütlich wo hinfährt und aus dem Nichts taucht ein Jeep auf, fährt gegen deinen, schiest zwei ma un deine Karre is im Sack. Das *nervt*.

Und so gibt es einiges das etwas nervig ist. Ich hab es mir inzwischen zur Aufgabe gemacht mithilfe von Karten die man im Netz findet jeden Diamanten ausfindig zu machen den es gibt - das macht weit aus mehr Spaß als irgedwelche Quests.

Schade


----------



## ZIL131 (9. März 2009)

Bringt es überhaupt was die Diamanten zu sammeln? Außer das man dann halt mehr kaufen kann?


----------



## Oorim (9. März 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt glaube 150 und noch keinen vorteil verspürt ^^


----------



## entenpost1 (9. März 2009)

hmm ich find das game nicht soo schlecht... ja ich muss zugeben es hat sein eigenheiten aber mir taugts trotzdem


----------



## Ricardo Vega (9. März 2009)

Da ich einen Schrott PC habe musste ich natürlich alles auf Low Details Spielen aber damit hatte ich keine Probleme, denn der Spielspaß war echt Gigantich. Die Story lässt etwas zu Wünschen übrig aber naja..


----------



## realgoldie (10. März 2009)

weiß jemand wie ich denn multiplayer name ändern kann


----------



## Jasper (13. März 2009)

Weiß jemand was über einen kommenden Patch?! Ich hab nehmlich ein paar AA-Probleme.


----------



## Fallin4ngel (13. März 2009)

Wenn die Aufträge der Waffenhändler nicht immer 1 zu 1 die selben währen und auch so die allgemeinen Aufträge nicht immer das Selbe währe und würde man nach der Schlusssequenz wie bei GTA noch weiterspielen können, dann währ ich total Happy mit den Spiel. So war ein ein wenig enttäuscht. Und ich fühl mich in den 50 km² irgenwie total eingeengt. Aber dennoch hat es super Spaß gemacht. Ich liebe das Feuer in FC2!


----------



## davidenine (14. März 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage:
Mit welchen Settings könnte ich FarCry 2 zocken?
Und wieviel bringt ein Vierkerne CPU bei diesem Spiel(CPU oder Graka abhängig?)

Mein System:
AMD Athlon X2 5000+
Nvidia Geforce 9800GT
4GB DDR 800 Ram
Windows XP


----------



## Sash (14. März 2009)

mein system siehst du in der sig.. jedenfalls native auflösung, dx10, alles voll auf anschlag mit 2x kantenglättung sehr flüßig, nie sowas wie fps einbrüche. nativ heißt bei mir 1680x1050 oder so.  os hab ich vista hp 64bit.


----------



## HollomaN (17. März 2009)

vorhin kam ein video von far cry 2 im tv zum thema "killerspiele". da meinten die das das spiel gewaltverherrlichend sei und indiziert werden müsste. om man, das sagen grade die die das spiel noch nicht mal kennen/spielen.


----------



## Spikos (18. März 2009)

Zu diesem "Trailer" und den Antworten der Politiker: An soviel Blut kann ich mich garnicht erinnern! Aber der Pfeiffer wieder mit seinem Indizierungsgedöhns ging mir auf die Nerven. "Oh nein, ich habe einen Trailer gesehen wo jede Szene mit Schießen+Töten verbunden war, das Spiel macht Amokläufer!". Außerdem total falsche Darstellung des Spiels - so actionreich war es dann doch wirklich nicht.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. März 2009)

^^ wollte nochmal wissen ob man im Game die Waffe ausblenden kann?
Grüße!


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (21. März 2009)

Hey Leute, ich hab ne Frage zum Far Cry 2 zocken über Hamachi, iwie finden mein Kumpel und ich uns nicht. FIrewall ist aus, Port im Rooter Freigegebn und Hamachi als 1. Priorität festgelegt.
Habt ihr ne Ahnung warum wir uns nicht finden?
mfg


----------



## entenpost1 (22. März 2009)

soweit ich weiß kann mans nicht... auser halt beim autofahren oda so


----------



## Tom3004 (25. März 2009)

Also, ich habe jetzt auch Far Cry 2 und ich kann es mit einer 9500GS und einem Q6600@2.5Ghz flüssig spielen.
Jedoch nur in einer 1000 Auflösung. 2x AA is aber auch noch dicke drin. 
Also ich finde das Spiel ganz gut, besonders den Map Editor


----------



## fred00782 (27. März 2009)

d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich hab ne Frage zum Far Cry 2 zocken über Hamachi, iwie finden mein Kumpel und ich uns nicht. FIrewall ist aus, Port im Rooter Freigegebn und Hamachi als 1. Priorität festgelegt.
> Habt ihr ne Ahnung warum wir uns nicht finden?
> mfg


 


Habe es auch mal über Hamchi versucht und es ging nicht. Irgendow habe ich die Tage gelesen, dass es auch nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Tom3004 (27. März 2009)

Doch es ist möglich sonst würde es nicht soviele Hamachi Sever für FC 2 geben. 
Aber sagt mal wie viele spielen eigneltich FC 2 online =? 
Weil ich hab z.B kein Deathmatch Spiel gefunden ?


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (27. März 2009)

du musst die nueste vers. haben, klick dann eifnach auf benutzerdifinierte server!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (27. März 2009)

habs mir jetzt auch gekauft. über steam gabs dat spiel für 25€. war ein tag sonderverkauf.
hab die erste schritte angespielt. d.h. bis zum ersten diamantenkoffer. 
grafik ist echt ne pracht, den rest laß ich auf mich zukommen.


----------



## Gast3737 (29. März 2009)

Als erstes die [Werbung]: habe mir gestern Farcry 2 für 25 € bei Stream gezogen zusammen mit dem Ubisoft Classics Pack für 35 €[/Werbung]

Mal ne doofe Frage wie bekomme ich bei Farcry 2 den Fenstermodus deaktiviert im Menu gibt es scheinbar keine Option dafür. Danke für eine Kurze Info!

 brachte mir die Antwort Alt+Enter ist die Lösung


----------



## Spikos (29. März 2009)

Wenn du alt+enter drückst auch danach drauf achten, dass du die richtige Auflösung einstellst und das Spiel nochmal neustartest - ansonsten spielst du da mit 800x600 oder noch schlimmer!


----------



## yello7676 (29. März 2009)

oder du gehst mit rechtsklick auf die verknüfpung und stellst fenster maxmiert starten ein


----------



## Gast3737 (29. März 2009)

die Auflösung hat er bei 1650 gelassen, dank neuestem Patch, vorherige Versionen hatten ja Scalierungsprobleme.

Bei Steam muss man sich ja ums Patchen nicht bemühen, dafür liebe ich die Plattform ja auch gern. Ich frage mich nur was passiert, wenn ich mein System neu aufspielen muss..

Das mit der Verknüpfung habe ich mal so umgesetzt´, werde es gleich mal ausprobieren. 

Das Spiel ist erste Klasse, solch einen Shooter mit soviel Tiefgang habe ich vorher noch nie gespielt und endlich sind die Gegner mal etwas klüger, was bei Warhead bei aller Liebe zur Grafik vernachlässigt wurde.


----------



## Tom3004 (29. März 2009)

Also, wenn dein Pc kaputt geht ist FarCry 2 etc. noch lange nicht weg. 
Bei Steam ist dein Prfil Online gespeichert und du kannst dir das Spiel einfach neu downloaden. 
Deswegen klauen ja auch manche böse Jungs Steam Accounts damit sie die Spiele laden können. 
Ich mag Steam irgendwie nicht so.


----------



## Spikos (29. März 2009)

Sorry Rune welcher Patch ist eigentlich aktuell? Ich hab lange nichtmehr gespielt.
FC2 soll Tiefgang haben? Wurde das auch neu eingepatcht...? Oder überlese ich irgendwie die Ironie? 
Hab Warhead nicht gezockt, aber wenn du die KI von FC "etwas klüger" nennst will ichs mir bei Warhead garnicht erst vorstellen .


----------



## Gebieter (29. März 2009)

Das ist Blödsinn  . Die KI von Crysis is WEIT intelligenter als die von FC2 . Gerade die Autofahrkünste der KI in FC2 sind unübertroffen *schlecht* .


----------



## Gast3737 (29. März 2009)

bei mir steht bei Steam bei Far Cry 2 letzes Update vom 19.12.08..die Patch nummer weiss ich nicht..kümmert mich auch nicht Steam macht das ja für mich..

ausserdem rede ich von der KI von Warhead und nicht von Crysis, Warhead konnte ich in extreme ohne größere Probleme durchspielen. bei Crysis weiss ich es nicht, das habe ich nicht hier.

Der Tiefgang bei Far Cry 2 ist jedenfalls für einen Shooter sehr viel. ich mag es diesen ganzen Kram zu machen und Nebenmissionen zu zocken, Waffen zu verbessern und so..taja der Rollenspieler kommt damit bei mir durch..


----------



## noname545 (30. März 2009)

hi, 
bin neu hier und hab gleich mal ne frage über das spiel. Also das spiel leuft bei mir net so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe immer so mit 20, 25 ,30 ,35 Frames habe mal ohne Fraps gespielt lief sehr gut (für mich jedenfalls) dachte es läuft mit 30 Frames Fraps gestartet 20-25 so ein mist eine neue graka hab ich gekauft kann mir einer sagen warum das so ist ? und im Direct X 10 hab ich nur Grafikfehler so lila licht und rechtecke an den bergen (Augenkrebs) unter Direkt X 9 keine an manchen stellen sogar 58 Frames manchmal im Wald aber solange ich auf ein Fluss schaue brechen die Frames ein.
Was ist denn am Wasser so besonders das die Frames sinken? 
Crysis lief besser aber da hab ich auch grafikfehler so gestreckte linien an den gegnern und autos hab auf einmal angst bekommen das die graka kaputt ist also 25-30 Frames auf high auser schatten (mittel) lief das spiel Crysis sehr gut 

mein System:
AMD Athlon 64X2 4000+ 2x 2.79 Ghz übertaket jetzt hab ich meisten am start bluescreens im Windows net.
3 Gb ram 667mhz von Elixier
250gb Sata2 Festplatte und 60 Gb IDE seit monaten nicht Formatiert
HIS ATI HD 4670 IceQ 512mb von 780 auf 850 Mhz und 1000 auf 1050 Mhz SCHLIMM? 
Mainboard GF 7025 M2 Biostar
hoffentlich geht der CPU kaputt will ein neuen kaufen oder alles neu aber für wenig geld
CPU trotz OC 37 Grad normal?


----------



## Xrais (30. März 2009)

hast du dein system auch mal auf stabilität und temps getestet ? so wie ich es daraus lese nähmlich nicht ,die farbkacheln könnten durch zu hohe temperaturen entstehen aber auch durch alte treiber/directX


----------



## Macvot (30. März 2009)

ich fand FarCry deutlich besser..


----------



## noname545 (30. März 2009)

vielen dank das ihr mir helfen wollt, also ich hatte den neuesten treiber drauf 9.3 für Vista, jetz hab ich den 8.12 drauf und wie soll ich die sabilität prüfen? wie gesagt die fehler tauchen nur im Direkt X 10 auf, oder ist meine graka und das System zu alt weil ist erst 1 jahr alt und die graka erst paar wochen das macht mich ziehmlich wütend mit 20 frames rumzulafen wo es dichter ist hab ich fast 40 aber meistens 20-30 und wenn es von 30 auf 20 wechselt ruckelt es ziehmlich da hab ich keine lust mehr zu spieln es klingt jetzt komisch aber 70 % hab ich schon im spiel auf der ersten karte war die performance viel besser. wegen der temperatur im Desktopmodus hab ich 
CPU    27 °C  (81 °F) 
1. CPU / 1. Kern    8 °C  (46 °F)
1. CPU / 2. Kern    12 °C  (54 °F)
MCP    44 °C  (111 °F)
IBM IC35L060AVVA07-0    46 °C  (115 °F)
SAMSUNG HD252HJ    37 °C  (99 °F)
was bedeuten die werte in klammern schuldigung verstehe sehr wenig von software
Far cry 2 spiel ich auf Sehr Hoch auser schatten mittel
die temperaturen im vollast weiss ich leider net


----------



## Sash (31. März 2009)

in klammern, fahrenheit. ami einheit für temps. wobei ich zweifle das die werte stimmen.. die kerne haben nur 8-12°C? glaub ich nicht.


----------



## noname545 (31. März 2009)

ich auch nicht aber wieso ist das game so langsam ? kann doch net sein kannst du mir villeicht helfen
und wie kriege ich mein systeinfo wie bei dir in mein beitrag damit es immer dort bleibt?
wie lösche ich meine beiträge die hab ich ausversehen doppelt rein deswegen hab ich einfach mal gelöscht geschrieben.
bin neu deswegen sorry für die vielen fragen


----------



## Sash (31. März 2009)

hast vielleicht irgendwas drin was dein system bremst.. ka.. zudem bedenke das fc2 auch mit mehreren cpu kernen schneller läuft. ist ein unterschied von 2 kern zu 4 kern von ca 10%. und der ram macht auch was aus.. 4gb sollten es schon sein..


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (1. April 2009)

hi,
ist es eigentlich egal wenn ich von beiden parteien bzw meinen kameraden aufträge annehme und ausführe??? oder sollte man immer nur von einer partei den auftrag ausführen um so das image zu verbessern???

danke


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. April 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> hi,
> ist es eigentlich egal wenn ich von beiden parteien bzw meinen kameraden aufträge annehme und ausführe??? oder sollte man immer nur von einer partei den auftrag ausführen um so das image zu verbessern???
> 
> danke




Klar ist das egal.....

Die merken eh nichts....

Die Story läuft in einer bestimmten Richtung.......damit es weiter geht musst Du Aufträge von beiden Parteien annehmen....genau wie die Telefon Joker an den Sendemasten....

Mfg


----------



## Tom3004 (8. April 2009)

Kann man eig. irgendwie diese blöden Stationen einnehmen, wo die einem immer mit dem Jeep hinterher fahren ?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. April 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Kann man eig. irgendwie diese blöden Stationen einnehmen, wo die einem immer mit dem Jeep hinterher fahren ?



Ja - aber nur für kurze Zeit - sobald man einige minuten außer Sichweite ist wird sie wieder von Feinden besetzt.


----------



## Tom3004 (9. April 2009)

Ist ja voll ******
Das bockt so garnicht immer an denen vorbei zu fahren...


----------



## enterthephil (9. April 2009)

Gibts eigentlich nen Patch/Mod oder ne Config die die Grafik und Physik nochmal etwas aufpoliert? Sieht so trostlos aus das Spiel.


----------



## Tom3004 (9. April 2009)

Ich glaube die Grafik is genug aufpoliert..,aber genau weiß ich es nicht...


----------



## MtvGames (9. April 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass die Grafik ausreicht im Gegnsatzt zur Story!!!


----------



## Fransen (10. April 2009)

Jo die Story ist etwas eintönig, aber die Grafik ist ganz i.O.

Hier nochmal zum Vergleich:

Crysis mit Mster 1.0:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis mit der aktuellsten Mster.Config.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis Warhead @stock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FarCry 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MtvGames (10. April 2009)

Gegen Crysis sieht Far Cry 2 leider alt aus bis auf die Sonneneinstrahlung!!!


----------



## Tom3004 (10. April 2009)

Ich finde FC 2 sieht natürlicher aus als Crysis...
Was meint ihr ?
MfG, Tom


----------



## Fransen (10. April 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr ?



Beide Spiele wissen auf ihre eigene Art zu beeindrucken.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (11. April 2009)

nette Bildchen, 
zum Vergleich von Crysis und Farcry2 hätte ich jeweils die Mittagssonne genommen und evtl. auf gleiche Objekte geachtet  , denn FC2 sieht natürlicher aus!
Grüße!


----------



## Fransen (11. April 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> nette Bildchen,
> zum Vergleich von Crysis und Farcry2 hätte ich jeweils die Mittagssonne genommen und evtl. auf gleiche Objekte geachtet  , denn FC2 sieht natürlicher aus!
> Grüße!



Im Nachhinein wäre das wirklich besser gewesen, aber da die Bilder nunmal einige Monate auf den Rücken haben und schon hier im Bilderpool lagen, habe ich keine neuen mehr gemacht, sondern mir einfach welche zusammengesucht.


----------



## Tom3004 (12. April 2009)

Far Cry 2 braucht auch nicht so extrem hohe Hardwareanforderungen...


----------



## MtvGames (12. April 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Far Cry 2 braucht auch nicht so extrem hohe Hardwareanforderungen...



Im Vergleich zu anderen aktuellen Spielen sind die Hardwareanforderungen bei Far Cry2 ziemlich enorm!


----------



## Tom3004 (12. April 2009)

Aber zu Crysis und Grand Theft Auto 4 sind sie niedriger


----------



## noname545 (14. April 2009)

also ich erfülle die mindest und die empfohlenen vorrausetzungen doch trotzdem ist die sch....ße immer noch so langesam habe kein bock immer mit 20-30 frames zu spieln meisten habe ich 20 WARUM?! soll das mit dem vorrausetzungen ein witz sein?
habe ein AMD Athlon 64 X2 2x 2,6ghz Reicht doch!
3 gb ram Racht auch
His HD 4670 besser als die 8600 GSO so ein schrott
250gb sata 2 samsung HD
wenn diese sch...ße immer noch so langsam bleibt gebe ich es zurück es reicht
habe system seit monaten net formatiert villeicht daran


----------



## MtvGames (14. April 2009)

noname545 schrieb:


> also ich erfülle die mindest und die empfohlenen vorrausetzungen doch trotzdem ist die sch....ße immer noch so langesam habe kein bock immer mit 20-30 frames zu spieln meisten habe ich 20 WARUM?! soll das mit dem vorrausetzungen ein witz sein?
> habe ein AMD Athlon 64 X2 2x 2,6ghz Reicht doch!
> 3 gb ram Racht auch
> His HD 4670 besser als die 8600 GSO so ein schrott
> ...



In welchen Settings spielst du denn?


----------



## noname545 (14. April 2009)

also ich habe die optimalen einstellungen ausgewählt da hat es fasst alles auf ultrahoch geschraubt der rest war sehr hoch dann habe ich alls auf sehr hoch ausgewählt um ein bisschen mer an performance zu gewinnen doch die sch...ße wird net schneller das sch...ß spiel ist erst neu wenn  es net schneller wird oder ich keine spielbaren frames bekomme dann gebe ich die sch...ße zurück nur wenn ich in den himmel schaue habe ich meien 60 frames was nützt mir das? soll ich immer in den himmel schauen? und so durchspielen? bin echt aufgeregt erst so viel geld für die sch...ße dann...!
und danke das du mir helfen willst


----------



## MtvGames (14. April 2009)

Probier doch mal alles auf Hoch zu stellen und alle unnötigen Hintergrundanwendungen zu schließen!

Schau mal hier: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...ati_radeon_hd_4890_nvidia_geforce_gtx_275/17/


----------



## noname545 (14. April 2009)

also die grafik auf hoch sieht  schlecht aus auserdem kommt es vor das wenn ich an den einstellungen zu viel rummache das die texturen verschwommen sind der boden und die berge schauen aus wie sch...ß haufen 
und im direct x 10 habe ich blinkedes lila licht und rechtecke an den bergen auch in crysis demo hab ich fehler geschtreckte linien an gegener aber läuft flüssiger GRAKA kaputt? weil ist noch neu und mit msconfig habe ich alle programme beendet trotzdem scheiss performancekann das am rechner liegen? systemvorrausetzungen erfülle ich doch was soll des denn von Ubisoft ?


----------



## MtvGames (14. April 2009)

Kann eine Überhitzung der Karte sein. Mess mal die Temperaturen mit Gpu-Z etc.!


----------



## noname545 (14. April 2009)

im catlyst controlcenter habe ich 35grad maximal 50 mehr net die karte ist erst neu aber in anderen spielen grid, COD4 und 5 läauft alles schnell und fehlerfrei ich denke mein system packt das spiel net und processor habe ich so 37 grad everset mist irgendwie falsch 1 kern 8grad blöd oderwas 2kern 2,5,8, grad!? an unterkühlung kann das ja net liegen! gibst ja auch net


----------



## MtvGames (14. April 2009)

also,du hast nur in Far Cry 2 diese Bildefehler?Dann insallier das Hotfix Tool von Ati für Far Cry 2!
Das sollte die Sache beheben!

Far Cry 2 Bildfehler + rosa - ForumBase
und
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,664304/Download-Far-Cry-2-Hotfix-Patch-fuer-AMD-Grafikkarten/PC/Download/


----------



## noname545 (14. April 2009)

aber mein fehler ist anders berge schaeun hingerotzt aus un braune quadrate flecken son von bergen die flimmern und ich habe lila flecken nur im Direct X 10 modus im 9er net die lila flecken glühen richtig auf flimmer richtig so das es unmöglich ist aufm bildschirm zu schaeun als ob du in ein licht schaust. Reicht langsam gebe es zurück und scheiss die mal richtig zam das kann doch net sein so ein scheiss mir zu geben sagen noch das spiel wird auf den höchsten einstellungen sehr gut laufen Ar...löcher!
achja wo muss ich jetz klicken in AMD kenn mich mit dem sch... net aus weil ich nvidia hatte
und danke


----------



## XxHunt3rxX (18. April 2009)

Ist eig. ein Addon geplant.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. April 2009)

noname545 schrieb:


> aber mein fehler ist anders berge schaeun hingerotzt aus un braune quadrate flecken son von bergen die flimmern und ich habe lila flecken nur im Direct X 10 modus im 9er net die lila flecken glühen richtig auf flimmer richtig so das es unmöglich ist aufm bildschirm zu schaeun als ob du in ein licht schaust. Reicht langsam gebe es zurück und scheiss die mal richtig zam das kann doch net sein so ein scheiss mir zu geben sagen noch das spiel wird auf den höchsten einstellungen sehr gut laufen Ar...löcher!
> achja wo muss ich jetz klicken in AMD kenn mich mit dem sch... net aus weil ich nvidia hatte
> und danke


 

Statt hier zu meckern und bei jedem 3. Satz das Wort Sch.... zu benutzen, hilft es manchmal auf den Start Post zu schauen....da gibt es einen Hotfix Patch....oder mal den Thread durch zu lesen.....


Was Du verschweigst

Was für einen X2 Prozzi hast Du ???
XP oder Vista ???
Neuesten Graka Treiber drauf ???
Windows Aktuell ???
Welche Auflösung spielst Du ???
ATI Karten haben häufiger Probleme mit Texturflimmern.....dafür gibt es Hotfix Treiber und die neuesten Graka Treiber sollten die Probs beseitigen...

Has Du Deine Graka auf OC ??? Vielleicht etwas zu viel....nur weil es bei einem Spiel einwandfrei läuft, muss es bei einem anderen nicht so sein..

Mit einem X2 Prozzi hast Du nicht gerade High End Hardware....

Um in allen Details spielen zu können brauchst Du schon einen C2D oder einen Quad Prozzi....und mit ner 4670 wird es auch schon Eng...

Ich habe FarCry2 mit nem E6750@3,6Ghz und einer 260GTX auf 1680er Auflösung auch nicht in allen Details spielen können....

Noch was.....
Mäßige mal Deine Sprache....das ist doch kein Kindergarten hier....

Mfg


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. April 2009)

Hey Leute. Spiele gerade Far cry 2 zum 2tem mal und habe diesen Koffer gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Allerdings lässt er sich nicht öffnen, auch nicht, wenn ich den Spielstand neu Lade. Wie kann ich den öffnen?

mfg EraZeR


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. April 2009)

Das ist doch eigentlich ein Diamanten Koffer....

Der läßt sich nicht öffnen ???? Komisch....

Ein Bug ???

Mfg


----------



## Preylord (28. April 2009)

Werd da gleich mal hinlatschen und das Testen...

Mfg


----------



## Preylord (28. April 2009)

Also bei mir ging er eben ohne Probs auf...

...dafür ist mir das S****ß Spiel schon wieder 
Mittendrin ohne ersichtbaren Grund abgeschmiert 

*PATCH! *Verflucht nochmal Ubisoft *PATCH! 

*Mfg


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. Mai 2009)

Bei mir geht der immernoch nicht auf


----------



## ich558 (9. Mai 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Statt hier zu meckern und bei jedem 3. Satz das Wort Sch.... zu benutzen, hilft es manchmal auf den Start Post zu schauen....da gibt es einen Hotfix Patch....oder mal den Thread durch zu lesen.....
> 
> 
> Was Du verschweigst
> ...



ähm...ja ok.... und warum kann ich fc2 mit einem e6700@3,2ghz, 8800gtx, 4gb ram alles auch ultra hoch 1680*1050 und 2aa mit *mindestens* 35fps meistens aber mit 40+ spielen?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Mai 2009)

ich558 schrieb:


> ähm...ja ok.... und warum kann ich fc2 mit einem e6700@3,2ghz, 8800gtx, 4gb ram alles auch ultra hoch 1680*1050 und 2aa mit *mindestens* 35fps meistens aber mit 40+ spielen?


 
Das liegt an der Ram Ausstattung der Graka.....

Die 8800GTX hat 768MB und die 4670 512MB.....

Außerdem ist eine 8800 GTX immer noch extrem Schnell.....nicht viel langsamer als ne 4670......die nachfolger Graka 9800GTX ist meist häufig wegen der geringern RAM Ausstattung in hohen Details sogar langsamer...

Und 2aa ist wirklich nicht viel....stell mal auf 4 oder 8......das bezeichne ich als mit allen Details.....

Mfg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Mai 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Außerdem ist eine 8800 GTX immer noch extrem Schnell.....nicht viel langsamer als ne 4670......



Seit wann is eine lahme 4670 schneller als eine 8800 GTX


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Mai 2009)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Seit wann is eine lahme 4670 schneller als eine 8800 GTX


 

Hätte ich jetzt behauptet die 8800GTX ist generell schneller....dann wären alle über mich hergefallen....

Die GTX wird ja in Vergleichstest nicht mehr erwähnt....ich gehe aber davon aus, das Sie gerade in den höheren Auflösungen ab 1680 gernerell noch schneller ist........gerade wegen der höheren Ram Ausstattung 

Mfg


----------



## ich558 (13. Mai 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das liegt an der Ram Ausstattung der Graka.....
> 
> Die 8800GTX hat 768MB und die 4670 512MB.....
> 
> ...



es gibt schneinend einige misverständnisse und zwar glaube ich ersten das die 8800 gtx spürbar schneller ist als eine 4670 (in allen auflösungen) und zweitens war meine aussage auf deine gtx 260 bezogen. 
mit 4aa wird es nur in hitzigen gefechten und in den städten ruckelnd, 8aa kann man vergessen bei der 8800 aber selbst das müsste für eine gtx 260 meiner meinung nach zu packen sein!

aber falls dir mal langweillig ist las ich mich gerne von dir mit hilfe eines kleinen benchmarks belehren (mit 8aa)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Mai 2009)

ich558 schrieb:


> es gibt schneinend einige misverständnisse und zwar glaube ich ersten das die 8800 gtx spürbar schneller ist als eine 4670 (in allen auflösungen) und zweitens war meine aussage auf deine gtx 260 bezogen.
> mit 4aa wird es nur in hitzigen gefechten und in den städten ruckelnd, 8aa kann man vergessen bei der 8800 aber selbst das müsste für eine gtx 260 meiner meinung nach zu packen sein!
> 
> aber falls dir mal langweillig ist las ich mich gerne von dir mit hilfe eines kleinen benchmarks belehren (mit 8aa)


 

Da wir anscheinend vollkommen an einander vorbei geredet haben....

Mein alter E6750 im Kombi mit der GTX260 unter DX10 ruckelte es in Gefechten bei 1680er Auflösung und vollen Details.....

Hatte es auf 4aa und allen Details deshalb laufen....da gab es keine Probs....habe aber auch keinen Unterschied zwischen 4 und 8 gesehen.....

Bei meinem aktuellen System habe ich keine Probs mehr....(Prozzi war schuld...)

Mfg


----------



## ich558 (14. Mai 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Da wir anscheinend vollkommen an einander vorbei geredet haben....
> 
> Mein alter E6750 im Kombi mit der GTX260 unter DX10 ruckelte es in Gefechten bei 1680er Auflösung und vollen Details.....
> 
> ...



jaja der prozzi. der läuft auch bei mit fast immer (v.a. mulriplayer) mit 100% und das bei oc@3,3ghz

aber mal ganz ehrlich: kennst du _wärend_ des spielens ob du nun 4aa oder 8aa eingestellt hast? bei 0-2 bzw 2-4aa sehe ich schon unterschieda aber von 4aa-8aa höchstens bei screenshots


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Mai 2009)

ich558 schrieb:


> jaja der prozzi. der läuft auch bei mit fast immer (v.a. mulriplayer) mit 100% und das bei oc@3,3ghz
> 
> aber mal ganz ehrlich: kennst du _wärend_ des spielens ob du nun 4aa oder 8aa eingestellt hast? bei 0-2 bzw 2-4aa sehe ich schon unterschieda aber von 4aa-8aa höchstens bei screenshots




Ähhhh....

Hatte ich eigentlich schon geschrieben....

Ich sehe bei den meisten Spielen keinen Unterschied zwischen 4 oder 8aa....

Deshalb stelle ich lieber sämtliche Details auf max und verzichte eher auf aa.....

Mfg


----------



## ich558 (15. Mai 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ähhhh....
> 
> Hatte ich eigentlich schon geschrieben....
> 
> ...




Upsss...
Typischer Fall von lesen und das gelesene gleich wieder vergessen xD
Wenigstens sind wir einer meinung.


----------



## eightcore (26. Mai 2009)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ab 90% noch Nebenmissionen machen zu können?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Mai 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ab 90% noch Nebenmissionen machen zu können?


 
Gute Frage....

Fahr mal zu den Sendemasten etc....

Wenn Du 90% hast, dann hast Du eigentliche schon fast alle Missionen durch....

Um weiter zu kommen, must Du ja auch diverse neben Missionen machen....

Mfg


----------



## Player007 (3. Juni 2009)

Patch 1.03 ist draußen:
Far Cry 2 Patch Download - ComputerBase

Es wurden einige Fehler behoben und die Geschwindigkeit des Spiels wurde verbessert.

Gruß


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Juni 2009)

Heeeey, 
ich wollte grad FC 2 spielen doch wo ich auf mein Online Profil klickte sagte er mir: " Online Profil konnte nicht geladen werden".
Wie geht das weg ? 
Ich kann auch nichtmehr spielen, dann sagt er immer " Die Verbindung zu ihrem Konto wurde getrennt" oder so ähnlich ? 
???
MfG, Tom 
Patch 1.03 wurde kurz vorher installiert


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (5. Juni 2009)

hallo,

kann ich mit meinem sys FC2 auf ultra high zocken bei ner auflösung von 1680x1050?

und wenn nicht, welche auflösung kann ich nehmen um ultra high auf nem 22zöller 16:9 lcd mit mindestens flüssigen 30Fps zu zocken!


gruß,ben


----------



## ich558 (6. Juni 2009)

djCvtKinG78 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> kann ich mit meinem sys FC2 auf ultra high zocken bei ner auflösung von 1680x1050?
> 
> ...



Sollte kein Problem sein! Mit meiner 8800 gtx und e6700@3,2ghz bei Ultra High 2aa 1680*1050 auf einem 20" LCD habe ich im Benchmark durchschnittlich 35 Fps!


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. Juni 2009)

iwie läuft es bei mir aber auf ultra high besser als auf very high o.O woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## joraku (22. Juni 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> iwie läuft es bei mir aber auf ultra high besser als auf very high o.O woran kann das liegen ?



Schlecht programmiert?  
Obwohl Far Cry2 ja fast überall läuft.


----------



## ich558 (30. Juni 2009)

Far Cry 2 ist laut PCG(H) das erste Spiel das mit DX10 nicht nur besser aussieht sondern auch besser läuft!
Wäre bei Crysis und Co. bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt gewesen xD


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Juli 2009)

Ähm, hab FC 2 zuletzt ohne Patches gespielt. Gibts den damals angekündigten Tierpatch?


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Juli 2009)

Halllo?


----------



## joraku (13. Juli 2009)

Nein, so etwas gibt es nicht. Leider. 
Es wurden ja viele Sachen nicht durch Patches eingebaut, wie Anfangs versprochen.
Gibt es eigentlich das Fortune Pack auch für den PC oder nicht? Finde da nichts genaues.

Edit: Habs gefunden, gibt es, kostet was. Vorteil: Neue Waffen (Armbrust...) Neue Fahrzeuge (Umimog (?)) Neue Multikarten


----------



## Sash (13. Juli 2009)

und? link?


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Juli 2009)

Öha, ohne Tierpatch spiel ich das nicht nochmal. Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## joraku (13. Juli 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> und? link?




Gib mal Far Cry 2 Fortune Pack oder so in Google ein.
Aber vielleicht gibts das nur über Steam, weil es ja was kosten soll.

Nein danke, ohne mich, für ein paar Waffen mehr zahle ich nicht.


----------



## Derber-Shit (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab' da mal ne Frage zu FC2 Karten editor.
mir ist bekannt, dass wenn man die map nicht im Multiplayer spielt, also nur im IN-GAME Mode vom Editor, gibt's kein Limmit bei den Explosiven Zeug und so weiter. Aber man kann wenn man die Map im Multi spielen will nicht mehr als 6 Fahrzeuge verwenden.
Kann man des Irgendwie Ausstellen, oder verändern?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (28. Juli 2009)

moin,
far cry 2 wird nur noch im fenstermodus ausgeführt nicht mehr als vollbild. patches sind drauf und treiber sind aktuell. woran könnte das liegen???
danke für infos.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juli 2009)

Alt + Enter drücken.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (29. Juli 2009)

yo,danke.

ps:nur komisch ist es schon das nach ca 30% des spiels ,jenes anfängt nur noch im fenstermodus zu starten.obwohl vorher 
alles ok war. sowas versteh ich dann nimmer....


----------



## Snade (17. August 2009)

kommen hier auch maps rein ?

*weg duck*


----------



## Tom3004 (17. August 2009)

Kannst du doch posten  
Ich würde mich freuen  
Ich hab auch eine eigene Map  
Kannst deine Map ja kurz vorstellen


----------



## Snade (17. August 2009)

Also dies ist meine 1. Far Cry Map (habs game erst vorgestern bekommen^^)


Sie heißt "savana"

Sie ist zwahr noch ein bisschen Kahl aber ich weis nicht wo mit ich den Rand füllen soll. 

Ich hab probiert aufs Detail zu achten hab z.B. Antenen auf die Häuser gemacht Sprays an die Wände und eine Bar gibs auch^^ (sehr gut als Sniperpoint )
Außerdem gibt es Schranken und einen Funkmast.

Es gibt bei den Spawnpoints noch Schiesstände als GaG!

Außerdem kann mir jemand sagen wie mann diese gras machen kann wa so brennt wie im Single Player Modus.

Es ist eine Aufstand Modus Map

Hier ein paar screens füge nacher noch bessere hinzu:


----------



## Tom3004 (18. August 2009)

Also es sieht bisher ein wenig kahl aus, wie du schon sagtest  

Ich würde dir empfehlen, keine "große" Map zu nehmen sondern von Anfang an eine "kleine" Map...dann hast du keine Probleme mit dem Rand 

Sagt mal: 
Spielen überhaupt viele Leute FC2 Online, weil bei Team Deathmatch finde ich nie Server ?


----------



## Juarez91 (17. September 2009)

Far Cry 2 ist wirklich ein Klasse spiel, aber im Singleplayer wirds mir persönlich ziemlich schnell langweilig, da es recht eintönige Missionen sind. Multiplayer kann ich nicht nutzen, da ich nur ISDN hab und deshalb nicht Online spielen kann. Trotzdem spiel ich es gerne noch Zwischendurch.

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## Rizzard (17. September 2009)

Juarez91 schrieb:


> Far Cry 2 ist wirklich ein Klasse spiel, aber im Singleplayer wirds mir persönlich ziemlich schnell langweilig, da es recht eintönige Missionen sind. Multiplayer kann ich nicht nutzen, da ich nur ISDN hab und deshalb nicht Online spielen kann. Trotzdem spiel ich es gerne noch Zwischendurch.
> 
> Mfg Juarez91



Für mich war Far Cry 2 der Reinfall des Jahres. Die ersten 5 Stunden Spielzeit waren ja noch in Ordnung, doch dann wurde es sehr monoton. Nach 50% Spielfortschritt habe ich aufgehört, da weit und breit keine Änderung in Sicht war. Ich dachte mir dann irgend wann, noch ein Wachposten mehr und ich drehe durch. Den MP habe ich nur ganz kurz mal angetestet und war sofort gelangweilt.

Zusammenfassung: Far Cry 2 -Sinnlos in Afrika-


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Für mich war Far Cry 2 der Reinfall des Jahres. Die ersten 5 Stunden Spielzeit waren ja noch in Ordnung, doch dann wurde es sehr monoton. Nach 50% Spielfortschritt habe ich aufgehört, da weit und breit keine Änderung in Sicht war. Ich dachte mir dann irgend wann, noch ein Wachposten mehr und ich drehe durch. Den MP habe ich nur ganz kurz mal angetestet und war sofort gelangweilt.
> 
> Zusammenfassung: Far Cry 2 -Sinnlos in Afrika-




Meine Meinung dazu....

Eine Geniale Idee wurde in den Sand gesetzt, da die Langzeit Motivation vollkommen fehlt...

Ich meine die Grafik ist echt klasse....mit dem Jeep nicht auf der Straße zu fahren sondern im Gelände....alles Scheppert und klappert...echt Geil....

Aber die Abwechslung fehlt....Schade .....

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (24. September 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich meine die Grafik ist echt klasse....mit dem Jeep nicht auf der Straße zu fahren sondern im Gelände....alles Scheppert und klappert...echt Geil....


 
Und hier gab es auch schon wieder einen Kritikpunkt. Hatte man einen gegnerischen Jeep hinter sich, hatte dieser grob geschätzt um die 800 PS. Stieg man nach erledigen der Kontrahenten in deren Gefährt, war auf mysteriose Art und Weise der Powermotor verschwunden.


----------



## joraku (24. September 2009)

Die Computergegner können eben die Matrix verbiegen^^

Und was noch bei den Autos nervte ist, das man nach jeder Straßensperre durch die man ohne anzuhalten durchfährt einen neuen Wagen braucht oder reaparieren muss.


----------



## Low (24. September 2009)

Story ist ein bissl zu kanpp geworden


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Und hier gab es auch schon wieder einen Kritikpunkt. Hatte man einen gegnerischen Jeep hinter sich, hatte dieser grob geschätzt um die 800 PS. Stieg man nach erledigen der Kontrahenten in deren Gefährt, war auf mysteriose Art und Weise der Powermotor verschwunden.


 

Hattest Du beim Umsteigen die NOS Flaschen nicht aufgedreht ???....

Oder waren die leer ???

Ne die KI ist schon ziemlich dämlich bei dem Spiel....das ist ja auch einer der Hauptkritikpunkte, das jede Strassensperre die man geräumt hatte, nach 5min wieder voll besetzt war...

Bei FarCry ist die KI immerhin nicht ganz sooooo unrealistisch wie die bei Need for Speed Undercover....Die Polizei holt einen mit einem Geländewagen ein, obwohl man mit einem Bugatti Veyron mit Tempo 404 !!! unterwegs ist....DAS ist ja wohl unrealistisch....

Trotzdem machte das Fahren mit den Fahrzeugen richtig Spaß....nur schade auch, das die Sandsäcke scheinbar mit Beton gefüllt waren und man die nicht durchbrechen konnte...

Mfg


----------



## AlpineRider (26. September 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Auswahl der nativen Auflösung meines Monitors bei Far Cry 2.

Folgend ein paar relevante Komponenten:

Grafikkarte:
Nvidia GTX275 1.792 MB
Treiberversion 190.62 WHQL

Monitor:
LG Flatron W2453TQ (1920x1080 @ 60 Hz)

Das Problem:
Wenn ich im Spiel die Auflösung 1920x1080 bei Bildfrequenz 60 einstelle, wird der Bildschirm schwarz und das OSD des Monitors schreibt AUS.SPEZIFIKATIONSF 33,7kHz/30Hz

1680x1050 funktioniert hingegen.

Wieso kann ich aber icht die native Full-HD Auflösung meines Monitors wählen?


----------



## Sash (26. September 2009)

ka..

jedenfalls zur ki, die ist wirklich nicht die hellste. gibt zb brücken, direkt dahinter ne strassensperre. ich komm da angelaufen, steh am anderen ende der brücke, die sehen mich, steigen in ihre jeeps, fahren los und voll den abhang runter, verfehlen irgendwie die brücke und alle gehen drauf. ist nicht nur einmal passiert..


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Oktober 2009)

Spielt hier eigentlich jemand Multiplayer unter Windows 7 mit FC2 und kann die Probleme bestätigen, die die Runde machen?


----------



## Sash (30. Oktober 2009)

ich hatte schon probleme mit vista 64 bit. punkbuster hat sich immer beschwert.. von 10 spielen konnte ich vielleicht 1-2 spielen. unter 7 leider noch nicht getestet, da es ein freund mom hat.


----------



## Carvahall (5. November 2009)

JAJA der Punkbuster macht immer Probleme. Bei mir gehts auch nicht.


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. November 2009)

Tach alle miteinander...

gibt es mittlerweile eig eine lösung für dieses soundproblem in Far Cry 2 ?
(Ich gucke leute direkt an und die stimme ist gaaaaanz leise; Gegner sind nicht ortbar anhand des sounds, die sind entweder rechts oder links, nie gerade aus... und wenn ich zb: rechts gucke, ist da dann doch keiner sondern er steht links von mir etc. ) ?


----------



## hempsmoker (19. November 2009)

Haste im Spiel 5.1 eingestellt aber selbst kein 5.1 System? Das würds erklären. Das Spiel versucht die Centerbox anzusteuern die du aber nicht hast (weil du z. B. mit Headset zockst) und daher hörst du die nicht. Stell mal auf Kopfhörer um. Falls es die Option im Spiel nich gibt, dann check mal, was du im Windows eingestellt hast.


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. November 2009)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Haste im Spiel 5.1 eingestellt aber selbst kein 5.1 System? Das würds erklären. Das Spiel versucht die Centerbox anzusteuern die du aber nicht hast (weil du z. B. mit Headset zockst) und daher hörst du die nicht. Stell mal auf Kopfhörer um. Falls es die Option im Spiel nich gibt, dann check mal, was du im Windows eingestellt hast.




ich denke mal, dass es generell ein Far Cry 2 Problem ist, bei nem kumpel auf der x-box ist es genauso. bei allen anderen spielen ist es normal, da treten keine probleme auf.


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. November 2009)

habe da grade nen tollen screen, den ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten möchte


----------



## Rizzard (19. November 2009)

Nomad trägt den Gefallenen auf seiner Schulter. Er ist nur gerade im Stealthmode.^^


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. November 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nomad trägt den Gefallenen auf seiner Schulter. Er ist nur gerade im Stealthmode.^^




achso, das war ein gastauftritt ?


----------



## Gohrbi (20. November 2009)

Ich muß mal Erfahrung abfragen. Mein FC2 ruckelt bei Win7. Ich kann machen was ich will. Mit Vista und der gleichen HW läuft es die blanke Sahne mit ultra hoch Einstellung.
Liegt es wirklich an Win7????
Die 5850 wird ja nicht mal richtig gefordert, denke ich.


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (24. November 2009)

Moin Jungs!!!

Ich muss mal auch Erfahrung abfragen. Hat jemand ein Tipp für die Optimale-Einstellung der Grafik für das Spiel...das ganze für GTX 260 !!! Möchte  auch unter anderem euere Einstellungen mal sehen...

Danke

weiterhin viel sapß


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. November 2009)

Ich spiele zur Zeit Auf Ultra High, mit 2x aa auf 1600x1200


----------



## sushi2 (27. November 2009)

ich zock das game nun glaub auch mal wieder.


----------



## hempsmoker (27. November 2009)

Mal sehen wie lange du Spaß dran hast. Ich habs irgendwann auch mal wieder probiert, aber nach ner halben Stunde hab ichs wieder in Ecke gefeuert und schließlich verkauft.. Das Gameplay ist einfach der größte Müll...


----------



## Folterknecht (30. November 2009)

Hi!

Sorry hab jetzt keinen Bock mir 100 Seiten durch zu lesen, deswegen stelle ich Dir Frage einfach mal in den Raum.

Bei mir läuft Far Cry 2 unter XP 32 gut (55 -80 FPS). Wenn ich jetzt unter Win7 64 RC genau die selben Einstellungen nutze und auf DX9 stelle habe ich nur zw. 17 - 30 FPS. Wie ist das möglich?
Patch 1.03 ist jeweils installiert.

HW: Q9550@3,6 GHz; GTX260 und 8GB RAM
Teiber: XP 186.08; Win7 dat selbe nur 64bit - 190.xx brachte auch nichts

Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Derber-Shit (25. Dezember 2009)

Kommt überhaupt noch ein Patch für Far Cry 2??? 

Gibts Grafik-Mods oder Tweaks für Far Cry 2?


----------



## Sash (26. Dezember 2009)

ich vermute mal die firma hat bereits fc2 zu grabe getragen. naja schade um das potential..


----------



## hempsmoker (26. Dezember 2009)

Zurecht zu Grabe getragen... da hätte soviel mehr drauß werden können... statt dessen wars immer nur das gleiche, immer und immer wieder... gäääähn


----------



## yello7676 (26. Dezember 2009)

hempsmoker da muss ich dir rechtgeben ansich hätte das ein super game werden können mit der Grafikpracht...aber die Missionen und das Gameplay sind wirklich öde ich habs vllt 2std gezockt und dannach wurds langweilig und seitdem hab ichs nicht mehr gezockt


----------



## hempsmoker (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab sogar noch länger durchgehalten, weil ich gehofft habe, dass endlich mal was passiert, leider wurde ich enttäuscht... Was ab und zu mal Spaß gemacht hat war, wenn man ne Exikutionsmission hatte, und sich dann schön säuberlich nachts angeschlichen hat. Bei irgend sonem Dorf hab ich alle Feinde mit einer Schalldämpferpistole ausgeschaltet. 
Aber das macht nach mehreren malen auch nur bedingt Spaß...


----------



## Sascha.M (3. Januar 2010)

Also ich meine das Spiel sieht für mich viel natürlicher aus als crysis, da kann mir jeder etwas anderes erzählen aber crysis ist für mich das beschissenste spiel weil es so dermasen schlecht programmiert worden ist, also ich finde Far cry 2 istn super game grafik top story ist eigentlich ganz oke nur diese langen fahrten von mission zu mission sind zumal nervig aber sonst finde ich ist das Spiel gelungen.

Gruß

________________________________________________________________________
Evga 790i FTW,  q6600 oc@ 3,2,  zalman cnps 9500,  ASUS EAH4870x2, 4gb corsair dominator 1600 , corsair 650watt psu


----------



## joraku (3. Januar 2010)

Sascha.M schrieb:


> Also ich meine das Spiel sieht für mich viel natürlicher aus als crysis, da kann mir jeder etwas anderes erzählen aber crysis ist für mich das beschissenste spiel weil es so dermasen schlecht programmiert worden ist, also ich finde Far cry 2 istn super game grafik top story ist eigentlich ganz oke nur diese langen fahrten von mission zu mission sind zumal nervig aber sonst finde ich ist das Spiel gelungen.



Crysis ist nicht schlecht programmiert. 

Du hast aber Recht dass es bei FC2 nervt immer solange Wege zu fahren. Dann immer die gleichen Gegner, die gleichen Wachposten usw.


----------



## hempsmoker (3. Januar 2010)

Tut mir Leid... die Story is bei den dreckslangweiligen Missionen total auf der Strecke geblieben. Da ist ja Sonnenklar.tv noch spannender...


----------



## joraku (3. Januar 2010)

Aber manche Storymissionen waren schon cool. (Die mit dem LKW und dann als der Sandsturm kam, alle anderen tot waren und man sich mit letzter Kraft in ein verfallenes Haus geschleppt hat.)


----------



## Mister HighSetting (7. Januar 2010)

Jo,  ich fands jetzt gar nicht soooooooooooo schlimm den auch in vielen anderen Actionspielen ist nun mal die Aufgabe von A nach B zu gehen um Herrn C zu eliminieren . Nur die doffe Fahrerei nervt eben gewaltig


----------



## Kokopalme (10. Januar 2010)

ich finde den onlinemodus klasse und für ne lan ist es auch witzig. Außerdem ist das natürlich eie Hammer Grafik und der Editor hat mich auch sehr überzeugt. Die Story ist langweilig. Vorallem, das rumefahre und dss jeder sofort auf dich schießt, auch wenn man selber nix macht.


----------



## Altair94 (24. Januar 2010)

Mal eine Frage:
Ich habe FC2 jetzt unter Windows 7 64 Bit installiert und wollte einen Lan Server erstellen.
Wenn ich alles eingestellt habe schmiert das Spiel ab. Den Sp kann ich ohne Probleme spielen und unter 32 Bit lief es. Ist das bei euch reproduzierbar bzw. liegt das jetzt an der 64 Bit Version??


----------



## hempsmoker (24. Januar 2010)

Schon mal probiert das Spiel im Vista-Kompatibilitätsmodus zu starten?


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Januar 2010)

Ich habe das Spiel ohne Probs unter Win7 64bit laufen. Hatte aber Startprobl als ich den Ram oc wollte auf 1600. Habe jetzt nur bis 1500 oc und alles läuft.
Was hast du für Ram? Nur mal so ne Idee.


----------



## Buddha (4. Februar 2010)

Ich hab da ein Problem bei Far Cry 2 und zwar kann ich kein Ranglisten spiel zocken denn entweder kann ich die Maps nicht runterladen oder ein Punkbuster Fehler kommt.
Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar 

OS Win 7 64bit

mfg.


----------



## Buddha (5. Februar 2010)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Mr.Moo (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute...hoffe mal ich bin im richtigen Thread...

Ich bin ziemlich verzweifelt und wende mich hiermit an euch...

hab mir vorgestern Far Cry 2 über Steam gekauft...alles lief problemlos...habs installiert...alles eingestellt...Grafik auf Maximum mit dx 10 und 8x aa...und im Treiber noch SSAA und 16x AF...

Doch als ich das Spiel dann gestartet habe...bemerkte ich alle paar Sekunden kleine Verzögerungen...Miniruckler...die nichts mit der FPS Rate zu tun haben denke ich...hab in der Console showfps 1 angegeben und die FPS gehen nie unter 30...liegen so zwischen 30-50fps

Habe mich bischen erkundigt woran es liegen könnte und habe rausgefunden das wenn man in die console gfx_maxfps = 30 eingibt das Spiel dann flüssig laufen sollte...hat wohl irgendwas mit dx 10 zu tun...stand in paar Foren...

Dachte mir ok...super werd ich es mal versuchen...doch wenn ich diesen Command in die Console eingebe steht da gfx_maxfps = 0 !!! und das Game taktet sich auf 1 FPS runter...

Auch wenn ich andere FPS Raten ausprobiere habe ich den gleichen Effekt...habs dann versucht mit den Verzögerungen zu spielen aber das ist echt nicht das wahre...ab und zu stürzt das Spiel auch einfach ab...also komplett Back to Desktop...

Mein System ist ziemlich neu...hab vor 2 Wochen alles erst eingebaut...

Betriebssystem : Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA - MA770T - UD3P
CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 965
RAM : 4GB G.Skill DDR 3 1333 Mhz Ripjaws Serie 7.7.7.21
Grafikkarte : ATI Radeon 5850

Alle Treiber sind installiert...hab das neuste Bios drauf und den Aktuellen ATI Grafikkartentreiber 10.1

Hoffe auf eure Hilfe...vlt hat jemand von euch die gleichen Probleme wie ich und am besten eine Lösung dafür...


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Februar 2010)

"Doch als ich das Spiel dann gestartet habe...bemerkte ich alle paar  Sekunden kleine Verzögerungen...Miniruckler...die nichts mit der FPS  Rate zu tun haben denke ich...hab in der Console showfps 1 angegeben und  die FPS gehen nie unter 30...liegen so zwischen 30-50fps"

Das Prob hatte ich auch. Schalte mal in den Grafik-Optionen auf dirX 9.
Dann geht es.


----------



## Mr.Moo (7. Februar 2010)

Ja das geht...nur ist das nicht ein bischen traurig? Das Game hat DX 10...und ich würde es gerne in DX 10 spielen...das muss doch irgendwie gehen??? Mit DX 9 hab ich nebenbei einen Performance Einbruch...also nicht so ganz das gelbe vom Ei...


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Februar 2010)

Mr.Moo schrieb:


> Ja das geht...nur ist das nicht ein bischen traurig? Das Game hat DX 10...und ich würde es gerne in DX 10 spielen...das muss doch irgendwie gehen??? Mit DX 9 hab ich nebenbei einen Performance Einbruch...also nicht so ganz das gelbe vom Ei...



Ja, dass ist sehr traurig. Ich habe aber auch noch keine Lösung gefunden.
Bin in 3 Foren am suchen gewesen. ...Leider. Aber, da ich das Spiel schon fast im Schlaf mache, werde ich mal ein wenig testen, ob ich durch Zufall was finde.


----------



## Mr.Moo (7. Februar 2010)

Das wäre super...es muss ja irgendeine Lösung geben...
Was interessant wäre...wieso kommt es überhaupt zu diesen Minirucklern?
Woran liegt es? Grafikkarte? Treiber?? DX 10 oder am Game selber?


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Februar 2010)

Was ich jetzt erst gemerkt habe ist, das der Securom Müll endlich weg ist. Seit wann ist das eigentlich so.


----------



## Cyron78 (10. Februar 2010)

Hab das lang nicht mehr gezockt.. aber in der Konsole hatte ich eingeben gfx_maxfps 30 oder 33. Liegt am spiel selber mit den Rucklern..


----------



## Mr.Moo (11. Februar 2010)

Ja wie schon oben geschrieben habe ich das auch schon versucht...mit dem Konsolenbefehl gfx_maxfps = 30 oder 33...40...50...60...

Jedesmal wenn ich das dann bestätigen will übernimmt er nicht den Wert den ich eingetippt habe z.b. gfx_maxfps = 30 sondern komischerweise kommt dann in der Konsole gfx_maxfps = 0! Obwohl ich bestätigt habe und eigentlich erwartet habe das es dann übernommen wird...

Jedesmal "taktet" sich das Spiel auf 1 FPS runter -.-


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Februar 2010)

Mr.Moo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute...hoffe mal ich bin im richtigen Thread...
> 
> Ich bin ziemlich verzweifelt und wende mich hiermit an euch...
> 
> ...


 

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten...

Der Treiber ist mist...installier den 9.12....bei mir schmierten die beiden 5770 Crossfire mit dem 10.1 immer ab...

V-Sync aus...

Hast Du Deine CPU auf OC ??? Wenn ja, etwas zurück nehmen....Far Cry reagiert etwas empfindlich darauf...

Mfg


----------



## Mr.Moo (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hab meine CPU nicht übertaktet...
Hab das Problem leider jetzt auch bei 9.12, 10.1 und auch jetzt 10.2 -.-

Das scheint aber doch weit verbreitet zu sein...das problem...viele berichten davon...bei einigen hat es geholfen das sie diesen consolen befehl eingeben...aber bei mir...naja wie beschrieben...


----------



## Mr.Moo (18. Februar 2010)

Vsync is nebenbei auch aus...
Ich bin jetzt kein fanatiker...das jedes game total ruckelfrei und bla laufen muss...aber...diese Ruckler...zehren echt an meinen Nerven...da ich das Spiel gerne spielen würde...aber es sich anfühlt als würde ich alle paar sekunden mit einem gummiband zurückgezogen und dann wieder losgelassen...


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Februar 2010)

Ne Frage, hast du bei den Einstellungen dirX 10 eingestellt??? Wenn ja auf dirX9 wechseln, neu starten und die Ruckler sind weg. Ich jage diesem Problem auch schon ewig hinterher....erfolglos.
Vsync hat ebenfalls keinen Einfluß auf dieses ruckeln.

Mit oc hat das nichts zu tun meine CPU läuft von 3,4 - 3,9GHz und die Gpu 725 - 1000MHz Egal welche Takte, bei DirX 10 ruckelt es. Beim 9er null zuckeln


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Februar 2010)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ne Frage, hast du bei den Einstellungen dirX 10 eingestellt??? Wenn ja auf dirX9 wechseln, neu starten und die Ruckler sind weg. Ich jage diesem Problem auch schon ewig hinterher....erfolglos.
> Vsync hat ebenfalls keinen Einfluß auf dieses ruckeln.
> 
> Mit oc hat das nichts zu tun meine CPU läuft von 3,4 - 3,9GHz und die Gpu 725 - 1000MHz Egal welche Takte, bei DirX 10 ruckelt es. Beim 9er null zuckeln


 

Also bei mir läuft es einwandfrei auf Ultra High DX10 und 8AA....allerdings Vsync aus....

Mit dem 10.1 Treiber schmierten mir die 5770 Crossfire auch in anderen Games ab....mit dem 9.12 lief alles ohne Probs...

ABER .... ich hatte hin und wieder ein kleines Ruckeln in Far Cry 2....als ich meinen Prozzi von 3,85 auf 3,7 gesenkt hatte, war es weg...


*EDIT: *

Ich habe gerade mal gesehen, das Du im Treiber SSAA und 16AF eingestellt hast...nimm das mal raus....Das kostet Dich ganz schön Leistung....das schafft Dein Sys nicht ohne OC auf den Prozzi und die HD 5850 auch nicht....Dazu bräuchtes Du eine HD 5870....oder mein Crossfire Gespann...

Probiere mal Folgendes....in Far Cry2 ist ein Benchmark Programm im Ubisoft Ordner unter bin versteckt....da kannst Du Deine Sys Einstellungen testen....ich denke mal die Werte werden in den Keller gehen.....oder der V-Ram geht Dir bei diesen Einstellungen zu schnell aus...

Heute abend kannst Du in meinem Tagebuch (in meiner Sig) Benchwerte sehen....ich schreibe gerade einen Benchtest mit HD 5770 Crossfire und habe mit Far Cry2 in höchstmöglichen Einstellungen gebencht....


Mfg


----------



## Mr.Moo (19. Februar 2010)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ne Frage, hast du bei den Einstellungen dirX 10 eingestellt??? Wenn ja auf dirX9 wechseln, neu starten und die Ruckler sind weg. Ich jage diesem Problem auch schon ewig hinterher....erfolglos.
> Vsync hat ebenfalls keinen Einfluß auf dieses ruckeln.
> 
> Mit oc hat das nichts zu tun meine CPU läuft von 3,4 - 3,9GHz und die Gpu 725 - 1000MHz Egal welche Takte, bei DirX 10 ruckelt es. Beim 9er null zuckeln




Ja hab dx 10 an...und ja...mit dx 9 sind diese ruckler weg...nur...dann geht die framerate in den keller...mit dx 10 hab ich mit ssaa und 16x af alles auf high bla bla min 26fps...im durchschnitt 45fps...und max so um die 80...vsync beim benchmark aus....doch sogar wenn die frames auf 60-70 fps gehen ruckelt es...es stoppt...wie ein gummiband...man zieht dran und es schnellt zurück so sieht das aus...


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Februar 2010)

Habe gerade nochmal getestet. Wie du es schreibst bei dirx10 mit "Fraps" gemessen 30 und kaum mehr und bei dirx9 min 45 bis 65. Da soll noch einer schlau werden. Dirx10 soll ja soviel besser sein.
Beim laufen ging der "Gummieffekt" ja noch, aber wenn man dann noch sich umsieht, schade eigentlich. Habe auch schon in anderen Foren gesucht, auch nichts.


----------



## Frickie (2. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,
hab da ein kleines Problem mit FC2. Hatte es bis jetzt unter Vista 32-bit laufen. Hab mit jetzt Win7 x64 geholt und wollte letztens mal wieder FC2 Installieren. also, ins menü komm ich (installieren, beenden usw) wenn ich aber auf installieren gehe geht das fenster zu und weiter passiert nichts!? auch wenn ich die setup.exe direkt von der dvd aus starte passiert nichts nachdem ich auf installieren geklickt hab. weiß da einer zu helfen?


----------



## stolle80 (12. Oktober 2010)

echt klasse ein sammelthread für ein spiel das nach einmal durchspielen totall out und langweilig ist haha. Und für crysis gibt es keinen sammelthread. wie klug von euch muss ich schon sagen


----------



## joraku (12. Oktober 2010)

Wir wissen selber, dass wir klug sind. 
Ach ja, übrigens, ür den 2ten Teil von Crysis gibt es einen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/56420-sammelthread-crysis-2-a.html
Außerdem, wenn es dich stört, dass es zu Crysis 1 keinen Sammelthread gibt, dann mach einen auf wenn du eine Frage oder ähnliches hast, die du stellen willst.
Ich find es auch klug sowas in einem anderen Sammelthread zu schreiben. Übrigens, schau dir mal von diesem Thread die *allererste* Seite an.
Na fällt dir was auf?
Darf man für Games, die manche nur einmal durchspielen keine Sammelthreads aufmachen? Warum?  Und woher will man vor dem Release wissen, dass man das Spiel nur einmal durchspielen will, bzw. was danach "out" ist? 

Aber trotzdem - im Namen aller, die hier gepostet haben - nochmal "Danke" für das Kompliment.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Oktober 2010)

stolle80 schrieb:


> echt klasse ein sammelthread für ein spiel das nach einmal durchspielen totall out und langweilig ist haha. Und für crysis gibt es keinen sammelthread. wie klug von euch muss ich schon sagen



Und du hast _klugerweise_ auch deinen Senf dazugegeben .

Und natürlich gibts einen Crysis Sammelthread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/56420-sammelthread-crysis-2-a.html

Jetzt wirst du natürlich sagen:
"*Buhu - der ist ja nicht angepinnt! Wie soll ich DEN denn finden?*"


PS:
Wenn dich ein Thread nicht interessiert dann schreib halt nix rein .
Ich würde ja noch mehr sagen aber dann könnts sein dass ich ne Verwarnung bekomme 


PS2:
Bin etwas zu spät - aber besser man sagts zweimal damits auch kapiert wird.

PS3:
Bin grad dahinter gekommen das er in den Crysis Sammelthread gepostet hat BEVOR er hier reingeschrieen hat das es KEINE Sammelthread gibt.
Wie gesagt --> SEHR KLUG


----------



## stolle80 (12. Oktober 2010)

ähm.. schau dir mal das datum der letzen posts an: Februar..., dann Mai..., bis jetzt wider nix (5 Monate)!!

und Crysis ist 1 Jahr älter (2007), bekommt einen 2ten teil und Ist immer noch für viele hier DAS Aktuelle THema schlechthin..
ok.das wie klug von euch nehem ich züruck hätte nicht sein müssen, aber sowas regt mich nun mal auf sry


----------



## stolle80 (12. Oktober 2010)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> "*Buhu - der ist ja nicht angepinnt! Wie soll ich DEN denn finden?*"


 
genau! nicht angepinnt = schwer zu finden!! dann muss mann sich nich wundern wenn ständig dieselben Fragen crysis bezuglich gestellt werden , soll ich die posts hier aufzählen damit du siehst wie oft??

dieses Forum enthält *166* Threads bezüglich _Far Cry 2_
und *494* Threads bezüglich _Crysis _, 

PS: *meinte eigentlich zu crysis 1*


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Oktober 2010)

Nur weil dir das Spiel nicht gefällt oder du es nicht magst, dass der Thread angepinnt ist, musst du hier nicht solche sinnfreien Posts reinknallen.
PS: Doppelposts gilt es zu vermeiden!


----------



## stolle80 (12. Oktober 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nur weil dir das Spiel nicht gefällt oder du es nicht magst, dass der Thread angepinnt ist, musst du hier nicht solche sinnfreien Posts reinknallen.
> PS: Doppelposts gilt es zu vermeiden!


 
Falsch.
habe nichts gegen das Spiel, denn es hat mir spass gemacht es* einmal* durchzuspielen.
besser doppelpost als hunderte von gleichen Themen wie: crysis ruckelt, crysis grafik usw. hätte mann da  einen angepinnten Sammelthread gehabt, dann wäre das vermieden worden oder meinen Sie das nicht?


----------



## hempsmoker (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs nichmal übers Herz gebracht das Spiel 1x durchzuspielen.. einfach viel zu langweilig und eintönig - trotz der schönen Grafik


----------



## Fl_o (15. Oktober 2010)

Bin grad zum zweiten mal durch.. aber das verteilt auf 1 Jahr.. so immer wieder mal ne Mission machen dann wirds ned langweilig und ansonsten gefällt mir das game eigentlich sehr gut


----------



## Sash (15. Oktober 2010)

ansich machts ja spaß, aber die lauferei.. und immer die gleichen strassensperren nerven.. ich mein, wenn ich eine geräumt hab, komme 3min später auf dem rückweg wieder dran vorbei und die ist wieder voll besetzt nervt es am ende nur noch. da fand ich far cry 1 tausend mal besser. oder crysis..


----------



## hempsmoker (16. Oktober 2010)

Genau das mein ich


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. Oktober 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ansich machts ja spaß, aber die lauferei.. und immer die gleichen strassensperren nerven.. ich mein, wenn ich eine geräumt hab, komme 3min später auf dem rückweg wieder dran vorbei und die ist wieder voll besetzt nervt es am ende nur noch. da fand ich far cry 1 tausend mal besser. oder crysis..



Genau das ist auch mein Prob...das nervt total...auch wenn das Spiel sonst echt spitze ist...ich finde auch die Dunkelheit teils viel zu dunkel und ohne Taschenlampe manchmal echt schwer was richtig zu erkennen...

Eigentlich ists ein gutes Game nur stresst mich auch das ständige Medikamente holen...aber naja vielleicht wird der nächste Teil ja so gut wie der erste.


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Oktober 2010)

Pff ich war froh das DUNKEL endlich mal DUNKEL war in nem Game.^^


----------



## joraku (16. Oktober 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Pff ich war froh das DUNKEL endlich mal DUNKEL war in nem Game.^^



Man, wie hätten sich da Fackeln angeboten 

Komisch, dass es nie einen Mod gab, der das Problem mit den Wachposten gelöst hat. Oder ging das einfach nicht. (Dann wären die Maps ziemlich entvölktert gewesen. )


----------



## Juarez91 (17. Oktober 2010)

> echt klasse ein sammelthread für ein spiel das nach einmal durchspielen totall out und langweilig ist haha. Und für crysis gibt es keinen sammelthread. wie klug von euch muss ich schon sagen


Ich find Crysis auch nur zum einmal durchzocken gut, da es relativ linear aufgebaut ist. Außer dass man ein paar unterschiedliche Taktiken probieren kann(für mich keine Motivation), gibts auch nichts, was für ein weiteres durchspielen motivieren würde.

Far Cry 2 fand ich ganz gut, aber wie Fl_o schon schrieb, nicht zu lange am Stück, sonst wirds doch sehr eintönig.


----------



## stolle80 (18. Oktober 2010)

crysis langweilig?, also ich spiele crysis schon seit ca. 3 Jahren und finde es immer noch gut.
Gerade jetzt mit meiner neuen Grafikkarte läuft es endlich gescheit flüssig auf very high in hocher Auflösung, spiele übrigens immer auf der *Delta Stufe* die US amerikanische Version ,naja aber jedem das seine, meiner Meinung nach ist die Dunia Engine überhaupt kein Vergleich zur cryengine, ja und die KI ist bei crysis überragend für den heutigen stand der Technik, vielleicht noch besser mit Advanced AI mod. Aber nix für ungut Farcry2 ist nicht mein Spiel, da fand ich den ersten Teil auch um längen besser

Gruss stolle80


----------



## hEiMkInD (25. Dezember 2010)

hi,sind die server von farcry 2 down?wollte mal multiplayer zocken aber irgendwie gehts nicht.kann ja sein das die server down sind.ist ja auch schon alt das game.


----------



## joraku (26. Dezember 2010)

Naja, so wahnsinnig alt ist das SPiel noch nicht.
Vielleicht waren zu wenige daran interessiert.


----------



## hempsmoker (26. Dezember 2010)

Das Interesse war glaub ich ziemlich groß. Nur als das Spiel dann raus kam, wurden alle ernüchtert. Auch der MP war zu Beginn ziemlich Buggy... naja... RIP FC2


----------



## TMJK (31. Dezember 2010)

Schade um FC2, hätte mehr draus werden können.


----------



## joraku (31. Dezember 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Das Interesse war glaub ich ziemlich groß. Nur als das Spiel dann raus kam, wurden alle ernüchtert. Auch der MP war zu Beginn ziemlich Buggy... naja... RIP FC2



Ich meinte, das aktuelle Interesse. 
Die Server wurden einfach nicht mehr besucht.


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

gibs heute für 3 € bei steam


----------



## fuddles (5. Januar 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Ich habs nichmal übers Herz gebracht das Spiel 1x durchzuspielen.. einfach viel zu langweilig und eintönig - trotz der schönen Grafik



Ich auch. habs nach 2-3 Missionen von der Platte geschmissen. Da schaue ich lieber meinen Klamotten in Waschmaschine beim rumdrehen zu.


----------



## hempsmoker (6. Januar 2011)

Bei gewissen Bewustseinszuständen kann das durchaus unterhaltsam sein fuddles


----------



## joraku (6. Januar 2011)

Oder im Winter, wenn man mal wieder sonnige und trockene Landschaften sehene will.


----------



## Snake7 (15. Januar 2011)

FarCry scheint ja das neue Betafield zu sein..... .
Krank wieviele Bugs mir auffalen, obwohl ich nur Sachen mache, die wohl jeder macht.

Bei Akt 2 bei bzw. Nach der Hinrichtung fahre ich ja zum "Fallort" zurück und dann lädt er wieder und dann schaue ich in die andere Richtung und wenn ich mich dann wieder umdrehe, wiedr laden - laut "Ausrufezeichen" muss ich dort hin.

Waffenhändler-Missionen habe ich auch schon lange keine mehr gemacht - ist nie einer da.
Das Game bugged total - und wenn ich hier nicht ne Lösung finde, werde ich wohl mein Geld zurückverlangen.
Ein Spiel kaufen was ich nicht durchspielen kann ist ein Betatest ist nicht kostenpflichtig.


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Januar 2011)

Waffenhändlermissionen gibt es nur, wenn du KEINEN anderen Auftrag hast.

Hast du schonmal bei Spieletipps geschaut?


----------



## Snake7 (16. Januar 2011)

Lol diese typische noobantwrot..... .
Momentan habe ich mich ja damit abgefunden das die Waffenhändler buggen und/oder erst später neue kommen, aber wenn es kein später gibt weil das Game bugged, ist das abfinden doch recht hart.


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Januar 2011)

Hast du es mit DirX9 am laufen? Mit DirX10 habe ich auch nur Probs.


----------



## Gohrbi (14. April 2011)

Auch wenn es lange her ist, bei mir läuft jetzt auch DirX 10 flüssig. Des Rätsels Lösung.....neue GPU GTX 570


----------



## freezee-e (14. April 2011)

Bei mir Läufts auch in dx10 ohne probs. Gtx 580


----------



## kingka@CP (16. April 2011)

lohnt es sich auf

einer 

ati hd 4650 1gb 
4gb ddr2 
intel core 2 duo 
zu zocken?
o.


----------



## Bu11et (16. April 2011)

kommt ganz drauf an, was du dann von der Grafik erwartest. Wenn man sich die Systemanforderungen ansieht, müsstest du dir die Frage selbst beantworten. Als Grafikfeteschist würd ich davon abraten.


----------



## Low (16. April 2011)

Graik wird OK sein, aber das Spiel ansich ist langweilig, das ändert sich auch nicht mit der höchsten Grafikeinstellung. 
Wie viel kostet das Spiel denn noch?


----------



## ghostadmin (16. April 2011)

Naja langweilig oder nicht, ich habs nicht schlecht gefunden. 15€ kostet das Spiel.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. April 2011)

Für die übersicht, farcry2 hätte besser sein können , es wäre aber nie wie GTA geworden.
Durch die Konsolifizierung und daraus folgende DVD streaming ist alles was im Spiel abgeht festgelgt.
Nix besonderes aber es werden gebiete nachgeladen und diese sind immer wie neu.Kurz es bleibt nix was man zurücklässt.Folge nervige fahrpassagen was noch geht aber jeder wachposten ist wieder da.
Die gegener KI ist extremst genau,zielen sowie aufmerksam, und das nervt.Neben der tatsache das man, laufen, karte nachsehn laufen laufen laufen kampf toooooooooooooot von vorne.
Bis man die quicksave funktion findet spätestenz da beisst man sich in den arsch, weil man dachte wegen den speicherpunkten es gäbe kein quicksave.
Im spiel wird nicht darauf hingewiesen.
Nett nicht wa, ansich story OK grafik genial stand 2008 außer crysis sieht nix besser aus.
aber das kann von jedem spiel sagen seit 2008.
Danke konsolen für den stillstand,das spart Geld


----------



## MasterFreak (17. April 2011)

FC 2 is einfach nur der HAMMER. Zwar sind einige Bugs im Game aber trotzdem is das Gameplay immer noch super !!!^^
(Guter Thread)
mfg 
MasterFreak


----------



## hempsmoker (17. April 2011)

Ich frag mich Grad ob du von dem gleichen Spiel sprichst das ich auch gezockt habe


----------



## joraku (17. April 2011)

Warum?
Die Meinungen zwecks gutem Gameplay gehen auseinander - teilweise war das Spiel wirklich gut und es wäre ein super Game, wenn es nicht so gestreckt wäre. 
Ich habs eine Zeit lang gerne gespielt (80% Storyfortschritt ) aber als Festplatte schrott war und Save weg war, hat mich die Motivation verlassen.


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

Wieso ich finde es teils immer noch gut....^^Tja du hast recht die Meinung vom Gameplay geht weit auseinander, trotzdem ist es ein gutes spiel ^^


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Mai 2011)

Habe imMo ein Einstellungsproblem. Das Spiel startet seit kurzem im Fenstermodus und 
will sich absolut nicht zum Vollbild bringen lassen. Habe ich einen "Schalter" übersehen???

*EDIT:* Habs gefunden, mußte im Gamerprofil was editieren "Fullscreen" von 0 auf 1 setzen.


----------



## Silvecio (10. August 2011)

Hi Community,

hab grad ein aktuelles Prob bei Far Cry 2:

Bei ca. 70% Storyfortschritt funktioniert die Speicherfunktion über Quicksave und über das Menü nicht mehr (Spiel speichern = ausgegraut und nicht anwählbar). Das Speichern über die blauen Boxen beim Waffenhändler und nach einer Rast im Savehouse geht noch. Das Speichern nach einer Busfahrt wird mir auch nicht mehr angeboten.

Spielstufe war: Normal (ein Runterstellen auf Leicht hat nicht geholfen)

Savegames habe ich ab und zu aufgeräumt. Mal übers Spiel gelöscht, mal direkt von der HDD geputzt.
Kennt jemand dieses Prob?

Edit: Ich spiele es nach längerer Zeit zum wiederholten Mal. Beim ersten Mal ist mir dieser Fehler nicht aufgefallen.

Re-Edit: Muss was mit dem Spielfortschritt zu tun haben. Bei einem neu gestarteten Spiel geht es wieder. hm..

>Hat sich erledigt. Geht aufs Spielende zu<

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (2. September 2017)

Hab mir mal FarCry 2 Fortunes Edition besorgt. 

Bin absolut begeistert, echt das beste FarCry bis jetzt. Geniale Engine, tolle und abwechslungsreiche Spielwelt, Schießereien machen richtig Laune, ständig was zu entdecken... da merkt man eben dass da richtig viel Arbeit investiert wurde!

Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen der es noch nicht gezockt hat.


----------



## addicTix (4. September 2017)

Muss das Spiel auch mal wieder spielen...
Ist zwar meines Erachtens nicht das beste Far Cry (eher das schwächste, Far Cry 1 gefiel mir deutlich besser, gleiches gilt für FC3 und 4), aber dennoch besitzt das Spiel einen gewissen Nostalgie Faktor.
Ich hoffe nur, dass es für FC2 Mods gibt, die sich dem Außenposten-Problem annehmen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. September 2017)

Ich finde das mit den Außenposten nicht schlimm.

1) Kann man einfach durchbrettern mit dem Auto
2) Kann man sie umgehen
3) Machen die Schusswechsel echt Spaß und man kann auch bisschen Munition und Waffen abstauben.

FarCry 1 war natürlich damals top... bis die bekackten Monster kamen. Die FC2 Engine ist jedenfalls schon geil auf höchsten Settings @ DX10. Ich werf auch ständig Molotov-Cocktails in die Savanne und schau wie sich das Feuer so toll dynamisch ausbreitet. Nur die teils langen Wege nerven etwas... aber so gibts wenigstens was zu entdecken.


----------



## addicTix (5. September 2017)

Zu Far Cry 1 muss ich aber sagen, dass mir die Monster sogar gefallen hatten 
Haben dem Spiel noch eine gewisse Note gegeben.
Da fand ich die Aliens von Crysis 1 deutlich nerviger.

Aber gut, kann ich natürlich nachvollziehen wenn Leuten die Monster von Far Cry 1 auf die Nüsse gehen.
Dennoch fand ich die Einführung dieser ziemlich cool in diesem Dschungel.. Als kleiner Bubi damals ist man da öfters mal erschrocken wenn man zum ersten mal da durchgegangen ist


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ich finde das mit den Außenposten nicht schlimm.
> 
> 1) Kann man einfach durchbrettern mit dem Auto
> 2) Kann man sie umgehen
> 3) Machen die Schusswechsel echt Spaß und man kann auch bisschen Munition und Waffen abstauben.



Habs neulich erst wieder komplett durchgespielt. (22 Stunden insgesamt)
Daher kann ich da recht gut mitreden. 
Zu den Punkten:

1) Meistens fahren sie dir hinterher und sind automatisch schneller als du.
Heißt musst dann doch wieder kämpfen und wenn du pech hast geht dabei deine Karre auch noch komplett drauf.

2) Umgehen ja, aber dann auch gleich mal mehrere 100 Meter weg davon.
Ansonsten werden die Wachen automatisch getriggert.
Zumal überall klappt dies z.B. überhaupt nicht, da du u. a. mal links und rechts Hügel, nen Fluss oder gar nen Abgrund hast.

3) Das Spiel selbst macht auch Laune, doch nervt es sehr von A nach B geschickt zu werden. Die meiste Zeit verbringst du nämlich damit zum Ziel zu gelangen, um dann endlich mal für 5 min Spaß zu haben.
Dazu die abstruse Story mit dem äußerst bekloppten Ende. Einzig die End Mission ist so aufgebaut, wie ich sie mir für das komplette Spiel gewünscht hätte.

Die Grafik sieht Spitze aus und glänzt in 4K äußerst gut!
Das Zerstörungssystem, sowie die Feuersimulation tun ihr übriges. 

Doch die anderen Kritikpunkte, die meiner Meinung nach und vieler anderen lt. Test ja auch vorhanden sind, schmälern am Ende arg das Gesamtvergnügen.


----------



## VollgasPilot (5. September 2017)

Ja stimmt die fahren einem dann meist hinterher, meistens sitzt aber nur einer oder zwei im Auto, also schnell anhalten und abknallen. 

Für mich perönlich ist das mit den langen Wegen nicht so schlimm. da die Map ja echt sehr groß und man eigl. ständig was neues entdeckt und die tolle Grafik/Landschaft bewundern kann. 
Man muss halt auf der Karte schauen was am schnellsten geht, man hat ja auch Boot und Bus zur Verfügung...

Mir ist das mit den Wachposten so lieber, als wenn keine da wären, weil so ist die Spielwelt wenigstens belebt... und da sie auf der Karte eingezeichnet sind kann man sich wenigstens drauf einstellen. Könnten nur etwas mehr wilde Tiere unterwegs sein!

Nur nachts (ingame) spiele ich grundsätzlich nicht... siehst ja fast nix^^


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. September 2017)

Belebte Spielwelt ist das eine, 100 meter weg und wieder respawn das andere. ^^

Naja und zum Bus...Ganz unten links und rechts bzw. ganz oben links und rechts jeweils am Rande der Map.
Ansonsten noch eins direkt in der Mitte. Um da erstmal hinzukommen darf man zig Zwischenposten abklappern und immer und immer wieder neu bekämpfen. Irgendwann war ich doch ziemlich genervt gewesen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. September 2017)

Far Cry 2 hat mir schon gut gefallen.
Was mit aber echt extrem auf den Zeiger gegangen ist war die "*Malaria*"  und die zugehörigen Missionen.
Auch das *Schnellreisesystem* war nicht gut. Viel zu lange Fahrwege von den Busstationen aus.
Und die Gegner aus der Ferne "wegzu-snipern" war etwas zu einfach.

Momentan bin ich sowieso etwas "Open-World"-übersättigt. 

PS:
Mein *lieblings Far Cry* war aber eh "*Blood Dragon*" 
Das war so durchgeknallt und witzig wie kein anderes Spiel das ich jemals gespielt habe


----------

